# lace party w/ nancylea57: vest and sizing changes



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome to the Lace Party!!! We are a group of KPers who share a common interest in lace knitting. We like to share our knitting projects, things going on in our daily lives, our adventures, our families, our trials and our successes. And since we are all avid lace knitters, we love to share that too. On a bi-weekly basis, one of our group, initiates a new lace party and moderates it. Sometimes there may be a particular topic, project or technique which is the central theme of the party. Other times it may just be a general discussion. But at all times, we encourage an exchange of ideas, tips, photos, and life experiences. All KPers are welcome to join in. You will discover that we love pictures of WIPs, finished projects, travels, and other things of interest. 

sorry i'm a little late to my own party, ever notice you get really eager hen overshot the mark. overslept in this case. when we were choosing times and subjects for this summer, I went vest because i'm still rebuilding my wardrobe post- mastectomy. one of the choices I made was the "go flat" option. I was 12 when I grew these things and went from a 6x in 6th grade to 38dd in seventh. quite the change, never regretted them, considered reduction surgery when it went big time and realized I would miss them. BUT after three lumps bisected(every few years) and weeks(total) of panic-ed waiting, the fourth time--the answer was cancer. my response which I will never regret is they is gone, out of here, adiois. (family history 8 dead from metastizied breast cancer, one male; I do not carry "any known gene marker")because of underlying health issues we split my double into two surgeries, lumpy first, five months out got summertime pnuenonia, cancelling second an extra six months. got second one off and found you all. yeah happy times is here again.

so anyway the gist is I've gone from a 44dd to a 32aa, nothing really fitted anymore. in the last month it dawns i'm making the wrong item for MY problem. it isn't shoulder back coverage I need it's what we used to call modesty panels (dickeys) I did need the sweaters just maybe not so many. 
here's the beginning.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party!!! We are a group of KPers who share a common interest in lace knitting. We like to share our knitting projects, things going on in our daily lives, our adventures, our families, our trials and our successes. And since we are all avid lace knitters, we love to share that too. On a bi-weekly basis, one of our group, initiates a new lace party and moderates it. Sometimes there may be a particular topic, project or technique which is the central theme of the party. Other times it may just be a general discussion. But at all times, we encourage an exchange of ideas, tips, photos, and life experiences. All KPers are welcome to join in. You will discover that we love pictures of WIPs, finished projects, travels, and other things of interest.
> 
> sorry i'm a little late to my own party, ever notice you get really eager hen overshot the mark. overslept in this case. when we were choosing times and subjects for this summer, I went vest because i'm still rebuilding my wardrobe post- mastectomy. one of the choices I made was the "go flat" option. I was 12 when I grew these things and went from a 6x in 6th grade to 38dd in seventh. quite the change, never regretted them, considered reduction surgery when it went big time and realized I would miss them. BUT after three lumps bisected(every few years) and weeks(total) of panic-ed waiting, the fourth time--the answer was cancer. my response which I will never regret is they is gone, out of here, adiois. (family history 8 dead from metastizied breast cancer, one male; I do not carry "any known gene marker")because of underlying health issues we split my double into two surgeries, lumpy first, five months out got summertime pnuenonia, cancelling second an extra six months. got second one off and found you all. yeah happy times is here again.
> 
> ...


this was a simple start at the sleeve shrug, done in two parts to center, splised with an inset to allow for dowagers hump. worked well immediately after first surgery helped hide the drains and bandaged shape


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You are very brave, Nancy- I've not read everything because I am off to the doctor, but I applaud what you are tackling.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

my overriding goal in life is: happiness is better. pollyannish as it may be, I really try to find a positive everyday, and leave the big stuff to the highest power.

SMILE,


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for inviting us along on your journey, NancyLea. Should be very interesting and I'm looking forward to the next couple of weeks.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

You sound like a very brave and strong person and wonderful to join you on this journey of lace knitting. Im in love with lace knitting. Look forward to this.... thank you for your post.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Isn't a strange feeling when you discover that what you've been making for a long time and/or made a lot of....just isn't what you need? Glad you discovered what you really needed in a relatively short period of time. It took me a much much longer time to realize what I really need, after many years of making things that worked so-so. I don't have a medical reason, just getting older, I guess. Still love to look at pictures and patterns of knit and crochet things I know I'd never use. But I'm trying to spend time on things that really work. Case in point. I love the look of the lacy shawls. The lacier, the better! I have 2 such shawls that are more for decoration than for keeping me warm. Also discovered that sleeveless sweaters, vests, etc. just don't keep me comfortable in the winter or when the air conditioner at church is blowing right on me. What really works for me is a long rectangular piece that fully covers my arms, from wrist to wrist. Recently made a lace sampler shawl that I thought would be just right when I got it finished (it is triangle shape). When I wore it, it only covered my arms to the elbows. What a dilemma! Love the shawl, there are lace bands of different patterns between bands of stockinette. Really didn't want to discard it so I figured out a way to add a wide border that angles out at the center front edges. There was a lot of the yarn to begin with, and the leftover amount finished the border with a few yards left over. Whew! Project saved!!

I love to make all sorts of things, but it is too discouraging to make something that doesn't do what I'd hoped it would. Got to train myself to look at patterns with an eye to what can be modified to suit me better. Maybe I could cut down the size of my wardrobe, but probably not. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My goodness, you have had quite the journey! I have a first cousin who had a double, but then had them "rebuilt".


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Nancy, thanks so much for getting us off on another two weeks. And thank you for sharing your story. Hugs. What a bit you have been through.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Isn't a strange feeling when you discover that what you've been making for a long time and/or made a lot of....just isn't what you need? Glad you discovered what you really needed in a relatively short period of time. It took me a much much longer time to realize what I really need, after many years of making things that worked so-so. I don't have a medical reason, just getting older, I guess. Still love to look at pictures and patterns of knit and crochet things I know I'd never use. But I'm trying to spend time on things that really work. Case in point. I love the look of the lacy shawls. The lacier, the better! I have 2 such shawls that are more for decoration than for keeping me warm. Also discovered that sleeveless sweaters, vests, etc. just don't keep me comfortable in the winter or when the air conditioner at church is blowing right on me. What really works for me is a long rectangular piece that fully covers my arms, from wrist to wrist. Recently made a lace sampler shawl that I thought would be just right when I got it finished (it is triangle shape). When I wore it, it only covered my arms to the elbows. What a dilemma! Love the shawl, there are lace bands of different patterns between bands of stockinette. Really didn't want to discard it so I figured out a way to add a wide border that angles out at the center front edges. There was a lot of the yarn to begin with, and the leftover amount finished the border with a few yards left over. Whew! Project saved!!
> 
> I love to make all sorts of things, but it is too discouraging to make something that doesn't do what I'd hoped it would. Got to train myself to look at patterns with an eye to what can be modified to suit me better. Maybe I could cut down the size of my wardrobe, but probably not. :sm02:


SUGGESTION: think 7/8 of a pie, that missing piece gives you the overlap to wrap; the remaining can go as long or short as your body requires. you can go out mid elbow length, and separate body/arms continuing each on circulars as top down cardigan. continue only sleeves and get bolero style. if it works for you once, change interior pattern as desired to fancier and fancier stitch.

myself i'm dreaming those batwing style but one that doesn't overwhelm my short neck when gathered there. almost got that with my virus shawl(looking looking hummm where are those pictures)

just went to pictures posting to spy--did you see that one draped on the van
OMG huge


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of changes... I'm no longer in charge of the weekly bulletin for my church ward...so I had little difficulty uninstalling the word app that was keeping me from emailing with Yahoo mail on this portable device.

I'm only wearing one 'hat' for a church calling... and my arms are healing finally. Who knew that dealing with the church bulletin was stressing me out?

All I have to deal with is the church library and my mini-garden! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nancy, thanks for hosting. You've had quite a time, I'm glad they caught it soon enough. My mom passed at 57 from metastatic breast cancer so I'm diligent at checking.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nancy, thanks for hosting. You've had quite a time, I'm glad they caught it soon enough. My mom passed at 57 from metastatic breast cancer so I'm diligent at checking.


the very best thing you can do, then put it on the back burner and live life fully!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

so theses are a few not quite fails from this last month. birthday cowl I want a little bigger around a little shorter width. chevron needs larger needles for better drape. rectangle , again shorter but longer. all were single skeins. reds are loin brand landscapes apple orchard.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birthday-cowl


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

You have such an inspiring life. Thank you so much for sharing and starting a new fortnight in such a wonderful way.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> SUGGESTION: think 7/8 of a pie, that missing piece gives you the overlap to wrap; the remaining can go as long or short as your body requires. you can go out mid elbow length, and separate body/arms continuing each on circulars as top down cardigan. continue only sleeves and get bolero style. if it works for you once, change interior pattern as desired to fancier and fancier stitch.
> 
> myself i'm dreaming those batwing style but one that doesn't overwhelm my short neck when gathered there. almost got that with my virus shawl(looking looking hummm where are those pictures)
> 
> ...


Batwing styles are uncomfortable on me with all that extra fabric on the sides. I just don't like how it looks on me. (I'm not as skinny as I used to be!) I was very fortunate to find a wide Old Shale border pattern in the book "Folk Shawls". In the book, most of the shawl was plain knitting, the border was easy to just pick up and use on my shawl. I didn't have as many repeats of the shells as the one in the book, but I love the way it turned out. An added bonus, the book pattern had extra increases at the center front in the border, so it wraps around my hands very nicely. The shawl is finished, waiting to be blocked. Got to get to it soon, wish I'd had it at church yesterday as the cooling system was running full blast in the chapel!

I haven't seen the photo you mentioned, but I have seen photos of triangle shawls so large the point in the back almost touched the ground. I am only 5'2" tall, so a large piece like that on me would tend to be overwhelming. Photos of Estonian shawls that come to just above the knees are spectacular, though. I am talking about the triangle ones, the center back point coming down to just above the knees. Worn over a winter coat, across the shoulders or pulled up over the head, they are bound to stop traffic. Well, here at least...probably not in the maker's home town!

Tried to make a circular shawl from a pattern in a 1986 issue of Family Circle magazine. Wanted to make it a half circle and so I just dove in thinking I could just do half of the stitches and repeats as the pattern. It's very nice, but I ended up with 1 and 1/2 circles!!! And no idea what I did wrong. :sm12: The best solution I've had so far is to use the steeking method to cut the thing in half, but can't decide how to finish off the cut edges. Phooey. If anyone out there has had a similar disaster, I'd love to know what you did. At this point, suggestions would be welcome. It's done in whites and ivories, different textures of yarns. Some of the yarns would be too difficult to frog and I really don't want to re-do it any way. HELP!


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you, Nancy for posting. I'm looking forward to the next couple of weeks!

I just finished a circular shawl - was planning on using it as a baby blanket. The edging turned out to be not quite right - the edge won't lay flat - curls in on itself. The decreases were too much too soon. I blocked it but it's not right. I contacted the designer - he's reworking it. I'm a few rounds short of a second one. The baby was born last week, so I'm late, but it'll be okay.

It takes trial and error to find what works for your needs!

Joyce - could you use it doubled? Might be too warm, but it's a thought.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

PatBrown said:


> Joyce - could you use it doubled? Might be too warm, but it's a thought.


I did try that, it's too thick and bulky, and the distance from the center to the outer edge is only about 22". Another thought I had was to make a steeking style cut to end up with a full circle and a half circle. If I could discretely join the cut edge to finished edge on the full circle it would make a nice circle shawl. I could then fold down a few inches at the top for a collar and wrap the rest around me. Just not too sure about cutting into it and finishing it nicely.


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing and I wish you well. I too have a problem with things no longer fitting I went from 218 pounds down to 81 due to illness, I'm now up to 120 Dr. thinks I will stay about this weight, so now making new clothes. I would love to join your lace group.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

DesignHapp said:


> Thanks for sharing and I wish you well. I too have a problem with things no longer fitting I went from 218 pounds down to 81 due to illness, I'm now up to 120 Dr. thinks I will stay about this weight, so now making new clothes. I would love to join your lace group.


And we would love to have you, DesignHapp! That is quite a weight loss and good that you have come back to a normal weight. We love pictures of things you are working or have made, flowers, birds, whatever is your fancy to share.

Thank you for sharing your story, NancyLea. I never had the "burden" of a large chest, unlike my mother and sisters. They teased me unmercifully about it but I am having the last laugh because I don't have the aching shoulders from the weight. You approached it with such bravery. I admire you for that. What a family history.

My family is still here visiting. The grands, 11 and 7, have decided to make a movie and I have been designated the cameraman. We have mountains in our view and there will be a ninja scene we will film this morning. So darned cute and it keeps them from fighting! My granddaughter is very creative and I am teaching her to weave on a little loom I bought at a craft show. She seems to be a natural. Hmmm, I wonder where she got it. Her other grandma is a knitter, too.

I meant to say how beautiful your stained glass afghan is, DeEtta. Just never got back to posting on the last LP.

And hope those seats in the helo are coming along, Melanie.

Good news at the doctor today I hope, Julie.

Loved more bird pics, Bev.

Sorry if I've missed any others. Going in memory now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> And we would love to have you, DesignHapp! That is quite a weight loss and good that you have come back to a normal weight. We love pictures of things you are working or have made, flowers, birds, whatever is your fancy to share.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story, NancyLea. I never had the "burden" of a large chest, unlike my mother and sisters. They teased me unmercifully about it but I am having the last laugh because I don't have the aching shoulders from the weight. You approached it with such bravery. I admire you for that. What a family history.
> 
> ...


The gds sound great fun. I can't imagine where the creativity omens from :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The gds sound great fun. I can't imagine where the creativity omens from :sm24:


They are great fun. Wish we lived closer. I imagine something on tv triggered the ninja episode.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> And we would love to have you, DesignHapp! That is quite a weight loss and good that you have come back to a normal weight. We love pictures of things you are working or have made, flowers, birds, whatever is your fancy to share.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story, NancyLea. I never had the "burden" of a large chest, unlike my mother and sisters. They teased me unmercifully about it but I am having the last laugh because I don't have the aching shoulders from the weight. You approached it with such bravery. I admire you for that. What a family history.
> 
> ...


A welcome from me too.
Camera woman Barbara, I hope all the shooting has gone well! What fun!
The doctor thinks the loss of sensation in my hands is more likely a side effect of the Warfarin, than Carpal Tunnel. Has given me a cream that should ease the allergic skin reaction to the moisturiser and shower gel. I have had one application, and I think it has eased a little.
Go back again on Friday. 
Norma will appreciate that I am writing this to the accompaniment of the tinkling harpsichord and flute of a composition by JS Bach. I should know it, but name escapes me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A welcome from me too.
> Camera woman Barbara, I hope all the shooting has gone well! What fun!
> The doctor thinks the loss of sensation in my hands is more likely a side effect of the Warfarin, than Carpal Tunnel. Has given me a cream that should ease the allergic skin reaction to the moisturiser and shower gel. I have had one application, and I think it has eased a little.
> Go back again on Friday.
> Norma will appreciate that I am writing this to the accompaniment of the tinkling harpsichord and flute of a composition by JS Bach. I should know it, but name escapes me.


That sounds lovely. I have had the accompanying sounds of chain saw and lawn mower this afternoon. We have a new couple move in next door and mum and dad cleared the garden. It needed it :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds lovely. I have had the accompanying sounds of chain saw and lawn mower this afternoon. We have a new couple move in next door and mum and dad cleared the garden. It needed it :sm16:


Needed maybe, but a bit shattering to have to be beside all that staccato. Did you manage to rest?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Nancy for getting the new weeks going .Lovely to see a few new names and hope you will all join in with what's going on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Needed maybe, but a bit shattering to have to be beside all that staccato. Did you manage to rest?


No, so I am bleary eyed now :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No, so I am bleary eyed now :sm16:


Hoping sleep comes tonight!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

DesignHapp said:


> Thanks for sharing and I wish you well. I too have a problem with things no longer fitting I went from 218 pounds down to 81 due to illness, I'm now up to 120 Dr. thinks I will stay about this weight, so now making new clothes. I would love to join your lace group.


come in come in. this has been one of the most inclusive group I have tried participating with, only seen one spat here and people shut it down politely and QUICKLY so no festering feelings from my viewpoint.

188 to 72 hanging now real tough at 123. doctors happy I wouldn't mind 115 but can't seem to give up any calories.

the only caution I would give is this place has MANY, MANY rabbit holes (maybe even wormholes{space buffs}) you may awaken weeks later with vivid dreams of glorious adventures.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping sleep comes tonight!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, DesignHapp. To join all you so in wade in the conversation, share pics, stories etc. We are glad you are here.

Glad you enjoyed the bird pics, Barbara. I love the story of being cameraman and filming nijas. What fun!!!

Norma, I do hope you get some relief soon. Hugs


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> so theses are a few not quite fails from this last month. birthday cowl I want a little bigger around a little shorter width. chevron needs larger needles for better drape. rectangle , again shorter but longer. all were single skeins. reds are loin brand landscapes apple orchard.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birthday-cowl


Those look great, especially the chevron. Different and nice :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

unfinished from yesterday van with triangle shawl
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-482496-4.html#11087605

break down my version of virus "triangle"


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> unfinished from yesterday van with triangle shawl
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-482496-4.html#11087605
> 
> break down my version of virus "triangle"


WOW! That is some shawl! Yarn colors are gorgeous, but I couldn't see the pineapples. You might be able to wrap up more than one person in that shawl!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> come in come in. this has been one of the most inclusive group I have tried participating with, only seen one spat here and people shut it down politely and QUICKLY so no festering feelings from my viewpoint.
> 
> 188 to 72 hanging now real tough at 123. doctors happy I wouldn't mind 115 but can't seem to give up any calories.
> 
> the only caution I would give is this place has MANY, MANY rabbit holes (maybe even wormholes{space buffs}) you may awaken weeks later with vivid dreams of glorious adventures.


That is quite the weight loss for you also! Being at 123, factoring in what your height is (I don't know) could be quite respectable. Many many moons ago I used to weight between 120-125. Not any more, alas.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

from yester day the van with shawl:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-482496-4.html#11087605

spend 1/2 an hour snapping posting labeling photos of virus version and the computer blinked


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> unfinished from yesterday van with triangle shawl
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-482496-4.html#11087605
> 
> break down my version of virus "triangle"


That is gorgeous!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

freaking it did post arghhhhhhhhh



nancylea57 said:


> from yester day the van with shawl:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-482496-4.html#11087605
> 
> spend 1/2 an hour snapping posting labeling photos of virus version and the computer blinked


so hoping this one takes (and surprise. surprise the color keeps changing)


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

now if I wanted pointed back I would convert the space underlighted white with a third corner.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> WOW! That is some shawl! Yarn colors are gorgeous, but I couldn't see the pineapples. You might be able to wrap up more than one person in that shawl!


there are pineapples in the virus??


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> That is quite the weight loss for you also! Being at 123, factoring in what your height is (I don't know) could be quite respectable. Many many moons ago I used to weight between 120-125. Not any more, alas.


5 ft when lucky 5-1


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> 5 ft when lucky 5-1


Still a good weight then. Definitely not _over_ weight!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> 5 ft when lucky 5-1


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It depends on which pair of shoes you are wearing. I know the pairs I currently have raise my height up 1 inch.

Toni has asked me to pass along her greetings... She has her hands full in projects, etc. I will have to note any calendar items and slowly type in the possible scheduled list...unless all y'all want a free-for-all in 12 days from now.

I cannot connect via desktop computer until my dial-up ISP and I can agree on service terms.

Sigh! I'm not without internet. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Nancylea, I forgot to mention your lovely work on page one. Also, the one on the van is amazing. Great work and great colors. A bit oversized though, but lovely to wrap up in on a cool night. Great crocheting on your latest photo.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Nancylea, I forgot to mention your lovely work on page one. Also, the one on the van is amazing. Great work and great colors. A bit oversized though, but lovely to wrap up in on a cool night. Great crocheting on your latest photo.


thank you

just to be clear the van shawl is someone else's I was just agog/


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

these are samples of circular sweater/shawls.

orange vogue knitting spring summer 2009 pg 87 botanica medallion cardi.

mint green radiating star http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/radiating-star-blanket mary maxim royale 0398934 acrylic/ mohair 350g?

verigated old old work off top of head/ most remembered patternstyles


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Still a good weight then. Definitely not _over_ weight!


like I said doctors happy here


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely crocheted shawl,Nancy .I have never tried a circular shawl .
Hoping everyone is feeling good .
Melanie ,have a great holiday.
Barbara ,sorry but we already have our own photographer here in Bev.but I am sure you can be her deputy !


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Two cardis for GGD Milly .They turned out a bit big but better than than too small.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

annweb said:


> Two cardis for GGD Milly .They turned out a bit big but better than than too small.


saw pink(personal prejudice) thought pretty saw the very and drooled


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Two cardis for GGD Milly .They turned out a bit big but better than than too small.


Superb.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the colors.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Two cardis for GGD Milly .They turned out a bit big but better than than too small.


Nice work, Ann.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, DesignHapp. To join all you so in wade in the conversation, share pics, stories etc. We are glad you are here.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the bird pics, Barbara. I love the story of being cameraman and filming nijas. What fun!!!
> 
> Norma, I do hope you get some relief soon. Hugs


Thank you. At the moment I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> unfinished from yesterday van with triangle shawl
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-482496-4.html#11087605
> 
> break down my version of virus "triangle"


That is fabulous. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Two cardis for GGD Milly .They turned out a bit big but better than than too small.


They are very pretty :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> there are pineapples in the virus??


No. I was referring to the shawl spread out on the van (photo).


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Batwing styles are uncomfortable on me with all that extra fabric on the sides. I just don't like how it looks on me. (I'm not as skinny as I used to be!) I was very fortunate to find a wide Old Shale border pattern in the book "Folk Shawls". In the book, most of the shawl was plain knitting, the border was easy to just pick up and use on my shawl. I didn't have as many repeats of the shells as the one in the book, but I love the way it turned out. An added bonus, the book pattern had extra increases at the center front in the border, so it wraps around my hands very nicely. The shawl is finished, waiting to be blocked. Got to get to it soon, wish I'd had it at church yesterday as the cooling system was running full blast in the chapel!
> 
> I haven't seen the photo you mentioned, but I have seen photos of triangle shawls so large the point in the back almost touched the ground. I am only 5'2" tall, so a large piece like that on me would tend to be overwhelming. Photos of Estonian shawls that come to just above the knees are spectacular, though. I am talking about the triangle ones, the center back point coming down to just above the knees. Worn over a winter coat, across the shoulders or pulled up over the head, they are bound to stop traffic. Well, here at least...probably not in the maker's home town!
> 
> Tried to make a circular shawl from a pattern in a 1986 issue of Family Circle magazine. Wanted to make it a half circle and so I just dove in thinking I could just do half of the stitches and repeats as the pattern. It's very nice, but I ended up with 1 and 1/2 circles!!! And no idea what I did wrong. :sm12: The best solution I've had so far is to use the steeking method to cut the thing in half, but can't decide how to finish off the cut edges. Phooey. If anyone out there has had a similar disaster, I'd love to know what you did. At this point, suggestions would be welcome. It's done in whites and ivories, different textures of yarns. Some of the yarns would be too difficult to frog and I really don't want to re-do it any way. HELP!


okay, brain says no sleep until this is re=designed. what are our chances to see this critter? does the circle go all the way to center or is there an area open for neck? have you steeked before? (I haven't and some ideas may be too out there). if you folded it ends together and steeked it at 180+- a few from the ends, would the piece at the fold be big enough for say a lap blanket? if steeked such a way {cape might no need edged}, how about edging in faux fur or fuzzy/ soft yarn and folding that back on itself like a bias tape/I-cord edging? not quite big enough to edge for blanket, could it be used like my half table cloth/contrasting back cardi? if steeking do you have serging capabilities on sewing machine?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> No. I was referring to the shawl spread out on the van (photo).


wheeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was worrying i'd mis-learned it.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> okay, brain says no sleep until this is re=designed. what are our chances to see this critter? does the circle go all the way to center or is there an area open for neck? have you steeked before? (I haven't and some ideas may be too out there). if you folded it ends together and steeked it at 180+- a few from the ends, would the piece at the fold be big enough for say a lap blanket? if steeked such a way how about edging in faux fur or fuzzy/ soft yarn and folding that back on itself like a bias tape/I-cord edging? not quite big enough to edge for blanket, could it be used like my half table cloth/contrasting back cardi? if steeking do you have serging capabilities on sewing machine?


I shall try to take photos today between taking my little grandson to and from pre-k. Spent yesterday looking through photos, thought I'd taken some of the "beast", but apparently not. (For good reason!!!) I'll answer all your questions when I post photo(s). Time to go to son's house....what a drag.....


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I shall try to take photos today between taking my little grandson to and from pre-k. Spent yesterday looking through photos, thought I'd taken some of the "beast", but apparently not. (For good reason!!!) I'll answer all your questions when I post photo(s). Time to go to son's house....what a drag.....


repeat: but we love our grands, we love our grands, we love..... even when they wear us out.

is anyone else getting talking ads if you stay very long, and haw do I get rid of them. please?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> there are pineapples in the virus??


the virus had them for dinner :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## annieb5191 (Feb 5, 2017)

OK, I am hooked! I love cardigans and they work really well living in colder WI, but what I love more is the 2nd cardigan's colors. Wow, never thought about mixing those 2 colors, but they go together really well! An Autumn idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> repeat: but we love our grands, we love our grands, we love..... even when they wear us out.
> 
> is anyone else getting talking ads if you stay very long, and haw do I get rid of them. please?


I'm not getting talking ads here on KP, but I am on Pinterest. I thought I saw something about talking ads awhile back, maybe search messages from admin?

Nancy, I have scanned the original pattern from the Family Circle magazine and saved the images as PDF's, it may help anyone interested in figuring out what I did wrong. The original pattern was supposed to make a complete circle. I wanted to make a half circle, and ended up with what you see in the photos. Oh dear! I suspect the pattern will show up here as a download instead of a photo. I will also attach photos of the shawl I made. The first one is when I tried to spread it out in a single layer. The second one is of the shawl quickly folded in half, in two layers. I guess I really almost have 2 complete circles. Don't know which way to cut it and I like your earlier suggestions for finishing off the edges.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> these are samples of circular sweater/shawls.
> 
> orange vogue knitting spring summer 2009 pg 87 botanica medallion cardi.
> 
> ...


Very nice examples! I have done the radiating star blanket in a very bright orange! It was well received.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Two cardis for GGD Milly .They turned out a bit big but better than than too small.


Ann, both are gorgeous! Lucky little girl, especially with a bit of room to grow!


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Joyce,

Is it possible that you repeated row 2 (k1, YO) instead of row 13 (k2tog, YO) as you got out further? You had too many increases. I love the colors.

I'm not sure how to fix it, though. You might be able to get two shawls out of one!

-Pat in MD


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

PatBrown said:


> Joyce,
> 
> Is it possible that you repeated row 2 (k1, YO) instead of row 13 (k2tog, YO) as you got out further? You had too many increases. I love the colors.
> 
> ...


2 shawls out of 1 is probably what I will do, just haven't decided on where to cut and how to finish.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> okay, brain says no sleep until this is re=designed. what are our chances to see this critter? does the circle go all the way to center or is there an area open for neck? have you steeked before? (I haven't and some ideas may be too out there). if you folded it ends together and steeked it at 180+- a few from the ends, would the piece at the fold be big enough for say a lap blanket? if steeked such a way {cape might no need edged}, how about edging in faux fur or fuzzy/ soft yarn and folding that back on itself like a bias tape/I-cord edging? not quite big enough to edge for blanket, could it be used like my half table cloth/contrasting back cardi? if steeking do you have serging capabilities on sewing machine?


I hadn't thought of a faux fur but like the idea. If I cut the thing in half, I could go straight across the cut edge, across the center and down the other front edge. I don't have a serger. Wherever I decide to cut, think I will make a basting line with thin pastel yarn to mark the cutting line. Have instructions for using crochet to work the steek. Might be interesting to crochet an edge with fun fur. Otherwise, I had thought of using a strip of fleece to fold over those front edges. I have some white fleece that is rather furry, but it's awfully messy to work with. Almost as bad as fake fur you purchase by the yard. Don't know if I'm ready for that! If I sew fleece fabric to the edges, I would first run maybe 2 lines of sewing machine stitching about 1/4 inch from basted cutting line before cutting. May even put something like ribbon or twill tape under the machine stitching to stabilize those cut edges. I may not be able to do much re-doing since some of the yarn in the shawl is thin and fragile. Other yarns are more on the line of everyday yarns, but I don't want to damage it in the process. Then again, I really can't use it as it now is, so may as well dive in.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

You could pick up stitches along the edges and knit a band that you'd fold over and attach to the other side hiding the sewn stitches on one side and doing the other side to match. Not sure if I'm clear in my explanation.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Many thanks for the comments on the cardigans .Janet Lee I still haven't seen the girl I was going to measure for you !


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> now if I wanted pointed back I would convert the space underlighted white with a third corner.


Wonderful! 
And , thanks for hosting these next 2 weeks.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear of all the health challenges that so many are having, & have had. You have a great attitude Nancy Lea.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb said:


> Two cardis for GGD Milly .They turned out a bit big but better than than too small.


Really, really nice!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm not getting talking ads here on KP, but I am on Pinterest. I thought I saw something about talking ads awhile back, maybe search messages from admin?
> 
> Nancy, I have scanned the original pattern from the Family Circle magazine and saved the images as PDF's, it may help anyone interested in figuring out what I did wrong. The original pattern was supposed to make a complete circle. I wanted to make a half circle, and ended up with what you see in the photos. Oh dear! I suspect the pattern will show up here as a download instead of a photo. I will also attach photos of the shawl I made. The first one is when I tried to spread it out in a single layer. The second one is of the shawl quickly folded in half, in two layers. I guess I really almost have 2 complete circles. Don't know which way to cut it and I like your earlier suggestions for finishing off the edges.


before thinking cut,,,, measurements! good pictures but nothing to gauge size by. theres the yo at the start then a streak of stockingette, go six sets of stockingette--that's where the frilling begins, how long to here? from here to end? if folded ends together, can you get photo and some widths?

bottom edge on wrist where you dream of it coming to.... which round of yo is the proper 'neckline'?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm not getting talking ads here on KP, but I am on Pinterest. I thought I saw something about talking ads awhile back, maybe search messages from admin?
> 
> Nancy, I have scanned the original pattern from the Family Circle magazine and saved the images as PDF's, it may help anyone interested in figuring out what I did wrong. The original pattern was supposed to make a complete circle. I wanted to make a half circle, and ended up with what you see in the photos. Oh dear! I suspect the pattern will show up here as a download instead of a photo. I will also attach photos of the shawl I made. The first one is when I tried to spread it out in a single layer. The second one is of the shawl quickly folded in half, in two layers. I guess I really almost have 2 complete circles. Don't know which way to cut it and I like your earlier suggestions for finishing off the edges.


ps forgot to say really great work.

have you already blocked this or can we expect growth? anyone else having fun stretching imaginations?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> ps forgot to say really great work.
> 
> have you already blocked this or can we expect growth? anyone else having fun stretching imaginations?


I tagged a pss: missed the sentence second picture is FOLDED posted the rest of this and it says deny too much time.

then I forgot to update typing before labeling pictures so retyping yet again'sigh'

easiest I can see right now.

bottom: shawl as is folded, area I hope we can trim out to make neckline (remember edging could add length if willing.)

middle: neck trimmed, ready to steek at fold or repositioned so steek is center back.

top:trimming and steeking done ready to edge, bottom first if necessary, then front bottom right to bottom left all the way across neck.

any other opionions?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> I tagged a pss: missed the sentence second picture is FOLDED posted the rest of this and it says deny too much time.
> 
> then I forgot to update typing before labeling pictures so retyping yet again'sigh'
> 
> ...


it was you. in folk shawls, which edging do you think would play well with actual work you have? (can't see details and afraid to burden funking computer opening download) i'm thinking along the lines highland tri. Spanish christening, or fir cone square with that gorgeous long stripes of lace.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many thanks for the comments on the cardigans .Janet Lee I still haven't seen the girl I was going to measure for you !


Ann, I am a very patient person!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

PatBrown said:


> You could pick up stitches along the edges and knit a band that you'd fold over and attach to the other side hiding the sewn stitches on one side and doing the other side to match. Not sure if I'm clear in my explanation.


That would be the solution of choice except that one edge on each piece will be cut with scissors. Picking up stitches on a knit edge is very easy. But, on a cut edge, I have to stabilize all those loose ends before doing anything else. That's why I'm leaning toward a fabric band of some sort to just encase the whole center front edge from hem to hem. That way, both edges will look the same. If I picked up stitches on the knit edge, and picked up stitches on the stabilized edge, I think the stabilized edge would be bulkier than the other since I couldn't pick up stitches along the very edge. I might also have trouble picking up stitches in a straight line if I wasn't working on the very edge as I have before.

One of my works in progress is a stranded color work vest I made years ago. The style popular back then was to make 2 squares that attached at the shoulders and was open at the sides until the lower edges were overlapped and tacked together at the lower edge. I frogged the ribbing at the side and lower edges, knit a lower front and back to lengthen to a tunic length, added side panels to both widen the overall piece and close up the side areas. I'm using a binding as you describe on the seams of the front/back to side panels and it looks very good. I can tell a difference when I slip and pick up a stitch further from the edge than the rest. That's why I'm not sure of using it on this shawl project. And I'm very disappointed I can't do this simpler fix also.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Lovely crocheted shawl,Nancy .I have never tried a circular shawl .
> Hoping everyone is feeling good .
> Melanie ,have a great holiday.
> Barbara ,sorry but we already have our own photographer here in Bev.but I am sure you can be her deputy !


I'm only photographer for the grands!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> it was you. in folk shawls, which edging do you think would play well with actual work you have? (can't see details and afraid to burden funking computer opening download) i'm thinking along the lines highland tri. Spanish christening, or fir cone square with that gorgeous long stripes of lace.


Are you referring to the triangle shawl I mentioned making that was too short to cover my arms? If you are, I can supply a little more information. The original pattern was a free one from Cascade Yarns called Lace Sampler Shawl. I added another stockinette band and lace band. It looked good until I wore it for the first time. Big disappointment. Here is a photo of the finished shawl from that pattern.

Oops, clicked on send instead of attach. Sorry!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

This is the photo of my shawl made from the Cascade pattern. The border I chose from Folk Shawls by Cheryl Oberle was from the Feather and Fan Triangle Shawl on page 64. My shawl had a different stitch count when I picked up stitches after the last eyelet row, so I worked a stockinette band until I had a multiple compatible with the Folk Shawl pattern. Since I was starting with a triangle shawl, I thought I would save myself a lot of trouble if I picked a border from a triangle shawl pattern so I wouldn't have to worry about making it come out right at the center back. I haven't blocked the finished shawl yet, but I am extremely pleased with the way it turned out. Even though the Folk Shawl book calls this a feather and fan pattern, after all the discussions I've read here on KP about feather and fan versus old shale, I say it is an old shale pattern. At any rate, I'm happy! I've been trying for some time to come up with a lightweight shawl in a color that will go with anything I wear to church services so I won't freeze if the air conditioning blows right on me, which it often does. I have some shawls that are very open and lacy and are pretty to look at, but don't keep the cold air off my arms.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Now here is a picture I just took of the Cascade yarn shawl with the Folk Shawl border. I quickly pinned it to the living room carpet, hoping my hubby wouldn't come running in there for some reason! I PROMISE to do a better job of pinning when I get around to actually blocking it!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> I tagged a pss: missed the sentence second picture is FOLDED posted the rest of this and it says deny too much time.
> 
> then I forgot to update typing before labeling pictures so retyping yet again'sigh'
> 
> ...


Sorry if I confused everyone by talking about 2 shawls at the same time. The round one, that was intended to be a half circle, and ended up being almost 2 full circles probably won't have a border added to it. I hadn't thought of trimming out some at the top so it would have a curved neckline. I thought of cutting it on the fold, or there about, and having an almost straight line going from the hem edge of one center front to the hem edge of the other center front, just like you would have with a half circle shawl that stayed a half circle. Also thought of figuring out where to overlap one finished center front edge to make a nice complete circle, trimming off the unneeded part and sewing the circle completely closed. I could then wear it like most full circle shawls are work, turning down a little collar type part at the top and wrapping the rest around myself. As it is, the shawl currently measures about 22" from the center (as seen in the top photo) to the hem. I have no idea what the circumference of the hem is because it is so ruffled and downright massive! That's the other reason I thought of cutting it down. I had hoped this one would be good for taking to church. But I would like something not too open and lacy, but not too big to fold up and carry along with me. As it is right now, it would fill my whole Sunday tote bag, which isn't small! But I do like the yarns and patterns in the circle one, would like to end up with something I can use. As far as for church, I'll probably use the triangle one with the old shale border.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

aside first ,joyce, are there any lys/ fabric shops in your area that have classes? there's one here close to me that lets people come in and use specialty machines for a fixed price per1/4 hour. possibly you have a friend that sews.

before you cut your steek ever lesson I have read has you over-sew that region (by hand or machine) I THINK you could serge that set of edges// seam on one side.

don't want a circumference, more like good guestimate of much of you it would cover. lay tape measure one a dot and stretch across to corresponding dot on far side.... don't try to follow the row just straight across.

that 22" is why I have added edging to the plot; just enough edge to make the covers your wrist you said you wanted. my own neck to wrist comfort length is about 26"

the neck clear out would be snip one thread and unravel/frog.

photo1 placement of tape.
photo 2 saw I want the opened shawl to be 48 inches, this is where my steeking would need to happen.
photo 3 under red towards sweater body "waste" piece
me, I would pin right sides together, place a streak of masking tape in to be cut away section to keep it intact as possible, pin a piece of tissue paper to each side and run through my serger


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Now here is a picture I just took of the Cascade yarn shawl with the Folk Shawl border. I quickly pinned it to the living room carpet, hoping my hubby wouldn't come running in there for some reason! I PROMISE to do a better job of pinning when I get around to actually blocking it!


yeah like this one too, what I meant when I said it was you is that it meant you would have access to the alternatives I could show you more easily then trying to find web postings of this type edging.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

todays vest are both nothing to loss just trying the pattern for the fun of its'

blue yarn was the last of some fun yarns I inherited because they were 'h$$$ to knit'. orange didn't make it around one more time I virus.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/katy-7


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

If you don't have a serger I would run at least 3 rows of very shout maybe 12 sts to the inch on a regular machine, you could use something like tear away to keep the edges from stretching. I would do a piece of stockinette st, because it curls and attach it as trim


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Now here is a picture I just took of the Cascade yarn shawl with the Folk Shawl border. I quickly pinned it to the living room carpet, hoping my hubby wouldn't come running in there for some reason! I PROMISE to do a better job of pinning when I get around to actually blocking it!


Both shawls are really pretty, Joyce


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Two cardis for GGD Milly .They turned out a bit big but better than than too small.


Very sweet cardis, Ann. You are right, better too big than too small.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> repeat: but we love our grands, we love our grands, we love..... even when they wear us out.
> 
> is anyone else getting talking ads if you stay very long, and haw do I get rid of them. please?


Our kids just left to head back to Sedona, AZ and the next day will drive back to Las Vegas to fly home. It has been a great trip, I think more fun than all of us expected. Our grands are 11 and 7. We went to a movie one day, the new Spider-Man, the next to old town Albuquerque, played putt putt golf, took the tram up the mountain. The tram is the longest one in the US. Then yesterday went to Santa Fe and the kids found some fun stuff and each got a snuggly blanket. We finished up with going to a glass blowing place. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, that sounds a wonderful visit.....such fun :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pleased that the visit went well Barbara and now you need a few days to recover from all the entertaining and photography !Now that is a disappointment that you are not making the deputy position ! 
Janet Lee ,at this rate she will be in her wedding gown before I see her !


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Our kids just left to head back to Sedona, AZ and the next day will drive back to Las Vegas to fly home. It has been a great trip, I think more fun than all of us expected. Our grands are 11 and 7. We went to a movie one day, the new Spider-Man, the next to old town Albuquerque, played putt putt golf, took the tram up the mountain. The tram is the longest one in the US. Then yesterday went to Santa Fe and the kids found some fun stuff and each got a snuggly blanket. We finished up with going to a glass blowing place. Fun, fun, fun!


Sounds like a really fun visit. Glad you had a good time, Barbara.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sounds like a really fun visit. Glad you had a good time, Barbara.


From me, too.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Our kids just left to head back to Sedona, AZ and the next day will drive back to Las Vegas to fly home. It has been a great trip, I think more fun than all of us expected. Our grands are 11 and 7. We went to a movie one day, the new Spider-Man, the next to old town Albuquerque, played putt putt golf, took the tram up the mountain. The tram is the longest one in the US. Then yesterday went to Santa Fe and the kids found some fun stuff and each got a snuggly blanket. We finished up with going to a glass blowing place. Fun, fun, fun!


Glad you all had such a great time! (Now to rest up!) :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Glad you all had such a great time! (Now to rest up!) :sm02:


Thanks everyone for the nice wishes. One more bed to wash and make up. Need to steam the kitchen floor. There is no way to keep it clean with little kids. We have light maple floors. It is a hoot seeing DH following them around with a paper towel. He is a bit of a neat freak.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Barbara ,my late DH was like yours .I was using a spoon making something and he would wash it and put away so I would be looking for it to stir the cooking.Must be the ingrained training in the forces.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Barbara ,my late DH was like yours .I was using a spoon making something and he would wash it and put away so I would be looking for it to stir the cooking.Must be the ingrained training in the forces.


That's funny, kind of. :sm16: Mine isn't that bad. Must be because he wasn't military trained. Just a neatnik.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Now here is a picture I just took of the Cascade yarn shawl with the Folk Shawl border. I quickly pinned it to the living room carpet, hoping my hubby wouldn't come running in there for some reason! I PROMISE to do a better job of pinning when I get around to actually blocking it!


Lovely shawls!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> todays vest are both nothing to loss just trying the pattern for the fun of its'
> 
> blue yarn was the last of some fun yarns I inherited because they were 'h$$$ to knit'. orange didn't make it around one more time I virus.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/katy-7


Katy looks interesting, is that your pattern?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, that sounds a wonderful visit.....such fun :sm24:


I agree! Lucky family, sounds like a blast.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I deleted my reply.

Ann, lovely cardigans. Barbara, does movies. I will stick to stills.  So, no competition there. 

Barbara, sounds as if you had a grand time.

Joyce, love both of your shawls. Love that border on your triangle shawl. Our church keeps it too warm in the winter to wear winter clothes and too cool in the summer to wear summer clothes.

Nancy, hope you can figure out your fixes. Way back in the LP, last year sometime, Elizabeth did an LP on steeking.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Katy looks interesting, is that your pattern?


not my design, my sub pattern


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

mixed bag today. some of you may remember my grumbling about this little black number. fuzzy yarn, not real pleasant to "get rid of", now I kinda like what it does. do it over.....NOOOOOOOOO!

now this stripy number is SUCCESSSSSSS.

ahhh, my brown thingy. came to me from a thrift store buy. 3 balls and about this much finished. one ball to bring back to size, leaving one ball for each front. simple sc edge neck/ front opening and sleeve edges.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

purple stripey is latest in from neck down no seamers.

cast on around 120 on size 5 addi lace needles (aiming to get 17"neck at 7 spi). couple of rows knit to get reasonable roll protection. switch to stockingette leaving 3 stitch edge in gartering. (divide by 6, 2 fronts 2 backs 2 sleeves) place markers20/21, 40/41, 80/81, 100/101. you will be increasing once on each side of each marker until you reach underarm length. me: slip sleeves to side for now get your body to preferred length, then get sleeves to length. if your sleeves are more important to you get them first, that way if you misremembered how much yarn to by you can swear it was planned as a bolero (short sleeved) sweater!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nancy, your stripe top is lovely. I prefer top down also, but work either way.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> purple stripey is latest in from neck down no seamers.
> 
> cast on around 120 on size 5 addi lace needles (aiming to get 17"neck at 7 spi). couple of rows knit to get reasonable roll protection. switch to stockingette leaving 3 stitch edge in gartering. (divide by 6, 2 fronts 2 backs 2 sleeves) place markers20/21, 40/41, 80/81, 100/101. you will be increasing once on each side of each marker until you reach underarm length. me: slip sleeves to side for now get your body to preferred length, then get sleeves to length. if your sleeves are more important to you get them first, that way if you misremembered how much yarn to by you can swear it was planned as a bolero (short sleeved) sweater!


Oooooooooooh, Very nice! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Oooooooooooh, Very nice! :sm24:


I agree :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I agree! Lucky family, sounds like a blast.


It was a great time!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I deleted my reply.
> 
> Ann, lovely cardigans. Barbara, does movies. I will stick to stills.  So, no competition there.
> 
> ...


DH took over for me for the movies while I took a nap. I don't know if they will ever finish it, but it was fun seeing their creativity. We did a slow mo at the end of the one I filmed and that was lots of fun. We talked to my son and DIL about them coming here for a week on their own next year. I hope they will think about it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> mixed bag today. some of you may remember my grumbling about this little black number. fuzzy yarn, not real pleasant to "get rid of", now I kinda like what it does. do it over.....NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> now this stripy number is SUCCESSSSSSS.
> 
> ahhh, my brown thingy. came to me from a thrift store buy. 3 balls and about this much finished. one ball to bring back to size, leaving one ball for each front. simple sc edge neck/ front opening and sleeve edges.


Love the stripes one, I bet it looks great on. Your stripes are perfect I don't like working with fuzzy yarns and mohair in particular.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share the link to my latest finish. Knit afghan with lace and texture stitches. Simple lace though, nothing fancy!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-483612-1.html


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share the link to my latest finish. Knit afghan with lace and texture stitches. Simple lace though, nothing fancy!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-483612-1.html


reversible is great idea, not always practical but very inspiring


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share the link to my latest finish. Knit afghan with lace and texture stitches. Simple lace though, nothing fancy!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-483612-1.html


It is lovely, JanetLee. Gorgeous texture.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share the link to my latest finish. Knit afghan with lace and texture stitches. Simple lace though, nothing fancy!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-483612-1.html


But it sure looks comfy. Nice job!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

my lys had some $5 gems that came home with me, last night I broke out fair isle angel in a silver color. real soft, real smooth but not slick if i'm saying that right. 57 cotton/ 28 nylon/ 15 poly; 153y/ 167m, 3.5 o/ 100g.; round shape string, 8?ply. want more. recommend trial if you have the chance.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nancy, Linda, and Barbara, Thank you! I prefer reversable on afghans, that why the unknowing are not showing the "back" side as the front! Not that it really makes any different I guess, just the way I sometimes do it.

And I was trying for "texture" and got it! It definitely makes it feel soft and squishy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, Lurker 2, *Happy Birthday!*

I realize it is a day late, but the good wishes are there none the less!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, Lurker 2, *Happy Birthday!*
> 
> I realize it is a day late, but the good wishes are there none the less!


Thank you JanetLee!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Nancy, Linda, and Barbara, Thank you! I prefer reversable on afghans, that why the unknowing are not showing the "back" side as the front! Not that it really makes any different I guess, just the way I sometimes do it.
> 
> And I was trying for "texture" and got it! It definitely makes it feel soft and squishy!


Love it.

Julie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY.  So sorry to have missed it. Hope it was a wonderful day. How are you doing, dear?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JanetLee, would you mind sharing your stitch patterns on that afghan? I think I would love making one like that. 

Also, Nancy, I love that stripy sweater. Looks like it would look so nice on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love it.
> 
> Julie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY.  So sorry to have missed it. Hope it was a wonderful day. How are you doing, dear?


That's ok Bev! By the time it shows on the Digest, it's just about over here! It was a quiet day. 
But my friend Anne visited with cake, which was a real treat. Fortunately she had a really good trip back home, it can be diabolical! Anne is the one I knitted the navy Gansey/cardigan for.
The swelling is easing at last, thank goodness.
The allergic reaction is not good.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's ok Bev! By the time it shows on the Digest, it's just about over here! It was a quiet day.
> But my friend Anne visited with cake, which was a real treat. Fortunately she had a really good trip back home, it can be diabolical! Anne is the one I knitted the navy Gansey/cardigan for.
> The swelling is easing at last, thank goodness.
> The allergic reaction is not good.


So glad the hear the swelling is going down. How is the walking going?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad the hear the swelling is going down. How is the walking going?


Slowly, at present, because everything is so wet and slippery, but without that awful arthritic pain.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share the link to my latest finish. Knit afghan with lace and texture stitches. Simple lace though, nothing fancy!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-483612-1.html


Really like the designs you chose. Looks classy & classic.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Slowly, at present, because everything is so wet and slippery, but without that awful arthritic pain.


Unfortunately, it sometimes seems to take forever for allergic reactions to subside :sm25: , but glad to hear that the awful pain that plagued you for so long is eased. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Love it.
> 
> Julie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY.  So sorry to have missed it. Hope it was a wonderful day. How are you doing, dear?


I hope you had a lovely day. I have brought my I Pad with me on retreat :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's ok Bev! By the time it shows on the Digest, it's just about over here! It was a quiet day.
> But my friend Anne visited with cake, which was a real treat. Fortunately she had a really good trip back home, it can be diabolical! Anne is the one I knitted the navy Gansey/cardigan for.
> The swelling is easing at last, thank goodness.
> The allergic reaction is not good.


A belated Happy Birthday from me too, Julie. I'm glad there was cake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Unfortunately, it sometimes seems to take forever for allergic reactions to subside :sm25: , but glad to hear that the awful pain that plagued you for so long is eased. :sm24:


Thank you, Del- I did not know that- it is a bit stupid how the itches are driving me up the wall, plus Ringo is bringing concrete in on his feet. Which ends up on my sheet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hope you had a lovely day. I have brought my I Pad with me on retreat :sm24:


I did indeed, thank you- I got such a surprise when I saw you had posted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> A belated Happy Birthday from me too, Julie. I'm glad there was cake.


Thank you Linda!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, Lurker 2, *Happy Birthday!*
> 
> I realize it is a day late, but the good wishes are there none the less!


Well, I'm late, too. Happy belated birthday, Julie, and many more!????????????????????????????????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Slowly, at present, because everything is so wet and slippery, but without that awful arthritic pain.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, let's extend your birthday to another day, Julie. :sm02: Happy Birthday!! I surely do hope that it was a lovely, peaceful and healing day for you. How very nice your friend came with cake, much more special than making it yourself.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

You have been showing some very nice vests, Nancylea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, I'm late, too. Happy belated birthday, Julie, and many more!????????????????????????????????


Thank you, Barbara.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Well, let's extend your birthday to another day, Julie. :sm02: Happy Birthday!! I surely do hope that it was a lovely, peaceful and healing day for you. How very nice your friend came with cake, much more special than making it yourself.


It is extending longer, thanks Jan, I have a parcel coming from the family, I must check it's track number. I make cake these days only if I know I can give it away. 
Anne is a good friend, going back close to 40 years, when our children were in nappies.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Anne is a good friend, going back close to 40 years, when our children were in nappies.[/quote]
> 
> And those are the best kinds of friends to have.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anne is a good friend, going back close to 40 years, when our children were in nappies.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am not admitting to being late with birthday wishes ,Julie .I am well ahead for next year ! Happy Birthday .????????
Lovely vests Nancy and a really good idea for an afghan JanetLee .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> I am not admitting to being late with birthday wishes ,Julie .I am well ahead for next year ! Happy Birthday .????????
> Lovely vests Nancy and a really good idea for an afghan JanetLee .


Good one, Ann! thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> JanetLee, would you mind sharing your stitch patterns on that afghan? I think I would love making one like that.
> 
> Also, Nancy, I love that stripy sweater. Looks like it would look so nice on.


Bev, here you go!

Multiple of 20 plus 10, I cast on 170, used size 7 (US) circular

Row 1. (RS) p1, (p2tbl, k1) 2 times, p2tbl, p1, *k1, (yo, k2tog) 4 times, k1, p1, (p2tbl, k1) 2 times, p2tbl, p1* repeat from * - * across
Row 2. k1, (k2tbl, p1) 2 times, k2tbl, k1, *p10, k1, (k2tbl, p1,) 2 times, k2tbl, k1* repeat from * - *
Row 3. p1, k8, p1, *k1, (k2tog, yo) 4 times, k1, p1, k8, p1* repeat from * - * across
Row 4. k1, p8, k1, *p10, k1, p8, k1* repeat from * - * across

Repeat these 4 rows until you are sick of them and then bind off. I bound off on row three, but did not do the yarn overs or decreases, just straight knit and purls.

I think the "lace" was the simple mesh stitch, and the texture was one of the waffle stitches, don't remember which one. You know how you search for something to "fit", write it down, but not the name of the stitch. Sort of what I did! :sm16:

Have fun with it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's ok Bev! By the time it shows on the Digest, it's just about over here! It was a quiet day.
> But my friend Anne visited with cake, which was a real treat. Fortunately she had a really good trip back home, it can be diabolical! Anne is the one I knitted the navy Gansey/cardigan for.
> The swelling is easing at last, thank goodness.
> The allergic reaction is not good.


I really am not a fan of allergic reactions. I still have a "sore" spot on my right forearm where an ant bit me. And it has been over a month and change. At least it doesn't itch any more and all the blisters have healed.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Really like the designs you chose. Looks classy & classic.


Thank you, Del. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Del- I did not know that- it is a bit stupid how the itches are driving me up the wall, plus Ringo is bringing concrete in on his feet. Which ends up on my sheet.


And that is why I call it the "itchy b****ies"! :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> I am not admitting to being late with birthday wishes ,Julie .I am well ahead for next year ! Happy Birthday .????????
> Lovely vests Nancy and a really good idea for an afghan JanetLee .


Thanks, Ann. Wanted something simple, but all to look nice.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wanted to share a picture or two from this morning's hike. Hope everyone likes them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I really am not a fan of allergic reactions. I still have a "sore" spot on my right forearm where an ant bit me. And it has been over a month and change. At least it doesn't itch any more and all the blisters have healed.


In this instance it happened on the 5th July, and is not looking good- had not realised what ages it could take to return to normal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> And that is why I call it the "itchy b****ies"! :sm12:


 :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share a picture or two from this morning's hike. Hope everyone likes them.


spiderweb bouquet: precursor to lacey frilly on bouquet keepers?

bless you and keep up the trail work, some of us really need the encouragement to get out and about.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> spiderweb bouquet: precursor to lacey frilly on bouquet keepers?
> 
> bless you and keep up the trail work, some of us really need the encouragement to get out and about.


Life can be worth imitating!

Happy to share the local beauty! Seems strange that I have only seen one person in this section. I know there are more out there, just have not seen them. That is all right with me!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

jangmb said:


> Well, let's extend your birthday to another day, Julie. :sm02: Happy Birthday!! I surely do hope that it was a lovely, peaceful and healing day for you. How very nice your friend came with cake, much more special than making it yourself.


Uh oh, Julie... :sm06: ...I was thinking I'd already wished you a Happy Birthday, but if not, ... Happy birthday!!! for the extended day--so it's not TOO late. (Too often my mind is like a sieve, and nothing stays in it!) :sm12:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, here you go!
> 
> Multiple of 20 plus 10, I cast on 170, used size 7 (US) circular
> 
> ...


Thank you Janet Lee. I have a lot of yarn that had been earmarked for afghans, but had not definitely decided what stitch patterns to use--this is a front runner!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share a picture or two from this morning's hike. Hope everyone likes them.


Beautiful pics, and yes can see the spider silk--makes the Queen Anne's Lace look like a bridal bouquet.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

computer isn't holding onto addressed pages back to data doctor.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

How lovely that is.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you Janet Lee. I have a lot of yarn that had been earmarked for afghans, but had not definitely decided what stitch patterns to use--this is a front runner!


Enjoy it, Del. Just remember it can get boring! Good one to fill the time with in the vehicle or watching television.

Looking forward to seeing what yarn you use.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful pics, and yes can see the spider silk--makes the Queen Anne's Lace look like a bridal bouquet.


I had not realized it at first. And then I had to take several and see which turned out the best! I have four I really like. All different lighting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Uh oh, Julie... :sm06: ...I was thinking I'd already wished you a Happy Birthday, but if not, ... Happy birthday!!! for the extended day--so it's not TOO late. (Too often my mind is like a sieve, and nothing stays in it!) :sm12:


thank you, it's nice when the good wishes keep coming.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share a picture or two from this morning's hike. Hope everyone likes them.


Love your photos JanetLee.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anne is a good friend, going back close to 40 years, when our children were in nappies.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am on retreat with my two oldest friends :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share a picture or two from this morning's hike. Hope everyone likes them.


Those are lovely :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share a picture or two from this morning's hike. Hope everyone likes them.


Does the Queen Anne's lace in your area stay pink? I've never gotten that close to it here, but I've only seen them in white here. By the way, they are considered a noxious weed here. Grow all along the road sides and are impossible to get rid of. But at least they are nicer to look at than the kudzu!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am on retreat with my two oldest friends :sm24:


What a special time, Norma. Enjoy!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks so much, JanetLee. Looking forward to getting started on that. I must print it off. Our computer situation still has not resolved itself. Not entirely sure what is going on. DS works on it and gets it running. We get it back and the issues start up again. This time is took longer and is not as drastic-meaning we can get it running eventually.  Love your hiking pics. I have never seen pink Queen Anne's Lace before. And it's my favorite wild flower.  And I love it when I get pics home and on the computer and am surprised at the different things I caught I had not seen when taking the picture. 

NORMA, NORMA!! I am so excited. I picked up my entrelac last night that I started with your workshop. I frogged a bit and figured out where I was and everything. YAY!!! Ready to move forward on this project.  So glad you are on retreat this weekend, especially with 2 great friends.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am going to try getting a wireless attachment for the windows 7 desktop computer... I cannot see updating the other older computers except with flash drive.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> What a special time, Norma. Enjoy!


Thank you. I shall!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am excited too. Photos soon? :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> I am on retreat with my two oldest friends :sm24:


Yay! Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Yay! Have a wonderful time.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love your photos JanetLee.


Thank you, Linda. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Does the Queen Anne's lace in your area stay pink? I've never gotten that close to it here, but I've only seen them in white here. By the way, they are considered a noxious weed here. Grow all along the road sides and are impossible to get rid of. But at least they are nicer to look at than the kudzu!


Some do, but most don't. Once they open the rest of the way there is just a hint of pink.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks so much, JanetLee. Looking forward to getting started on that. I must print it off. Our computer situation still has not resolved itself. Not entirely sure what is going on. DS works on it and gets it running. We get it back and the issues start up again. This time is took longer and is not as drastic-meaning we can get it running eventually.  Love your hiking pics. I have never seen pink Queen Anne's Lace before. And it's my favorite wild flower.  And I love it when I get pics home and on the computer and am surprised at the different things I caught I had not seen when taking the picture.
> 
> NORMA, NORMA!! I am so excited. I picked up my entrelac last night that I started with your workshop. I frogged a bit and figured out where I was and everything. YAY!!! Ready to move forward on this project.  So glad you are on retreat this weekend, especially with 2 great friends.


You are most welcome! Once you go through it the first time, it will be stuck in your head!

Glad you liked the flowers also. This was the first time I have seen that much pink though. So I just had to take some pictures to show folks that yes, there is pink Queen Anne's Lace!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I am excited too. Photos soon? :sm24:


Soon. I want to finish a row before I take a picture. It's about 8" long now. 

JanetLee, I must decide what yarn I want to use.  About how much yard did you use?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Does the Queen Anne's lace in your area stay pink? I've never gotten that close to it here, but I've only seen them in white here. By the way, they are considered a noxious weed here. Grow all along the road sides and are impossible to get rid of. But at least they are nicer to look at than the kudzu!


The seeds from Queen Anne's lace are used as an abortifacent. They are in the carrot family. If you pull out the root and smell it will be like carrots.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The seeds from Queen Anne's lace are used as an abortifacent. They are in the carrot family. If you pull out the root and smell it will be like carrots.


I suspected ehat abortifacent meant but had to look it up to be sure. I've never pulled one up by the roots but we don't have them around here. Used to be my favorite to pick as a kid and put food coloring in the water. I've always loved how pretty they are.

Nice pics, JanetLee of your walk. I've never seen one so pink.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> mixed bag today. some of you may remember my grumbling about this little black number. fuzzy yarn, not real pleasant to "get rid of", now I kinda like what it does. do it over.....NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> now this stripy number is SUCCESSSSSSS.
> 
> ahhh, my brown thingy. came to me from a thrift store buy. 3 balls and about this much finished. one ball to bring back to size, leaving one ball for each front. simple sc edge neck/ front opening and sleeve edges.


Is the gray/brown vest crochet? Looks like a V stitch. Did a big vest when I got back into fiber craft a few years ago. Used the V stitch throughout except for the black border edging. Very plain but so warm and people usually comment on it. I like yours with the textured yarn. Is this for you?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> purple stripey is latest in from neck down no seamers.
> 
> cast on around 120 on size 5 addi lace needles (aiming to get 17"neck at 7 spi). couple of rows knit to get reasonable roll protection. switch to stockingette leaving 3 stitch edge in gartering. (divide by 6, 2 fronts 2 backs 2 sleeves) place markers20/21, 40/41, 80/81, 100/101. you will be increasing once on each side of each marker until you reach underarm length. me: slip sleeves to side for now get your body to preferred length, then get sleeves to length. if your sleeves are more important to you get them first, that way if you misremembered how much yarn to by you can swear it was planned as a bolero (short sleeved) sweater!


Love the colors in this one. Top down is nice to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share the link to my latest finish. Knit afghan with lace and texture stitches. Simple lace though, nothing fancy!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-483612-1.html


I like the calm repetitiveness of the patterning. It has a very metallic feel to it--at least that is what I get from the picture. Reminds me of a building style I once did where the architect tried to capture that calm, controlled feel of metal, but in wood. it had a similar feel from the repetitive patterning of the windows and trim and very calming. That was a Buddhist retreat so ......


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share a picture or two from this morning's hike. Hope everyone likes them.


Wonderful pictures Janet Lee. The first one looks like phlox to me, more than Queen Anne's Lace. Could be different species betw east and west coast.

Saw some ragweed today and the tansy is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--sounds like a great time with the grans. So lucky to get to spend blocks of time with them and do fun things together. Making lots of good memories for everyone.

The heat must be getting to computers. Mine has been really balking with the internet

Karen--thanx for the message from Toni and for stepping in with scheduling.

Hi to all the new voices. Glad you are joining us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thought you might like to see the vest I have been working on this past month. It is almost done but need more up-to-date pics. The lace pattern on the back is one that Roz used in a baby project. She was good enough to send it to me. Very easy 4 row pattern but it really grabbed me and like the way it works in this vest. Typically I would have designed with as few seams as possible but did this one in pieces. Used the mattress stitch for seaming which is facing you on the side view. Am pleased with how it came out.

FYI, the yarn is a WEBS Valley Yarn 100% wool, worsted wt. I am loving it--very squooshy and soft and warm.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Is the gray/brown vest crochet? Looks like a V stitch. Did a big vest when I got back into fiber craft a few years ago. Used the V stitch throughout except for the black border edging. Very plain but so warm and people usually comment on it. I like yours with the textured yarn. Is this for you?


yes crochet, v of 2dc spaced by three ch. very very warm works well over layers of closer 'woven' fabric to give that outdoor vest effect. wash and wear makes it everyday-able, fuzzy limits its use in snaggable places(woods. bushy areas{rose or berry}) yes I wear it under leather three quarter length coat in winter in Colorado.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Thought you might like to see the vest I have been working on this past month. It is almost done but need more up-to-date pics. The lace pattern on the back is one that Roz used in a baby project. She was good enough to send it to me. Very easy 4 row pattern but it really grabbed me and like the way it works in this vest. Typically I would have designed with as few seams as possible but did this one in pieces. Used the mattress stitch for seaming which is facing you on the side view. Am pleased with how it came out.
> 
> FYI, the yarn is a WEBS Valley Yarn 100% wool, worsted wt. I am loving it--very squooshy and soft and warm.


really like. want to know more about lace. whos roz, designer or just really smart? should get lots of comments when you wear this it is great!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> really like. want to know more about lace. whos roz, designer or just really smart? should get lots of comments when you wear this it is great!


ps can you tell us about your dummy? I see people using them frequently here and I think i'm starting to covet them. maker, adjustable (how much), worth cost if don't machine sew, how stable /store-able?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> yes crochet, v of 2dc spaced by three ch. very very warm works well over layers of closer 'woven' fabric to give that outdoor vest effect. wash and wear makes it everyday-able, fuzzy limits its use in snaggable places(woods. bushy areas{rose or berry}) yes I wear it under leather three quarter length coat in winter in Colorado.


I really like V stitch--so simple but dramatic and very warm. All that air space holds the heat of our body. Will find a pic of that one and send: you might like to see it.

Are you in the mountains of Colorado? it can get quite cold up there, but oh so beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> ps can you tell us about your dummy? I see people using them frequently here and I think i'm starting to covet them. maker, adjustable (how much), worth cost if don't machine sew, how stable /store-able?


they are called mannequins. they run about $150 and up. I looked for a couple of years till I found one on Craigslist for about $75.00 in mint condition. Another one I found for $20 (it was older and not working well but serviceable at craft fairs). it is a very useful tool to have. Maybe you can find one free on Freecycle if there is a 'chapter' in your neck of the woods. They are pretty lightweight but work for me to use for picture taking or 'trying on' an item to see how it drapes, etc.

They do come apart for a smaller footprint in storage but I keep mine set up all the time. I call her Stephanie some days or Charlotte on others and introduce her to people who sit in the armchair next to her :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> really like. want to know more about lace. whos roz, designer or just really smart? should get lots of comments when you wear this it is great!


Roz is/was a member of LP for quite awhile. A very prolific knitter mainly of baby/children's things. She has a growing family and lots of friends. One of her trademarks was using different stitch patterns for her blankets and baby sweaters. The lace pattern she sent me was taken from a magazine and she sent me a photocopy of it. Unfortunately she hasn't been around for a while and hope she is okay. One of her contributions was some wonderful pictures from Down Under (Australia) where she lives--lots of gorgeous birds and kangaroos.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Soon. I want to finish a row before I take a picture. It's about 8" long now.
> 
> JanetLee, I must decide what yarn I want to use.  About how much yard did you use?


Not quite 6 skeins, 5 oz each. Worsted weight.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I like the calm repetitiveness of the patterning. It has a very metallic feel to it--at least that is what I get from the picture. Reminds me of a building style I once did where the architect tried to capture that calm, controlled feel of metal, but in wood. it had a similar feel from the repetitive patterning of the windows and trim and very calming. That was a Buddhist retreat so ......


Did not look at it that way! The colors are supposed to be stone. And in real life it does look a bit like weather stone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wonderful pictures Janet Lee. The first one looks like phlox to me, more than Queen Anne's Lace. Could be different species betw east and west coast.
> 
> Saw some ragweed today and the tansy is beautiful.


I know what you mean, but when if finishes opening up you can tell. Glad you like the pictures! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thought you might like to see the vest I have been working on this past month. It is almost done but need more up-to-date pics. The lace pattern on the back is one that Roz used in a baby project. She was good enough to send it to me. Very easy 4 row pattern but it really grabbed me and like the way it works in this vest. Typically I would have designed with as few seams as possible but did this one in pieces. Used the mattress stitch for seaming which is facing you on the side view. Am pleased with how it came out.
> 
> FYI, the yarn is a WEBS Valley Yarn 100% wool, worsted wt. I am loving it--very squooshy and soft and warm.


Very nice! Love that color and the design on the back is great. . . :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Did not look at it that way! The colors are supposed to be stone. And in real life it does look a bit like weather stone.


I can see that it would be a stoney color. Renditions on the computer can be stilted.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know what you mean, but when if finishes opening up you can tell. Glad you like the pictures! :sm02:


Take more pics. Will love seeing the flower blooming more. You also got a great thistle pic, too. Again very different than what takes over my garden.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice! Love that color and the design on the back is great. . . :sm24:


Thanx. If I can get the finish edging worked out, it will be a striking piece--I hope. The dark teal color is quite rich
and will be using something called sage heather for the trim which seems to offset the teal beautifully.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thought you might like to see the vest I have been working on this past month. It is almost done but need more up-to-date pics. The lace pattern on the back is one that Roz used in a baby project. She was good enough to send it to me. Very easy 4 row pattern but it really grabbed me and like the way it works in this vest. Typically I would have designed with as few seams as possible but did this one in pieces. Used the mattress stitch for seaming which is facing you on the side view. Am pleased with how it came out.
> 
> FYI, the yarn is a WEBS Valley Yarn 100% wool, worsted wt. I am loving it--very squooshy and soft and warm.


It looks gorgeous Tanya, I love that stitch pattern. ???? Ros


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> I really like V stitch--so simple but dramatic and very warm. All that air space holds the heat of our body. Will find a pic of that one and send: you might like to see it.
> 
> Are you in the mountains of Colorado? it can get quite cold up there, but oh so beautiful.


left the mountains when health started going left, Denver for best medical options. , milder but still occasionally brutal. non driver so public transport


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> my overriding goal in life is: happiness is better. pollyannish as it may be, I really try to find a positive everyday, and leave the big stuff to the highest power.
> 
> SMILE,


Thanks for starting the LP Nancy and for sharing. My sister Deb has just been given the all clear for now from ovarian cancer. Deb had 9 weeks of chemo to shrink the cancer, then a 7 1/2 hour operation and then at least another 12 weeks of chemo. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nancy, thanks for hosting. You've had quite a time, I'm glad they caught it soon enough. My mom passed at 57 from metastatic breast cancer so I'm diligent at checking.


I'm so sorry about your Mum Bonnie. That's way too young. ???????????? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> unfinished from yesterday van with triangle shawl
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-482496-4.html#11087605
> 
> break down my version of virus "triangle"


It's gorgeous Nancy, I love the colour!!! ????


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> Thought you might like to see the vest I have been working on this past month. It is almost done but need more up-to-date pics. The lace pattern on the back is one that Roz used in a baby project. She was good enough to send it to me. Very easy 4 row pattern but it really grabbed me and like the way it works in this vest. Typically I would have designed with as few seams as possible but did this one in pieces. Used the mattress stitch for seaming which is facing you on the side view. Am pleased with how it came out.
> 
> FYI, the yarn is a WEBS Valley Yarn 100% wool, worsted wt. I am loving it--very squooshy and soft and warm.


Love the color, and the cables & lace really "make" the vest. Good on you.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

RosD said:


> Thanks for starting the LP Nancy and for sharing. My sister Deb has just been given the all clear for now from ovarian cancer. Deb had 9 weeks of chemo to shrink the cancer, then a 7 1/2 hour operation and then at least another 12 weeks of chemo. ???? Ros


My thoughts go out to you & your sister; wishing her well.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

RosD said:


> Thanks for starting the LP Nancy and for sharing. My sister Deb has just been given the all clear for now from ovarian cancer. Deb had 9 weeks of chemo to shrink the cancer, then a 7 1/2 hour operation and then at least another 12 weeks of chemo. ???? Ros


I can't tell you how important YOU will be to her recovery, my sisters even two and three states away, kept me centered in support and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE. There are tons (literally) of people who have kept me in prayers, touched base on regular bases, brought me meals, took me shopping; but the support of people who knew the familial fear and dread made it easier to talk to them.

ps<great icon


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

this one covers re-sizing perfectly

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-483987-1.html#11120199


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thought you might like to see the vest I have been working on this past month. It is almost done but need more up-to-date pics. The lace pattern on the back is one that Roz used in a baby project. She was good enough to send it to me. Very easy 4 row pattern but it really grabbed me and like the way it works in this vest. Typically I would have designed with as few seams as possible but did this one in pieces. Used the mattress stitch for seaming which is facing you on the side view. Am pleased with how it came out.
> 
> FYI, the yarn is a WEBS Valley Yarn 100% wool, worsted wt. I am loving it--very squooshy and soft and warm.


Fabulous knit and just my colour :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thought you might like to see the vest I have been working on this past month. It is almost done but need more up-to-date pics. The lace pattern on the back is one that Roz used in a baby project. She was good enough to send it to me. Very easy 4 row pattern but it really grabbed me and like the way it works in this vest. Typically I would have designed with as few seams as possible but did this one in pieces. Used the mattress stitch for seaming which is facing you on the side view. Am pleased with how it came out.
> 
> FYI, the yarn is a WEBS Valley Yarn 100% wool, worsted wt. I am loving it--very squooshy and soft and warm.


Nice work, Tanya. Looks really good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> they are called mannequins. they run about $150 and up. I looked for a couple of years till I found one on Craigslist for about $75.00 in mint condition. Another one I found for $20 (it was older and not working well but serviceable at craft fairs). it is a very useful tool to have. Maybe you can find one free on Freecycle if there is a 'chapter' in your neck of the woods. They are pretty lightweight but work for me to use for picture taking or 'trying on' an item to see how it drapes, etc.
> 
> They do come apart for a smaller footprint in storage but I keep mine set up all the time. I call her Stephanie some days or Charlotte on others and introduce her to people who sit in the armchair next to her :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm09:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It looks gorgeous Tanya, I love that stitch pattern. ???? Ros


Ros, lovely to hear from you. Have missed seeing your lovely work, though I picked up one or two in the main digest.
ETA missed seeing your pics of your gorgeous gs too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Ros, lovely to hear from you. Have missed seeing your lovely work, though I picked up one or two in the main digest.
> ETA missed seeing your pics of your gorgeous gs too.


 Could we see a pic? :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It looks gorgeous Tanya, I love that stitch pattern. ???? Ros


Hey, there you are. Glad you like it. I love doing that pattern, too. How have you been?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks for starting the LP Nancy and for sharing. My sister Deb has just been given the all clear for now from ovarian cancer. Deb had 9 weeks of chemo to shrink the cancer, then a 7 1/2 hour operation and then at least another 12 weeks of chemo. ???? Ros


Ah, just saw all these other posts of yours today. So agree with NancyLea about the loving support needed to get thru cancer. My background taught that cancer always has a mental/emotional causative component and all the cured cases I have seen or known about talk about the changes that they made on emotional levels. Feeling the love of those around them is also so important to keep motivation and hopefulness high. But perhaps you know this already. Hope for your sis's ongoing health, and yours, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--this one is for you in particular, anyone else for giggles. Hope it opens

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f8/b3/51/f8b35197f7d987de12ddaaa54121f4da--note-cards-tangled.jpg


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

can someone please tell me what page the link is in for the resizing information NancyLea send? Went back about 5 pp but cannot seem to see it. Of course my eyes just edit out all kinds of things most annoyingly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ann--this one is for you in particular, anyone else for giggles. Hope it opens
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f8/b3/51/f8b35197f7d987de12ddaaa54121f4da--note-cards-tangled.jpg


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :sm09: :sm09:


I am so glad it opened up. Pinterest had a slew of knitting quips for knitters--coffee mugs, t-shirts, posters. Very fun and funny ones but this one jumped
out at me given all of Ann's foibles with her naughty pooch. Just had to share it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

wwwdel said:


> My thoughts go out to you & your sister; wishing her well.


Thank you so much. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> I can't tell you how important YOU will be to her recovery, my sisters even two and three states away, kept me centered in support and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE. There are tons (literally) of people who have kept me in prayers, touched base on regular bases, brought me meals, took me shopping; but the support of people who knew the familial fear and dread made it easier to talk to them.
> 
> ps<great icon


Thank you Nancy, I've definitely been very supportive to Deb. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Ros, lovely to hear from you. Have missed seeing your lovely work, though I picked up one or two in the main digest.
> ETA missed seeing your pics of your gorgeous gs too.


Thank you so much Linda, it's lovely to be here. Here's a recent photo of the darling Jackson. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Could we see a pic? :sm24: :sm24:


Yes Norma, you certainly can. Jackson is wearing a beanie I knitted for him. ???? Ros


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Yes Norma, you certainly can. Jackson is wearing a beanie I knitted for him. ???? Ros


Those have made my day. His soul shines out of his eyes. The beanie is great, too. :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Hey, there you are. Glad you like it. I love doing that pattern, too. How have you been?


I'm not great at the moment. Last Sunday at 2am I received a phone call from my sister Tracey, I went to grab the phone and missed the call so it went to voicemail. I played the message back and rang my sister straight away. Her husband had a fall and she rang emergency services and they talked her through CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation. My hubby and I met her at the hospital and we were told that he had broken his neck in 2 places, C1 and C2. Fred was transferred to a hospital near us, so my sister has been staying with us. He was on life support and paralysed from the neck down and no brain activity. He also had a cardiac arrest. He never regained consciousness and his life support was turned off last Wednesday. Fred's funeral is on Friday. We are all doing whatever we can to get through this absolutely horrid time. ????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm not great at the moment. Last Sunday at 2am I received a phone call from my sister Tracey, I went to grab the phone and missed the call so it went to voicemail. I played the message back and rang my sister straight away. Her husband had a fall and she rang emergency services and they talked her through CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation. My hubby and I met her at the hospital and we were told that he had broken his neck in 2 places, C1 and C2. Fred was transferred to a hospital near us, so my sister has been staying with us. He was on life support and paralysed from the neck down and no brain activity. He also had a cardiac arrest. He never regained consciousness and his life support was turned off last Wednesday. Fred's funeral is on Friday. We are all doing whatever we can to get through this absolutely horrid time. ????????????


Ros know that we are all at your back, as you say at this horrid time.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ah, just saw all these other posts of yours today. So agree with NancyLea about the loving support needed to get thru cancer. My background taught that cancer always has a mental/emotional causative component and all the cured cases I have seen or known about talk about the changes that they made on emotional levels. Feeling the love of those around them is also so important to keep motivation and hopefulness high. But perhaps you know this already. Hope for your sis's ongoing health, and yours, too.


Thank you Tanya.????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I'm not great at the moment. Last Sunday at 2am I received a phone call from my sister Tracey, I went to grab the phone and missed the call so it went to voicemail. I played the message back and rang my sister straight away. Her husband had a fall and she rang emergency services and they talked her through CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation. My hubby and I met her at the hospital and we were told that he had broken his neck in 2 places, C1 and C2. Fred was transferred to a hospital near us, so my sister has been staying with us. He was on life support and paralysed from the neck down and no brain activity. He also had a cardiac arrest. He never regained consciousness and his life support was turned off last Wednesday. Fred's funeral is on Friday. We are all doing whatever we can to get through this absolutely horrid time. ????????????


Prayers and hugs for you all at this terrible time????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Those have made my day. His soul shines out of his eyes. The beanie is great, too. :sm24: :sm01:


Thank you Norma, the darling little man always puts a smile on my face. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ros know that we are all at your back, as you say at this horrid time.


Thank you so much Julie, I really appreciate all of my wonderful friends on LP. Love Ros. ???????????? xxx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers and hugs for you all at this terrible time????


Thank you so much Norma. ???? Ros


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks for starting the LP Nancy and for sharing. My sister Deb has just been given the all clear for now from ovarian cancer. Deb had 9 weeks of chemo to shrink the cancer, then a 7 1/2 hour operation and then at least another 12 weeks of chemo. ???? Ros


That is such good news. Brutal to have it, brutal to get rid of it. I'm thankful you still have her.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thought you might like to see the vest I have been working on this past month. It is almost done but need more up-to-date pics. The lace pattern on the back is one that Roz used in a baby project. She was good enough to send it to me. Very easy 4 row pattern but it really grabbed me and like the way it works in this vest. Typically I would have designed with as few seams as possible but did this one in pieces. Used the mattress stitch for seaming which is facing you on the side view. Am pleased with how it came out.
> 
> FYI, the yarn is a WEBS Valley Yarn 100% wool, worsted wt. I am loving it--very squooshy and soft and warm.


I love your vest, very attractive design, Tanya.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm not great at the moment. Last Sunday at 2am I received a phone call from my sister Tracey, I went to grab the phone and missed the call so it went to voicemail. I played the message back and rang my sister straight away. Her husband had a fall and she rang emergency services and they talked her through CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation. My hubby and I met her at the hospital and we were told that he had broken his neck in 2 places, C1 and C2. Fred was transferred to a hospital near us, so my sister has been staying with us. He was on life support and paralysed from the neck down and no brain activity. He also had a cardiac arrest. He never regained consciousness and his life support was turned off last Wednesday. Fred's funeral is on Friday. We are all doing whatever we can to get through this absolutely horrid time. ????????????


How horrible for your sister and all of you. That is tragic. I'm so sorry.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm not great at the moment. Last Sunday at 2am I received a phone call from my sister Tracey, I went to grab the phone and missed the call so it went to voicemail. I played the message back and rang my sister straight away. Her husband had a fall and she rang emergency services and they talked her through CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation. My hubby and I met her at the hospital and we were told that he had broken his neck in 2 places, C1 and C2. Fred was transferred to a hospital near us, so my sister has been staying with us. He was on life support and paralysed from the neck down and no brain activity. He also had a cardiac arrest. He never regained consciousness and his life support was turned off last Wednesday. Fred's funeral is on Friday. We are all doing whatever we can to get through this absolutely horrid time. ????????????


OMG--how awful. Cannot imagine having to lose someone like this. I know how close your family is. Not being harsh but maybe for him better he passed than have to live paralyzed. Sending you much peace and love getting thru this ordeal.

You had your own personal scare not long ago. How are you do with yourself? Hope well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> That is such good news. Brutal to have it, brutal to get rid of it. I'm thankful you still have her.


Thank you Barbara, we are grateful too!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> How horrible for your sister and all of you. That is tragic. I'm so sorry.


Thank you Barbara. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love your vest, very attractive design, Tanya.


Thanx Barbara, Linda and everyone else who commented. I am really enjoying the
design process on this one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes Norma, you certainly can. Jackson is wearing a beanie I knitted for him. ???? Ros


Oh what a little beauty he still is and growing so much. So glad you have his joy in your life. Comfy looking beanie, too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> OMG--how awful. Cannot imagine having to lose someone like this. I know how close your family is. Not being harsh but maybe for him better he passed than have to live paralyzed. Sending you much peace and love getting thru this ordeal.
> 
> You had your own personal scare not long ago. How are you do with yourself? Hope well.


Thank you Tanya, you are not being harsh. If Fred had lived, he would have had a machine breathing for him for the rest of his life and because the spinal chord was involved, he would not be able to move anything at all, he would have tubes everywhere. As it was, he died within 2 minutes of the tube being taken out of his mouth and luckily very peacefully. Because my hubby and I said we would stay and hold his hands for his final moments, my sister, Fred's daughter and her hubby found the strength to stay as well. The last 8 days or so feel like a lifetime. ????
I think I'm ok Tanya, but I really have no idea. I haven't really had the time to think about myself so I hope I'm ok. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Oh what a little beauty he still is and growing so much. So glad you have his joy in your life. Comfy looking beanie, too.


Thanks Tanya, he is a darling little boy, but you all know how biased I am!!! ????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm not great at the moment. Last Sunday at 2am I received a phone call from my sister Tracey, I went to grab the phone and missed the call so it went to voicemail. I played the message back and rang my sister straight away. Her husband had a fall and she rang emergency services and they talked her through CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation. My hubby and I met her at the hospital and we were told that he had broken his neck in 2 places, C1 and C2. Fred was transferred to a hospital near us, so my sister has been staying with us. He was on life support and paralysed from the neck down and no brain activity. He also had a cardiac arrest. He never regained consciousness and his life support was turned off last Wednesday. Fred's funeral is on Friday. We are all doing whatever we can to get through this absolutely horrid time. ????????????


Ros -- I was just reading along so happy to see you had popped in and joined us. I've been missing the photos of Jackson and your lovely work and then this message showed up. I'm so saddened for your loss. Thank goodness you are there for your sister Tracey. I'm sure she needs your love and support. Youa nd your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- I was just reading along so happy to see you had popped in and joined us. I've been missing the photos of Jackson and your lovely work and then this message showed up. I'm so saddened for your loss. Thank goodness you are there for your sister Tracey. I'm sure she needs your love and support. Youa nd your family will be in my thoughts.


Thank you so much DeEtta. It's been tough going, we've been at the hospital every day for long hours and now we are helping Tracey organize the funeral service. 
I've really missed all of my wonderful friends here on LP. The love, hugs and support you all give me is very much appreciated!!! ????????????


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry folks I am by passing all other posts to send my deepest sympathy to Ros and echo Tanyas thoughts that to have been paralysed would probably have been just terrible for all concerned .Thinking of you all at this sad time, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Sorry folks I am by passing all other posts to send my deepest sympathy to Ros and echo Tanyas thoughts that to have been paralysed would probably have been just terrible for all concerned .Thinking of you all at this sad time, Ros.


Thank you so much Ann. There was no brain activity either, so absolutely no quality of life at all and we all know that Fred would not want to be kept alive on tubes. He would not be able to even breathe on his own or move a single finger. I'm absolutely devastated for Fred, my sister Tracey and all of us who loved him. I know little Jackson is going to miss him as we all will. Just a stupid ....... Accident that never should have happened. ????????????????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The seeds from Queen Anne's lace are used as an abortifacent. They are in the carrot family. If you pull out the root and smell it will be like carrots.


Thanks to everyone for the interesting comments on Queen Anne's lace! I'll have to walk around and see if I can safely get to some to check and see if there is any pink when the flowers first bloom. Trouble is, they are thick along the roadways, and I wouldn't want to get too close to cars going by at too fast. Also interesting they are part of the carrot family. Interesting..... Are the roots edible?

Edit in a p.s.- Ros- so very sorry about all you and your family are going through. If I could only give you a warm hug.....


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks to everyone for the interesting comments on Queen Anne's lace! I'll have to walk around and see if I can safely get to some to check and see if there is any pink when the flowers first bloom. Trouble is, they are thick along the roadways, and I wouldn't want to get too close to cars going by at too fast. Also interesting they are part of the carrot family. Interesting..... Are the roots edible?
> 
> Edit in a p.s.- Ros- so very sorry about all you and your family are going through. If I could only give you a warm hug.....


Thank you so much Joyce for the warm hug!!! ????????????


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Ross. My heartfelt sympathies to you, your sister and the family. What a tragic event. Hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

RosD said:


> I'm not great at the moment. Last Sunday at 2am I received a phone call from my sister Tracey, I went to grab the phone and missed the call so it went to voicemail. I played the message back and rang my sister straight away. Her husband had a fall and she rang emergency services and they talked her through CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation. My hubby and I met her at the hospital and we were told that he had broken his neck in 2 places, C1 and C2. Fred was transferred to a hospital near us, so my sister has been staying with us. He was on life support and paralysed from the neck down and no brain activity. He also had a cardiac arrest. He never regained consciousness and his life support was turned off last Wednesday. Fred's funeral is on Friday. We are all doing whatever we can to get through this absolutely horrid time. ????????????


So sorry to hear of all the ills that have happened. My sympathy to you, your sister & families. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, love how your vest it turning out. Welcome back, btw 

JanetLee, thanks for the amount of yarn for your afghan.

Ros, so glad to see you again.  Glad your sis has gotten the all clear. My SIL is done now with chemo and has some more weeks of radiation and then an operation. Hugs as she continues to heal. My SIL is far away from us. I send her photos and cards and boxes, trying to be of some support. 

So great, Ros , to see some pics of Jackson again. He is as handsome as ever.

So sorry for your loss, Ros. Prayers and hugs for you and your family. So tragic and unexpected.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks to everyone for the interesting comments on Queen Anne's lace! I'll have to walk around and see if I can safely get to some to check and see if there is any pink when the flowers first bloom. Trouble is, they are thick along the roadways, and I wouldn't want to get too close to cars going by at too fast. Also interesting they are part of the carrot family. Interesting..... Are the roots edible?.......
> 
> 
> > Joyce--you can look this up online but here to get you started is an interesting article that answers your questions--which are yes. Nature truly provides for all our health needs.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry folks I am by passing all other posts to send my deepest sympathy to Ros and echo Tanyas thoughts that to have been paralysed would probably have been just terrible for all concerned .Thinking of you all at this sad time, Ros.


It is often so hard to come to peace with someone transitioning from our material plane but when the quality of life, or conscious life itself I gone, the leaving is a blessing for everyone in the long term. When this happens so suddenly, it feels extremely tragic and painful as there is no time to prepare and the event is such a devastating shock.

But I hope you do go back and find the link I sent with you in mind specifically. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, you are not being harsh. If Fred had lived, he would have had a machine breathing for him for the rest of his life and because the spinal chord was involved, he would not be able to move anything at all, he would have tubes everywhere. As it was, he died within 2 minutes of the tube being taken out of his mouth and luckily very peacefully. Because my hubby and I said we would stay and hold his hands for his final moments, my sister, Fred's daughter and her hubby found the strength to stay as well. The last 8 days or so feel like a lifetime. ????
> I think I'm ok Tanya, but I really have no idea. I haven't really had the time to think about myself so I hope I'm ok. ????


Glad my comments are validating for you. I understand completely the totality of the experience and its intensity. But do remember to take a few moments and breathe for yourself. Your spirit needs support and renewal as you go thru grieving journey. We do not want to see you getting sick from all the emotional and mental upheaval.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--thanx for your comments. Will do more pics of the vest. Am anticipating more 'me' time this week as the job is coming to an end. Still some niggling details and subs to get in to complete their work which can eat me up with all the driving that I am trying to cut back on while I do all the paper work. But vest is going to finish and I am going to find a day to just chill and be in the garden. Yea!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Linda, it's lovely to be here. Here's a recent photo of the darling Jackson. ???? Ros


Just as gorgeous as ever. Such a lovely smile.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes Norma, you certainly can. Jackson is wearing a beanie I knitted for him. ???? Ros


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm not great at the moment. Last Sunday at 2am I received a phone call from my sister Tracey, I went to grab the phone and missed the call so it went to voicemail. I played the message back and rang my sister straight away. Her husband had a fall and she rang emergency services and they talked her through CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation. My hubby and I met her at the hospital and we were told that he had broken his neck in 2 places, C1 and C2. Fred was transferred to a hospital near us, so my sister has been staying with us. He was on life support and paralysed from the neck down and no brain activity. He also had a cardiac arrest. He never regained consciousness and his life support was turned off last Wednesday. Fred's funeral is on Friday. We are all doing whatever we can to get through this absolutely horrid time. ????????????


I'm so sorry for all of you, Ros. What a terrible thing to happen. I'll keep you in my thoughts. (HUGS)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Because I have nothing else to do, I read a bit more on Queen Anne's Lace and really like this little article which details additional uses for the plant:

https://plighttofreedom.com/queen-annes-lace/


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> can someone please tell me what page the link is in for the resizing information NancyLea send? Went back about 5 pp but cannot seem to see it. Of course my eyes just edit out all kinds of things most annoyingly.


wasn't a link it was a discussion on a half pi style shawl that went rogue and ended up being 1 1/2 full circles or so. we discussed possibility of steeking, how where etc. but the lead in was about a shawl that covered most of a van. my reference to resizing relates to changing body issues and the challenges of flat chest in clothes designed for bust supporting neckline.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Ann--this one is for you in particular, anyone else for giggles. Hope it opens
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f8/b3/51/f8b35197f7d987de12ddaaa54121f4da--note-cards-tangled.jpg


looks like a hug is being delivered to me.

someone signed on for a kal: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-484194-1.html#11123831


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ros know that we are all at your back, as you say at this horrid time.


what she said!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> looks like a hug is being delivered to me.


We all love and need hugs. Our yarn hugs us, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> wasn't a link it was a discussion on a half pi style shawl that went rogue and ended up being 1 1/2 full circles or so. we discussed possibility of steeking, how where etc. but the lead in was about a shawl that covered most of a van. my reference to resizing relates to changing body issues and the challenges of flat chest in clothes designed for bust supporting neckline.


thanx for the explanation. I just went thru the whole discussion again and found the link to the super size sweater for 2. I do recall that forum when it was first posted. Pretty funny! I did read thru the steeking talk very quickly but didn't get it all but now know where it is. My issue is knitting too small regardless of how often I check for gauge and sizing. Makes me visit the frog pond way too often.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> thanx for the explanation. I just went thru the whole discussion again and found the link to the super size sweater for 2. I do recall that forum when it was first posted. Pretty funny! I did read thru the steeking talk very quickly but didn't get it all but now know where it is. My issue is knitting too small regardless of how often I check for gauge and sizing. Makes me visit the frog pond way too often.


 are you mostly a one piece knitter or seam part together knitter? think like my little green example early on--insets in underarms. assume you've tried bigger needles, and it may need to be more than two sizes bigger. I can get 6 stitches an inch in 4 different sized needles on same yarn skein, depending on how i'm sitting, are my arms supported, legs up or down. differences between sitting on balance ball or in recliner.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> are you mostly a one piece knitter or seam part together knitter? think like my little green example early on--insets in underarms. assume you've tried bigger needles, and it may need to be more than two sizes bigger. I can get 6 stitches an inch in 4 different sized needles on same yarn skein, depending on how i'm sitting, are my arms supported, legs up or down. differences between sitting on balance ball or in recliner.


I knit both ways. Usually try to avoid long side seams but in this vest did it in pieces and used mattress seam which worked out very well. The vest is quite large actually and it would have been just too heavy, hot, and big to work it in one piece, especially in the high summer heat. Like you, fatigue, sitting position, body strain all impact knitting tension. One problem, I think, is that as I knit my tension changes as speed increases. Another problem seems to be the stitch pattern itself. On this project the lace seems to contract causing loss of inches. The mattress stitch itself caused the loss of at least 1". I did add a wide button band down the front and hope that blocking will let me stretch out the width a bit. The yarn and fabric is quite stretchy in itself so hopefully a good blocking will hold when the vest is worn. If you are serious, am quite impressed that you can sit on a balance ball, much less knit on one :sm24: Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ann--this one is for you in particular, anyone else for giggles. Hope it opens
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f8/b3/51/f8b35197f7d987de12ddaaa54121f4da--note-cards-tangled.jpg


A hug sounds good right about now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Linda, it's lovely to be here. Here's a recent photo of the darling Jackson. ???? Ros


What a precious blessing he is. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> A hug sounds good right about now.


Yep-- a big group hug for us all. so much health and other stresses that affect us all. love being able
to be supportive to everyone and receive in return. We are a good group.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm not great at the moment. Last Sunday at 2am I received a phone call from my sister Tracey, I went to grab the phone and missed the call so it went to voicemail. I played the message back and rang my sister straight away. Her husband had a fall and she rang emergency services and they talked her through CPR and mouth to mouth resuscitation. My hubby and I met her at the hospital and we were told that he had broken his neck in 2 places, C1 and C2. Fred was transferred to a hospital near us, so my sister has been staying with us. He was on life support and paralysed from the neck down and no brain activity. He also had a cardiac arrest. He never regained consciousness and his life support was turned off last Wednesday. Fred's funeral is on Friday. We are all doing whatever we can to get through this absolutely horrid time. ????????????


Oh my, so very sorry. {{hugs}}


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, you are most welcome.



eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love how your vest it turning out. Welcome back, btw
> 
> JanetLee, thanks for the amount of yarn for your afghan.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Because I have nothing else to do, I read a bit more on Queen Anne's Lace and really like this little article which details additional uses for the plant:
> 
> https://plighttofreedom.com/queen-annes-lace/


Thank you, what an interesting article.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, what an interesting article.


Yes, liked it a lot myself. When you think about it for a moment, calmly, it is very clear the human
race continued to grow when we didn't have corporate controlled medicine or mechanized, chemicalized agriculture. People, not only were not dying like flies as that horrid idiom goes, but were thriving. They ate real food, and used what was in nature to heal. Fortunately much of the ancient healing was recorded or passed down orally so we are enabled by this information such as in these articles on Queen Annes Lace. In our modern world today we add Public Health to the list which works
to keep us safe & sound with clean water, better housing and clean air if we are fortunate to live in cleaner environments.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> I knit both ways. Usually try to avoid long side seams but in this vest did it in pieces and used mattress seam which worked out very well. The vest is quite large actually and it would have been just too heavy, hot, and big to work it in one piece, especially in the high summer heat. Like you, fatigue, sitting position, body strain all impact knitting tension. One problem, I think, is that as I knit my tension changes as speed increases. Another problem seems to be the stitch pattern itself. On this project the lace seems to contract causing loss of inches. The mattress stitch itself caused the loss of at least 1". I did add a wide button band down the front and hope that blocking will let me stretch out the width a bit. The yarn and fabric is quite stretchy in itself so hopefully a good blocking will hold when the vest is worn. If you are serious, am quite impressed that you can sit on a balance ball, much less knit on one :sm24: Appreciate your thoughts.


lotus position


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Yep-- a big group hug for us all. so much health and other stresses that affect us all. love being able
> to be supportive to everyone and receive in return. We are a good group.


We are give yourself an extra tight squeeze from Denver/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> lotus position


On a balance ball! Wowie kazowie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> looks like a hug is being delivered to me.
> 
> someone signed on for a kal: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-484194-1.html#11123831


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tried this earlier and it went south so if it cuts away i'll finish later

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gentle-breeze-baby-blanket


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I love the beanie you made for Jackson.
I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> tried this earlier and it went south so if it cuts away i'll finish later
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gentle-breeze-baby-blanket


Yes, great blanket pattern. Also, the turquoise? neck piece. Excellent work.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> tried this earlier and it went south so if it cuts away i'll finish later
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gentle-breeze-baby-blanket


Very nice. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> tried this earlier and it went south so if it cuts away i'll finish later
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gentle-breeze-baby-blanket


Very nice!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ,sorry I didn't respond .Yes I did follow the link and laughed .I am not counting my chickens but nothing has been Hectored recently !The vest seems very attractive and must have taken quite a while to make .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> tried this earlier and it went south so if it cuts away i'll finish later
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gentle-breeze-baby-blanket


Very impressive, Nancylea.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> tried this earlier and it went south so if it cuts away i'll finish later
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gentle-breeze-baby-blanket


Wonderful work, Nancylea. Love the baby blanket. And that neck piece seems to be just the thing you need. 

I did some more work on my entrelac. Here are some pics.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Love your barn - had ones like it when I was a child. The new metal ones really leave me pretty cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful work, Nancylea. Love the baby blanket. And that neck piece seems to be just the thing you need.
> 
> I did some more work on my entrelac. Here are some pics.


The entrelac is looking good, Bev- aren't double rainbows special?!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Amiee'sMom. We were at a friend's house, but, yes, I love the older barns the best.

THanks, Julie, on the entrelac. I am having fun. And, yes, I love double rainbows. It was the strongest one colorwise that we have seen in some time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Amiee'sMom. We were at a friend's house, but, yes, I love the older barns the best.
> 
> THanks, Julie, on the entrelac. I am having fun. And, yes, I love double rainbows. It was the strongest one colorwise that we have seen in some time.


 :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you to Jan, Del, Bev, Linda, Nancy, JanetLee and runflyski for your comments about my BIL Fred. I hope I haven't left anyone out, if I did please accept my apologies. Thanks also to everyone about the comments for darling Jackson.???? Ros xxx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Today I thought I would share a very happy moment. This is a photo of my darling niece Carrie and her boyfriend Shaun. As you can see they are engaged now. I just love this photo!!! ???? Ros


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Today I thought I would share a very happy moment. This is a photo of my darling niece Carrie and her boyfriend Shaun. As you can see they are engaged now. I just love this photo!!! ???? Ros


How lovely and romantic.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful work, Nancylea. Love the baby blanket. And that neck piece seems to be just the thing you need.
> 
> I did some more work on my entrelac. Here are some pics.


remind us again, if I remember correctly someone on here started the entrelac pattern. I had only seen entrelac as color swatches---this, THIS THRILLS me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> remind us again, if I remember correctly someone on here started the entrelac pattern. I had only seen entrelac as color swatches---this, THIS THRILLS me.


Norma led us in this enterprise.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

RosD said:


> Today I thought I would share a very happy moment. This is a photo of my darling niece Carrie and her boyfriend Shaun. As you can see they are engaged now. I just love this photo!!! ???? Ros


someone had a wonderful EYE. beautifully framed emotions.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma led us in this enterprise.


here, in a session we can re-read?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> here, in a session we can re-read?


If you find Norma's avatar- it will show up in her topics.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you find Norma's avatar- it will show up in her topics.


does she post as norma? looking, looking,,,,,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> does she post as norma? looking, looking,,,,,


Normaedern


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Normaedern


our last hostess, patting head on brick wall gently


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

What a fabulous photo. So special. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> our last hostess, patting head on brick wall gently


LOL :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful work, Nancylea. Love the baby blanket. And that neck piece seems to be just the thing you need.
> 
> I did some more work on my entrelac. Here are some pics.


Beautiful pics, and WOW! great entrelac with all that lace. So pretty.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

RosD said:


> Today I thought I would share a very happy moment. This is a photo of my darling niece Carrie and her boyfriend Shaun. As you can see they are engaged now. I just love this photo!!! ???? Ros


Wonderful photo. Can easily see why it is one you love.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ,sorry I didn't respond .Yes I did follow the link and laughed .I am not counting my chickens but nothing has been Hectored recently !The vest seems very attractive and must have taken quite a while to make .


Glad Hector seems to be calming down. Makes him so much more easy to be around with your love for knitting. Thanx about the vest. It is taking a bit of time--about a month now. However, not working on it as avidly as is my usual habit. It is also taking longer due to designing on the needles so have redone several bits 2 and 3 times. Funnily, I am enjoying the process and trying to get down enough notes that the pattern can be written up. A woman I met at the garage couple of weeks back has asked for the pattern when it was finished. Will be a good exercise for me to try to do a formal write up of it.

Wanted to add that I am glad you liked to poster. It was pretty funny.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Today I thought I would share a very happy moment. This is a photo of my darling niece Carrie and her boyfriend Shaun. As you can see they are engaged now. I just love this photo!!! ???? Ros


Boo hoo--photo not opening up Have been having lots of difficulty with sites opening up and pics taking forever to do so, if at all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--your entrelac blanket is coming along very well. The color seems to show off the pattern quite well. Is this the pattern Norma was working on over a year ago? Thought this was one of the parties I missed this summer but it looks familiar.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful work, Nancylea. Love the baby blanket. And that neck piece seems to be just the thing you need.
> 
> I did some more work on my entrelac. Here are some pics.


Lovely entrelac, Bev. Your photos are so atmospheric - beautiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Today I thought I would share a very happy moment. This is a photo of my darling niece Carrie and her boyfriend Shaun. As you can see they are engaged now. I just love this photo!!! ???? Ros


Beautiful photo of a lovely moment. Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful work, Nancylea. Love the baby blanket. And that neck piece seems to be just the thing you need.
> 
> I did some more work on my entrelac. Here are some pics.


Wonderful, wonderful work. I love it???? Your photos are lovely too. I have a slight preference for the one of the barn :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Today I thought I would share a very happy moment. This is a photo of my darling niece Carrie and her boyfriend Shaun. As you can see they are engaged now. I just love this photo!!! ???? Ros


That is so sweet!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

last summer one of my knitting students brought me CUSTOM KNITS by wendy [email protected] 2007.
ingenue start p 39 top down , fold over boat neck with sleeve darts.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

lion neck cardigan starts p 43, this one turned me on to changing k1p1 ribbing to end k3p3 ribbing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> lion neck cardigan starts p 43, this one turned me on to changing k1p1 ribbing to end k3p3 ribbing.


Those are both fabulous. :sm24:


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you find Norma's avatar- it will show up in her topics.


I think this is the one. I have it bookmarked. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349850-1.html


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful work, Nancylea. Love the baby blanket. And that neck piece seems to be just the thing you need.
> 
> I did some more work on my entrelac. Here are some pics.


Your entrelac is so pretty. I like the lacy blocks. I haven't tried entrelac yet but this encourages me to try.

Great pics of the barn. We are in our rainy season and have been treated to lots of double rainbows over the mountains. We take our glass of wine, sit out and enjoy the "show".

I'm not sure if I mentioned it but my friend and I are participating in renting a table to sell homemade spa goods with an organization we belong to. The table rent is only $10 and the proceeds go to our Benevolence group to help people in need. We have made lavender scented lotion bars which are grass on feet, elbows and knees, lime and coconut foot scrub bars (they smell like a mojito), lavender scented decorative soaps, sunscreen, and poo-pourri. We bought everything organic that we could. I also made some cute paper shoes to make gift packages for the foot items and then saw the cutest skull Day of the Dead crocheted earrings and made 10 pair. Day of the Dead, known as Dios de los Muertos here, is a big thing and I hope they sell. I know they are not everyone's cup of tea. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Ann. There was no brain activity either, so absolutely no quality of life at all and we all know that Fred would not want to be kept alive on tubes. He would not be able to even breathe on his own or move a single finger. I'm absolutely devastated for Fred, my sister Tracey and all of us who loved him. I know little Jackson is going to miss him as we all will. Just a stupid ....... Accident that never should have happened. ????????????????


My condolences to your family. But as you said, better than existing tied to tubes, that would be even worse.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Your entrelac is so pretty. I like the lacy blocks. I haven't tried entrelac yet but this encourages me to try.
> 
> Great pics of the barn. We are in our rainy season and have been treated to lots of double rainbows over the mountains. We take our glass of wine, sit out and enjoy the "show".
> 
> I'm not sure if I mentioned it but my friend and I are participating in renting a table to sell homemade spa goods with an organization we belong to. The table rent is only $10 and the proceeds go to our Benevolence group to help people in need. We have made lavender scented lotion bars which are grass on feet, elbows and knees, lime and coconut foot scrub bars (they smell like a mojito), lavender scented decorative soaps, sunscreen, and poo-pourri. We bought everything organic that we could. I also made some cute paper shoes to make gift packages for the foot items and then saw the cutest skull Day of the Dead crocheted earrings and made 10 pair. Day of the Dead, known as Dios de los Muertos here, is a big thing and I hope they sell. I know they are not everyone's cup of tea. Here are a few pics.


What cute little shoes. I think all your items should sell well.
Could you tell me where you found the recipe for the foot scrub, please. I usually make small gifts for friends at Christmas & that sounds like a great idea. I've done solid lotion bars the last few years & that would be a nice change.

I tried to read a few pages but have resigned myself I won't be catching up on all 21 pages???? Just too busy lately with company, babysitting GKs, garden, .... summer is flying by.????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Today I thought I would share a very happy moment. This is a photo of my darling niece Carrie and her boyfriend Shaun. As you can see they are engaged now. I just love this photo!!! ???? Ros


How sweet, that is a beautiful photo.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> last summer one of my knitting students brought me CUSTOM KNITS by wendy [email protected] 2007.
> ingenue start p 39 top down , fold over boat neck with sleeve darts.


That is very pretty, and I LOVE the color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> I think this is the one. I have it bookmarked. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349850-1.html


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Your entrelac is so pretty. I like the lacy blocks. I haven't tried entrelac yet but this encourages me to try.
> 
> Great pics of the barn. We are in our rainy season and have been treated to lots of double rainbows over the mountains. We take our glass of wine, sit out and enjoy the "show".
> 
> I'm not sure if I mentioned it but my friend and I are participating in renting a table to sell homemade spa goods with an organization we belong to. The table rent is only $10 and the proceeds go to our Benevolence group to help people in need. We have made lavender scented lotion bars which are grass on feet, elbows and knees, lime and coconut foot scrub bars (they smell like a mojito), lavender scented decorative soaps, sunscreen, and poo-pourri. We bought everything organic that we could. I also made some cute paper shoes to make gift packages for the foot items and then saw the cutest skull Day of the Dead crocheted earrings and made 10 pair. Day of the Dead, known as Dios de los Muertos here, is a big thing and I hope they sell. I know they are not everyone's cup of tea. Here are a few pics.


You have been busy, Barbara!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ufoquilter said:


> I think this is the one. I have it bookmarked. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349850-1.html


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, all those spa things sound scrummy. I would buy them as I know lots of people who would love them. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What cute little shoes. I think all your items should sell well.
> Could you tell me where you found the recipe for the foot scrub, please. I usually make small gifts for friends at Christmas & that sounds like a great idea. I've done solid lotion bars the last few years & that would be a nice change.
> 
> I tried to read a few pages but have resigned myself I won't be catching up on all 21 pages???? Just too busy lately with company, babysitting GKs, garden, .... summer is flying by.????


Thanks, Bonnie. I found the foot scrub recipe in Pinterest. But here is the modified recipe I used. I also made them in foil mini cupcake papers in my mini cupcake tray. Here is the recipe for 16 bars.

1 cup coarse sugar (use regular for less exfoliating)
1/2 cup coconut oil
1/2 cup glycerin soap base
1 tsp coconut extract
10 drops lime essential oil
Zest of one large lime

Melt soap base and coconut oil in a double boiler.
Stir in remaining ingredients.
Quickly pour into molds and let cure for 4-5 hours.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have been busy, Barbara!


I have been busy, but it is fun busy!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, all those spa things sound scrummy. I would buy them as I know lots of people who would love them. :sm24:


I hope everyone else does, too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks so much, Delland Linda for comments on the entrelac. Norma was teaching a bit about lacing up your entrelac. If I remember right, she was designing a triangluar shawl with lacy entrelac. Once you get the rhythm of the entrelac, adding in the lace is not too difficult. 

Tanya, Norma did not teach a pattern. She introduced the idea of lace with entrelac and set us off on our own making cowls with whatever lace we wanted to do.

Thanks, Linda and Dell for lovely comments on the photos. It was a gorgeous evening. I have multiple pics of the rainbows, sun on clouds, sunset. We were outside running around dodging raindrops, taking pics and ooooing and ahing for about an hour.

THanks so much, Norma. Glad you like the entrelac. I forgot to mention the yarn is one of my skeins of mink. It will feel like heaven on. Thanks for getting me started. 

Wonderful cardigans, Nancylea. Love the blue one. Great color.

Thanks so much, Barbara. Love the items you made for your sale table. Hope that you sell alot. 

Good to see you, Bonnie. I can not believe how fast summer is flying by.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I found the foot scrub recipe in Pinterest. But here is the modified recipe I used. I also made them in foil mini cupcake papers in my mini cupcake tray. Here is the recipe for 16 bars.
> 
> 1 cup coarse sugar (use regular for less exfoliating)
> 1/2 cup coconut oil
> ...


Thanks so much, that sounds easy enough.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

ufoquilter said:


> I think this is the one. I have it bookmarked. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349850-1.html


bookmarked and reading thanks


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Your entrelac is so pretty. I like the lacy blocks. I haven't tried entrelac yet but this encourages me to try.
> 
> Great pics of the barn. We are in our rainy season and have been treated to lots of double rainbows over the mountains. We take our glass of wine, sit out and enjoy the "show".
> 
> I'm not sure if I mentioned it but my friend and I are participating in renting a table to sell homemade spa goods with an organization we belong to. The table rent is only $10 and the proceeds go to our Benevolence group to help people in need. We have made lavender scented lotion bars which are grass on feet, elbows and knees, lime and coconut foot scrub bars (they smell like a mojito), lavender scented decorative soaps, sunscreen, and poo-pourri. We bought everything organic that we could. I also made some cute paper shoes to make gift packages for the foot items and then saw the cutest skull Day of the Dead crocheted earrings and made 10 pair. Day of the Dead, known as Dios de los Muertos here, is a big thing and I hope they sell. I know they are not everyone's cup of tea. Here are a few pics.


saw them in new pictures (where my comp opens) and meant to go back and find out more. first thought was would want to wear them but they are cute.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--thanx for the clarification. I do recall when Norma was working on an entrelac shawl design with lace. it was a long time in coming but the wait was worth it. You are using mink yarn? Yuuuuummy! Is that the lace wt mink that the Cashmere coop sells? or the yarn from China that some of us have tried?

Barbara--what a bunch of summer projects you have been involved in. Hope the craft table pans out.

Just finished my vest during a mental health break today. Now for weaving in the ends and blocking it. Need to clear off my table to do that: it is a pretty big item. Am excited to see it blocked. Next trip to the county seat will hit Jo-Ann's and look for a couple of special buttons. Am prepared to spend a bunch on them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> Today I thought I would share a very happy moment. This is a photo of my darling niece Carrie and her boyfriend Shaun. As you can see they are engaged now. I just love this photo!!! ???? Ros


What a beautiful memory!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> our last hostess, patting head on brick wall gently


Know the feeling!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful pics, and WOW! great entrelac with all that lace. So pretty.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--thanx for the clarification. I do recall when Norma was working on an entrelac shawl design with lace. it was a long time in coming but the wait was worth it. You are using mink yarn? Yuuuuummy! Is that the lace wt mink that the Cashmere coop sells? or the yarn from China that some of us have tried?
> 
> Barbara--what a bunch of summer projects you have been involved in. Hope the craft table pans out.
> 
> Just finished my vest during a mental health break today. Now for weaving in the ends and blocking it. Need to clear off my table to do that: it is a pretty big item. Am excited to see it blocked. Next trip to the county seat will hit Jo-Ann's and look for a couple of special buttons. Am prepared to spend a bunch on them.


Me, too, on the craft table. But I like all the products, so.......


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> last summer one of my knitting students brought me CUSTOM KNITS by wendy [email protected] 2007.
> ingenue start p 39 top down , fold over boat neck with sleeve darts.


What a lovely color!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> lion neck cardigan starts p 43, this one turned me on to changing k1p1 ribbing to end k3p3 ribbing.


I am not a fan of 1x1 ribbing either. Lovely cardigan.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

okay, while computer seems to like me another batch of what I made and what they brought me in knowledge:

wanted a bolero, short waisted body.... overall boxy but useful. 

and then there's my cherry red bomber.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> okay, while computer seems to like me another batch of what I made and what they brought me in knowledge:
> 
> wanted a bolero, short waisted body.... overall boxy but useful.
> 
> and then there's my cherry red bomber.


All 4 sweaters/bolero really great. The colors are so pretty. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Your entrelac is so pretty. I like the lacy blocks. I haven't tried entrelac yet but this encourages me to try.
> 
> Great pics of the barn. We are in our rainy season and have been treated to lots of double rainbows over the mountains. We take our glass of wine, sit out and enjoy the "show".
> 
> I'm not sure if I mentioned it but my friend and I are participating in renting a table to sell homemade spa goods with an organization we belong to. The table rent is only $10 and the proceeds go to our Benevolence group to help people in need. We have made lavender scented lotion bars which are grass on feet, elbows and knees, lime and coconut foot scrub bars (they smell like a mojito), lavender scented decorative soaps, sunscreen, and poo-pourri. We bought everything organic that we could. I also made some cute paper shoes to make gift packages for the foot items and then saw the cutest skull Day of the Dead crocheted earrings and made 10 pair. Day of the Dead, known as Dios de los Muertos here, is a big thing and I hope they sell. I know they are not everyone's cup of tea. Here are a few pics.


Wow, those should all sell well!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> All 4 sweaters/bolero really great. The colors are so pretty. :sm24:


only two in this batch


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> only two in this batch


Oh, I was including the blue and the white ones in that remark, too. They are all pretty! :sm01:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, I was including the blue and the white ones in that remark, too. They are all pretty! :sm01:


thank you, I worry about the color changes from photo to photo can make it look like matching sets for twins.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> okay, while computer seems to like me another batch of what I made and what they brought me in knowledge:
> 
> wanted a bolero, short waisted body.... overall boxy but useful.
> 
> and then there's my cherry red bomber.


They are scrummy but the cherry red one is to die for :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

NancyLea--such wonderful knitting. Like the idea of changing the ribbing--nice way to create shaping. The red top is really special.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I love the red top! And the Lacey entrelac!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

More good pics and lovely entrelac Bev .
Some lovely work ,Nancy.
Tanya,finding buttons is quite difficult if you have something already in mind .Hope you see what you think is appropriate .
Ros,who was spying to get that pic ? A wedding ,to look forward to ,is good after recent events .
Barbara,busy fingers .Wish you loads of luck in selling all your wonderful makes .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have managed to switch methods on my heel turning... instead of knitting the closings on the right-side and purling on inside... Knitting the ends as I get to them.

So far the sides look identical... we'll see if the effort translates to the adult sock.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> More good pics and lovely entrelac Bev .
> Some lovely work ,Nancy.
> Tanya,finding buttons is quite difficult if you have something already in mind .Hope you see what you think is appropriate .
> Ros,who was spying to get that pic ? A wedding ,to look forward to ,is good after recent events .
> Barbara,busy fingers .Wish you loads of luck in selling all your wonderful makes .


 I am thinking of a button in a natural material like some kind of shell or maybe and exotic wood. Jo-Ann's is a big box craft store and has the best collection of buttons sold locally. Of course I can go online to places like Lima beads or some custom button maker. Now that search can be a real crazy making venture.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> More good pics and lovely entrelac Bev .
> Some lovely work ,Nancy.
> Tanya,finding buttons is quite difficult if you have something already in mind .Hope you see what you think is appropriate .
> Ros,who was spying to get that pic ? A wedding ,to look forward to ,is good after recent events .
> Barbara,busy fingers .Wish you loads of luck in selling all your wonderful makes .


I love everyones work, and the Entrelac is beautiful Bev. I'm also enjoying seeing all of the photos. 
Thanks to everyone who commented on Carrie and Shaun's photo. Nobody was spying on them Ann, Shaun organised a beautiful romantic evening for them and also arranged for a photographer to be there. I'm so glad he did, I just love that photo!!! ????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, it is the mink yarn from the cashmere co-op.

THanks, JanetLee. 

Nancylea, Love your boleros. The Bomber is wonderful. 

Thanks, Vickie. 

And thank you also, Ann.

Thanks, Ros, for you comment on the entrelac. I am working on it a bit at a time-every evening.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, it is the mink yarn from the cashmere co-op.
> 
> THanks, JanetLee.
> 
> ...


I think that was the mink yarn used for a lace scarf we made collectively. It truly is a very soft yummy yarn. Before I become broke again, should probably check to see if they have any more of it. If I did a small project with it, working it double strand would be nice to do. The lace wt is sooo fine.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> okay, while computer seems to like me another batch of what I made and what they brought me in knowledge:
> 
> wanted a bolero, short waisted body.... overall boxy but useful.
> 
> and then there's my cherry red bomber.


I'm drooling over the cherry red bomber. Beautiful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And for all who suffer pain, think you might be interested in my latest health experiment. I bought some CBD Hemp oil and took a couple of doses. My shoulder was wrenched badly early this past Spring and nothing done has worked curatively. After the first dose the shoulder was infinitely less painful and the range of motion w/o pain is infinitely improved. I bought mine from Bluebird Botannicals which was recommended to me by someone who works holistically with animals as well as people so I trusted her recommendation.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And for all who suffer pain, think you might be interested in my latest health experiment. I bought some CBD Hemp oil and took a couple of doses. My shoulder was wrenched badly early this past Spring and nothing done has worked curatively. After the first dose the shoulder was infinitely less painful and the range of motion w/o pain is infinitely improved. I bought mine from Bluebird Botannicals which was recommended to me by someone who works holistically with animals as well as people so I trusted her recommendation.


What dosage did you get, Tanya? I purchased some in AZ when I was there and can't seem to tell anything from it. I applied for a medical card here and should hear around the beginning of August. I want to use it to help sleeping, which is still disrupted. My friend who has a lot of pain issues has been using it for a year on the recommendation of her back doctor. She has been able to quit two drug prescriptions in that time. I have been watching a webinar on it called The Sacred Plant which is excellent.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What dosage did you get, Tanya? I purchased some in AZ when I was there and can't seem to tell anything from it. I applied for a medical card here and should hear around the beginning of August. I want to use it to help sleeping, which is still disrupted. My friend who has a lot of pain issues has been using it for a year on the recommendation of her back doctor. She has been able to quit two drug prescriptions in that time. I have been watching a webinar on it called The Sacred Plant which is excellent.


As a trial, I bought a little 1 oz bottle of the oil which recommends 15 drops/per dose. And then you can up the dosage as needed. So needs some experimenting to individualize the use of it. I was a bit nervous about the purchase as there is so much garbage sold on the market but trusted the woman who recommended this particular company. My knees are also doing better but I think the Laser have been primarily the benefit and I have not been on my feet that much lately due to all the paper work I am embroiled in. But was doing so much better on the job site this past Monday. What I also bought recently is some Black Seed Oil (cumin oil) which was recommended on Green Medicine. Rubbed some in once or twice fut forgot about it as work was so consuming.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


I am glad it is finished now :sm24: It is so beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad it is finished now :sm24: It is so beautiful.


Thank you so much Norma. I tried so hard to finish it with all that was going on. It took longer than I expected, but it's done and packed up ready to go. I didn't block it. ????


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

It looks beautiful as is didn't need blocking


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad it is finished now :sm24: It is so beautiful.


Me too, Ros- it is sort of one of Murphy's Laws that baby would be early!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

RosD said:


> My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


That is a gorgeous pattern and your knitting makes it perfect.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


Beautiful work, as per usual. Love the lace border. Is that the bear claw stitch? I have only done a sample to try it out but never used it in a project. It will be so well enjoyed. What yarn did you use?


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow it's gorgeous. Lovely colour. xx


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


That is really pretty.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think that was the mink yarn used for a lace scarf we made collectively. It truly is a very soft yummy yarn. Before I become broke again, should probably check to see if they have any more of it. If I did a small project with it, working it double strand would be nice to do. The lace wt is sooo fine.


 :sm24: :sm24:

Oh, Ros, that is so gorgeous. I must say, I have missed your lovely knitting. Nice to have you back again.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

RosD said:


> My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


Beautiful work; glorious shawl, wonderful texture--agree that it doesn't need blocking!


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Gorgeous love the colour xx


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

RosD said:


> My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


wowser, what a keepsake piece, hope the baby loves it to death.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


Ros -- this is a lovely piece. How did you handle the miter on the corner of the lace edge? Very nice indeed..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> okay, while computer seems to like me another batch of what I made and what they brought me in knowledge:
> 
> wanted a bolero, short waisted body.... overall boxy but useful.
> 
> and then there's my cherry red bomber.


These look great :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


Beautiful color and design! :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> okay, while computer seems to like me another batch of what I made and what they brought me in knowledge:
> 
> wanted a bolero, short waisted body.... overall boxy but useful.
> 
> and then there's my cherry red bomber.


I love them. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros, for you comment on the entrelac. I am working on it a bit at a time-every evening.


I can't wait to see it finished Bev. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

DesignHapp said:


> It looks beautiful as is didn't need blocking


Thank you DesignHapp. I rarely block anything.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dannyjack said:


> Beautiful pattern!


Thank you dannyjack, it's one of my favorite patterns. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me too, Ros- it is sort of one of Murphy's Laws that baby would be early!


Thanks Julie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naughty Knitter said:


> That is a gorgeous pattern and your knitting makes it perfect.


Thank you Naughty Knitter. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful work, as per usual. Love the lace border. Is that the bear claw stitch? I have only done a sample to try it out but never used it in a project. It will be so well enjoyed. What yarn did you use?


Thank you Tanya. I think it is bear claw. I didn't have any aqua DK, so I used Patons Big Baby 4ply and used 2 strands together. The border of the shawl reminds me of seashells. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sue4235 said:


> Wow it's gorgeous. Lovely colour. xx


Thank you Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> That is really pretty.


Thank you Barbara. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Oh, Ros, that is so gorgeous. I must say, I have missed your lovely knitting. Nice to have you back again.


Thank you so much Bev, it's lovely to be back. I've missed all of you!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful work; glorious shawl, wonderful texture--agree that it doesn't need blocking!


Thank you Del, I'm a bit naughty, I hardly ever block anything.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> wowser, what a keepsake piece, hope the baby loves it to death.


Thank you Nancy, I hope the baby loves it. My darling GS Jackson still loves his nearly 4 years later. We have so many photos of Jackson with his shawls and blankets, he carts them everywhere. He just doesn't like machine made blankets. When he was staying with us he found my GD's dolls shawl and carried it around with him wherever he went and slept with it too. Here's a few photos. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- this is a lovely piece. How did you handle the miter on the corner of the lace edge? Very nice indeed..


Thank you DeEtta, easy I just follow the pattern. It's another one I know off by heart now, I've knitted it so
many times. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful color and design! :sm24:


Thank you JanetLee. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Nancy, I hope the baby loves it. My darling GS Jackson still loves his nearly 4 years later. We have so many photos of Jackson with his shawls and blankets, he carts them everywhere. He just doesn't like machine made blankets. When he was staying with us he found my GD's dolls shawl and carried it around with him wherever he went and slept with it too. Here's a few photos. ????


Lovely to see Jackson again- and the blankets.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros. It is one of my WIP that I would like to see finished. I am working on them one by one.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see Jackson again- and the blankets.


Thank you Julie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros. It is one of my WIP that I would like to see finished. I am working on them one by one.


You're welcome Bev, I also have a few WIPs I really should finish, but I get too excited about other knits. I really should decide if I want to finish or frog them. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Nancy, I hope the baby loves it. My darling GS Jackson still loves his nearly 4 years later. We have so many photos of Jackson with his shawls and blankets, he carts them everywhere. He just doesn't like machine made blankets. When he was staying with us he found my GD's dolls shawl and carried it around with him wherever he went and slept with it too. Here's a few photos. ????


Love those pictures send the beautiful blankets. My grandson was like that, too. He had a favorite one that somehow he named Corners. I can't tell you how many times I repaired it.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

RosD said:


> Thank you Nancy, I hope the baby loves it. My darling GS Jackson still loves his nearly 4 years later. We have so many photos of Jackson with his shawls and blankets, he carts them everywhere. He just doesn't like machine made blankets. When he was staying with us he found my GD's dolls shawl and carried it around with him wherever he went and slept with it too. Here's a few photos. ????


He's such a beautiful boy; and isn't it grand that he loves your knitting so!!! (Yup, I think boys can be beautiful.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> He's such a beautiful boy; and isn't it grand that he loves your knitting so!!! (Yup, I think boys can be beautiful.)


So do I!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Nancy, I hope the baby loves it. My darling GS Jackson still loves his nearly 4 years later. We have so many photos of Jackson with his shawls and blankets, he carts them everywhere. He just doesn't like machine made blankets. When he was staying with us he found my GD's dolls shawl and carried it around with him wherever he went and slept with it too. Here's a few photos. ????


Ahhhh! Pictures of Jackson first thing in the morning. Sweet :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


Lucky baby. Your shawl is beautiful, Ros.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Nancy, I hope the baby loves it. My darling GS Jackson still loves his nearly 4 years later. We have so many photos of Jackson with his shawls and blankets, he carts them everywhere. He just doesn't like machine made blankets. When he was staying with us he found my GD's dolls shawl and carried it around with him wherever he went and slept with it too. Here's a few photos. ????


It is lovely to have your work appreciated.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Love those pictures send the beautiful blankets. My grandson was like that, too. He had a favorite one that somehow he named Corners. I can't tell you how many times I repaired it.


 :sm24: :sm02: We have one like that too. He loves hand knitted sweaters too; when he puts one on he pats it and bounces up and down a little with a smug smile on his face. He can often be found with one of his mum's lace shawls draped over him too so he is "nice and cosy".


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> He's such a beautiful boy; and isn't it grand that he loves your knitting so!!! (Yup, I think boys can be beautiful.)


Of course boys can be beautiful. :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Nancy, I hope the baby loves it. My darling GS Jackson still loves his nearly 4 years later. We have so many photos of Jackson with his shawls and blankets, he carts them everywhere. He just doesn't like machine made blankets. When he was staying with us he found my GD's dolls shawl and carried it around with him wherever he went and slept with it too. Here's a few photos. ????


Interesting you should say this. My little grandson, now 5 years old, is much the same. He likes the handmade afghans more than the quilts I've made him! Even though he thinks he is all grown up, I still have one of the little baby afghans in the back seat of my car, next to his booster seat. He still pulls it over himself when the air around the back seat is a little cold, and when he's stressed out about something (like getting shots at the doctor's office). On long car rides, he snuggles up with it to take a little snooze. Sigh...he's such a sweetie! Hope I can still say that when he's 16 years old!!!!

I never thought to take pictures when he cuddles with one of his afghans. Maybe it's not too late.... Your story made me smile, many thanks!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

RosD, Your blanket is truly a treasure. Love the pictures.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Bev, I also have a few WIPs I really should finish, but I get too excited about other knits. I really should decide if I want to finish or frog them. ????


I know where that place is.  The entrelac was definitely on the Want to Finish list.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. I think it is bear claw. I didn't have any aqua DK, so I used Patons Big Baby 4ply and used 2 strands together. The border of the shawl reminds me of seashells. ????


I always enjoy seeing your knitting. It is awesome that your work doesn't require blocking. The edge does look like seashells and is quite a stunner.


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi RosD

I am very interested in finding the pattern - just for its treatment of the corners! They are wonderful (and your work too.)
This makes three times this month we have talked about the bear claw stitch.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-479225-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-484261-2.html#11127556

As I mentioned before, I have a pinterest board with a collection of patterns using this stitch, I enjoy it so much. I must find booklet 201 to add to my collection.
https://www.pinterest.com/suzyattwood/sea-shells-scallops-and-parasol-knit-stitches/

Thanks so much for posting. Lovely work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

posting error--ignore


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

knitknotes said:


> Hi RosD
> 
> I am very interested in finding the pattern - just for its treatment of the corners! They are wonderful (and your work too.)
> This makes three times this month we have talked about the bear claw stitch.
> ...


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

I take bad pictures but am going to try again today. Hope to get my website up and running by Sept. 1 if you want to take a look at what I have so far it's www.KsKraftKreations.homestead.com


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DesignHapp said:


> I take bad pictures but am going to try again today. Hope to get my website up and running by Sept. 1 if you want to take a look at what I have so far it's www.KsKraftKreations.homestead.com


Brought tears to my eyes seeing the photo of the little boy victimized at Sandy Hook. That was such a tragedy. Hope your memorializing him helps with the healing which never seems to end.

Good luck with the web site. I give you credit for getting it together, something I have yet to be able to do for myself. Are you doing it yourself or having someone work with you on it?


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

I have help with the pictures and another friend is helping with the site, I'm still learning how to set it up, but I will get there.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful knitting Ros .A lovely gesture getting a photographer lined up.Thank you for all the photos .Hope your health is better .
Thank you for sharing the link Design Hap .Such a tragic thing to happen .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DesignHapp said:


> I have help with the pictures and another friend is helping with the site, I'm still learning how to set it up, but I will get there.


Very nice. Am sure you will share with us when it is completed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice website, DesignHapp.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

DesignHapp said:


> I have help with the pictures and another friend is helping with the site, I'm still learning how to set it up, but I will get there.


You have a great start on your website. Such a tragedy for your friend, it is nice that you are honoring her son.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm24: :sm02: We have one like that too. He loves hand knitted sweaters too; when he puts one on he pats it and bounces up and down a little with a smug smile on his face. He can often be found with one of his mum's lace shawls draped over him too so he is "nice and cosy".


That sounds so sweet!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> My sister Tracey asked me to knit an aqua baby shawl for her friend.The baby was due in August, but arrived early, just because I hadn't finished the shawl..it's finished now.????


Such a work of art, Ros, sure to become a family heirloom & great photos if your cute GS


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is my vest generally complete--still no buttons or blocking which will get done later this week I hope.

That curl on the bottom is despite the garter stitch. Another KP forum just sent this link for a non-curl tactic and I may just try it

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-i-cured-garter-stitch-border-flip.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And here is the house that has just been finished (truth telling--still have a couple of little punch list items)

Now you can see why I have been MIA so much of the year.

If people would like, will send some interior pics, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is looking good, Tanya. Such a pretty design and colour :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, Tanya. That is huge. I would love to see inside. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice vest, Tanya. Would like to see some interior pics of the house, also.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Beautiful vest and very nice house!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And here is the house that has just been finished (truth telling--still have a couple of little punch list items)
> 
> Now you can see why I have been MIA so much of the year.
> 
> If people would like, will send some interior pics, too.


The house looks great, Tanya - and so does your jacket. Would love to see some interior shots. I hope the owners have now stopped shouting at you and are thanking you instead.


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

I love your new house


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The house looks great, Tanya - and so does your jacket. Would love to see some interior shots. I hope the owners have now stopped shouting at you and are thanking you instead.


Norma/Del/Vicki/Linda--thanx for compliments. Will send more pics of the interior. Owners have moved in with their second hand furniture so the interior will be hard to get nice pics but will try.

My customers have not changed one iota. Even yesterday the woman was attacking me by email all day, accusing me of spending her money unnecessarily.
I am walking out the door and they decide to add railings on a back deck that I had suggested leaving off and waiting for the inspection to see if railings were necessary. She in her desire to get everything done decided to do the railings and then was told they did not have to be done. So it is my fault. This is so stupid that I can only fear she is revving up for not paying me what she owes me. I wrote back finally that the job is just about over and it would behoove everyone to keep a positive attitude so we can finish and all feel good. I also reminded her how much she loves the house telling me and everyone else. Her husband says it is the most gorgeous house he ever saw. So hoping this blows over and within a few days I will have all the paper work done and the extras figured out. That is what she doesn't want to pay despite the fact that in every conversation she changes something and doesn't think changes cost more. Grr. Need to stop my pity patter and get ready for a pig roast--me who cannot stand the sight of it. But it is family and nice to be with people. Will get it together now and make a salad to bring.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DesignHapp said:


> I love your new house


FYI, this is not my house but one that I built for a family as their second home.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

OK everyone.

About the round shawl, the one that was supposed to finish to a half circle, that ended up being a circle and a half. (I posted a photo of it folded in half along with a PDF scan of the pattern on page 5 of this thread.) I really appreciate all the wonderful advice and ideas that have been shared. No matter what I have thought about cutting it, I still wouldn't end up with a shawl long enough to cover my arms. The shawl ended up being too wide and too short. Plus, still a little squeamish about cutting into this, and not sure what I'd do with the unused portion. On page 18, there was a mention of the pi shawl. I scanned through all the pages and couldn't find the post who explained in simple terms that in a pi shawl, when the rows double, you double the stitches. Who ever you are- THANKS! I have 2 books published by Elizabeth Zimmerman and do have her instructions for a pi shawl in a couple of different versions. I was surprised to see that she has a pattern (well sort of, if you are familiar with her works, you know it's more of an explanation of how it works than simply what to do) for a shawl that looks almost exactly like the one I had tried to make! Went back and really studied the pattern I had used from the 1986 issue of Family Circle. Oh dear, I really messed up on the increases! Big time..... So. I'm now frogging the whole thing. Couldn't find any repeating pattern for the increases in the Family Circle one, so don't know if I could make one any longer or not. But, I do understand the idea of the pi shawl. With the explanation of the pi shawl, I can continue on until it's the length I want. The only thing I'll have to be careful about is keeping track of the stitches so the half circle shape is maintained. I think I can do that.....

Frogging is a challenge. Used several different weights and types of yarns. The fuzzy ones don't want to let go. Going to have to replace the Shetland lace yarn, it had simply come apart here and there. I think the weight of the shawl was just too much for that extra thin yarn. Still searching the stash for a good substitution.

Thanks everyone! I'm determined to have a usable shawl from this bunch of yarn. The project was intended to be a stash buster, we'll see what happens the second time around!

Now, a question for NancyLea- On page 4 of this thread, you posted photos of circular vests you were working on. How do you decide where to place armholes? I love this type of garment. Made one and it turned out well, but the open part in front below the bust seems to make my tummy look even bigger. Oh dear! Maybe if I made one that didn't ruffle at the outer edges?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

As you probably already know there is no pleasing some people and many want everything without having to pay...
We went to a friend's a few years ago for a pig roast. The pig had been raised by our friend's daughter.
I eat meat and I do know where my meat comes from.
Long story short we ended up helping our friends stuff, prepare, teach them how to sew the pig closed, load it into the basket and hoist it onto the spit. And then the next day helped to pull the pork.
To our friend's credit they honoured the pig by placing the head on the table.
I honestly did have a hard time eating this meat...
But it was very good :sm20: 
Vickie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And here is the house that has just been finished (truth telling--still have a couple of little punch list items)
> 
> Now you can see why I have been MIA so much of the year.
> 
> If people would like, will send some interior pics, too.


Great job on the house and very nice vest/jacket. Would love to see inside pics of the inside.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Tanya -- as soon as possible take a DEEP BREATH. What a lot to have accomplished in such a short time. Congratulations and a gorgeous vest too. Wow.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Great looking vest. Blocking always flattens out the curl at the bottom. 

The house design looks very interesting......two stories in front and three in the back. Would love to see the interior. Hope you are spared any more aggravation.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Norma/Del/Vicki/Linda--thanx for compliments. Will send more pics of the interior. Owners have moved in with their second hand furniture so the interior will be hard to get nice pics but will try.
> 
> My customers have not changed one iota. Even yesterday the woman was attacking me by email all day, accusing me of spending her money unnecessarily.
> I am walking out the door and they decide to add railings on a back deck that I had suggested leaving off and waiting for the inspection to see if railings were necessary. She in her desire to get everything done decided to do the railings and then was told they did not have to be done. So it is my fault. This is so stupid that I can only fear she is revving up for not paying me what she owes me. I wrote back finally that the job is just about over and it would behoove everyone to keep a positive attitude so we can finish and all feel good. I also reminded her how much she loves the house telling me and everyone else. Her husband says it is the most gorgeous house he ever saw. So hoping this blows over and within a few days I will have all the paper work done and the extras figured out. That is what she doesn't want to pay despite the fact that in every conversation she changes something and doesn't think changes cost more. Grr. Need to stop my pity patter and get ready for a pig roast--me who cannot stand the sight of it. But it is family and nice to be with people. Will get it together now and make a salad to bring.


the vest: white trim really pops. makes it look special.

the house: did you design it originally or was it "this is kinda what we want--make it happen". cause its happened. intricate simplicity. straight 'pure' lines, lots of details merging beautifully.

the customer: soon she'll be an ex, soon she'll be an ex,.... . if she messes with you get a good lawyer offer them half of whatever amount they win(and only a win)sue her mental distress and inducing medical concerns, plus further cost by her decisions. {remember to step back and not become the lawyer "her"} bring in the people you know she has bragged to and see if one of them doesn't admit that this was organized to harass you.

the pig roast: stay upwind, facing away from the tables, sent someone to make a sampler plate of side dishes. (personally I preferred the upchuck at the serving table method, but it wasn't a family gathering.)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, gorgeous vest. Truly lovely. Enjoy wearing it. So glad the house is almost done. It truly is gorgeous. Looking forward to inside pics. 

Joyce, it sounds as if you have everything well in hand. A plan and a design. Good luck with the frogging.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> OK everyone.
> 
> About the round shawl, the one that was supposed to finish to a half circle, that ended up being a circle and a half. (I posted a photo of it folded in half along with a PDF scan of the pattern on page 5 of this thread.) I really appreciate all the wonderful advice and ideas that have been shared. No matter what I have thought about cutting it, I still wouldn't end up with a shawl long enough to cover my arms. The shawl ended up being too wide and too short. Plus, still a little squeamish about cutting into this, and not sure what I'd do with the unused portion. On page 18, there was a mention of the pi shawl. I scanned through all the pages and couldn't find the post who explained in simple terms that in a pi shawl, when the rows double, you double the stitches. Who ever you are- THANKS! I have 2 books published by Elizabeth Zimmerman and do have her instructions for a pi shawl in a couple of different versions. I was surprised to see that she has a pattern (well sort of, if you are familiar with her works, you know it's more of an explanation of how it works than simply what to do) for a shawl that looks almost exactly like the one I had tried to make! Went back and really studied the pattern I had used from the 1986 issue of Family Circle. Oh dear, I really messed up on the increases! Big time..... So. I'm now frogging the whole thing. Couldn't find any repeating pattern for the increases in the Family Circle one, so don't know if I could make one any longer or not. But, I do understand the idea of the pi shawl. With the explanation of the pi shawl, I can continue on until it's the length I want. The only thing I'll have to be careful about is keeping track of the stitches so the half circle shape is maintained. I think I can do that.....
> 
> ...


circular vest arm hole placement if going width wise around finished edge: 
method 1. if 6 segment circle, you have one segment for neck, one segment for left, three across bottom/ back, one for right> see deep blue sister, and orange.

method 2: if eight segment circle, you use in two-sies. 2 right 2 neck 2 left 2 bottom.

of course in both of these you use good common sense, as senior women we might need a little more room in underarm for the waver portion of our arms, we may desire a little longer back section{subsection1}

if working attached(think green sample) measure across piece to determined neck allowance, choose where in working pattern you can afford to cast off back armhole in round%% and pick up front overlap in round %%+1.

subsection 1: in the green I wanted shawl collar so worked k1 p1 in neck area expanding2 stitches each side each row. plus from center every row I did an increase.... hmm better try to write this out
only from marker at neck right to neck leftk1p1) 5x, kfb,p1, (k1p1) 5x,,, next round (k1p1)5x, k2, pfb, (k1p1)5x,,, next round (k1p1)4x, kfb, p1, k2p2, kfb, p1, (k1p1) 4x,,,, next round(k1p1)4x, k2, pfb, k2p2, k2, pfb, (k1p1) 4x,,,,when I got to marker at top of arm hole established pattern was already k1 p1 so continue fb increases here and at center back now start to increase to get k3p3 established
CONFUSED YET?
meanwhile from arm holes down around bottom continue in established pattern, when running out of yarn to make full radiant transitioned all stitches to kp edge variant.

i'll get some cloesup posted in a bit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And here is the house that has just been finished (truth telling--still have a couple of little punch list items)
> 
> Now you can see why I have been MIA so much of the year.
> 
> If people would like, will send some interior pics, too.


I love your vest & the house is great, what a lot of work. Hope all goes well getting things settled with the owners


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> circular vest arm hole placement if going width wise around finished edge:
> method 1. if 6 segment circle, you have one segment for neck, one segment for left, three across bottom/ back, one for right> see deep blue sister, and orange.
> 
> method 2: if eight segment circle, you use in two-sies. 2 right 2 neck 2 left 2 bottom.
> ...


Thanks! I'll have to sit down with this when I have more time and it isn't late at night (well, it's late for me since I worked in the yard all morning).


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks! I'll have to sit down with this when I have more time and it isn't late at night (well, it's late for me since I worked in the yard all morning).


truth, first do a simple round doily pattern you like, use yarn not thread and the size change is started. if it is NOT wide as half you bust measurement, do a series if background fill stitches (ask if you need help, but most lace pattern sites have them some refer to them as ground stitches) bind off. figure out you spi on this section, cast on enough for three to five inches for round edge. this time you are going to knit a row for base, pick up and knit one stitch off the main body, keeping three stitches on each side in garter, start whatever pattern you want in the center stitches, rs knits from body out, ws is the edge in th the body and will end with (p2tog, pickup one from body). every third or fifth row do a short row of pattern tp edge back to 3 st garter; this will allow edge to grow enough to be full/ possible frilly if too closely repeated. when you are about 1/3 the way around body, SKIP THE CONNECT TO BODY[forms first under arm.] work until the rejoin that would make the neck, worked with connect to body sections. eyeball/ gues-timates? again figure where your next arm needs to be, kitchner stitch ends.

personal aside, I made this once specifically leaving more inches on front of armhole then on back, it left the back pulled tauter for more show-y effect.

this will let you work out where what which works for you and may even provide a keeper piece for everyday style wear while you make your show piece.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

other choice would be buy a cheap round table cloth and snip a few armhole styles---- try it own, turn it 2-3 ft snip a different way and try again now you have a pattern to follow,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> circular vest arm hole placement if going width wise around finished edge:
> method 1. if 6 segment circle, you have one segment for neck, one segment for left, three across bottom/ back, one for right> see deep blue sister, and orange.
> 
> method 2: if eight segment circle, you use in two-sies. 2 right 2 neck 2 left 2 bottom.
> ...


They are pretty but I need to get my head round the method :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

You have so much patience to do all the work on original sizes .I am afraid I just couldn't be bothered but would make a garment with no problem.A paper cloth would be cheap.
Tanya, there are always those who will try to take advantage .It all looks great .People seem to think their old stuff will look fine in a new build but that doesn't always work .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> OK everyone.
> 
> About the round shawl, the one that was supposed to finish to a half circle, that ended up being a circle and a half. (I posted a photo of it folded in half along with a PDF scan of the pattern on page 5 of this thread.) I really appreciate all the wonderful advice and ideas that have been shared. No matter what I have thought about cutting it, I still wouldn't end up with a shawl long enough to cover my arms. The shawl ended up being too wide and too short. Plus, still a little squeamish about cutting into this, and not sure what I'd do with the unused portion. On page 18, there was a mention of the pi shawl. I scanned through all the pages and couldn't find the post who explained in simple terms that in a pi shawl, when the rows double, you double the stitches. Who ever you are- THANKS! I have 2 books published by Elizabeth Zimmerman and do have her instructions for a pi shawl in a couple of different versions. I was surprised to see that she has a pattern (well sort of, if you are familiar with her works, you know it's more of an explanation of how it works than simply what to do) for a shawl that looks almost exactly like the one I had tried to make! Went back and really studied the pattern I had used from the 1986 issue of Family Circle. Oh dear, I really messed up on the increases! Big time..... So. I'm now frogging the whole thing. Couldn't find any repeating pattern for the increases in the Family Circle one, so don't know if I could make one any longer or not. But, I do understand the idea of the pi shawl. With the explanation of the pi shawl, I can continue on until it's the length I want. The only thing I'll have to be careful about is keeping track of the stitches so the half circle shape is maintained. I think I can do that.....
> 
> ...


Every mistake is an opportunity for learning and creative problem solving. If you cut the project and frog the yarn can be for something entirely new. 
Here is a thought for lengthening it without making it wider: Beginning at the low point create a border with short rows adding a couple of stitches each row, or everyone row connecting the border to the existing piece. As you work, adding on stitches the depth of the shawl will increase without adding width. By varying the number of new stitches per row and frequency of picking them up, you can control the shape. The border can be something like a simple lace that can be increased easily. I don't know your pattern so can't make stitch recommendation for this new border. The yarn can be the same, maybe using the frogged cut off section, or introduce a nice contrasting color, or even several (stripes???) Maybe even a crochet border. Do you crochet?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> As you probably already know there is no pleasing some people and many want everything without having to pay...
> We went to a friend's a few years ago for a pig roast. The pig had been raised by our friend's daughter.
> I eat meat and I do know where my meat comes from.
> Long story short we ended up helping our friends stuff, prepare, teach them how to sew the pig closed, load it into the basket and hoist it onto the spit. And then the next day helped to pull the pork.
> ...


The party yesterday was wonderful. I stayed away from the pig, not even wanting to look at it. Brought a big garden salad so I had something to eat there. It was almost finished which is a surprise as most people go for the white stuff (potato and macaroni). People really crave clean foods and seem to love the veggie combos that I put together. Most of my core family came which was great. It seems we have a new annual ritual--Thanksgiving potluck at my house, July pig roast at our newest family member, who happily lives only 5 miles from me. The weather was devine, sunny and cool. So many kids running around with a number of very little ones. They are always the most adorable. A couple of our kids came who are now in early adulthood. Wonderful to see them blooming as human beings. One of them, who I really worried about, is almost thru college and going into social work. We had a very good talk and it was great to be able to encourage her with some good solid information. My son showed up and was almost civil to me--a big accomplishment. He left and my DIL and gd showed up so it was great seeing them. So many of my personal family group were there it was impossible to find time to talk to the several dozen others who also came. Given all the job stress lately, it was such a refreshing and spiritually uplifting experience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- as soon as possible take a DEEP BREATH. What a lot to have accomplished in such a short time. Congratulations and a gorgeous vest too. Wow.


Thanks DeEtta. You are so right--DEEP BREATHING. I am doing a lot of it these days. I appreciate you understanding the accomplishment in such a short time. One of the problems was these customers planned this huge project while also planning a huge wedding on the property in August. It was a plan designed for crazy making. Given the major changes in the design as soon as we stared cost us 6 weeks, not to mention the time needed to do this extra work. Owners were not only unrealistic but became downright bullying about getting it done. Then they became insulting as if such behavior would make the job go any faster. I don't know if they ever will gain perspective on how much was done in such a short amount of time.

Glad you like the vest. I am excited about seeing it blocked and cooler weather so I can wear it. It has been a long time since I have felt this way about my knitting. Would like to write up the pattern but doing it in several sizes will be time consuming. Think about doing it ala Elizabeth Zimmerman with her casual more formulaic writing style. Wonder how many knitters would feel comfortable working with such a pattern?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Great looking vest. Blocking always flattens out the curl at the bottom.
> 
> The house design looks very interesting......two stories in front and three in the back. Would love to see the interior. Hope you are spared any more aggravation.


The house is like a split salt box design which allows for the different heights. It is a good design feature that keeps the barn like appearance while adding some visual depth and interest. When the landscaping gets done on the house front, it will create even more balance and look terrific I think. Hope to get to see it after some plantings. It is a beautiful property, big open space with some rolling terrain and the large pond. The scale of the house does work very well in this setting.

And when and if I get paid, it will all be good :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> the vest: white trim really pops. makes it look special.
> 
> the house: did you design it originally or was it "this is kinda what we want--make it happen". cause its happened. intricate simplicity. straight 'pure' lines, lots of details merging beautifully.
> 
> ...


The vest CC is actually a sage heather, so not white but I think the color value of the trim offsets the deep teal extremely well. Bright white felt like it would be too stark and I wanted something a little less severe, but enough that it would set off the teal as you say.

The house was not my design. An architect had been hired to do the plans but they are the worst set of plans I have ever worked on. Owners thought it was a complete set when it wasn't much more than a sketch. He had never talked with the owners about many of the details so as we worked everything changed. Finishing details were totally missing as were things like the heating system and lighting as per customer's wishes. All this left me with having to figure out a lot of the job myself with lots of consult with owners. They never realized how much time they would have to spend choosing lites, plumbing fixtures, cabinets, window placements (which were a very big deal for them), etc. All of this adds to stress on the job as subs get pissed off, owners get tired, materials are always being bought at the last minute while trying to meet crunch time frames. I have done initial design work with owners, but this one was supposed to have an architect which would have been fine with me, if he had really presented a set of plans to work with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> circular vest arm hole placement if going width wise around finished edge:
> method 1. if 6 segment circle, you have one segment for neck, one segment for left, three across bottom/ back, one for right> see deep blue sister, and orange.
> 
> method 2: if eight segment circle, you use in two-sies. 2 right 2 neck 2 left 2 bottom.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love your vest & the house is great, what a lot of work. Hope all goes well getting things settled with the owners


Much thanx for the support. It feels good.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> truth, first do a simple round doily pattern you like, use yarn not thread and the size change is started. if it is NOT wide as half you bust measurement, do a series if background fill stitches (ask if you need help, but most lace pattern sites have them some refer to them as ground stitches) bind off. figure out you spi on this section, cast on enough for three to five inches for round edge. this time you are going to knit a row for base, pick up and knit one stitch off the main body, keeping three stitches on each side in garter, start whatever pattern you want in the center stitches, rs knits from body out, ws is the edge in th the body and will end with (p2tog, pickup one from body). every third or fifth row do a short row of pattern tp edge back to 3 st garter; this will allow edge to grow enough to be full/ possible frilly if too closely repeated. when you are about 1/3 the way around body, SKIP THE CONNECT TO BODY[forms first under arm.] work until the rejoin that would make the neck, worked with connect to body sections. eyeball/ gues-timates? again figure where your next arm needs to be, kitchner stitch ends.
> 
> personal aside, I made this once specifically leaving more inches on front of armhole then on back, it left the back pulled tauter for more show-y effect.
> 
> this will let you work out where what which works for you and may even provide a keeper piece for everyday style wear while you make your show piece.


You have answered most of the questions bumping around in my head. I think it was either the Mary Maxim or Annie's catalog that said they started with a doily pattern, used worsted weight yarn, substituted large open stitches for what you have called ground stitches, to make the doily looking afghans they currently offer. It makes sense that the same could be done for a vest or jacket. I think I would want more space on front pieces just for a little more coverage in the front. The one I've made fits OK, except the wide ruffle around the edge hits at the widest part of my tummy in the front. I don't want to go around looking pregnant if I can avoid it. I'm much too old for that! So a design that didn't ruffle around the edges would be best, in my opinion. I have loads and loads of doily patterns to look through, no doubt I'll find several that could be converted to this use. Oh Boy! I love to visit my personal library almost as much as visiting my stash of fabric and yarn!

I wonder if I could use the back pattern piece from my favorite t-shirt pattern to gauge where to place arm hole edges? Might save me some guessing and frogging. Maybe.

Thanks for all the info, NancyLea. The pieces in your photos are absolutely gorgeous! Depending on what I find in my pattern stash, don't know if I'll start with a crochet doily or knit one. The one I've made already is crochet. The pattern was intended for a cake yarn, but I used my own yarns instead to use up some stash. If I can get on the ball with a serious exercise program, maybe the tummy would flatten a little so I wouldn't be so self conscious about the fit of the one I've made already. Even then, I may prefer the look of a round piece that didn't ruffle at the edges. Ah, so many ideas, so little time!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> other choice would be buy a cheap round table cloth and snip a few armhole styles---- try it own, turn it 2-3 ft snip a different way and try again now you have a pattern to follow,


Oh, now that really is a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that sounds a perfect party. I am glad you had a great time :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Every mistake is an opportunity for learning and creative problem solving. If you cut the project and frog the yarn can be for something entirely new.
> Here is a thought for lengthening it without making it wider: Beginning at the low point create a border with short rows adding a couple of stitches each row, or everyone row connecting the border to the existing piece. As you work, adding on stitches the depth of the shawl will increase without adding width. By varying the number of new stitches per row and frequency of picking them up, you can control the shape. The border can be something like a simple lace that can be increased easily. I don't know your pattern so can't make stitch recommendation for this new border. The yarn can be the same, maybe using the frogged cut off section, or introduce a nice contrasting color, or even several (stripes???) Maybe even a crochet border. Do you crochet?


I do many needle arts, including knitting, crochet and tatting. The photo of the "rogue" shawl is on page 5 of this thread, along with the pattern I used. I just wasn't sure whether to cut in half, or cut off enough to have a full circle. Then what to do with the unused piece, and which method of finishing off the cut edges would work best for me. But either way, the radius of the circle would be 22", which isn't long enough to cover my arms unless I have them folded up under my bust. I try not to do that because of protruding tummy issues! In my mind, I see what you are describing as perhaps a crescent shaped piece, or maybe a shirt tale shaped piece, knitted on to the bottom edge. Close? That is an interesting idea.

As it is, I've begun frogging the whole thing, and in the process have found that one of the yarns just isn't suitable. Still thinking about what to use in it's place. When I studied the pattern I used to make the first shawl, I couldn't see any pattern to the increase rows. It was a bit wacky. The original pattern was supposed to have a diameter of 50" which would be OK, but if mine turned out less than that, I wouldn't know where to add increase rows to maintain the half-circle shape. Someone mentioned a pi shawl. I have Elizabeth Zimmerman's book with that pattern in it and think I can manage her instructions. I'll need to write out the instructions row by row so I keep on track with the rows of increases, eyelet patterning and yarn changes. She has a shawl pictured in this same book that is almost identical to the one I tried to make. In the Family Circle pattern, no mention was made about another pattern influencing the design of this pattern. So for all I know, the Family Circle pattern may have been someone's adaptation of Zimmerman's pattern. As humongous as my circle-and-a-half shawl turned out, I'm sure I can re-make it with the same yarn and end up with the length I need if I contain the thing to a half-circle! And still have a pile of yarn to put back in the stash. Oh dear....


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The party yesterday was wonderful. I stayed away from the pig, not even wanting to look at it. Brought a big garden salad so I had something to eat there. It was almost finished which is a surprise as most people go for the white stuff (potato and macaroni). People really crave clean foods and seem to love the veggie combos that I put together. Most of my core family came which was great. It seems we have a new annual ritual--Thanksgiving potluck at my house, July pig roast at our newest family member, who happily lives only 5 miles from me. The weather was devine, sunny and cool. So many kids running around with a number of very little ones. They are always the most adorable. A couple of our kids came who are now in early adulthood. Wonderful to see them blooming as human beings. One of them, who I really worried about, is almost thru college and going into social work. We had a very good talk and it was great to be able to encourage her with some good solid information. My son showed up and was almost civil to me--a big accomplishment. He left and my DIL and gd showed up so it was great seeing them. So many of my personal family group were there it was impossible to find time to talk to the several dozen others who also came. Given all the job stress lately, it was such a refreshing and spiritually uplifting experience.


So glad you had a wonderful party, Tanya. It must have been a nice healing time for you. And a bonus that your son was almost civil! It must have been fun seeing all the little ones.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

This is a photo of the circular jacket I made. It was a free pattern from Lavender Chair, there is an additional pattern for the sleeves for this one and the child's version. It was designed to use a cake type yarn, but I couldn't find any color combos I really liked, so used stash yarn. Love the jacket, except the way the ruffles in the lower front.

link for pattern:
www:thelavenderchair.com/pocket-full-posies-vest-crochet-pattern/
edit in a p.s.- I don't know why this didn't show up as a blue link. Copy and paste this in the address bar of your browser and it should go there.

and the photo of mine-


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I do many needle arts, including knitting, crochet and tatting. The photo of the "rogue" shawl is on page 5 of this thread, along with the pattern I used. I just wasn't sure whether to cut in half, or cut off enough to have a full circle. Then what to do with the unused piece, and which method of finishing off the cut edges would work best for me. But either way, the radius of the circle would be 22", which isn't long enough to cover my arms unless I have them folded up under my bust. I try not to do that because of protruding tummy issues! In my mind, I see what you are describing as perhaps a crescent shaped piece, or maybe a shirt tale shaped piece, knitted on to the bottom edge. Close? That is an interesting idea.
> 
> As it is, I've begun frogging the whole thing, and in the process have found that one of the yarns just isn't suitable. Still thinking about what to use in it's place. When I studied the pattern I used to make the first shawl, I couldn't see any pattern to the increase rows. It was a bit wacky. The original pattern was supposed to have a diameter of 50" which would be OK, but if mine turned out less than that, I wouldn't know where to add increase rows to maintain the half-circle shape. Someone mentioned a pi shawl. I have Elizabeth Zimmerman's book with that pattern in it and think I can manage her instructions. I'll need to write out the instructions row by row so I keep on track with the rows of increases, eyelet patterning and yarn changes. She has a shawl pictured in this same book that is almost identical to the one I tried to make. In the Family Circle pattern, no mention was made about another pattern influencing the design of this pattern. So for all I know, the Family Circle pattern may have been someone's adaptation of Zimmerman's pattern. As humongous as my circle-and-a-half shawl turned out, I'm sure I can re-make it with the same yarn and end up with the length I need if I contain the thing to a half-circle! And still have a pile of yarn to put back in the stash. Oh dear....


Yes, went back to refresh my mind on this problem. Clearly the increases were too much for the outside perimeter and gave you this shape. I think you did get my idea: it would change the shape to something with a point, crescent, or shirt tail depending on how you did the short row increases.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, went back to refresh my mind on this problem. Clearly the increases were too much for the outside perimeter and gave you this shape. I think you did get my idea: it would change the shape to something with a point, crescent, or shirt tail depending on how you did the short row increases.


Whew! Glad I had the right picture in my mine (I don't always). I'll have to make a note of this for future projects. I can only stand so much frogging! Also going to pay a lot more attention to the idea behind the pi shawl!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanks DeEtta. You are so right--DEEP BREATHING. I am doing a lot of it these days. I appreciate you understanding the accomplishment in such a short time. One of the problems was these customers planned this huge project while also planning a huge wedding on the property in August. It was a plan designed for crazy making. Given the major changes in the design as soon as we stared cost us 6 weeks, not to mention the time needed to do this extra work. Owners were not only unrealistic but became downright bullying about getting it done. Then they became insulting as if such behavior would make the job go any faster. I don't know if they ever will gain perspective on how much was done in such a short amount of time.
> 
> Glad you like the vest. I am excited about seeing it blocked and cooler weather so I can wear it. It has been a long time since I have felt this way about my knitting. Would like to write up the pattern but doing it in several sizes will be time consuming. Think about doing it ala Elizabeth Zimmerman with her casual more formulaic writing style. Wonder how many knitters would feel comfortable working with such a pattern?


I personally favor the "Zimmerman" approach to patterns. Since I never hit gauge, I learned many years ago to rework everything -- so why not start with a formula rather than working backward to "find" the formula so that one can rework. It always surprises me when I hear someone complain about the lack of specificity with Elizabeth's work. Huh??? I didn't notice it. Guess that once again points out that that not all knitters are motivated by the same things. I prefer to work from a concept solving all the technical problems as I go -- maybe that explains my reluctance to accept authoritative assertions whether they be expressed in patterns or directives or otherwise. Suspect we may be cut from similar cloth on this point.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is a photo of the circular jacket I made. It was a free pattern from Lavender Chair, there is an additional pattern for the sleeves for this one and the child's version. It was designed to use a cake type yarn, but I couldn't find any color combos I really liked, so used stash yarn. Love the jacket, except the way the ruffles in the lower front.
> 
> link for pattern:
> www:thelavenderchair.com/pocket-full-posies-vest-crochet-pattern/
> ...


Very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I have always been a "follow the pattern" type of knitter until recently. I inherited my mother's large stash 9 years ago.
I had every intention of using this yarn. But time and time again I'd look at the yarn, get it out, feel it, look for a pattern then quietly put it back.
This past Christmas I decided it was time. I picked some lovely mohair yarn in colours my nieces would like and started making up patterns on the needles for cowls. Both nieces were touched and tearful to receive something from Grandma and me... She had some WIPs that I would never finish/wear/know who it was for. So with trepidation I frogged and wound some of her projects. 
I am now trying to use more of her yarn and cherish the process and project.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The party yesterday was wonderful. I stayed away from the pig, not even wanting to look at it. Brought a big garden salad so I had something to eat there. It was almost finished which is a surprise as most people go for the white stuff (potato and macaroni). People really crave clean foods and seem to love the veggie combos that I put together. Most of my core family came which was great. It seems we have a new annual ritual--Thanksgiving potluck at my house, July pig roast at our newest family member, who happily lives only 5 miles from me. The weather was devine, sunny and cool. So many kids running around with a number of very little ones. They are always the most adorable. A couple of our kids came who are now in early adulthood. Wonderful to see them blooming as human beings. One of them, who I really worried about, is almost thru college and going into social work. We had a very good talk and it was great to be able to encourage her with some good solid information. My son showed up and was almost civil to me--a big accomplishment. He left and my DIL and gd showed up so it was great seeing them. So many of my personal family group were there it was impossible to find time to talk to the several dozen others who also came. Given all the job stress lately, it was such a refreshing and spiritually uplifting experience.


So glad you had such a good time touching base with family. :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Whew! Glad I had the right picture in my mine (I don't always). I'll have to make a note of this for future projects. I can only stand so much frogging! Also going to pay a lot more attention to the idea behind the pi shawl!


Sometimes it is hard to visualize what others are trying to communicate; other times it is hard to communicate what you have in mind. Good news--there is a lot of sharing and learning going on :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I have always been a "follow the pattern" type of knitter until recently. I inherited my mother's large stash 9 years ago.
> I had every intention of using this yarn. But time and time again I'd look at the yarn, get it out, feel it, look for a pattern then quietly put it back.
> This past Christmas I decided it was time. I picked some lovely mohair yarn in colours my nieces would like and started making up patterns on the needles for cowls. Both nieces were touched and tearful to receive something from Grandma and me... She had some WIPs that I would never finish/wear/know who it was for. So with trepidation I frogged and wound some of her projects.
> I am now trying to use more of her yarn and cherish the process and project.


That is such a nice memory gift for your nieces and even nicer that they appreciated them. I'm sure it was hard to frog some of her projects but it will be nice to make new things knowing the yarn had touched her fingers.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I think many people do not like to do the math in order to get the amount of stitches required etc. Once you have made a vest, pullover, cardigan or top down, you really do not need specific instructions since you are familiar with how to make a garment. I do follow new patterns for garments that I have not made before. If i found a pattern I loved without specifics, I would not hesitate to use it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I personally favor the "Zimmerman" approach to patterns. Since I never hit gauge, I learned many years ago to rework everything -- so why not start with a formula rather than working backward to "find" the formula so that one can rework. It always surprises me when I hear someone complain about the lack of specificity with Elizabeth's work. Huh??? I didn't notice it. Guess that once again points out that that not all knitters are motivated by the same things. I prefer to work from a concept solving all the technical problems as I go -- maybe that explains my reluctance to accept authoritative assertions whether they be expressed in patterns or directives or otherwise. Suspect we may be cut from similar cloth on this point.


Absolutely agree on all points. Following others patterns always gets me into trouble. But, like you, I begin with a concept and work it out on the needles. Often times there is no more than a niggling urge that has to find the needles, yarn, stitches and shape. That can be fun. On this vest I did the collar twice tweaking its size/shape and the border of it at least 3 times but enjoyed every minute of it, even the frogging. And I love Zimmerman's approach, focusing on the core ideas and demonstrating how they work so others can feel free to express their own ideas. That to me really is the freedom of knitting an crochet. Great to share with you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I have always been a "follow the pattern" type of knitter until recently. I inherited my mother's large stash 9 years ago.
> I had every intention of using this yarn. But time and time again I'd look at the yarn, get it out, feel it, look for a pattern then quietly put it back.
> This past Christmas I decided it was time. I picked some lovely mohair yarn in colours my nieces would like and started making up patterns on the needles for cowls. Both nieces were touched and tearful to receive something from Grandma and me... She had some WIPs that I would never finish/wear/know who it was for. So with trepidation I frogged and wound some of her projects.
> I am now trying to use more of her yarn and cherish the process and project.


What a wonderful awakening for you and now the yarn travels history forward with such good feeling.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I have always been a "follow the pattern" type of knitter until recently. I inherited my mother's large stash 9 years ago.
> I had every intention of using this yarn. But time and time again I'd look at the yarn, get it out, feel it, look for a pattern then quietly put it back.
> This past Christmas I decided it was time. I picked some lovely mohair yarn in colours my nieces would like and started making up patterns on the needles for cowls. Both nieces were touched and tearful to receive something from Grandma and me... She had some WIPs that I would never finish/wear/know who it was for. So with trepidation I frogged and wound some of her projects.
> I am now trying to use more of her yarn and cherish the process and project.


Good for you. All those years of "following the pattern" no doubt honed your technical skills and your understanding of construction. Now, let your imagination soar and enjoy your Mom's stash. How wonderful to be touching her yarn and expanding your skills at the same time. Wonderful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> I think many people do not like to do the math in order to get the amount of stitches required etc. Once you have made a vest, pullover, cardigan or top down, you really do not need specific instructions since you are familiar with how to make a garment. I do follow new patterns for garments that I have not made before. If i found a pattern I loved without specifics, I would not hesitate to use it.


It is true, people can be very intimidated by the math of knitting. My little local knitting group has 2 women, one a retired math teacher and the other a bookkeeper type. Both of them are intimidated by my free flowing style. One day they asked me to 'teach' them how to resize a garment. So I ran my general approach to them and said particularly to the math person: 'this is something easy for you; the whole process is just about transposing numbers and proportions." She looked at me a bit sheepishly and said she kind of new what I was going to tell her. I think she just needed a bit of push in the right direction. The other woman can do needlepoint type stuff and sewing with freedom but not with knitting where she agonizes over every little stitch with fear of mistakes. I must say that when a teenager knitting was an inigma to me and I felt stuck on the pattern. It made me crazy and I finally gave it up. It took years for me going thru lots of changes, learning to crochet which was always a free flowing process from the very first project, to my work in remodeling, especially of old & decrepit buildings before I felt at ease with knitting. Similarly to you, when I want to learn something I will read other patterns and explore the construction of things or techniques to use. No reason to always have to reinvent the wheel. Then can work on creating something for myself.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I personally favor the "Zimmerman" approach to patterns. Since I never hit gauge, I learned many years ago to rework everything -- so why not start with a formula rather than working backward to "find" the formula so that one can rework. It always surprises me when I hear someone complain about the lack of specificity with Elizabeth's work. Huh??? I didn't notice it. Guess that once again points out that that not all knitters are motivated by the same things. I prefer to work from a concept solving all the technical problems as I go -- maybe that explains my reluctance to accept authoritative assertions whether they be expressed in patterns or directives or otherwise. Suspect we may be cut from similar cloth on this point.


I started out needing patterns because of my inexperience. After many disasters, I realized I needed to rework the pattern to make it turn out OK. My biggest problem was that I can never seem to match anyone else's gauge. Sound familiar?!!! I've had to frog so many "untoward results", I figured it wouldn't be any worse off re-doing the pattern and trying it out. Every time I do this, I get a little better at it. Not perfect, just a little better. And I'm not doing as much frogging as I was. Good enough for me!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty :sm24:


Thanks!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is true, people can be very intimidated by the math of knitting. My little local knitting group has 2 women, one a retired math teacher and the other a bookkeeper type. Both of them are intimidated by my free flowing style. One day they asked me to 'teach' them how to resize a garment. So I ran my general approach to them and said particularly to the math person: 'this is something easy for you; the whole process is just about transposing numbers and proportions." She looked at me a bit sheepishly and said she kind of new what I was going to tell her. I think she just needed a bit of push in the right direction. The other woman can do needlepoint type stuff and sewing with freedom but not with knitting where she agonizes over every little stitch with fear of mistakes. I must say that when a teenager knitting was an inigma to me and I felt stuck on the pattern. It made me crazy and I finally gave it up. It took years for me going thru lots of changes, learning to crochet which was always a free flowing process from the very first project, to my work in remodeling, especially of old & decrepit buildings before I felt at ease with knitting. Similarly to you, when I want to learn something I will read other patterns and explore the construction of things or techniques to use. No reason to always have to reinvent the wheel. Then can work on creating something for myself.


In dressmaking, it is possible to have standard fitting garment patterns that you add "style lines" from other patterns or other sources of inspiration. A jacket is a good example. Once you have a pattern that fits just right, you can make a lot of style changes without changing the fit. Raise, lower, or change the neckline, use any kind of pocket you desire, use what ever sleeve length you want to. Changing collars is a little more work, but possible. When sewing patterns go on sale, I can get a few because I like the style of the item and overlay it onto the corresponding basic pattern piece for a perfect fit. I'm trying to do the same with knit and crochet patterns. A little more involved than sewing patterns, but sure worth it. That's the only way I can be sure that everything is where it's supposed to be, without it being too small or too big. Actually much easier than agonizing over matching the gauge on a pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> In dressmaking, it is possible to have standard fitting garment patterns that you add "style lines" from other patterns or other sources of inspiration. A jacket is a good example. Once you have a pattern that fits just right, you can make a lot of style changes without changing the fit. Raise, lower, or change the neckline, use any kind of pocket you desire, use what ever sleeve length you want to. Changing collars is a little more work, but possible. When sewing patterns go on sale, I can get a few because I like the style of the item and overlay it onto the corresponding basic pattern piece for a perfect fit. I'm trying to do the same with knit and crochet patterns. A little more involved than sewing patterns, but sure worth it. That's the only way I can be sure that everything is where it's supposed to be, without it being too small or too big. Actually much easier than agonizing over matching the gauge on a pattern.


Interesting. While I don't like to sew, I grew up with a mother who always sewed and it taught me how to read patterns and about shapes and fittings. It is so true that whatever skills we learn in life, there will other venues where they can be applied. As for gauge--well it is a tool for us to use whenever we make something. My problem is laziness. I know swatching, washing and blocking will give a much better handle on sizing but I just keep measuring as I work. But even that doesn't always work as the stitch pattern itself can/will change as it grows. Even my new vest lost inches as it grew and am hoping with all its stretchiness that blocking will give those inches back to me. There is still something I need to learn better about my tension and gauge. Either that or I need a crash diet, now!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Nancy, thanks for all your hard work and explanations.

Tanya, so you had some refreshing time at your party. Time to breathe and relax. 

Joyce, love your circular sweater. Colors are great.

Vicki, it sounds like some healing for you and your nieces.

Anyone heard from Julie lately? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is a photo of the circular jacket I made. It was a free pattern from Lavender Chair, there is an additional pattern for the sleeves for this one and the child's version. It was designed to use a cake type yarn, but I couldn't find any color combos I really liked, so used stash yarn. Love the jacket, except the way the ruffles in the lower front.
> 
> link for pattern:
> www:thelavenderchair.com/pocket-full-posies-vest-crochet-pattern/
> ...


 saw this really nifty shawl sweater in the round in new photos & came over to grab address to share with you.

NIFTY!!!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> The party yesterday was wonderful. I stayed away from the pig, not even wanting to look at it. Brought a big garden salad so I had something to eat there. It was almost finished which is a surprise as most people go for the white stuff (potato and macaroni). People really crave clean foods and seem to love the veggie combos that I put together. Most of my core family came which was great. It seems we have a new annual ritual--Thanksgiving potluck at my house, July pig roast at our newest family member, who happily lives only 5 miles from me. The weather was devine, sunny and cool. So many kids running around with a number of very little ones. They are always the most adorable. A couple of our kids came who are now in early adulthood. Wonderful to see them blooming as human beings. One of them, who I really worried about, is almost thru college and going into social work. We had a very good talk and it was great to be able to encourage her with some good solid information. My son showed up and was almost civil to me--a big accomplishment. He left and my DIL and gd showed up so it was great seeing them. So many of my personal family group were there it was impossible to find time to talk to the several dozen others who also came. Given all the job stress lately, it was such a refreshing and spiritually uplifting experience.


Good! You needed a nice day like that! So glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is a photo of the circular jacket I made. It was a free pattern from Lavender Chair, there is an additional pattern for the sleeves for this one and the child's version. It was designed to use a cake type yarn, but I couldn't find any color combos I really liked, so used stash yarn. Love the jacket, except the way the ruffles in the lower front.
> 
> link for pattern:
> www:thelavenderchair.com/pocket-full-posies-vest-crochet-pattern/
> ...


Very nice jacket. I had succumbed to the Caron cakes frenzy, & got several, then wondered what in the world to make with them--you've given me a good idea--thanks for the link. :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Very nice jacket. I had succumbed to the Caron cakes frenzy, & got several, then wondered what in the world to make with them--you've given me a good idea--thanks for the link. :sm02:


You're very welcome!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> saw this really nifty shawl sweater in the round in new photos & came over to grab address to share with you.
> 
> NIFTY!!!!


address????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Good! You needed a nice day like that! So glad you enjoyed it.


Yes, I really did need it. Thanx


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> address????


you know get the subject you want to share on screen, highlight and copy http thingy, and paste it on your post? it comes up in color, they dangle pointer over it and click?

dye job:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485383-1.html#11150213


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> you know get the subject you want to share on screen, highlight and copy http thingy, and paste it on your post? it comes up in color, they dangle pointer over it and click?
> 
> dye job:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485383-1.html#11150213


I know what an address or a link is, I just didn't see one!

We've just had to clean out the house of an aunt and uncle who had to move into assisted care. I scooped up all the textile items I could. I have some crochet pieces from this project that look just like the ones pictured in your link! Some have dark spots as did hers. I hadn't thought to dye them a dark color, interesting idea. There was a plastic bag with some very dark brown doilies in them. When I opened the bags after getting home, they felt sticky. I think she may have tried to dye over spots and stains, why she didn't rinse the dye out....I don't know. I rinsed them so they are not sticky any more, but they didn't turn out a nice even color like the ones pictured in your link above.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is my vest generally complete--still no buttons or blocking which will get done later this week I hope.
> 
> That curl on the bottom is despite the garter stitch. Another KP forum just sent this link for a non-curl tactic and I may just try it
> 
> http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-i-cured-garter-stitch-border-flip.html


What a nice looking vest! I really like that color and the design on the back.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And here is the house that has just been finished (truth telling--still have a couple of little punch list items)
> 
> Now you can see why I have been MIA so much of the year.
> 
> If people would like, will send some interior pics, too.


Those are some serious windows! Hope they have a ladder to clean them!

What type of siding is that? Is it normally that color or is it stained?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a nice looking vest! I really like that color and the design on the back.


Thanx JanetLee. It is a great little pattern that carries a lot of oompf. And the color is much richer than what shows on 
my computer screen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The party yesterday was wonderful. I stayed away from the pig, not even wanting to look at it. Brought a big garden salad so I had something to eat there. It was almost finished which is a surprise as most people go for the white stuff (potato and macaroni). People really crave clean foods and seem to love the veggie combos that I put together. Most of my core family came which was great. It seems we have a new annual ritual--Thanksgiving potluck at my house, July pig roast at our newest family member, who happily lives only 5 miles from me. The weather was devine, sunny and cool. So many kids running around with a number of very little ones. They are always the most adorable. A couple of our kids came who are now in early adulthood. Wonderful to see them blooming as human beings. One of them, who I really worried about, is almost thru college and going into social work. We had a very good talk and it was great to be able to encourage her with some good solid information. My son showed up and was almost civil to me--a big accomplishment. He left and my DIL and gd showed up so it was great seeing them. So many of my personal family group were there it was impossible to find time to talk to the several dozen others who also came. Given all the job stress lately, it was such a refreshing and spiritually uplifting experience.


That sounds like a really nice time. I have always dreaded family get togethers though. And a garden salad is delicious! What I had for supper. The lettuce fresh cut from my garden! Yummy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is a photo of the circular jacket I made. It was a free pattern from Lavender Chair, there is an additional pattern for the sleeves for this one and the child's version. It was designed to use a cake type yarn, but I couldn't find any color combos I really liked, so used stash yarn. Love the jacket, except the way the ruffles in the lower front.
> 
> link for pattern:
> www:thelavenderchair.com/pocket-full-posies-vest-crochet-pattern/
> ...


Joyce, that looks interesting. I don't think I have seen one of these with sleeves before.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I personally favor the "Zimmerman" approach to patterns. Since I never hit gauge, I learned many years ago to rework everything -- so why not start with a formula rather than working backward to "find" the formula so that one can rework. It always surprises me when I hear someone complain about the lack of specificity with Elizabeth's work. Huh??? I didn't notice it. Guess that once again points out that that not all knitters are motivated by the same things. I prefer to work from a concept solving all the technical problems as I go -- maybe that explains my reluctance to accept authoritative assertions whether they be expressed in patterns or directives or otherwise. Suspect we may be cut from similar cloth on this point.


I get a lot of ideas from patterns that are suggestive as opposed to a strict pattern. I actually have something rattling around in my brain from a picture I saw the other day. Have sketched out roughly what I would like to do. Now just need to decide what yarn, needle size, etc.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I know what an address or a link is, I just didn't see one!
> 
> We've just had to clean out the house of an aunt and uncle who had to move into assisted care. I scooped up all the textile items I could. I have some crochet pieces from this project that look just like the ones pictured in your link! Some have dark spots as did hers. I hadn't thought to dye them a dark color, interesting idea. There was a plastic bag with some very dark brown doilies in them. When I opened the bags after getting home, they felt sticky. I think she may have tried to dye over spots and stains, why she didn't rinse the dye out....I don't know. I rinsed them so they are not sticky any more, but they didn't turn out a nice even color like the ones pictured in your link above.


the reason you didn't see a link is I figured any one following my lace party had already scrolled past your post of the sweater I didn't need to ask if you had seen.

ps the dye situation; ritz makes a dye remover that might help get the poorly applied dye out enough to allow a dye-over.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Joyce, that looks interesting. I don't think I have seen one of these with sleeves before.


I knit one a while ago for GD but it turned out bigger than expected so I've yet to block it, I need to get that done as she's had a growth spirt so it might fit now


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485416-1.html#11150953

someone else's brilliant yellow stunner


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485416-1.html#11150953
> 
> someone else's brilliant yellow stunner


That is a very nice cardi.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Those are some serious windows! Hope they have a ladder to clean them!
> 
> What type of siding is that? Is it normally that color or is it stained?


I thought that (about windows) when I got to visit Biltmore Estate. One section of windows follows a spiral staircase. Imagine cleaning those on the outside!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Joyce, that looks interesting. I don't think I have seen one of these with sleeves before.


The original pattern didn't have sleeves. I picked up the pattern from a link here on KP. I was wondering how to go about adding sleeves myself when I noticed the addition of a sleeve pattern just after the original pattern was put online. There are a few patterns for this type of circular garment with sleeves, but I think most of them are sleeveless.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> the reason you didn't see a link is I figured any one following my lace party had already scrolled past your post of the sweater I didn't need to ask if you had seen.
> 
> ps the dye situation; ritz makes a dye remover that might help get the poorly applied dye out enough to allow a dye-over.


Yes, I did use a package of dye remover and it took some of the dye out, but they are all pretty uneven in color. Actually, I can use them that way! The dye has faded enough that they have a definite vintage look. Got a "pig" (project in a grocery sack) right now that can use one. The items dyed navy blue were of the same pattern as some other pieces I found among the aunt's linens! They had dark spots and sections just like the before photos. I didn't read the whole thread to see if she tried to remove or lighten the darker areas before dyeing. The pieces I have that match the navy blue ones haven't been treated in any way. The brown ones were completely different. I was just wondering if the dying would go any better for the one that match the navy pieces or not. Maybe if the dye is dark enough, it would work. I don't know if the brown pieces were dyed to hide stains or just to make them brown. The rest of her house was in browns, inside and out. So she may have just wanted brown doilies and didn't have access to crochet thread that was dyed brown in the manufacturing process.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485416-1.html#11150953
> 
> someone else's brilliant yellow stunner


That really is gorgeous. I've admired the pattern in the Mary Maxim catalog for as long as it has been pictured there. The sparkly yellow yarn really makes it stand out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Those are some serious windows! Hope they have a ladder to clean them!
> 
> What type of siding is that? Is it normally that color or is it stained?


Those windows are a major feature on this house and most of them are really huge. These people have
the money to afford a window cleaner periodically. Am sure they will do that but wouldn't want to see the bill.

The siding is called board and batten. There are a wide boards installed vertically with narrow boards installed over the seams
Often cedar wood is used but I installed pine for cost saving. The color is a light stain to preserve the natural yellowing color of pine. 
Otherwise the wood would have turned brown due to oxidation in our climate. It does fit the house well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That sounds like a really nice time. I have always dreaded family get togethers though. And a garden salad is delicious! What I had for supper. The lettuce fresh cut from my garden! Yummy.


What I love about summer garden salads is all the wild greens that can be added to the typical ingredients. They add such richness of texture and taste.

My family is a self-chosen one and our gatherings are always celebratory of our shared past, our growing members, and the things we are doing now to keep the movement going forward. While there were over 50 people at the pig roast, about 15 were family to me. It was very community centered and the feelings were high all around.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Those windows are a major feature on this house and most of them are really huge. These people have
> the money to afford a window cleaner periodically. Am sure they will do that but wouldn't want to see the bill.
> 
> The siding is called board and batten. There are a wide boards installed vertically with narrow boards installed over the seams
> ...


I would have used a stain also. A lot of folks here use cedar and while it does silver up nicely, I prefer the "natural" tone and use a clear wood preservative on the wood.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485559-1.html#11153954

Some more pictures of Mother Nature I wanted to share.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485559-1.html#11153954
> 
> Some more pictures of Mother Nature I wanted to share.


Really nice pics. Nature certainly does put on quite the show!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485559-1.html#11153954
> 
> Some more pictures of Mother Nature I wanted to share.


Those are lovely :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are lovely :sm24:


I agree.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

congrats to you Ros on you beautiful baby shawl. If I have not mentioned on your previous pics, of course, your DGS is always a treat and brings a smile every time.
Your vest is very nice, Tanya and it looks like you did a very good job on your big project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Del, Norma, and Julie, thanks! Glad you liked them!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-arbor-cardigan

I am currently sort of knitting this cardigan. Changed the pattern even before a cast on! Imagine that. :sm16:

Anyway, just wanted to share some pictures of it so far.

I am knitting this in one piece bottom up, just because! If I had used the number of stitches the pattern called for, it would be over 16 inches too big around for me! :sm06: That is where math and swatches come in handy!

I have also put a gusset in. Again, just because! I am now ready to separate the fronts from the back and needed to take a break.

I cast on 354 stitches to start. I did not do the decreases after the bottom band. That seemed like way too many stitches to decrease. I plan on doing this in another color. I will have 3 stitches for the front i-cord band instead of 2. Just does not look right to me. Also, I will have an additional purl stitch at the beginning and end of the cable pattern. With only one stitch the division of sides from cable design is a little vague to me. Even with it smoothed out flat.

I will be doing drop shoulder sleeves instead of set in sleeves. And I will be knitting them in the round instead of flat. Also, I plan on putting a cable design down the sleeves instead of just stockinette. Again, just because I can! :sm04:

So, here is my lovely, bright red WIP.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

This is gorgeous! I'm not at this stage of competence yet. But I can dream...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-arbor-cardigan
> 
> I am currently sort of knitting this cardigan. Changed the pattern even before a cast on! Imagine that. :sm16:
> 
> ...


I love this. I don't think I have mentioned here before, but I can barely knit a row, because I have numb or tingling fingers- can't hold my needles.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> This is gorgeous! I'm not at this stage of competence yet. But I can dream...


Thank you! Dreams are good! :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love this. I don't think I have mentioned here before, but I can barely knit a row, because I have numb or tingling fingers- can't hold my needles.


Julie, thank you! Sorry you are unable to knit though. :sm03: Have you done any hand massage? My hands can get fairly tingly also, and numb. Not a good feeling. But, so far I have been able to massage it away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, thank you! Sorry you are unable to knit though. :sm03: Have you done any hand massage? My hands can get fairly tingly also, and numb. Not a good feeling. But, so far I have been able to massage it away.


Warmth helps to some extent- I am having an X-Ray shortly to check the cervical vertebrae- I have known for years that there was arthritis there. It is a bummer of a feeling for a knitter especially, but affects so much else.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I would have used a stain also. A lot of folks here use cedar and while it does silver up nicely, I prefer the "natural" tone and use a clear wood preservative on the wood.


Yes, cedar ages differently. It also weathers differently in different climates. This is pine which tends to bleach out in the sun and then begins to pick up mold and get very dark. This stain color was actually an accident but very fortuitous especially in terms of the red roof and black trim It is a stunning look.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> congrats to you Ros on you beautiful baby shawl. If I have not mentioned on your previous pics, of course, your DGS is always a treat and brings a smile every time.
> Your vest is very nice, Tanya and it looks like you did a very good job on your big project.


Thank you Jan. Nice to see you again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JanetLee--What a wonderful red sweater. And you do love the cables--also excellent. Your red projects may be an inspiration to me as I never work in red for some reason, or no reason.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Warmth helps to some extent- I am having an X-Ray shortly to check the cervical vertebrae- I have known for years that there was arthritis there. It is a bummer of a feeling for a knitter especially, but affects so much else.


Weird, for me ice packs work. Just goes to show we are all different.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, cedar ages differently. It also weathers differently in different climates. This is pine which tends to bleach out in the sun and then begins to pick up mold and get very dark. This stain color was actually an accident but very fortuitous especially in terms of the red roof and black trim It is a stunning look.


Those colors do look good together! Hopefully it ages well.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> JanetLee--What a wonderful red sweater. And you do love the cables--also excellent. Your red projects may be an inspiration to me as I never work in red for some reason, or no reason.


Thank you, Tanya. With my weird coloring, shades of red actually look good on me. But not, and never ever *pink*. :sm06:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-arbor-cardigan
> 
> I am currently sort of knitting this cardigan. Changed the pattern even before a cast on! Imagine that. :sm16:
> 
> ...


Beautiful knitting, JanetLee. I love that bright red.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love this. I don't think I have mentioned here before, but I can barely knit a row, because I have numb or tingling fingers- can't hold my needles.


That has to be stressful, Julie. Temporary, I hope?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Weird, for me ice packs work. Just goes to show we are all different.


mmmm, it does indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That has to be stressful, Julie. Temporary, I hope?


Don't know yet, I've just got in from having X-rays taken- will be a couple of weeks before the results are through.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JanetLee -- another gorgeous project. Like the pattern and like the changes that you're planning on making. It should be lovely and the color..... well.... yum.

Julie -- oh no!!! Hadn't realized that you've been cut off of knitting temporarily. I certainly hope it is temporary. Hope the hip is recovering well and everyday you are getting around a bit better.

I've been "heads-down" today trying to make progress on my stained glass afghan. Have finished the mitered squares which are in color as well as the fill-in black half-squares. So far have picked up stitches on 2 sides of blanket in preparation for working a border in the round. Just had to stop and let my eyes rest. Working on black isn't as easy as it might have been in years past. But one way or the other, I'm hoping to finish up before the next ladies tea. If so, then it will have taken me four months for what I mistakenly thought would be a quick project. 

Thanks NancyLea for leading us the last couple of weeks. I haven't been that active, but have been following along. Lots of good ideas and information given. Thanks.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-arbor-cardigan
> 
> I am currently sort of knitting this cardigan. Changed the pattern even before a cast on! Imagine that. :sm16:
> 
> ...


WOW! sure it aint reversible very smooth backside.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- another gorgeous project. Like the pattern and like the changes that you're planning on making. It should be lovely and the color..... well.... yum.
> 
> Julie -- oh no!!! Hadn't realized that you've been cut off of knitting temporarily. I certainly hope it is temporary. Hope the hip is recovering well and everyday you are getting around a bit better.
> 
> ...


no problem every body gets busy at their own times, glad to see you at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- another gorgeous project. Like the pattern and like the changes that you're planning on making. It should be lovely and the color..... well.... yum.
> 
> Julie -- oh no!!! Hadn't realized that you've been cut off of knitting temporarily. I certainly hope it is temporary. Hope the hip is recovering well and everyday you are getting around a bit better.
> 
> ...


Thanks DeEtta- it is a real blow- but hopefully the quacks may come up with a solution.

The hip itself is good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

JanetLee, lovely nature photos & your sweater is going to be beautiful.

Julie, I hope the doctors get to the bottom of the problem with your hands & can help with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> JanetLee, lovely nature photos & your sweater is going to be beautiful.
> 
> Julie, I hope the doctors get to the bottom of the problem with your hands & can help with it.


I certainly hope so, Bonnie- it complicates so many things one takes for granted!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Janet Lee, your sweater is going to be absolutely perfect! Love it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-arbor-cardigan
> 
> I am currently sort of knitting this cardigan. Changed the pattern even before a cast on! Imagine that. :sm16:
> 
> ...


Ah, didn't realize it was inspired by a Nora Gaughan design. I like a lot of her patterns but have never made any. I love her neck band. Will you be using that part of the pattern?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

just heard that my second favorite local yarn shop is closing, sob, l think i'll meander out tomorrow and ask if they plan on selling maniquiens: can it hurt?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> just heard that my second favorite local yarn shop is closing, sob, l think i'll meander out tomorrow and ask if they plan on selling maniquiens: can it hurt?


Never hurts to ask. And maybe there will be some good yarn sales, too.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-arbor-cardigan
> 
> I am currently sort of knitting this cardigan. Changed the pattern even before a cast on! Imagine that. :sm16:
> 
> ...


Oooooh, beautiful! Cables, cables & more cables--right up your alley! That is a pretty design; and the back side of the cables makes an interesting pattern , too.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know yet, I've just got in from having X-rays taken- will be a couple of weeks before the results are through.


Sorry to hear that the numbness is persisting. It seems incredible that it will take several weeks before you hear what the results of the x-rays are--but on second thought, considering how long it took the medical establishment to fix your hip, I guess I shouldn't be that surprised. :sm03: 
Glad to hear your hip is doing OK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Sorry to hear that the numbness is persisting. It seems incredible that it will take several weeks before you hear what the results of the x-rays are--but on second thought, considering how long it took the medical establishment to fix your hip, I guess I shouldn't be that surprised. :sm03:
> Glad to hear your hip is doing OK.


We pay in time- but we don't get bankrupted for any medical treatment, in the way you can be in the US.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-arbor-cardigan
> 
> I am currently sort of knitting this cardigan. Changed the pattern even before a cast on! Imagine that. :sm16:
> 
> ...


That is fabulous. Those cables are gorgeous and the colour is a beauty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love this. I don't think I have mentioned here before, but I can barely knit a row, because I have numb or tingling fingers- can't hold my needles.


That is awful. I know life without knitting is boring. :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Weird, for me ice packs work. Just goes to show we are all different.


I have my ice pack across my shoulder as I type :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is awful. I know life without knitting is boring. :sm25:


There's so many things that become difficult, but barely being able to knit is right up there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's so many things that become difficult, but barely being able to knit is right up there.


Indeed. There are so many things I can't do. The washing up for instance and vacuuming. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Indeed. There are so many things I can't do. The washing up for instance and vacuuming. :sm24:


I can manage the washing up, with care, but getting the casserole in and out of the oven has been difficult. I've not yet tried vacuuming!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485559-1.html#11153954
> 
> Some more pictures of Mother Nature I wanted to share.


Beautiful subject matter, JanetLee. Love them all.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree.


Oh, hello, Julie. I haven't seen anything from you for a while. Hope all is ok?

ETA read on and see everything is anything but ok - so sorry, Julie. I wonder if it has anything to do with using crutches or sticks. Whatever the cause I hope a solution is found before the lack of knitting drives you completely nuts. Can you spend some time designing, perhaps.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-arbor-cardigan
> 
> I am currently sort of knitting this cardigan. Changed the pattern even before a cast on! Imagine that. :sm16:
> 
> ...


I love this pattern - put it in my queue. Love your version too, especially in that glorious red.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, hello, Julie. I haven't seen anything from you for a while. Hope all is ok?
> 
> ETA read on and see everything is anything but ok - so sorry, Julie. I wonder if it has anything to do with using crutches or sticks. Whatever the cause I hope a solution is found before the lack of knitting drives you completely nuts. Can you spend some time designing, perhaps.


Thank you for your concern, Linda- The results of the X-Ray should be through in a fortnight, just at the moment it is my leg keeping me awake. I can't use my desk until I can sit on a lower chair- I have been using the sticks to walk for so long that I doubt that is the cause. The rain has set in, so there will be no work on the ramp today. I really need to be able to get out and walk, but have been defeated by the problem of how to get both me and the stroller down the steps. It is hard to keep one's spirits up, when unable to knit. Bit worried about how much all the extra trips to the doctor will cost, at least the Rehab Nurse coming daily does not cost me directly.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know yet, I've just got in from having X-rays taken- will be a couple of weeks before the results are through.


The waiting is so frustrating. I hate that it will take so long for you to know.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Tanya. With my weird coloring, shades of red actually look good on me. But not, and never ever *pink*. :sm06:


I couldn't wear pink or red, just cranberry, when I had my auburn hair. Now both are great.

Loved your pics, by the way.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> just heard that my second favorite local yarn shop is closing, sob, l think i'll meander out tomorrow and ask if they plan on selling maniquiens: can it hurt?


How sad, it is harder and harder for them to compete with online shops. It would be nice to find a mannequin. Getting one is in my wish list. I know when our LYS closed, they were happy that people bought so much inventory, they would probably welcome selling one if they have any.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Indeed. There are so many things I can't do. The washing up for instance and vacuuming. :sm24:


I found someone to clean my house monthly. She and her crew clean a lot of homes in my neighborhood and they do a far better job than I do. ???? I hope you are improving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The waiting is so frustrating. I hate that it will take so long for you to know.


You get used to it, Barbara- meantime I am keeping abreast of the dishes, because I like the warmth.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You get used to it, Barbara- meantime I am keeping abreast of the dishes, because I like the warmth.


Well, we do what we have to do, don't we? I have had a bad headache for at least a week now and my rheumatologist asked me to let him know if a "different" headache occurred. With this one my scalp has been very tender, almost bruised feeling, and it feels like someone out an anvil or cast iron skillet on the top of my head. So, like a good patient, I let him know and now they are talking about Giant Cell Arteritis which often accompanies Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I'm glad he warned me about the headaches because I often have chronic headaches and might have thought this was another and never mentioned it. As GCA can affect one's vision, they may do a biospsy and it is taken at the temple area. I should know about this in a day or so. Groan. I think it is time for all of us with ailments to get better!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, we do what we have to do, don't we? I have had a bad headache for at least a week now and my rheumatologist asked me to let him know if a "different" headache occurred. With this one my scalp has been very tender, almost bruised feeling, and it feels like someone out an anvil or cast iron skillet on the top of my head. So, like a good patient, I let him know and now they are talking about Giant Cell Arteritis which often accompanies Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I'm glad he warned me about the headaches because I often have chronic headaches and might have thought this was another and never mentioned it. As GCA can affect one's vision, they may do a biospsy and it is taken at the temple area. I should know about this in a day or so. Groan. I think it is time for all of us with ailments to get better!


I'll second that, Barbara. I'm so sorry you are still suffering. Fingers crossed that they can get you sorted.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'll second that, Barbara. I'm so sorry you are still suffering. Fingers crossed that they can get you sorted.


Thank you, Linda. We are getting there, it's just slow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, we do what we have to do, don't we? I have had a bad headache for at least a week now and my rheumatologist asked me to let him know if a "different" headache occurred. With this one my scalp has been very tender, almost bruised feeling, and it feels like someone out an anvil or cast iron skillet on the top of my head. So, like a good patient, I let him know and now they are talking about Giant Cell Arteritis which often accompanies Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I'm glad he warned me about the headaches because I often have chronic headaches and might have thought this was another and never mentioned it. As GCA can affect one's vision, they may do a biospsy and it is taken at the temple area. I should know about this in a day or so. Groan. I think it is time for all of us with ailments to get better!


Thinking of you- I agree it is a situation for a groan- the delights of growing older!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of you- I agree it is a situation for a groan- the delights of growing older!


????????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485559-1.html#11153954
> 
> Some more pictures of Mother Nature I wanted to share.


THanks, JanetLee. Love the pics of the beauty you find on your walks.  Looks like a lovely cardigan. What color are you making it? AH! Red, I love it!

Hugs, Julie. That must be so frustrating. What has the doctor said?

Barbara, so sorry to hear of your headaches. Hopefully, the tests will come back negative.

We went walking last night and the sandhill crane family came out to the water at the cove in the setting sun. I will post the pics as soon as I get them uploaded.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One benefit of the water pill I've been scripted medically for... atmospheric weather changes don't hurt as long (if I have one THAT severe). Now I have a delightful little spin and I'm not worried. Mostly happened when sitting down... I've lived with 'weather headaches' most of my life - this is a pleasant experience and I have told my previous doctor that I prefer the less painful 'trip'. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, JanetLee. Love the pics of the beauty you find on your walks.  Looks like a lovely cardigan. What color are you making it? AH! Red, I love it!
> 
> Hugs, Julie. That must be so frustrating. What has the doctor said?
> 
> ...


It will take about two weeks for the result of the X-Ray to trickle through. Looking forward to seeing the new photos.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

NancyLea sure hope you can get a mannequin at a reasonable price. They can be pretty spendy.

Sorry to hear of the headaches, Barbara. Hope they can be sorted out in short order.

Karen, good to hear that you find some relief of your weather headaches.The barometric pressure changes can surely cause a lot more problems than most of us are aware of.

Bev, looking forward to your photos.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> One benefit of the water pill I've been scripted medically for... atmospheric weather changes don't hurt as long (if I have one THAT severe). Now I have a delightful little spin and I'm not worried. Mostly happened when sitting down... I've lived with 'weather headaches' most of my life - this is a pleasant experience and I have told my previous doctor that I prefer the less painful 'trip'. :sm23: :sm24:


Especially when the more painful ones can involve falling off chairs or falling from standing. Found out in a round about way I may have vertigo. Can't confirm that until I'm 65 and go on govt. "insurance". At least, I hope it will be there in a little more than a year.

I've only had a bad weather headache once. That was enough for me. Had been fighting a serious sinus infection when a tornado passed close by. And, to make it more fun, I was at work at the time. That was the strangest experience. When the eye of the tornado was gone, so was the massive headache.

So I can sure sympathize with you. Hope the worst is behind you. We've all got better things to do than be ill and injured. Wish I could race around and stay up half the night like I did in my 20's. There is sooooo much I'd like to do before I leave this life. Like George Burns (and many others) have said, growing old is not for sissies!!! Take care one and all.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> NancyLea sure hope you can get a mannequin at a reasonable price. They can be pretty spendy.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the headaches, Barbara. Hope they can be sorted out in short order.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Del. I'm happy to have a caring and responsive rheumatologist.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, JanetLee. Love the pics of the beauty you find on your walks.  Looks like a lovely cardigan. What color are you making it? AH! Red, I love it!
> 
> Hugs, Julie. That must be so frustrating. What has the doctor said?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev. They are looking for a specific condition. At least it won't be a trial and elimination thing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful knitting, JanetLee. I love that bright red.


Thanks, Barbara, Managed another 10 rows so far today, then it just got too hot on the front porch. The sun was creeping in closer and closer and the heat was building. So, in the house because even the back porch is hot! Even in the shade, but considering it is probably in the low 90s, it would be considered just a bit warm.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know yet, I've just got in from having X-rays taken- will be a couple of weeks before the results are through.


Yuck, the waiting is worse than the knowing. When you know you can start making plans, otherwise you are in limbo. Hope it works out well for you. Not being able to do something you love is disheartening.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, DeEtta, it is at that point where you make sure you have enough time slotted to do at least two rows. And there is a minimum of 15 minutes per row. More with the cables, and some rows haved 9 twists per section. Not a complicated pattern, just takes a while, and of course I am a bit anal and do not want to have to frog! Not cables! Ugh! And I love the bright red! Such a happy color I think.

Sounds like you are in the final stretch with your afghan. Looking forward to the completed picture. And all those ends, wow.... :sm06:



Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- another gorgeous project. Like the pattern and like the changes that you're planning on making. It should be lovely and the color..... well.... yum.
> 
> Julie -- oh no!!! Hadn't realized that you've been cut off of knitting temporarily. I certainly hope it is temporary. Hope the hip is recovering well and everyday you are getting around a bit better.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> WOW! sure it aint reversible very smooth backside.


Nope, not reversible, but the backside isn't messy either like with some designs. One of the things I like about cables.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Barbara, Managed another 10 rows so far today, then it just got too hot on the front porch. The sun was creeping in closer and closer and the heat was building. So, in the house because even the back porch is hot! Even in the shade, but considering it is probably in the low 90s, it would be considered just a bit warm.


Could do with some summer warmth right now- I have cranked the heater right up. Wish I could do even a row.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> JanetLee, lovely nature photos & your sweater is going to be beautiful.
> 
> Julie, I hope the doctors get to the bottom of the problem with your hands & can help with it.


Thanks, Bonnie. I am still "scratching the brain" on how exactly I want to do the sleeves. I have a picture in my mind of what I want, but that will be contigent on how many stitches I will be picking up around the armholes, the number of decreases at the "seam", etc. Lots of scratch paper work yet to be done. But, it is fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yuck, the waiting is worse than the knowing. When you know you can start making plans, otherwise you are in limbo. Hope it works out well for you. Not being able to do something you love is disheartening.


It really is - I am flopping around like the proverbial dead fish.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ah, didn't realize it was inspired by a Nora Gaughan design. I like a lot of her patterns but have never made any. I love her neck band. Will you be using that part of the pattern?


Yes, sort of. In her pattern she has it sewn down. I plan on (trying) knitting it onto the back with the live stitches left from the back neck portion. Sure hope that makes sense! Like when you are doing the shoulder saddle on a gansey, you have live stitches from the front and back, and the stitches from the saddle. You put it all together without a seam. That is my intent. Plus, since I am not doing all the arm hole decreases, I will be doing some upper back decreases so the shoulder doesn't end up all the way to the elbow! Again, something to figure out as I go along. And take good notes because I plan on making another one of these in a beautiful green mist wool I have.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Oooooh, beautiful! Cables, cables & more cables--right up your alley! That is a pretty design; and the back side of the cables makes an interesting pattern , too.


Thanks, Del! Yes, I really do enjoy cables! I must, I make a lot of things with them! But I still knit lace also! In fact, my "other" project now is a lace scarf. Nothing fancy, just a mindless lace design when I need a break from all the counting with the cables. I know, there is counting in lace, but it is different.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is fabulous. Those cables are gorgeous and the colour is a beauty.


Thanks Norma! I am a cable pattern collector and this one really caught my eye! And I had more than enough of the red, it was the right weight, so why not! Even if I decide I don't want it, some in-law will! That is, if DH would let it even leave the house! He is really liking this one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have my ice pack across my shoulder as I type :sm24:


I sometimes have one on the desk beside me for comfort when on the computer. May seem weird, but it works for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful subject matter, JanetLee. Love them all.


Thanks, Linda! Sure is nice when Mother Nature is so agreeable!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love this pattern - put it in my queue. Love your version too, especially in that glorious red.


Thank you! What color is going to be your choice?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I am on my third hank and still have five left. Should have enough for looong sleeves! :sm19:



eshlemania said:


> THanks, JanetLee. Love the pics of the beauty you find on your walks.  Looks like a lovely cardigan. What color are you making it? AH! Red, I love it!
> 
> Hugs, Julie. That must be so frustrating. What has the doctor said?
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really is - I am flopping around like the proverbial dead fish.


Now that is rough. I am really sorry you are not able to knit. I know how I feel when I cannot knit, or my knee is way to painful to hike or even bike. Hopefully whatever is wrong is a quick fix and you will be back better than ever.

It is good to know that your hip is better though. But with the rain keeping you in I guess you are not getting all the exercise you want. {{hugs}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Now that is rough. I am really sorry you are not able to knit. I know how I feel when I cannot knit, or my knee is way to painful to hike or even bike. Hopefully whatever is wrong is a quick fix and you will be back better than ever.
> 
> It is good to know that your hip is better though. But with the rain keeping you in I guess you are not getting all the exercise you want. {{hugs}}


Yes, I must try and concentrate on the positives. Thank you for the hugs.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> NancyLea sure hope you can get a mannequin at a reasonable price. They can be pretty spendy.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the headaches, Barbara. Hope they can be sorted out in short order.
> 
> ...


the mannequin--- store will close mid October if all stays well for family. i'm on the list for wants a dolly.

never let me go to a lys with spendable cash- 13 skeins of yarn and 7books/ pattern packs and BOBBIN LACE STARTER KIT WITH BOBBINS!!!!!! had tried bobbins lace on pillow pillow and wasn't happy between cardboard bobbins and tangles.

one of the books is knitting around by zimmermann--- good reading times ahead, three are pineapple or doily specific, ones Barbara Abbeys knitting lace, and one is shawl specific so if I get started on my promise of one of each, i'll have share-ables for another class session early next year.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> the mannequin--- store will close mid October if all stays well for family. i'm on the list for wants a dolly.
> 
> never let me go to a lys with spendable cash- 13 skeins of yarn and 7books/ pattern packs and BOBBIN LACE STARTER KIT WITH BOBBINS!!!!!! had tried bobbins lace on pillow pillow and wasn't happy between cardboard bobbins and tangles.
> 
> one of the books is knitting around by zimmermann--- good reading times ahead, three are pineapple or doily specific, ones Barbara Abbeys knitting lace, and one is shawl specific so if I get started on my promise of one of each, i'll have share-ables for another class session early next year.


Score! What a great haul and nice to find the bobbin Lace kit. Looking forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Score! What a great haul and nice to find the bobbin Lace kit. Looking forward to seeing what you make.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


what i'll make--- a mess!?????!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a wonderful haul. Have fun with it :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> what i'll make--- a mess!?????!


I have a copy of the bobbin lace book... what I want are scanned copies of the pineapple editions. :sm24:

I'm currently finishing the 2nd of 3 baby bibs...modified grandmother's dishcloth (using knit front & back in the place of the YO...so the wee darling cannot trap the fingers). :sm23:

Photos will have to wait as it is raining and dark...and I'm NOT inside of a building.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! What color is going to be your choice?


I don't know yet - a rich royal blue maybe. I have a couple of sweaters waiting to be knit first.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> what i'll make--- a mess!?????!


Quite a haul. You are going to be busy for a while. :sm01:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> what i'll make--- a mess!?????!


What a happy thought! Some "messes" just put a smile on my face, like groups of yarn or groups of books! The first time I came across an Elizabeth Zimmermann book was in a local public library. I eventually purchased a copy because of the great instructions and information, but that first time was just a lot of fun reading her sense of humor! Your other books look fabulous. I love pineapple designs....to the point of downloading free patterns that include them....though I may never have the time to make even half of them.

Speaking of E. Zimmermann, I finally got the circle-and-a -half shawl completely frogged and will re-do it using her shawl with concentric circles of holes pattern in "Knitter's Almanac", but changing the beginning so that hopefully I end up with one half-circle this time! Taking out the Shetland Lace yarn because it broke in places (probably because it couldn't support the weight of the rest of the shawl) and substituting a more durable fingering yarn. Probably won't have enough yarn to make the lace border in the pattern, but I'll just have to see how things turn out. When I frogged each band, wound it onto cardboard tubes from toilet paper and paper towels, then numbered each tube so I can keep the sequence of the different yarns in the same order. Some of the yarn was very hard to frog, so if this one goes rogue, I won't be taking it apart again. At least the Zimmermann instructions are easier for me to understand so I can keep track of the shawl shape before it gets out of control. Almost got my current project done, so I should be starting this re-make today or tomorrow. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

NancyLea -- the Abbey book has been on my shelf for years and years. It is probably one of my "top 10". I go to it all the time for edgings and insertions. Think you will enjoy it. The only down side is that I don't like the symbol set that she used for her pattern directions. So over time, I've ended up charting most of the patterns. I've done it so often now, that it is second nature and it is a quick task for me. Great haul......


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Posted pics of the cranes last night. Forgot to click send apparently,cause they are no where to be found. So here they are.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

NancyLea, nice haul. We will want to see pics of any bobbin work, of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Posted pics of the cranes last night. Forgot to click send apparently,cause they are no where to be found. So here they are.


My word they are big now!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word they are big now!


ditto, first thought hard to tell whose who.

bobbin lace as soon as I can but at least a month out. special request project is top of list this month. baby is already three months old; aunt nancy just doesn't like pattern or yarn colors. pltttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great haul, Nancylea, pineapple doilies are my favourite. I hav a couple of old books
I finally blocked the round sweater I did for GD.
I also did a Tiger eye lace scarf


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Posted pics of the cranes last night. Forgot to click send apparently,cause they are no where to be found. So here they are.


Wow, the babies are not so little now! Great shots.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great haul, Nancylea, pineapple doilies are my favourite. I hav a couple of old books
> I finally blocked the round sweater I did for GD.
> I also did a Tiger eye lace scarf


Gorgeous sweater, but absolutely love the scarf!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great haul, Nancylea, pineapple doilies are my favourite. I hav a couple of old books
> I finally blocked the round sweater I did for GD.
> I also did a Tiger eye lace scarf


Beautiful work. I love the scarf :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Posted pics of the cranes last night. Forgot to click send apparently,cause they are no where to be found. So here they are.


They are great photos :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great haul, Nancylea, pineapple doilies are my favourite. I hav a couple of old books
> I finally blocked the round sweater I did for GD.
> I also did a Tiger eye lace scarf


Those are so pretty. I love the round sweater especially. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word they are big now!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous work, Bonnie.  That sweater is gorgeous. What little girl would not LOVE that color. 

Thanks all for the comments on the cranes. We were just happy to see them.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great haul, Nancylea, pineapple doilies are my favourite. I hav a couple of old books
> I finally blocked the round sweater I did for GD.
> I also did a Tiger eye lace scarf


love them, gorgeous pattern(stitches) great pattern on the circular, sleeves look spectacular.
did a little tiger eye in a beanie, thought the 'eye' placement was wrong, but seeing them stacked up I wonder if the pattern needs worked v shaped from nose to eyebrows rather then cutting just one repeat .
would need to work stockingette in lower eyes spots and upper nasal area.hmmmmm, must retry/


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Posted pics of the cranes last night. Forgot to click send apparently,cause they are no where to be found. So here they are.


They aren't babies any longer. So nice you have been able to see them grow.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great haul, Nancylea, pineapple doilies are my favourite. I hav a couple of old books
> I finally blocked the round sweater I did for GD.
> I also did a Tiger eye lace scarf


Sweet sweater. The tiger eye scarf is so pretty, love the bright colors.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the sweater and the scarf is wonderful. Gorgeous work.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> the mannequin--- store will close mid October if all stays well for family. i'm on the list for wants a dolly.
> 
> never let me go to a lys with spendable cash- 13 skeins of yarn and 7books/ pattern packs and BOBBIN LACE STARTER KIT WITH BOBBINS!!!!!! had tried bobbins lace on pillow pillow and wasn't happy between cardboard bobbins and tangles.
> 
> one of the books is knitting around by zimmermann--- good reading times ahead, three are pineapple or doily specific, ones Barbara Abbeys knitting lace, and one is shawl specific so if I get started on my promise of one of each, i'll have share-ables for another class session early next year.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Bonnie, your sweater & scarf are really eye-catching. Especially like the center section of the sweater.

Bev, thanx for the photos of the cranes. Looks like Papa crane is on sentry duty in the first one!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dell, he most always is. Thanks again to all who commented.

Our company is still here. They are wonderful guests. Thoughtful and kind. And we laugh! Oh, how we laugh. It's wonderful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Dell, he most always is. Thanks again to all who commented.
> 
> Our company is still here. They are wonderful guests. Thoughtful and kind. And we laugh! Oh, how we laugh. It's wonderful.


That is the best kind of guests! :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh dear Julie. Sorry you woes have morphed into hand issues keeping you from knitting. Eegads. What a horror. Hugs coming from me with prayers for healing -- quickly for sure.

What a lovely sweater you are working on, JanetLee.

Thanks for the crane update, Bev. Its hard to image that a couple of months will bring a hatchling to full grown. 

Great GD sweater with a fabulous color. I know one of my GDs loves that color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, Jan, it just got too hot today to work on it. I was hoping to be able to start the decreases at the shoulder tomorrow, but that is not going to happen. Such is life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Oh dear Julie. Sorry you woes have morphed into hand issues keeping you from knitting. Eegads. What a horror. Hugs coming from me with prayers for healing -- quickly for sure.
> 
> What a lovely sweater you are working on, JanetLee.
> 
> ...


It is not the best of situations, Jan, thanks for the hugs and prayers. I am trying not to grumble, and hopefully see a funny side, but I am not sure that there really is one!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Especially when the more painful ones can involve falling off chairs or falling from standing. Found out in a round about way I may have vertigo. Can't confirm that until I'm 65 and go on govt. "insurance". At least, I hope it will be there in a little more than a year.
> 
> I've only had a bad weather headache once. That was enough for me. Had been fighting a serious sinus infection when a tornado passed close by. And, to make it more fun, I was at work at the time. That was the strangest experience. When the eye of the tornado was gone, so was the massive headache.
> 
> So I can sure sympathize with you. Hope the worst is behind you. We've all got better things to do than be ill and injured. Wish I could race around and stay up half the night like I did in my 20's. There is sooooo much I'd like to do before I leave this life. Like George Burns (and many others) have said, growing old is not for sissies!!! Take care one and all.


Love your George Burns remembrance :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the great start NancyLea. And kudos for your positive outlook.

I am back from vacation and see that I am 41 pages behind. It is going to take a while to get through the posts but I do want to see what everyone has been knitting. I am almost done with Dancing Bees myself and should have an FO soon!

The vacation was fantastic. For those who do not know, DH and I went to the EAA Airventure Airshow in Oshkosh WI. It is a week-long airshow and fly-in. We trailered the helo up from Florida behind a motorcoach (much better tow than behind a pick-up truck). I flew five out of six flying days and twice alone. Way too cool!! I am up in the air with other helicopters, small planes, military jets, and the only two flying B-29's (love the sound of their engines) all around me. It was awesome! Six days of nothing but aviation :-D We had over twenty Rotorway helicopters along with other makes. Our campsite (rotorcraft only) was good and I got to hang with some really great people. I ran the Runway 5k in decent (for me) time. On the drive back we stopped by the Corvette Museum (really cool place) and toured Ruby Falls (also a cool place, but I would not recommend driving up the Scenic Highway with a 35' coach and 28' trailer, yikes!). 

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone. Actually, for me it is a great morning -- just finished up the stained glass afghan. What was supposed to be a quick project turned into a 3+-month'r. But its done, done, done. Ended up being 50" wide and 66" long. Used up a lot of yarn and now I have an afghan that I can us on my sofa which is long enough to sleep under when I move to the front room while company is visiting. Is it perfect? Well, of course not. But when looking at the back, I can see that I got progressively better at hiding my ends (to the Caron Simply Soft) better so that fewer are popping out with handling. So think we'll chalk this project up as a success and a learning experience. 

I think many of you know that the overall goal is to use up the last of my Caron Simply Soft. So, with the left overs from afghan I've started crocheting 5 1/2" granny squares which I'll arrange when they are all done and join with black making up 2 or 3 smaller blankets which will be donated to the emergency vehicles in the county. There is also yarn set aside for one more afghan (to be given as a gift) which I intend to crochet. Then it will ALL be gone. Amazing that the pile has been disappearing. So, sorry, but you'll no doubt continue to hear about the continuing saga of the disappearing yarn, but I hope to be done before winter sets in so I can get back to some lovely natural fibers.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie -- beautiful color on the round sweater. Hope you can get a picture of your GD modeling it. I'd love to see it on a form.

Bev -- Wonderful pics as always. Those babies are beautiful and not babies anymore. I really appreciate watching them through the last several months.

Julie -- Glad hip is recovering, but am so sorry to hear that your hands are still not cooperating yet. I just can't even imagine who frustrating this must be for you. Hoping for a very quick recovery.

Norma -- hope you are on the mend also.

JanetLee -- anxiously awaiting news of the RED sweater. The last photo was a "tease." More please.

NancyLea -- hope you get the mannequin or dress form that you want when the store closes. In the meantime, nice yarn.

Melanie -- sounds like you had an exceptionally good time on vacation. Thanks for sharing with us. 

Know I've missed someone and I apologize for that. Each day I take a look on hear (sometimes more than once a day) and it is so wonderful to have a group of friends with which to share some of the special things in life.


----------



## annieb5191 (Feb 5, 2017)

What a great idea! To use old up yarn and make squares out of them! Thanks for a GREAT IDEA! Although, I would lose my mind trying to decide which colors to put together! It's lovely and I am sure you will stay nice and warm using it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, sort of. In her pattern she has it sewn down. I plan on (trying) knitting it onto the back with the live stitches left from the back neck portion. Sure hope that makes sense! Like when you are doing the shoulder saddle on a gansey, you have live stitches from the front and back, and the stitches from the saddle. You put it all together without a seam. That is my intent. Plus, since I am not doing all the arm hole decreases, I will be doing some upper back decreases so the shoulder doesn't end up all the way to the elbow! Again, something to figure out as I go along. And take good notes because I plan on making another one of these in a beautiful green mist wool I have.


Absolutely understand. I think many patterns are written with the general public with its range of knitting skills in mind. Am struggling with writing up my vest pattern as some of my knitting protocol seems too complicated to write into a patterns for people with varying knitting skills. Sounds like this pattern may have been put together with this thought in mind, too. FYI, I often try to leave live stitches to pick up later even if they are only around the back of the neck. Like not having a seam ridge when possible.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks Norma! I am a cable pattern collector and this one really caught my eye! And I had more than enough of the red, it was the right weight, so why not! Even if I decide I don't want it, some in-law will! That is, if DH would let it even leave the house! He is really liking this one!


I love how supportive and involved your DH is with your knitting. What a joy.


----------



## annieb5191 (Feb 5, 2017)

Glad you enjoyed it, Melanie! Have been to the air show many times. Even volunteered a couple of times at it. Have lived in the metro Green Bay WI area for many years and every year, we love seeing all the planes that come in to do their touch and goes. Also, the Blue Angels did some practicing here before the performed in OshKosh this year. I happened to find out when they were going to be here and we were lucky enough to see some of it sitting on the NE runway across the highway. This truly is something that I am going to miss someday when I move from WI but always glad to hear that people like it. They have worked so many years to put a great show and just when you think it can't get any better, it does and thrilled to have it here in WI! Glad you had a safe trip, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So many things going on. 

Bev--exciting seeing the cranes growing up. They really must feel like family to you now. Beautiful pics.

Nancy Lea--what a great haul. Lots to think about making. Have that EZ book myself and love reading her. Great attitude and so encouraging for free experimenting.

Bonnie--that purple circle sweater is going to be soooo loved. It is wonderful. What size is that?

DeEtta--Congrats on completing the stain glass afghan. What did you discover about getting the ends to not pop out? I know that was such an issue for you. Miter squares really are such a terrific way to work small while making large. Have you looked at other modular to knit just to vary the experience? There are some shell type modules that are connected as knit and you may recall some that we looked and that Ronnie actually did in the shape of fish that get knit together. 

Melanie--I can hear your excitement about the vacation. Glad it was so good for you. And probably a bit better to be further north in the high heat of the summer.

Sorry for missing others--brain is so foggy these days with lack of sleep and anxiety over the job that just won't finish and owners who are always looking to dump on someont--me! Happily did get in some knitting. Did the July and August segments of Toni's Estonian Lace Sampler and am catching up on Elizabeth's YOEL 2017 August pattern. Must say that if I didn't have some humor and perspective today would really do me in. Have been trying to get a stove delivery for my house and coordinate betw the store and my gas person. What don't people understand when you say 'morning delivery only?' Then they call to say ETA will be 11-3 pm!!!!!!! Have a hissy fit on them and get them to commit to 10-12 noon. Okay. they arrive at 11 a.m. Good time. Stove is getting taken out of truck and the brake the glass in the door which goes flying over their truck. Just plain unbelievable. A call to the installer has him due by 12:30 pm--they got me scheduled early. Lowes did have another unit in stock so is now bringing another one. Fortunately they are only 20-25" away and the installer hopefully was reached to let him know what was happening. I was so ticked off as this was the 3rd time on this one purchase that Lowe's caused me grief. I told them that if they got back here late and the installer charged me more money, Lowe's needed to pay for it. Will give them a bit of credit in that they agreed to pay that surcharge on me. So now I am sitting here chatting with everyone while waiting for both delivery and installer to arrive, hopefully in a coordinated orchestrated display of serendipity success for the day.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. Actually, for me it is a great morning -- just finished up the stained glass afghan. What was supposed to be a quick project turned into a 3+-month'r. But its done, done, done. Ended up being 50" wide and 66" long. Used up a lot of yarn and now I have an afghan that I can us on my sofa which is long enough to sleep under when I move to the front room while company is visiting. Is it perfect? Well, of course not. But when looking at the back, I can see that I got progressively better at hiding my ends (to the Caron Simply Soft) better so that fewer are popping out with handling. So think we'll chalk this project up as a success and a learning experience.
> 
> I think many of you know that the overall goal is to use up the last of my Caron Simply Soft. So, with the left overs from afghan I've started crocheting 5 1/2" granny squares which I'll arrange when they are all done and join with black making up 2 or 3 smaller blankets which will be donated to the emergency vehicles in the county. There is also yarn set aside for one more afghan (to be given as a gift) which I intend to crochet. Then it will ALL be gone. Amazing that the pile has been disappearing. So, sorry, but you'll no doubt continue to hear about the continuing saga of the disappearing yarn, but I hope to be done before winter sets in so I can get back to some lovely natural fibers.


Your blanket is absolutely beautiful. Love the way you juxtaposed the colors. And, yes, how did you hide the ends so they don't pop out???


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> So many things going on.
> 
> Bev--exciting seeing the cranes growing up. They really must feel like family to you now. Beautiful pics.
> 
> ...


Are you bald yet from tearing your hair out in frustration? Can certainly empathize, and feel for you with not only the house people, but with botched deliveries! Hugs. Glad you've been able to get a bit of knitting done to soothe those nerves.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I am glad you had a wonderful holiday :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. Actually, for me it is a great morning -- just finished up the stained glass afghan. What was supposed to be a quick project turned into a 3+-month'r. But its done, done, done. Ended up being 50" wide and 66" long. Used up a lot of yarn and now I have an afghan that I can us on my sofa which is long enough to sleep under when I move to the front room while company is visiting. Is it perfect? Well, of course not. But when looking at the back, I can see that I got progressively better at hiding my ends (to the Caron Simply Soft) better so that fewer are popping out with handling. So think we'll chalk this project up as a success and a learning experience.
> 
> I think many of you know that the overall goal is to use up the last of my Caron Simply Soft. So, with the left overs from afghan I've started crocheting 5 1/2" granny squares which I'll arrange when they are all done and join with black making up 2 or 3 smaller blankets which will be donated to the emergency vehicles in the county. There is also yarn set aside for one more afghan (to be given as a gift) which I intend to crochet. Then it will ALL be gone. Amazing that the pile has been disappearing. So, sorry, but you'll no doubt continue to hear about the continuing saga of the disappearing yarn, but I hope to be done before winter sets in so I can get back to some lovely natural fibers.


That is so beautiful. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- beautiful color on the round sweater. Hope you can get a picture of your GD modeling it. I'd love to see it on a form.
> 
> Bev -- Wonderful pics as always. Those babies are beautiful and not babies anymore. I really appreciate watching them through the last several months.
> 
> ...


Thank you, DeEtta- at least I can still push or poke to type. So many other things are so hard.

The blanket looks lovely- it really is like stained glass.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

In case some missed it---This is a tip given on KP today regarding a way to bind off cable stitches that avoids the "fan-out". It was posted by MaggieBelize under the title "Better bind-off for cable knitting".

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=6643


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the great start NancyLea. And kudos for your positive outlook.
> 
> I am back from vacation and see that I am 41 pages behind. It is going to take a while to get through the posts but I do want to see what everyone has been knitting. I am almost done with Dancing Bees myself and should have an FO soon!
> 
> ...


sounds fantastic,,,,, is there a slide show?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

belle, love the miter job the black accent is to kill for. after seeing so much gorgeous, fantastic work posted by you people my new goal in life is that EVERY piece I start has the opporuntity(ms) to be fantastic.... slow down enjoy the process and frog sooner to avoid destroy it later. if I don't like what my fingers are doing NOW I certainly won't like what my eyes see later.

tamarque: corporations, what can we do? people used to have pride in workmanship and customer care, now it's JUST a paycheck for so many.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh, that is gorgeous! And I can see where it would make for a great morning knowing that lovely piece of art is finished! And in only 3 months, give or take. :sm24:



Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. Actually, for me it is a great morning -- just finished up the stained glass afghan. What was supposed to be a quick project turned into a 3+-month'r. But its done, done, done. Ended up being 50" wide and 66" long. Used up a lot of yarn and now I have an afghan that I can us on my sofa which is long enough to sleep under when I move to the front room while company is visiting. Is it perfect? Well, of course not. But when looking at the back, I can see that I got progressively better at hiding my ends (to the Caron Simply Soft) better so that fewer are popping out with handling. So think we'll chalk this project up as a success and a learning experience.
> 
> I think many of you know that the overall goal is to use up the last of my Caron Simply Soft. So, with the left overs from afghan I've started crocheting 5 1/2" granny squares which I'll arrange when they are all done and join with black making up 2 or 3 smaller blankets which will be donated to the emergency vehicles in the county. There is also yarn set aside for one more afghan (to be given as a gift) which I intend to crochet. Then it will ALL be gone. Amazing that the pile has been disappearing. So, sorry, but you'll no doubt continue to hear about the continuing saga of the disappearing yarn, but I hope to be done before winter sets in so I can get back to some lovely natural fibers.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- anxiously awaiting news of the RED sweater. The last photo was a "tease." More please.
> .


This made me chuckle! Right now it is way to hot to want to knit for more than a few minutes at a time. Especially with something this bulky. I am about half way up the yoke section after the split. I have I think, 5 or 6 more rows before I start the decreases. That should be fun!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Absolutely understand. I think many patterns are written with the general public with its range of knitting skills in mind. Am struggling with writing up my vest pattern as some of my knitting protocol seems too complicated to write into a patterns for people with varying knitting skills. Sounds like this pattern may have been put together with this thought in mind, too. FYI, I often try to leave live stitches to pick up later even if they are only around the back of the neck. Like not having a seam ridge when possible.


True, I think this one is geared more towards everyone, which actually makes sense to me. That way more folks are likely to buy the pattern. And leaving the neck stitches live just makes sense to me. Why use the yarn to bind off, and then use more yarn to pick up? I know some folks say it lends stability to the neckline, but to me it just seems weird. To each their own! I look at patterns as _suggestions_ rather than as _must do it this way_.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I love how supportive and involved your DH is with your knitting. What a joy.


It does help, for sure! He really likes what he calls the "complicated" cables. A C4B or a C4F is just not fancy enough for him anymore! Good thing I don't mind, but sometimes his ideas of cables to put together just isn't balanced for me. And when I explain my reasoning he usually agrees.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That sounds like an almost wasted day! Yuck! I really don't like it when things like that happen. I understand the preference for "morning only" for deliveries. Otherwise it feels like you whole day is spent hanging around waiting. Hope all works out well with the "final" delivery.



tamarque said:


> So many things going on.
> 
> Bev--exciting seeing the cranes growing up. They really must feel like family to you now. Beautiful pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> In case some missed it---This is a tip given on KP today regarding a way to bind off cable stitches that avoids the "fan-out". It was posted by MaggieBelize under the title "Better bind-off for cable knitting".
> 
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=6643


Interesting, I have done something similar. Thank you for the link.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Are you bald yet from tearing your hair out in frustration? Can certainly empathize, and feel for you with not only the house people, but with botched deliveries! Hugs. Glad you've been able to get a bit of knitting done to soothe those nerves.


Much thanks Del. Best reason to come here to chat--so much good support that helps me calm my head down and wonderful projects to see. Can say the stove got delivered and hooked up but the old one is still in the kitchen. Ugh! Have to get pics and put it on Freecycle to try and have someone get it. The one thing about knitting is that when it gets messed up no one will yell at you and call you names, and you can put it down and come back to it later when more focused. Definitely a venture with self-satisfaction and tonite will leave in a few moments for my little local knitter's group and will share the vest with them. That is always such a pleasant session.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> belle, love the miter job the black accent is to kill for. after seeing so much gorgeous, fantastic work posted by you people my new goal in life is that EVERY piece I start has the opporuntity(ms) to be fantastic.... slow down enjoy the process and frog sooner to avoid destroy it later. if I don't like what my fingers are doing NOW I certainly won't like what my eyes see later.
> 
> tamarque: corporations, what can we do? people used to have pride in workmanship and customer care, now it's JUST a paycheck for so many.


Yes--the US of Corporate America is what we have become.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> True, I think this one is geared more towards everyone, which actually makes sense to me. That way more folks are likely to buy the pattern. And leaving the neck stitches live just makes sense to me. Why use the yarn to bind off, and then use more yarn to pick up? I know some folks say it lends stability to the neckline, but to me it just seems weird. To each their own! I look at patterns as _suggestions_ rather than as _must do it this way_.


That is exactly what they are. We are on the same page.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That sounds like an almost wasted day! Yuck! I really don't like it when things like that happen. I understand the preference for "morning only" for deliveries. Otherwise it feels like you whole day is spent hanging around waiting. Hope all works out well with the "final" delivery.


The issue for morning delivery today was the gas man was scheduled for the afternoon and I needed to ensure the stove came before the installer. Lowe's totally messed up. It worked out finally but did drain my energy trying to make it work. Then while waiting for the gas guy, my electric service went out. It came back on shortly but after the mornings stress it totally drained me and it became almost impossible to concentrate on anything else. So the main project that was scheduled did get done but I could not focus on the billing work for this job so very frustrating. Good news is I have a new stove and new refrigerator out of this job so no worries for a few years about these appliances. If I have some control over the scheduling, being at home is not too bad as there is always something to do like knit, file, wash dishes, work in the garden, etc.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> In case some missed it---This is a tip given on KP today regarding a way to bind off cable stitches that avoids the "fan-out". It was posted by MaggieBelize under the title "Better bind-off for cable knitting".
> 
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=6643


Great info. I usually use the decrease method, but like this.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

For those that asked about hiding my ends, I found that the following approach worked the best. Keep in mind that each one of the black strips (or at least the bottom "V" shape of the strip) is made by picking up stitches. I do this by knitting through the top of the stitches on the edge. The consequence of that is that the edge of the last color block (the one I'm picking up edges from) rolls to the back and creates a clearly defined visible edge. So what I did was -- with yarn of the same color as the block, worked the end following one edge of the roll back up about 1" or so, then cross over and work down the other half of the stitch. Having reached the beginning location of the yarn end, I then threaded the remaining yarn back up the outside edge (the first one I worked up) -- taking the yarn through the center of the original knitting and the wrapped edge and then cut it off. That seems to be holding.

In the case of the black yarns, after moving both yarns to the outside of the color block (you'll see that early on, I didn't do this), I actually tied a square knot in the two black ends, then wove an end up through the "gutter" next to the pickup area. Then wove back down through the same yarns making sure that I worked the end through the regular knitting as well as itself. 

Hope that makes a little bit of sense. So far, very few of the ends are popping out. I'll try and take a photo to illustrate.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> For those that asked about hiding my ends, I found that the following approach worked the best. Keep in mind that each one of the black strips (or at least the bottom "V" shape of the strip) is made by picking up stitches. I do this by knitting through the top of the stitches on the edge. The consequence of that is that the edge of the last color block (the one I'm picking up edges from) rolls to the back and creates a clearly defined visible edge. So what I did was -- with yarn of the same color as the block, worked the end following one edge of the roll back up about 1" or so, then cross over and work down the other half of the stitch. Having reached the beginning location of the yarn end, I then threaded the remaining yarn back up the outside edge (the first one I worked up) -- taking the yarn through the center of the original knitting and the wrapped edge and then cut it off. That seems to be holding.
> 
> In the case of the black yarns, after moving both yarns to the outside of the color block (you'll see that early on, I didn't do this), I actually tied a square knot in the two black ends, then wove an end up through the "gutter" next to the pickup area. Then wove back down through the same yarns making sure that I worked the end through the regular knitting as well as itself.
> 
> Hope that makes a little bit of sense. So far, very few of the ends are popping out. I'll try and take a photo to illustrate.


thats the way to show us, do you have special draw on software or just the little pen icon on windows?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> For those that asked about hiding my ends, I found that the following approach worked the best. Keep in mind that each one of the black strips (or at least the bottom "V" shape of the strip) is made by picking up stitches. I do this by knitting through the top of the stitches on the edge. The consequence of that is that the edge of the last color block (the one I'm picking up edges from) rolls to the back and creates a clearly defined visible edge. So what I did was -- with yarn of the same color as the block, worked the end following one edge of the roll back up about 1" or so, then cross over and work down the other half of the stitch. Having reached the beginning location of the yarn end, I then threaded the remaining yarn back up the outside edge (the first one I worked up) -- taking the yarn through the center of the original knitting and the wrapped edge and then cut it off. That seems to be holding.
> 
> In the case of the black yarns, after moving both yarns to the outside of the color block (you'll see that early on, I didn't do this), I actually tied a square knot in the two black ends, then wove an end up through the "gutter" next to the pickup area. Then wove back down through the same yarns making sure that I worked the end through the regular knitting as well as itself.
> 
> Hope that makes a little bit of sense. So far, very few of the ends are popping out. I'll try and take a photo to illustrate.


Thank you very much. As you well know, a picture(s) is worth a thousand...!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Much thanks Del. Best reason to come here to chat--so much good support that helps me calm my head down and wonderful projects to see. Can say the stove got delivered and hooked up but the old one is still in the kitchen. Ugh! Have to get pics and put it on Freecycle to try and have someone get it. The one thing about knitting is that when it gets messed up no one will yell at you and call you names, and you can put it down and come back to it later when more focused. Definitely a venture with self-satisfaction and tonite will leave in a few moments for my little local knitter's group and will share the vest with them. That is always such a pleasant session.


Sounds like a good evening. The place I go for knitting companionship closes around 7 or 8 pm I think. Small town, closes early. But it is way too hot for me to venture out anyway. Last time I checked it was 107 degrees. That is _not_ a typo folks. It is that hot today, the last couple of days and probably tomorrow also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like a good evening. The place I go for knitting companionship closes around 7 or 8 pm I think. Small town, closes early. But it is way too hot for me to venture out anyway. Last time I checked it was 107 degrees. That is _not_ a typo folks. It is that hot today, the last couple of days and probably tomorrow also.


Would not mind a little bit of that though perhaps not as hot as a 100.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am on a stash busting mood... I just got through with 3 baby bibs (2 are identical pattern, but not colors).

Now I'm attempting a baby's knit top with some grade 4 starting yarn...working up to grade 3 using a 3.25mm set of circulars. I am going to get the colors going from deep purple to red...nothing is multicolored.

As for my Serrano... it is starting to bloom its little heart out with the combination of rain and sun. I have no idea if the tomato will bear...Mom will check on that plant. The shallots are doing fine, may have to top the sage again... and the Basil is losing 1 of 3 plants due to a leaf munching insect or chipmunk. Some of the shallots have been trimmed... I'm voting on the chipmunk. :sm23:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> thats the way to show us, do you have special draw on software or just the little pen icon on windows?


I use MS Powerpoint. Sorry I'm not a good artist, but hope the message gets across.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. Actually, for me it is a great morning -- just finished up the stained glass afghan. What was supposed to be a quick project turned into a 3+-month'r. But its done, done, done. Ended up being 50" wide and 66" long. Used up a lot of yarn and now I have an afghan that I can us on my sofa which is long enough to sleep under when I move to the front room while company is visiting. Is it perfect? Well, of course not. But when looking at the back, I can see that I got progressively better at hiding my ends (to the Caron Simply Soft) better so that fewer are popping out with handling. So think we'll chalk this project up as a success and a learning experience.
> 
> I think many of you know that the overall goal is to use up the last of my Caron Simply Soft. So, with the left overs from afghan I've started crocheting 5 1/2" granny squares which I'll arrange when they are all done and join with black making up 2 or 3 smaller blankets which will be donated to the emergency vehicles in the county. There is also yarn set aside for one more afghan (to be given as a gift) which I intend to crochet. Then it will ALL be gone. Amazing that the pile has been disappearing. So, sorry, but you'll no doubt continue to hear about the continuing saga of the disappearing yarn, but I hope to be done before winter sets in so I can get back to some lovely natural fibers.


You blanket is lovely but I can't imagine darning in all those ends.

I also hope to get a photo of the GD wearing the sweater, I hope she wears it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the great start NancyLea. And kudos for your positive outlook.
> 
> I am back from vacation and see that I am 41 pages behind. It is going to take a while to get through the posts but I do want to see what everyone has been knitting. I am almost done with Dancing Bees myself and should have an FO soon!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great vacation but I can't imagine driving a long coach plus a long trailer. I might be OK going forward but sure couldn't back up????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, DeEtta- at least I can still push or poke to type. So many other things are so hard.
> 
> The blanket looks lovely- it really is like stained glass.


When do you see the doctor for the results of the X-ray? Is the MRI set up yet?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Much thanks Del. Best reason to come here to chat--so much good support that helps me calm my head down and wonderful projects to see. Can say the stove got delivered and hooked up but the old one is still in the kitchen. Ugh! Have to get pics and put it on Freecycle to try and have someone get it. The one thing about knitting is that when it gets messed up no one will yell at you and call you names, and you can put it down and come back to it later when more focused. Definitely a venture with self-satisfaction and tonite will leave in a few moments for my little local knitter's group and will share the vest with them. That is always such a pleasant session.


Do you get to have a break after this stressful project is done or is it right into another job? I imagine you will be glad to be done with these people


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When do you see the doctor for the results of the X-ray? Is the MRI set up yet?


It was just the X-Ray, not sure if the results will be through - I need to see the doctor on Monday.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I use MS Powerpoint. Sorry I'm not a good artist, but hope the message gets across.


it worked well for me. gives me another reason to get my office reinstalled.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

looks like we may hang a while longer and we have covered all my vest so moving on to sizing changes:

a few pages back(pg 30-32?) the comment was made about preference to patterns that lay out row by row stitch by stitch and the Elizabeth Zimmerman method of this is the rough shape I want and this is my measurements now to marry them together and get MY PATTERN. okay ladies weigh in: what is the reason to make 8 or nine swatches and figure your gauge and then start with charts or pages of instructions, and build a garment? what are the advantages you find in using old favorite needles knowing that you get 6spi in this weight of yarn so for sweater measuring 40 at bust I need to cast on &&& st knit 8 cm in k2p2 rib?

maybe more basically charts/graphs versus written instructions?
photo copied so you can add your notes each time you make it or straight from printed copy and try to read around the jelly stain from the last time you used this pattern?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

some time in the last 24-36 hours I 'eavesdropped' on a post about a charity knitter who had done something to lace patterns to make them more baby friendly in 'shrinking' the yo so little fingers don't get snagged as often; I was rushed so went on to the subject I wanted, and it was a post on kp i'm positive but I can't seem to re-find it

ring any bells?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Posted pics of the cranes last night. Forgot to click send apparently,cause they are no where to be found. So here they are.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great haul, Nancylea, pineapple doilies are my favourite. I hav a couple of old books
> I finally blocked the round sweater I did for GD.
> I also did a Tiger eye lace scarf


Lovely colourful projects.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> some time in the last 24-36 hours I 'eavesdropped' on a post about a charity knitter who had done something to lace patterns to make them more baby friendly in 'shrinking' the yo so little fingers don't get snagged as often; I was rushed so went on to the subject I wanted, and it was a post on kp i'm positive but I can't seem to re-find it
> 
> ring any bells?


Yes, I remember seeing that also. I'll look around for it, but not sure I can find it. I don't do very well with that sort of thing. But it would be interesting to see what she did to shrink the YO's.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> For those that asked about hiding my ends, I found that the following approach worked the best. Keep in mind that each one of the black strips (or at least the bottom "V" shape of the strip) is made by picking up stitches. I do this by knitting through the top of the stitches on the edge. The consequence of that is that the edge of the last color block (the one I'm picking up edges from) rolls to the back and creates a clearly defined visible edge. So what I did was -- with yarn of the same color as the block, worked the end following one edge of the roll back up about 1" or so, then cross over and work down the other half of the stitch. Having reached the beginning location of the yarn end, I then threaded the remaining yarn back up the outside edge (the first one I worked up) -- taking the yarn through the center of the original knitting and the wrapped edge and then cut it off. That seems to be holding.
> 
> In the case of the black yarns, after moving both yarns to the outside of the color block (you'll see that early on, I didn't do this), I actually tied a square knot in the two black ends, then wove an end up through the "gutter" next to the pickup area. Then wove back down through the same yarns making sure that I worked the end through the regular knitting as well as itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like a good evening. The place I go for knitting companionship closes around 7 or 8 pm I think. Small town, closes early. But it is way too hot for me to venture out anyway. Last time I checked it was 107 degrees. That is _not_ a typo folks. It is that hot today, the last couple of days and probably tomorrow also.


OMG--that temp is brutal! That heat would make me immobile. I thought you were in cooler climes. Read this a.m. an article on geoengineering and its effects on creating drought for 5 yrs in the NE and then horrible rains with flooding, etc. Must be affecting the NW as well as the rest of the country.

My knitting group meets in the library for 1.5 hours every other week. There are mainly 4 of us that come altho several others on the mailing list and we are listed in the library newsletter that goes out to the town. It is air conditioned and was a great motivator for me yesterday, not only for the cool but to just get away from the house, its mess, and the horrible energy in it from all the nonsense of yesterday. I really enjoyed the group where we shared a few of our projects (I brought the new vest) and talked about some problems with them. The other women were interested in the mattress stitch seams that I did. We have a woman is really a very good knitter but she has no confidence in herself and is very timid about trying new things so we spent some time helping her with a little project she is trying put together--making goblet bags for her mahjong group.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you get to have a break after this stressful project is done or is it right into another job? I imagine you will be glad to be done with these people


I don't have any other jobs lined up. This job was a gift from the goddess as I hadn't worked in a few yrs and was so broke core survival was becoming a real worry. I definitely want a break however, my carpenter has asked if I would work with him on other jobs that he is trying to line up. If something comes thru I will do it as I really like working in many ways. But my garden is a mess as is my house which needs a lot of work. I have been trying to find the time to side it as I was given a grant to do it: I don't want to lose that money but haven't had the time to focus on even putting a material list together. So this is what is uppermost on my mind right now. Would really like to chill a bit and just enjoy summer which feels like it is almost gone and I have not even been able to sit under my apple tree once this year. And these 2 apple trees are full of apples again after producing nothing last year. So am excited to think of all these goodies to come.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not the best of situations, Jan, thanks for the hugs and prayers. I am trying not to grumble, and hopefully see a funny side, but I am not sure that there really is one!


 :sm13:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the great start NancyLea. And kudos for your positive outlook.
> 
> I am back from vacation and see that I am 41 pages behind. It is going to take a while to get through the posts but I do want to see what everyone has been knitting. I am almost done with Dancing Bees myself and should have an FO soon!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of fun. GLad to see you back safe and sound, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. Actually, for me it is a great morning -- just finished up the stained glass afghan. What was supposed to be a quick project turned into a 3+-month'r. But its done, done, done. Ended up being 50" wide and 66" long. Used up a lot of yarn and now I have an afghan that I can us on my sofa which is long enough to sleep under when I move to the front room while company is visiting. Is it perfect? Well, of course not. But when looking at the back, I can see that I got progressively better at hiding my ends (to the Caron Simply Soft) better so that fewer are popping out with handling. So think we'll chalk this project up as a success and a learning experience.
> 
> I think many of you know that the overall goal is to use up the last of my Caron Simply Soft. So, with the left overs from afghan I've started crocheting 5 1/2" granny squares which I'll arrange when they are all done and join with black making up 2 or 3 smaller blankets which will be donated to the emergency vehicles in the county. There is also yarn set aside for one more afghan (to be given as a gift) which I intend to crochet. Then it will ALL be gone. Amazing that the pile has been disappearing. So, sorry, but you'll no doubt continue to hear about the continuing saga of the disappearing yarn, but I hope to be done before winter sets in so I can get back to some lovely natural fibers.


Just gorgeous and so happy looking.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> In case some missed it---This is a tip given on KP today regarding a way to bind off cable stitches that avoids the "fan-out". It was posted by MaggieBelize under the title "Better bind-off for cable knitting".
> 
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=6643


Great tip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. Actually, for me it is a great morning -- just finished up the stained glass afghan. What was supposed to be a quick project turned into a 3+-month'r. But its done, done, done. Ended up being 50" wide and 66" long. Used up a lot of yarn and now I have an afghan that I can us on my sofa which is long enough to sleep under when I move to the front room while company is visiting. Is it perfect? Well, of course not. But when looking at the back, I can see that I got progressively better at hiding my ends (to the Caron Simply Soft) better so that fewer are popping out with handling. So think we'll chalk this project up as a success and a learning experience.
> 
> I think many of you know that the overall goal is to use up the last of my Caron Simply Soft. So, with the left overs from afghan I've started crocheting 5 1/2" granny squares which I'll arrange when they are all done and join with black making up 2 or 3 smaller blankets which will be donated to the emergency vehicles in the county. There is also yarn set aside for one more afghan (to be given as a gift) which I intend to crochet. Then it will ALL be gone. Amazing that the pile has been disappearing. So, sorry, but you'll no doubt continue to hear about the continuing saga of the disappearing yarn, but I hope to be done before winter sets in so I can get back to some lovely natural fibers.


It is fabulous DeEtta!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annieb5191 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, Melanie! Have been to the air show many times. Even volunteered a couple of times at it. Have lived in the metro Green Bay WI area for many years and every year, we love seeing all the planes that come in to do their touch and goes. Also, the Blue Angels did some practicing here before the performed in OshKosh this year. I happened to find out when they were going to be here and we were lucky enough to see some of it sitting on the NE runway across the highway. This truly is something that I am going to miss someday when I move from WI but always glad to hear that people like it. They have worked so many years to put a great show and just when you think it can't get any better, it does and thrilled to have it here in WI! Glad you had a safe trip, too!


They did a great job with the airshow. The Blue Angels actually performed four times - three 'practice' shows and one regular show. And of course all the other acts each day. Spent a lot of time looking up, lol.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> some time in the last 24-36 hours I 'eavesdropped' on a post about a charity knitter who had done something to lace patterns to make them more baby friendly in 'shrinking' the yo so little fingers don't get snagged as often; I was rushed so went on to the subject I wanted, and it was a post on kp i'm positive but I can't seem to re-find it
> 
> ring any bells?


She said that she knit front and back instead of doing a yarn over when she increased as per her pattern. I would think that while it may increase stitches it would take away from the open look, which I guess is what she wanted. I remembered this so I cannot tell you where to find the exact post. Sorry.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Working my way through the posts - slowly - at page 5. I am enjoying the photos of everyone's work.

Barbara - hope the movie production was a blast!

Karen - 1 inch height increase with shoes? pfft! I can get five or six out of my heels, lol!

Ann - nice little cardigans.


I have finished Dancing Bees! Yay! I still have to weave ends and block but the monster border is done! The border alone took 75 grams of laceweight. I used a total of 291 grams (2560 yards). Unblocked it is over 40 inches across (it is square). It is going to be huge once I put it on the torture rack. I'll post photos once it is done.

Quickie photo of the LZ (Landing Zone) for our helos at Oshkosh. It is new this year, normally we park the ships on the flight line by the runway. You drop in over the powerlines and trees into the middle, then back into your spot. Our ship is between the green one and the burgundy one on the left side (it is silver). This is is our rotorcraft-only camping site so it is somewhat private. Lots of great people, good times.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

NancyLea -- Backl in the days when I was doing a lot of garment knitting, I never bothered with a lot of those "you'd better...." disciplines. If I knew the gauge that my favorite needles and yarn gave me then off the cliff I would jump. When I go through the stacks of notes left over from then, I see that with every project I started well with at least a list of the yarn, dye lot numbers, amounts, etc. Then typically a conceptual sketch of the garment (since I'm a rotten artist, the arms are always different shapes and lengths, etc.). Then pages and pages of arithmetic and finally, you'll find a number circled or underlined or in some manner standing apart from everything else and that would be the cast on number. The same sequence would appear each time there was a need for a change in stitches -- lots of math and a circled number. AT the time, these notes made sense, but now they read like a poorly written scratch pad. I always thought I'd go back and "tidy" up the pattern for future use, but of course I never did. I've done only a bit better when I started focussing on lace. Now at least there are graphs surrounded by a myriad of numbers. Goodness, it is scary thinking about the twists and turns of my tortured brain. But throughout the process, I was always certain that was "in control" and by simply ripping I could start over -- and I did many times. I rather miss doing garments, but since my captive audience has disappeared, I've closed that chapter of my knitting life. Maybe someday if I ever get over being hot-blooded, I'll go back to knitting for myself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> They did a great job with the airshow. The Blue Angels actually performed four times - three 'practice' shows and one regular show. And of course all the other acts each day. Spent a lot of time looking up, lol.


Hope you haven't cricked your neck. Incidentally is your back ok now? At least I think it was your back.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Working my way through the posts - slowly - at page 5. I am enjoying the photos of everyone's work.
> 
> Barbara - hope the movie production was a blast!
> 
> ...


yay for finishing. I'm looking forward to seeing this.
The weather for your airshow looks fantastic.


----------



## annieb5191 (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes, you do spend a lot of time looking up! haha! There is always something going on, never a day when there was a lull in activity because then if nothing was in the air at the moment, you are talking to people, meeting old and new friends. The air show, in my humble opinion, is just about the best air show I ever visited. My Dad was a pilot in WWII and he thoroughly enjoyed going to it. He and my Mom really loved all the old planes, said it brought many, many memories. I think he flew B-26's in WWII. Anyway, so glad you enjoyed and loved your picture!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Naughty Knitter said:


> She said that she knit front and back instead of doing a yarn over when she increased as per her pattern. I would think that while it may increase stitches it would take away from the open look, which I guess is what she wanted. I remembered this so I cannot tell you where to find the exact post. Sorry.


that's what I thought I remembered, wanted to double check when I realized I half-forgot.

THANK YOU.

so many styles look so different when you vary techniques; color changes instead of KP, knit all rows (garter) vs knit out, purl back (stockenette), imagine nupping all yo's!?!?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> They did a great job with the airshow. The Blue Angels actually performed four times - three 'practice' shows and one regular show. And of course all the other acts each day. Spent a lot of time looking up, lol.


Got a crick in your neck, did you? :sm02: Glad to hear you had a good time, and are back safe & sound. Yay for finishing Dancing Bees! Now take a deep breath!! What a project. Can't wait to see it in all its glory.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> that's what I thought I remembered, wanted to double check when I realized I half-forgot.
> 
> THANK YOU.
> 
> so many styles look so different when you vary techniques; color changes instead of KP, knit all rows (garter) vs knit out, purl back (stockenette), imagine nupping all yo's!?!?


Hmmmm. This next subject sounds intriguing, discussing various changes that can be made to an item.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember years ago, finding a free baby pattern for an offside cardigan. It was ok and I never made it but kept it. There was a very clever and creative KP member that used several different cable patterns in different colors and made a spectacular sweater. Really opened my eyes to what can be done with different stitches using a blah pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta

See that I posted my response to your comment about weaving in the ends but it was in the middle of your post so not easy to see. So here it is 

I think I do similar weavings. The core principle is to weave the ends so when there is stretch on the fabric it doesn't pull the woven end loose. It seems the weaving actually makes a knot in your technique. I typically weave ends in 2 directions even on flat fabric. Smooth yarns are always difficult and the cotton on my market bags always gave me grief. It must feel better to have licked this knitting demon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annieb5191 said:


> Yes, you do spend a lot of time looking up! haha! There is always something going on, never a day when there was a lull in activity because then if nothing was in the air at the moment, you are talking to people, meeting old and new friends. The air show, in my humble opinion, is just about the best air show I ever visited. My Dad was a pilot in WWII and he thoroughly enjoyed going to it. He and my Mom really loved all the old planes, said it brought many, many memories. I think he flew B-26's in WWII. Anyway, so glad you enjoyed and loved your picture!


So glad your dad survived WWII so that he/mom had great memories to share!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annieb5191 said:


> Yes, you do spend a lot of time looking up! haha! There is always something going on, never a day when there was a lull in activity because then if nothing was in the air at the moment, you are talking to people, meeting old and new friends. The air show, in my humble opinion, is just about the best air show I ever visited. My Dad was a pilot in WWII and he thoroughly enjoyed going to it. He and my Mom really loved all the old planes, said it brought many, many memories. I think he flew B-26's in WWII. Anyway, so glad you enjoyed and loved your picture!


 :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta
> 
> See that I posted my response to your comment about weaving in the ends but it was in the middle of your post so not easy to see. So here it is
> 
> I think I do similar weavings. The core principle is to weave the ends so when there is stretch on the fabric it doesn't pull the woven end loose. It seems the weaving actually makes a knot in your technique. I typically weave ends in 2 directions even on flat fabric. Smooth yarns are always difficult and the cotton on my market bags always gave me grief. It must feel better to have licked this knitting demon.


Tanya -- Licked, but only so far as with this project and the Simply Soft. So, far, I've been blessed and this is the only yarn I've ever had any challenges with. Wool, please give me wool any day......


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

NancyLea--I tend to think and plan while driving--then have to hope I remember what I mentally created.. Like DeEtta when on a roll doing many similar items it all becomes intuitive. When I was doing lots of baby-toddler things the proportions were all in my head after the first couple. My tactic with new things used to be reading several patterns of a similar style to what I wanted to make. That gave/gives me the basics of sizing/shaping. Then I can cast on and begin to play on the needles. I may do swatches to see how the pattern looks in the yarn chosen and to check the gauge. But even then once knitting the fabric I often find the gauge changing as my tension may shift. My last project, the teal vest I shared here last week, became a problem as the lace pattern seemed to shrink laterally as it grew in length losing me about 4-5" in width. Hoping hard blocking will give them back to me. Must remember to factor in that shrinkage. Does anyone else find that problem?

I also found miter squares were tricky the same way with width. I do tend to recheck measurements on any garment as I knit and try to readjust as needed. Miter squares are not easy to add on width as they need to be sized according to gauge when making a sweater, for example. Sometimes it is possible to dec/inc or to change needle size. 

My notes are often like DeEtta's. What seems clear when doing, is no longer sensical later on. I did a butterfly detail on a Tree of Life baby blanket and someone on KP asked me for the pattern. I had worked so hard on figuring this one out, took notes, and then had no idea what they meant when I went back. Grrrrrr!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> looks like we may hang a while longer and we have covered all my vest so moving on to sizing changes:
> 
> a few pages back(pg 30-32?) the comment was made about preference to patterns that lay out row by row stitch by stitch and the Elizabeth Zimmerman method of this is the rough shape I want and this is my measurements now to marry them together and get MY PATTERN. okay ladies weigh in: what is the reason to make 8 or nine swatches and figure your gauge and then start with charts or pages of instructions, and build a garment? what are the advantages you find in using old favorite needles knowing that you get 6spi in this weight of yarn so for sweater measuring 40 at bust I need to cast on &&& st knit 8 cm in k2p2 rib?
> 
> ...


I have made several top down sweaters from my own notes. I finally got smart and typed them up on the computer and now just print it off when I want to do another on. I make each one different, but since I usually use a worsted weight yarn, size 7 needles, they pretty much all start out the same or near enough. Sometimes I will switch up the neck treatment, or use a different raglan increase, but basically, I follow the same pattern that works for me.

Just get your basic idea on paper/ computer. Then play around with it, keep notes, figure out what works best for _you_.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> OMG--that temp is brutal! That heat would make me immobile. I thought you were in cooler climes. Read this a.m. an article on geoengineering and its effects on creating drought for 5 yrs in the NE and then horrible rains with flooding, etc. Must be affecting the NW as well as the rest of the country.
> 
> My knitting group meets in the library for 1.5 hours every other week. There are mainly 4 of us that come altho several others on the mailing list and we are listed in the library newsletter that goes out to the town. It is air conditioned and was a great motivator for me yesterday, not only for the cool but to just get away from the house, its mess, and the horrible energy in it from all the nonsense of yesterday. I really enjoyed the group where we shared a few of our projects (I brought the new vest) and talked about some problems with them. The other women were interested in the mattress stitch seams that I did. We have a woman is really a very good knitter but she has no confidence in herself and is very timid about trying new things so we spent some time helping her with a little project she is trying put together--making goblet bags for her mahjong group.


It doesn't help that there have been fires in the area and the smoke is just lingering. Very hard on the eyes.

I did go to the fiber group today. Not very many showed up. Not air-conditioned. But, I took a hat I started last night so it wasn't a bother to knit. A lady is wanting to teach me to spin. I am very interested! She said she would start me with a drop spindle and go from there. Should be interesting, but not sure when we will start.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I don't have any other jobs lined up. This job was a gift from the goddess as I hadn't worked in a few yrs and was so broke core survival was becoming a real worry. I definitely want a break however, my carpenter has asked if I would work with him on other jobs that he is trying to line up. If something comes thru I will do it as I really like working in many ways. But my garden is a mess as is my house which needs a lot of work. I have been trying to find the time to side it as I was given a grant to do it: I don't want to lose that money but haven't had the time to focus on even putting a material list together. So this is what is uppermost on my mind right now. Would really like to chill a bit and just enjoy summer which feels like it is almost gone and I have not even been able to sit under my apple tree once this year. And these 2 apple trees are full of apples again after producing nothing last year. So am excited to think of all these goodies to come.


Sounds like some good future plans! Apple trees, now those are lovely! Enjoy the harvest!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> She said that she knit front and back instead of doing a yarn over when she increased as per her pattern. I would think that while it may increase stitches it would take away from the open look, which I guess is what she wanted. I remembered this so I cannot tell you where to find the exact post. Sorry.


I just remembered, another way to make the increase is to do a M1 without twisted the stitch. Maybe give that a try. Makes a smaller hole.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> NancyLea -- Backl in the days when I was doing a lot of garment knitting, I never bothered with a lot of those "you'd better...." disciplines. If I knew the gauge that my favorite needles and yarn gave me then off the cliff I would jump. When I go through the stacks of notes left over from then, I see that with every project I started well with at least a list of the yarn, dye lot numbers, amounts, etc. Then typically a conceptual sketch of the garment (since I'm a rotten artist, the arms are always different shapes and lengths, etc.). Then pages and pages of arithmetic and finally, you'll find a number circled or underlined or in some manner standing apart from everything else and that would be the cast on number. The same sequence would appear each time there was a need for a change in stitches -- lots of math and a circled number. AT the time, these notes made sense, but now they read like a poorly written scratch pad. I always thought I'd go back and "tidy" up the pattern for future use, but of course I never did. I've done only a bit better when I started focussing on lace. Now at least there are graphs surrounded by a myriad of numbers. Goodness, it is scary thinking about the twists and turns of my tortured brain. But throughout the process, I was always certain that was "in control" and by simply ripping I could start over -- and I did many times. I rather miss doing garments, but since my captive audience has disappeared, I've closed that chapter of my knitting life. Maybe someday if I ever get over being hot-blooded, I'll go back to knitting for myself.


Hee Hee, I do this on the back of the printed pattern! And then start in a notebook when I finally have things started correctly. Then I eventually "marry" the two documents together. And I will circle the "final" number and make arrows pointing to it. I cannot expect myself to remember it all, so if I feel it is important, I write it in the notebook along with what pattern I am doing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I just remembered, another way to make the increase is to do a M1 without twisted the stitch. Maybe give that a try. Makes a smaller hole.


When I want an increase that is subtle I knit into the stitch below and pull up a loop, put it on the right needle and then knit the stitch next in line. I am liking this method if I have to add in a stitch that is missing


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like some good future plans! Apple trees, now those are lovely! Enjoy the harvest!


Two years ago there was an incredible bumper crop--a bout 200-250 # of apples from the 2 trees. Last year there were none.
Still cannot find anyone to prune these trees back to normal size. I am sure more apples will be larger and blemish free if more sun
got to them . The deer often get the low hanging ones that get good sun. Am really looking forward to getting a goodly amount
of the crop this year. Imagining drying them out for storage, but fantasies far outstrip reality.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> When I want an increase that is subtle I knit into the stitch below and pull up a loop, put it on the right needle and then knit the stitch next in line. I am liking this method if I have to add in a stitch that is missing


You can also knit into the "shoulder" of the stitch below. From the right side or left side depending on which slant you want. I know this has a name, but cannot think of it right at this moment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> It doesn't help that there have been fires in the area and the smoke is just lingering. Very hard on the eyes.
> 
> I did go to the fiber group today. Not very many showed up. Not air-conditioned. But, I took a hat I started last night so it wasn't a bother to knit. A lady is wanting to teach me to spin. I am very interested! She said she would start me with a drop spindle and go from there. Should be interesting, but not sure when we will start.


Would love to learn to spin and have a bunch of raw alpaca gifted to me a couple years ago. Thought trade half of it for lessons but that is just another fun fantasy at the moment


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Karen - 1 inch height increase with shoes? pfft! I can get five or six out of my heels, lol!
> 
> Quickie photo of the LZ (Landing Zone) for our helos at Oshkosh. It is new this year, normally we park the ships on the flight line by the runway. You drop in over the powerlines and trees into the middle, then back into your spot. Our ship is between the green one and the burgundy one on the left side (it is silver). This is is our rotorcraft-only camping site so it is somewhat private. Lots of great people, good times.


I prefer the larger Men's US size 11 tennis shoes. I have another pair available if this pair disintegrates.

Unfortunately for both me and all y'all I'm not inside of a free Wi-Fi building so that my 2 baby bibs can be shown. :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I just remembered, another way to make the increase is to do a M1 without twisted the stitch. Maybe give that a try. Makes a smaller hole.


That sounds an excellent idea :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Tamarque- I have this same re-sizing phenomenon with cotton fabrics. Right now, I have 2 cotton t-shirts that I made. After a couple of washings, they lost about 4" in length, and added about that much in width. And yes, I did pre-wash and dry the fabric before I cut out my pattern pieces. Ditto for tank tops I've tried to knit in cotton yarn. Items made in cotton yarn are so heavy, compared to acrylic and wool, I have no idea what the explanation is. The last tank top knit in cotton, I made it several inches too long and so far, so good. The tank top I crocheted in worsted weight cotton yarn hasn't seemed to change like it's knitted buddies, but the crochet has made it so heavy, it's uncomfortable to wear except in very cold winter temperatures. Back to the t-shirts. I really love the fabrics, and don't have enough scraps to add a matching band at the bottom hem. (The short sleeves also changed the same way as the body, but I'm not going to worry about that for now.) 

NancyLea- For many, many years, I used the same knitting technique for knitting pullovers and cardigans for myself and 2 children. The technique is found in "One Piece Knits That Fit", by Margaret Hubert. Probably had this book over 35 years now, not too sure about that. Guessing according to my daughter's age, which would horrify her if she knew! It is a basic top-down, in the round method that was easy and fast to use for just about any yarn I used, which was mostly worsted weight acrylic until the past 10 years or so. In the book, sweaters have identical necklines in front and back. That changed when I found "Sweater Design in Plain English" by Maggie Righetti, which I bought in 1998. I've saved my notes over the years, and found it pretty amusing to see that in the beginning, I wrote very lengthy instructions when changing a pattern to fit my personal gauge. After awhile, my notes became a sort of shorthand unless something complex like multiple cables were being added. I've NEVER been able to match a pattern's gauge, so had to figure that out early on. Taking my favorite basic pattern and adding stitches and style details from other people's patterns came much later. And I'm still working on that! Working on my "rogue" half-circle shawl, I've written each row out on lined notebook paper, but the instructions for each row are mostly just brief notes based on Elizabeth Zimmermann's instructions. So far, so good!

I've been adding "style lines" to my favorite basic sewing patterns for about 40 years now, and am slowly learning to do the same with knit and crochet patterns. Most recently, it's the stitch patterns that have fascinated me in free and pay for patterns. I don't personally care for hemlines that slope from the middle to the sides or having the back of a top several inches longer than the front. Those look great on someone much younger, taller, and slimmer than I am. But there are so many interesting stitches and techniques to try! So, I'll probably stick with my basic patterns that fit me comfortably and experiment with interesting stitches and techniques I see in patterns, books, and even photos. What a great time to work with yarn....so much more available now than when I started!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> NancyLea--I tend to think and plan while driving--then have to hope I remember what I mentally created.. Like DeEtta when on a roll doing many similar items it all becomes intuitive. When I was doing lots of baby-toddler things the proportions were all in my head after the first couple. My tactic with new things used to be reading several patterns of a similar style to what I wanted to make. That gave/gives me the basics of sizing/shaping. Then I can cast on and begin to play on the needles. I may do swatches to see how the pattern looks in the yarn chosen and to check the gauge. But even then once knitting the fabric I often find the gauge changing as my tension may shift. My last project, the teal vest I shared here last week, became a problem as the lace pattern seemed to shrink laterally as it grew in length losing me about 4-5" in width. Hoping hard blocking will give them back to me. Must remember to factor in that shrinkage. Does anyone else find that problem?
> 
> I also found miter squares were tricky the same way with width. I do tend to recheck measurements on any garment as I knit and try to readjust as needed. Miter squares are not easy to add on width as they need to be sized according to gauge when making a sweater, for example. Sometimes it is possible to dec/inc or to change needle size.
> 
> My notes are often like DeEtta's. What seems clear when doing, is no longer sensical later on. I did a butterfly detail on a Tree of Life baby blanket and someone on KP asked me for the pattern. I had worked so hard on figuring this one out, took notes, and then had no idea what they meant when I went back. Grrrrrr!


Thanks for the heads up on the mitered squares and gauge. I have yummy yarn set aside for a scarf made of mitered squares. If the gauge changes, it probably won't matter very much. But I'd better make myself make the scarf before doing anything else! In a magazine somewhere, I saw a pattern for a sleeveless cardi made with mitered rectangles. Better move that a bit further down the "to do" list!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have made several top down sweaters from my own notes. I finally got smart and typed them up on the computer and now just print it off when I want to do another on. I make each one different, but since I usually use a worsted weight yarn, size 7 needles, they pretty much all start out the same or near enough. Sometimes I will switch up the neck treatment, or use a different raglan increase, but basically, I follow the same pattern that works for me.
> 
> Just get your basic idea on paper/ computer. Then play around with it, keep notes, figure out what works best for _you_.


I did that when I was machine knitting pullovers in infant and toddler sizes for charitable donations. Love using the computer for the messy stuff, like the math!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Hee Hee, I do this on the back of the printed pattern! And then start in a notebook when I finally have things started correctly. Then I eventually "marry" the two documents together. And I will circle the "final" number and make arrows pointing to it. I cannot expect myself to remember it all, so if I feel it is important, I write it in the notebook along with what pattern I am doing.


This is a great way to do this. Having things written down helps when my grandson interrupts me for the zillionth time too! Another good reason for writing things down, even if it's while you are working on it, is in case you want to make that item again, or if you need to figure out what went wrong.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the great start NancyLea. And kudos for your positive outlook.
> 
> I am back from vacation and see that I am 41 pages behind. It is going to take a while to get through the posts but I do want to see what everyone has been knitting. I am almost done with Dancing Bees myself and should have an FO soon!
> 
> ...


So glad you had a great vacation, Melanie. You must have been in flying heaven. And congratulations on finishing Dancing, how heavy is it with that much yarn? Anxious for a blocked pic.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like a good evening. The place I go for knitting companionship closes around 7 or 8 pm I think. Small town, closes early. But it is way too hot for me to venture out anyway. Last time I checked it was 107 degrees. That is _not_ a typo folks. It is that hot today, the last couple of days and probably tomorrow also.


Yow, that is just too hot. My sympathies. At least we have cooled off to the 80's.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> OMG--that temp is brutal! That heat would make me immobile. I thought you were in cooler climes. Read this a.m. an article on geoengineering and its effects on creating drought for 5 yrs in the NE and then horrible rains with flooding, etc. Must be affecting the NW as well as the rest of the country.
> 
> My knitting group meets in the library for 1.5 hours every other week. There are mainly 4 of us that come altho several others on the mailing list and we are listed in the library newsletter that goes out to the town. It is air conditioned and was a great motivator for me yesterday, not only for the cool but to just get away from the house, its mess, and the horrible energy in it from all the nonsense of yesterday. I really enjoyed the group where we shared a few of our projects (I brought the new vest) and talked about some problems with them. The other women were interested in the mattress stitch seams that I did. We have a woman is really a very good knitter but she has no confidence in herself and is very timid about trying new things so we spent some time helping her with a little project she is trying put together--making goblet bags for her mahjong group.


I'm glad you got a break from the house nonsense. I'll be happy for you when it is done and you are paid!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Two years ago there was an incredible bumper crop--a bout 200-250 # of apples from the 2 trees. Last year there were none.
> Still cannot find anyone to prune these trees back to normal size. I am sure more apples will be larger and blemish free if more sun
> got to them . The deer often get the low hanging ones that get good sun. Am really looking forward to getting a goodly amount
> of the crop this year. Imagining drying them out for storage, but fantasies far outstrip reality.


Our two apple trees are loaded. Lost the name of one but they are tart and crisp and the other is a Honeycrisp. Only a few pears on the Pear tree but it is fairly young. I did have a bumper crop of shallots. They are harvested and I have four large mesh bags and my garlic did fairly well, too. Tomatoes are going crazy, as are japalenos, and I made a big tub of fresh salsa the other day, yum!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I got behind for some reason, maybe no notices. I have a tendency to follow patterns and if I don't agree, I'll make my own direction. I'm not married to any specific pair of needles but do like the bamboo ones. They just feel good in my hands

DeEtta, the stained glass blanket is a stunner. And thanks for the explanation of weaving in ends. 

I finally made a list of all my projects to get my head organized. I'm making a shawl for a fund raiser called The Folds of Honor that supports veterans. Decided to use deep red and purple fingering yarn that had once been a sock. I realized I would never make the second sock, and there is enough for the shawl. If I like it a lot, I'll donate one I have made and don't wear much. 

Finished up August YOEL. Now waiting for the clues on the next two make alongs I'm doing. 

Not sure if I mentioned it, but I'm having a biopsy above each ear on Monday to see if they detect Giant Cell Arteritis. It often accompanies Polymyalgia Rheumatica and is the more dangerous of the two as it can affect your vision. The surgeon doesn't think I have it, but I just don't want to worry. I am also on a high dose prednisone because that is the cure for it. If I don't have it, I might be able to reduce that back down. I hate taking that stuff. Haven't had the weight gain that can accompany it, but I'm being very careful, I only notice I am rather flushed in the face.....not beet red but rosy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, I will keep my fingers crossed that the biopsy is clear.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, I will keep my fingers crossed that the biopsy is clear.


Thanks so much, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got behind for some reason, maybe no notices. I have a tendency to follow patterns and if I don't agree, I'll make my own direction. I'm not married to any specific pair of needles but do like the bamboo ones. They just feel good in my hands
> 
> DeEtta, the stained glass blanket is a stunner. And thanks for the explanation of weaving in ends.
> 
> ...


Hoping for an all clear for you, Barbara. I will be thinking of you and sending out positive thoughts on Monday.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Hoping for an all clear for you, Barbara. I will be thinking of you and sending out positive thoughts on Monday.


Thanks so much, Linda. It is a pretty low risk procedure, thankfully.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hoping for clear results on your biopsy Barbara.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, that stained glass afghan is awesome. Love the look of it. You did a wonderful job on that.

Melanie, what a wonderful getaway you had. Love the picture. DH and I are going to a roto fly in this afternoon. It's all about building your own at this fly in. I will try to get some pictures to share. Dancing Bees is finished. Yay!!


Tanya, my what a stove saga you have. Hopefully, by the time I catch up on my pages, it will be installed and working.

Thanks to all for your lovely comments on the cranes. I am hoping to get out tonight to see them.

Barbara, your apples sound so yummy.  I love honeycrisps. You are in my prayers, Barbara.

Julie, praying your hands will straighten up and fly right.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Julie - hope things return to normal soon so you can knit, continued quick recovery.
Barbara - sending positive thoughts!
Tanya - may things turn around very soon with the stove and quick payment from your build.
DeEtta - your afghan is beautiful and thanks for the weaving in tutorial.
Melanie - hubby is a glider pilot and I have spent many hours looking up at the clouds, weather and looking for other sailplanes in the sky, on takeoff and landings. And watching the eagles soaring the clouds and mountains.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hoping for clear results on your biopsy Barbara.


Thanks, Melanie. The surgeon suspected it might be but I want to know for sure.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, that stained glass afghan is awesome. Love the look of it. You did a wonderful job on that.
> 
> Melanie, what a wonderful getaway you had. Love the picture. DH and I are going to a roto fly in this afternoon. It's all about building your own at this fly in. I will try to get some pictures to share. Dancing Bees is finished. Yay!!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Bev.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Julie - hope things return to normal soon so you can knit, continued quick recovery.
> Barbara - sending positive thoughts!
> Tanya - may things turn around very soon with the stove and quick payment from your build.
> DeEtta - your afghan is beautiful and thanks for the weaving in tutorial.
> Melanie - hubby is a glider pilot and I have spent many hours looking up at the clouds, weather and looking for other sailplanes in the sky, on takeoff and landings. And watching the eagles soaring the clouds and mountains.


Thanks, Vickie. I'll take them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, I will keep my fingers crossed that the biopsy is clear.


Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, that stained glass afghan is awesome. Love the look of it. You did a wonderful job on that.
> 
> Melanie, what a wonderful getaway you had. Love the picture. DH and I are going to a roto fly in this afternoon. It's all about building your own at this fly in. I will try to get some pictures to share. Dancing Bees is finished. Yay!!
> 
> ...


Thank you- progress in the wrong direction at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie - hope things return to normal soon so you can knit, continued quick recovery.
> Barbara - sending positive thoughts!
> Tanya - may things turn around very soon with the stove and quick payment from your build.
> DeEtta - your afghan is beautiful and thanks for the weaving in tutorial.
> Melanie - hubby is a glider pilot and I have spent many hours looking up at the clouds, weather and looking for other sailplanes in the sky, on takeoff and landings. And watching the eagles soaring the clouds and mountains.


Thanks Vickie- so do I indeed!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me too.


Thanks, Julie, and best of luck getting back to normal with your hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie, and best of luck getting back to normal with your hands.


Thanks, I do hope it will prove simple.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hoping your biopsy is negative on Monday, Barbara. Sounds serious. Hopefully not.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- progress in the wrong direction at the moment.


Yuck, and then yuck again. Here I have been hoping your hands were getting better. It is hard enough recovering from your hip surgery and not being able to knit or crochet. Hope it gets taken care of soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yuck, and then yuck again. Here I have been hoping your hands were getting better. It is hard enough recovering from your hip surgery and not being able to knit or crochet. Hope it gets taken care of soon.


Thanks for the commiserations.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You can also knit into the "shoulder" of the stitch below. From the right side or left side depending on which slant you want. I know this has a name, but cannot think of it right at this moment.


I think you are describing the same thing as I was trying to do. It is a nice little technique. I usually just want a new knit stitch when I do this.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, I will keep my fingers crossed that the biopsy is clear.


Ditto from me, Barbara.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Our two apple trees are loaded. Lost the name of one but they are tart and crisp and the other is a Honeycrisp. Only a few pears on the Pear tree but it is fairly young. I did have a bumper crop of shallots. They are harvested and I have four large mesh bags and my garlic did fairly well, too. Tomatoes are going crazy, as are japalenos, and I made a big tub of fresh salsa the other day, yum!


My tomatoes aren't doing well this year, lots of flowers but not many tomatoes, fortunately I did lots of spaghetti sauce last year so we aren't right out.
My rasberries have been crazy, I've picked about 7 gallons & there been about 10 gallons picked by other & the patch is still producing like mad.
I have a pear tree but as yet have had no fruit. My apple trees are too young to bear yet, I had to cut the old ones down as they had fire blight.
My friend let me pick a pail of sour cherries, they took forever to pit but the pie filling is so good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got behind for some reason, maybe no notices. I have a tendency to follow patterns and if I don't agree, I'll make my own direction. I'm not married to any specific pair of needles but do like the bamboo ones. They just feel good in my hands
> 
> DeEtta, the stained glass blanket is a stunner. And thanks for the explanation of weaving in ends.
> 
> ...


I hope you get good results from the biopsy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the commiserations.


Is the incision from your hip doing well now? Hopefully there will be some exercise, physio, or whatever that may help. Is acupuncture or chiropractor covered by your healthcare? Maybe check with either of those if available?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is the incision from your hip doing well now? Hopefully there will be some exercise, physio, or whatever that may help. Is acupuncture or chiropractor covered by your healthcare? Maybe check with either of those if available?


The nurse says the incision looks good- not sure about physio, I know Acupuncture and Chiropracty are not covered.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My tomatoes aren't doing well this year, lots of flowers but not many tomatoes, fortunately I did lots of spaghetti sauce last year so we aren't right out.
> My rasberries have been crazy, I've picked about 7 gallons & there been about 10 gallons picked by other & the patch is still producing like mad.
> I have a pear tree but as yet have had no fruit. My apple trees are too young to bear yet, I had to cut the old ones down as they had fire blight.
> My friend let me pick a pail of sour cherries, they took forever to pit but the pie filling is so good


Sounds as if you have been quite busy this summer, Bonnie. 

Praying, Julie, the doctor will have an idea of what to do to improve your situation


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if you have been quite busy this summer, Bonnie.
> 
> Praying, Julie, the doctor will have an idea of what to do to improve your situation


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Hoping your biopsy is negative on Monday, Barbara. Sounds serious. Hopefully not.


Thanks, JanetLee. It could be serious but likely will be negative. If it is positive, I'll take medication to cure it. So there is a solution.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Ditto from me, Barbara.


Thanks so much, Del.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My tomatoes aren't doing well this year, lots of flowers but not many tomatoes, fortunately I did lots of spaghetti sauce last year so we aren't right out.
> My rasberries have been crazy, I've picked about 7 gallons & there been about 10 gallons picked by other & the patch is still producing like mad.
> I have a pear tree but as yet have had no fruit. My apple trees are too young to bear yet, I had to cut the old ones down as they had fire blight.
> My friend let me pick a pail of sour cherries, they took forever to pit but the pie filling is so good


I am so jealous that you have raspberries, they are my favorite fruit. Do you have a cherry pitting tool? I use one and use it to remove seeds from olives.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get good results from the biopsy.


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--much good results and little pain from that biopsy. sending you lots of healing energy.

Bonnie--you may not have lots of tomatoes, but you sure have other bumper crops. This year has been really bizarre for growing. Went to my favorite local small scale farmer for lettuce yesterday. She said her entire crop ran to seed suddenly and is lost. Was actually happy to see her truncated cauliflower and broccoli. I thought it was just me that was having a rotten year with these vegetables. However, finally getting green beans which I haven't been able to grow for several years due to disease? insects or critters that eat the plants? Also my beets have not been eaten yet but are not showing signs of forming roots and the leaves are just not growing well. Think I will try to spray them with magnesium and throw some more fertilizer around. Not even sure the eggshells are saving the chard as the slugs even seem to be sluggish. Everything is slow and small except the volunteer squash. Too funny--I did not get to plant any due the weather and the job demands. Did leave one 1000 yr squash that had died in the garden and found many of the seeds had sprouted so figured to wait and see. Lo and behold I find at least 3, maybe 4 different looking squash. Some look like a cross between patty pan and something rounder. They are like huge bell shaped things. Found a yellow neck looking one and even a small zucchini colored one. So ,maybe I will have squash this year of some sort. Have to love what Mother Nature gifts us.

Finished both Estonian MKAL July and August segments this weekend--did 3 of them. I am too frustrated with my lace knitting. Seems I have to do everything at least twice or more. Cannot figure out why I keep making mistakes. My eyes are part of the problem but enough already. Does anyone else have this problem? Or do you all just work very slowly?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> NancyLea -- Backl in the days when I was doing a lot of garment knitting, I never bothered with a lot of those "you'd better...." disciplines. If I knew the gauge that my favorite needles and yarn gave me then off the cliff I would jump. When I go through the stacks of notes left over from then, I see that with every project I started well with at least a list of the yarn, dye lot numbers, amounts, etc. Then typically a conceptual sketch of the garment (since I'm a rotten artist, the arms are always different shapes and lengths, etc.). Then pages and pages of arithmetic and finally, you'll find a number circled or underlined or in some manner standing apart from everything else and that would be the cast on number. The same sequence would appear each time there was a need for a change in stitches -- lots of math and a circled number. AT the time, these notes made sense, but now they read like a poorly written scratch pad. I always thought I'd go back and "tidy" up the pattern for future use, but of course I never did. I've done only a bit better when I started focussing on lace. Now at least there are graphs surrounded by a myriad of numbers. Goodness, it is scary thinking about the twists and turns of my tortured brain. But throughout the process, I was always certain that was "in control" and by simply ripping I could start over -- and I did many times. I rather miss doing garments, but since my captive audience has disappeared, I've closed that chapter of my knitting life. Maybe someday if I ever get over being hot-blooded, I'll go back to knitting for myself.


myself I kinda like ez's method: here's the shape here's my measurements knit to arm pits divide add on whatever fits the next section and move on. don't generally keep notes either (learning now, I found out its important).

also learned recently I measure gauge improperly I take it off the needle let it relax pin it smooth but not stretched. (OOPS!!!). another thing to relearn.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--much good results and little pain from that biopsy. sending you lots of healing energy.
> 
> Bonnie--you may not have lots of tomatoes, but you sure have other bumper crops. This year has been really bizarre for growing. Went to my favorite local small scale farmer for lettuce yesterday. She said her entire crop ran to seed suddenly and is lost. Was actually happy to see her truncated cauliflower and broccoli. I thought it was just me that was having a rotten year with these vegetables. However, finally getting green beans which I haven't been able to grow for several years due to disease? insects or critters that eat the plants? Also my beets have not been eaten yet but are not showing signs of forming roots and the leaves are just not growing well. Think I will try to spray them with magnesium and throw some more fertilizer around. Not even sure the eggshells are saving the chard as the slugs even seem to be sluggish. Everything is slow and small except the volunteer squash. Too funny--I did not get to plant any due the weather and the job demands. Did leave one 1000 yr squash that had died in the garden and found many of the seeds had sprouted so figured to wait and see. Lo and behold I find at least 3, maybe 4 different looking squash. Some look like a cross between patty pan and something rounder. They are like huge bell shaped things. Found a yellow neck looking one and even a small zucchini colored one. So ,maybe I will have squash this year of some sort. Have to love what Mother Nature gifts us.
> 
> Finished both Estonian MKAL July and August segments this weekend--did 3 of them. I am too frustrated with my lace knitting. Seems I have to do everything at least twice or more. Cannot figure out why I keep making mistakes. My eyes are part of the problem but enough already. Does anyone else have this problem? Or do you all just work very slowly?


I've frogged the same 2 shawlettes twice and I'm about to frog one once again. I count stitches and read my knitting as best I can but I'm going to persevere. These 2 will not beat me! But the yarn may break from being frogged so many times!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> My last project, the teal vest I shared here last week, became a problem as the lace pattern seemed to shrink laterally as it grew in length losing me about 4-5" in width. Hoping hard blocking will give them back to me. Must remember to factor in that shrinkage. Does anyone else find that problem?
> 
> hint: for each cable crossing allow 1/4 to 1/2 inch shrinkage. two stitches crossed shrinks less than 5 stitches crossed. cables every other row shrink more that cables every 8.
> 
> when I use a pattern, I have so many changes scratched in that repeating off the same page is impossible, which is why I advise new knitters always photocopy pattern; one if it gets left on someone else's dining room table, you still have a copy at home, two when you go to make a green sweater like your red one you can make corrections for all the new tricks and skills you've learned, three you can hand it to that new friend you've made sitting in the doctor's lobby.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I may only have sage, shallots, basil, and peppers this year. The tomato plant wants more water...but the planter keeps letting water flow out to flow down the driveway slope. The basil is doing well... SIGH!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

As all y'all can see...the 2 identical worked bibs are smoother looking than expected. My impression is that the YO sections make the work slant strangely.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> As all y'all can see...the 2 identical worked bibs are smoother looking than expected. My impression is that the YO sections make the work slant strangely.


neat!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wonderfully cute bibs, Karen


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--nice bibs. REally like the bright colors and variegation. I am sure the baby won't mind if something is a bit off :sm24: 

NancyLea--thanx for the lateral shrinkage tip. Given those numbers and (3) 3/3 cables on the back, there is about 1.5" of shrinkage. The lace itself on this
bouncy yarn also tends to pull in on itself, so a hard blocking is in order. Then there are the 2/2 front cables (4 of them) = another 1." And the mattress stitch seams also ate up 8 stitches, so another 1.3". That pretty much makes up the number of inches lost. Will need to keep this upper most in my mind for the future.

Barbara--glad to know it is not only me tho sorry for your frustration. I was beginning to wonder I am torturing myself with lace wt lace work, and doing at once, is truly crazy making!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I am so jealous that you have raspberries, they are my favorite fruit. Do you have a cherry pitting tool? I use one and use it to remove seeds from olives.


I bought one you put 6 cherries in & close the lid, it speeded things up some but these are smaller than commercial cherries so you still had to pull them off the pulp but better than with a knife. My friend told me she has a better one so if my trees start producing I will look fir one if those

I almost always have tons of rasberries & often have trouble getting people to come pick the excess & I hate letting them go to waste


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, those are very cute bibs.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--much good results and little pain from that biopsy. sending you lots of healing energy.
> 
> Bonnie--you may not have lots of tomatoes, but you sure have other bumper crops. This year has been really bizarre for growing. Went to my favorite local small scale farmer for lettuce yesterday. She said her entire crop ran to seed suddenly and is lost. Was actually happy to see her truncated cauliflower and broccoli. I thought it was just me that was having a rotten year with these vegetables. However, finally getting green beans which I haven't been able to grow for several years due to disease? insects or critters that eat the plants? Also my beets have not been eaten yet but are not showing signs of forming roots and the leaves are just not growing well. Think I will try to spray them with magnesium and throw some more fertilizer around. Not even sure the eggshells are saving the chard as the slugs even seem to be sluggish. Everything is slow and small except the volunteer squash. Too funny--I did not get to plant any due the weather and the job demands. Did leave one 1000 yr squash that had died in the garden and found many of the seeds had sprouted so figured to wait and see. Lo and behold I find at least 3, maybe 4 different looking squash. Some look like a cross between patty pan and something rounder. They are like huge bell shaped things. Found a yellow neck looking one and even a small zucchini colored one. So ,maybe I will have squash this year of some sort. Have to love what Mother Nature gifts us.
> 
> Finished both Estonian MKAL July and August segments this weekend--did 3 of them. I am too frustrated with my lace knitting. Seems I have to do everything at least twice or more. Cannot figure out why I keep making mistakes. My eyes are part of the problem but enough already. Does anyone else have this problem? Or do you all just work very slowly?


As I drive past the farming fields here, everything seems to be going well. I haven't been getting out and around very much this summer, been too busy with little grandson. So, I haven't heard any garden talk from my friends. But, here's something to make you smile- I've tried on and off over the years to grow a few tomato plants without much success. The year's they've done well, most of the tomatoes have gone to the neighborhood wildlife. It's been a long time since I've tried growing any. I get outside about every 2 weeks to wrestle with the weeds and trim the grass next to flower bed pavers. 1 1/2 weeks ago, I went around to the east side of my house, where there is a large deck that sits not quite 6 ft. above ground. Just a couple of azaleas now that the bulbs have gone back to their underground activities and lots of weeds. Or, that's what I was expecting. When I got to the middle of the planter area, I just about jumped out of my skin. There, from nowhere, was a HUGE cherry tomato plant, about 3 feet tall and loaded with tiny green tomatoes! What in the world??? It wasn't there 2 weeks earlier! If a bird dropped a cherry tomato, I would have thought there would be a couple of plants there. But no, it's one huge one. And now the thing is a little taller than I am (I'm 5'2" tall) and cherry tomatoes are everywhere. Maybe there is a Johnny Tomatoseed in the neighborhood? (Glad it's not a Johnny Appleseed!) There was still a metal wire tomato cage in the garage, so it went up right away so hubby wouldn't crash into tomatoes when cutting grass. The plant is so big I couldn't get the cage over it, just close to it, and used old panty hose to carefully tie up some branches. I have no idea where the seeds came from, and the plant is doing well without my interference, thank you very much. Go figure!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> As all y'all can see...the 2 identical worked bibs are smoother looking than expected. My impression is that the YO sections make the work slant strangely.


They look good to me, great colors.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> As I drive past the farming fields here, everything seems to be going well. I haven't been getting out and around very much this summer, been too busy with little grandson. So, I haven't heard any garden talk from my friends. But, here's something to make you smile- I've tried on and off over the years to grow a few tomato plants without much success. The year's they've done well, most of the tomatoes have gone to the neighborhood wildlife. It's been a long time since I've tried growing any. I get outside about every 2 weeks to wrestle with the weeds and trim the grass next to flower bed pavers. 1 1/2 weeks ago, I went around to the east side of my house, where there is a large deck that sits not quite 6 ft. above ground. Just a couple of azaleas now that the bulbs have gone back to their underground activities and lots of weeds. Or, that's what I was expecting. When I got to the middle of the planter area, I just about jumped out of my skin. There, from nowhere, was a HUGE cherry tomato plant, about 3 feet tall and loaded with tiny green tomatoes! What in the world??? It wasn't there 2 weeks earlier! If a bird dropped a cherry tomato, I would have thought there would be a couple of plants there. But no, it's one huge one. And now the thing is a little taller than I am (I'm 5'2" tall) and cherry tomatoes are everywhere. Maybe there is a Johnny Tomatoseed in the neighborhood? (Glad it's not a Johnny Appleseed!) There was still a metal wire tomato cage in the garage, so it went up right away so hubby wouldn't crash into tomatoes when cutting grass. The plant is so big I couldn't get the cage over it, just close to it, and used old panty hose to carefully tie up some branches. I have no idea where the seeds came from, and the plant is doing well without my interference, thank you very much. Go figure!


if you take my drift the bird didn't drop a cherry tomato but he may have 'deposited' a seed wrapped in its own personal fertilizer?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev - hope your fly in was fun! Our helo is kit built.

Vickie - how cool your DH is a glider pilot. I have not tried that yet but it is on my list.

Bonnie - fresh raspberries! Yum!

Joyce - what a neat surprise (tomato plant).


I am halfway through the July Year-of-Texture clue and have done the July Year-of-Estonian Lace (Elizabeth's) clue and half of the August clue. I still have Toni's Year-of-Estonian Lace July clue to do. I should have the July's done before the August clues come out for those two. Dancing Bees did not get blocked this weekend so will try again next weekend.

Hope all are well,

Melanie

I still have 45 pages to get caught up with.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Through Page 10.

Joyce - quite the number of projects you have shared  All lovely work. My favorite is the white triangle shawl.

Julie - Happy Birthday!! Sorry I missed it, I might have been flying. :-D I am glad to hear your hip is getting better. Slow progress is sure progress. 

Bev - love the flower photos.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Joyce, yay for volunteer tomatos.  I have one that was given to me that I am trying not to kill. 

Melanie, it was a rotocraft fly in. One and two seater little bitties. I will get them uploaded and post a few pics.  We had fun. Gary stood around and watched and talked with the owners. I walked around and took pics.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderfully cute bibs, Karen


They are very cute, Karen. I like that they aren't typical baby colors.

Thanks, Tanya, on the good wishes for the biopsy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--nice bibs. REally like the bright colors and variegation. I am sure the baby won't mind if something is a bit off :sm24:
> 
> NancyLea--thanx for the lateral shrinkage tip. Given those numbers and (3) 3/3 cables on the back, there is about 1.5" of shrinkage. The lace itself on this
> bouncy yarn also tends to pull in on itself, so a hard blocking is in order. Then there are the 2/2 front cables (4 of them) = another 1." And the mattress stitch seams also ate up 8 stitches, so another 1.3". That pretty much makes up the number of inches lost. Will need to keep this upper most in my mind for the future.
> ...


Lace work is beautiful but can be frustrating!

Weird about all the garden issues. We have had good luck this year.

Joyce, what a nice cherry tomato surprise!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> neat!


Ditto from me.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> if you take my drift the bird didn't drop a cherry tomato but he may have 'deposited' a seed wrapped in its own personal fertilizer?


Yes, giggle, I know what you mean. I just thought that more than one seed from the tomato would have been deposited at the same time. I don't claim to know anything about birds digestive process. Strange thing is, I never saw any sign of it until it was about 3 feet tall. I get out there about every 2 weeks to pull weeds and do whatever needs doing. Pretty incredible to think that plant could have grown that much in such a short amount of time. And I've been around tomato plants enough to recognize them, so no excuse there! I've tried growing tomatoes in other locations around the house, but this is phenomenal. This spot is right below a deck railing where the birds like to "sit for a spell" and they've brought me several things over the years....just not tomatoes. I have no idea who else in the neighborhood or surrounding area may be growing these particular cherry tomatoes, but they are a delight. The more I pick, the faster others ripen. The tomatoes are very small compared to what is sold in the stores for cherry sized tomatoes, and the plant is absolutely loaded with them. Oh boy! Nicest surprise I've had in a long time.!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - quite the number of projects you have shared  All lovely work. My favorite is the white triangle shawl.


Thanks, I like it the best also. I'm currently re-knitting the half-circle shawl and it is going well, except that I can't tell much about the size hanging on a 29" circular needle.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, yay for volunteer tomatos.  I have one that was given to me that I am trying not to kill.


Well now, you bring up another important point. I have a great knack for killing plants. Doing better since I can quickly look up info online, but I'm truly shocked by how well this plant is doing. Guess I should try to save some seeds for next year? Ugh....if I can find out how to do that.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Joyce, what a nice cherry tomato surprise!


I agree completely. Nicest surprise I've had in a long time! And the kind of surprise I always love to get. But gee whiz, birds are sure messy creatures. They either leave parts of uneaten food on the deck rail, or it comes out the other end....probably as they take off to fly somewhere else. Maybe I'm better off not thinking of that.....


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Joyce, cherry tomatoes are great at reseeding themselves.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

A few more pages caught up - through page 20 - so apologies for the late responses.


Norma - hope the retreat was a success. With your two oldest friends, how could it not be?

Tanya - the vest is coming along nicely.

Ros - lovely to see you here. Sorry that your sister has been ill, but glad to hear she is recovering. My SIL just went through chemo and radiation for cervical cancer. ((hugs)) Just read about your BIL, what a tragic event. Sending prayers for you and yours. <3

Bev - nice to see your entrelac lace again.

JanetLee - I made an oops when I commented on the flower photos. I thanked Bev instead of you. It is great to have two nature photographers with us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> As I drive past the farming fields here, everything seems to be going well. I haven't been getting out and around very much this summer, been too busy with little grandson. So, I haven't heard any garden talk from my friends. But, here's something to make you smile- I've tried on and off over the years to grow a few tomato plants without much success. The year's they've done well, most of the tomatoes have gone to the neighborhood wildlife. It's been a long time since I've tried growing any. I get outside about every 2 weeks to wrestle with the weeds and trim the grass next to flower bed pavers. 1 1/2 weeks ago, I went around to the east side of my house, where there is a large deck that sits not quite 6 ft. above ground. Just a couple of azaleas now that the bulbs have gone back to their underground activities and lots of weeds. Or, that's what I was expecting. When I got to the middle of the planter area, I just about jumped out of my skin. There, from nowhere, was a HUGE cherry tomato plant, about 3 feet tall and loaded with tiny green tomatoes! What in the world??? It wasn't there 2 weeks earlier! If a bird dropped a cherry tomato, I would have thought there would be a couple of plants there. But no, it's one huge one. And now the thing is a little taller than I am (I'm 5'2" tall) and cherry tomatoes are everywhere. Maybe there is a Johnny Tomatoseed in the neighborhood? (Glad it's not a Johnny Appleseed!) There was still a metal wire tomato cage in the garage, so it went up right away so hubby wouldn't crash into tomatoes when cutting grass. The plant is so big I couldn't get the cage over it, just close to it, and used old panty hose to carefully tie up some branches. I have no idea where the seeds came from, and the plant is doing well without my interference, thank you very much. Go figure!


What fun for you. Cherry tomato seeds are the one variety that always seems to stay viable. And birds or other animals really are the johnny appleseeders of nature. They have moved my morning glories and daffodils many times to places far from where I originally planted. Just enjoy them and know that they may like that location better than where you planted previously. Plants really are sentient beings and do have preferences for soil (food for them) and who their neighbors are.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well now, you bring up another important point. I have a great knack for killing plants. Doing better since I can quickly look up info online, but I'm truly shocked by how well this plant is doing. Guess I should try to save some seeds for next year? Ugh....if I can find out how to do that.


Not too difficult, just need to remember to do it. Tomato seeds are very small. Collect a few very ripe ones and let sit on counter to dry out. Put in strainer, like one for tea and rinse off the tomato flesh. Some people will rinse with vinegar and then water. Let dry and put into a small envelope and mark. Put seeds into a cool, dry place for next season. You can also look up online how to save tomato seeds.

FYI, this year I found about 6 plants growing at the base of some of my peppers and really need to get them out before they ruin the pepper plants. Assume they are cherry tomatoes as I had some growing last year in that part of the garden.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

More garden stuff--finally got some time in the garden yesterday. Such a gorgeous day here; it was devine being in the weeds. Did a lot of weed pulling but also some veggie picking. Have almost 2# of green beans which may not sound like much but given there were none for about 3 years, I am delighted. Picked first big bell pepper which looks gorgeous to me and am seeing other peppers beginning to form. Everything is so slow and late this year. A few tomatoes, too. Collected a bunch of purslane and tried a pickled purslane recipe for preserving it and put up a couple qts of fermented cabbage and tried a fermented sweet potato recipe. Can't wait to try it in about 1 week. But the big garden drama is the squash. Was bellyaching about not getting any planted this year knowing I would really miss fresh summer squash. One of the big 1000 yr squash rotted in the garden with its many dozens of seeds and they began to grow so I left them. Well, not only are the vines taking over the end of the garden but I find about 4 different squash varieties growing: zucchini-like, yellow-like, 1000 yr squash, and something very big, white and bell shaped. It is colored like a patty pan, flat bottomed like a patty pan, but huge and round like the 1000 yr squash. All the squash had been planted at that end of the garden last year and they must have cross fertilized, so I have squash!!!!!

As for knitting, my vest has been a problem that has literally cost me sleep. Dreamed, or planned a repair on this finished item for hours the other night. There is a small detail that was knit into it at the top points of the button band. Realized I did one backwards and it was bugging the heck out of me. Everything is all finished and ends woven so not easy to undo without making a mess. Last nite I began to pick at the finishing to find an end to undo and got it! Undid the BO just in that section and am hoping I can now drop the wrong stitches and reverse them (about 7 rows). Then hoping the BO can be redone with enough yarn to finish off. Ever notice that there was enough yarn to do something the first time, but late on after all is cut, there is not enough to redo?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> More garden stuff--finally got some time in the garden yesterday. Such a gorgeous day here; it was devine being in the weeds. Did a lot of weed pulling but also some veggie picking. Have almost 2# of green beans which may not sound like much but given there were none for about 3 years, I am delighted. Picked first big bell pepper which looks gorgeous to me and am seeing other peppers beginning to form. Everything is so slow and late this year. A few tomatoes, too. Collected a bunch of purslane and tried a pickled purslane recipe for preserving it and put up a couple qts of fermented cabbage and tried a fermented sweet potato recipe. Can't wait to try it in about 1 week. But the big garden drama is the squash. Was bellyaching about not getting any planted this year knowing I would really miss fresh summer squash. One of the big 1000 yr squash rotted in the garden with its many dozens of seeds and they began to grow so I left them. Well, not only are the vines taking over the end of the garden but I find about 4 different squash varieties growing: zucchini-like, yellow-like, 1000 yr squash, and something very big, white and bell shaped. It is colored like a patty pan, flat bottomed like a patty pan, but huge and round like the 1000 yr squash. All the squash had been planted at that end of the garden last year and they must have cross fertilized, so I have squash!!!!!
> 
> As for knitting, my vest has been a problem that has literally cost me sleep. Dreamed, or planned a repair on this finished item for hours the other night. There is a small detail that was knit into it at the top points of the button band. Realized I did one backwards and it was bugging the heck out of me. Everything is all finished and ends woven so not easy to undo without making a mess. Last nite I began to pick at the finishing to find an end to undo and got it! Undid the BO just in that section and am hoping I can now drop the wrong stitches and reverse them (about 7 rows). Then hoping the BO can be redone with enough yarn to finish off. Ever notice that there was enough yarn to do something the first time, but late on after all is cut, there is not enough to redo?


and even if you have a full skein of that yarn it only needs about 3 inches, so the splice will be longer than the needed yardage?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

in conjunction with the talk about reversible: not quite but WoW:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-486965-1.html#11182434


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> A few more pages caught up - through page 20 - so apologies for the late responses.
> 
> Norma - hope the retreat was a success. With your two oldest friends, how could it not be?
> 
> ...


That is all right! My feelings were not hurt. You enjoyed them, that is what counts.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> More garden stuff--finally got some time in the garden yesterday. Such a gorgeous day here; it was devine being in the weeds. Did a lot of weed pulling but also some veggie picking. Have almost 2# of green beans which may not sound like much but given there were none for about 3 years, I am delighted. Picked first big bell pepper which looks gorgeous to me and am seeing other peppers beginning to form. Everything is so slow and late this year.  A few tomatoes, too. Collected a bunch of purslane and tried a pickled purslane recipe for preserving it and put up a couple qts of fermented cabbage and tried a fermented sweet potato recipe. Can't wait to try it in about 1 week. But the big garden drama is the squash. Was bellyaching about not getting any planted this year knowing I would really miss fresh summer squash. One of the big 1000 yr squash rotted in the garden with its many dozens of seeds and they began to grow so I left them. Well, not only are the vines taking over the end of the garden but I find about 4 different squash varieties growing: zucchini-like, yellow-like, 1000 yr squash, and something very big, white and bell shaped. It is colored like a patty pan, flat bottomed like a patty pan, but huge and round like the 1000 yr squash. All the squash had been planted at that end of the garden last year and they must have cross fertilized, so I have squash!!!!!
> 
> As for knitting, my vest has been a problem that has literally cost me sleep. Dreamed, or planned a repair on this finished item for hours the other night. There is a small detail that was knit into it at the top points of the button band. Realized I did one backwards and it was bugging the heck out of me. Everything is all finished and ends woven so not easy to undo without making a mess. Last nite I began to pick at the finishing to find an end to undo and got it! Undid the BO just in that section and am hoping I can now drop the wrong stitches and reverse them (about 7 rows). Then hoping the BO can be redone with enough yarn to finish off. Ever notice that there was enough yarn to do something the first time, but late on after all is cut, there is not enough to redo?


I am envying you your squash!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> and even if you have a full skein of that yarn it only needs about 3 inches, so the splice will be longer than the needed yardage?


Yep! And is just what has happened, too. Think I will tink back about 8-10" of BO and then work in a splice. What a PIA. :sm19:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am envying you your squash!


It just astounds me. Will be fun seeing exactly what they really are when getting cooked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> in conjunction with the talk about reversible: not quite but WoW:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-486965-1.html#11182434


Such a fun looking project to play with short rows. That is a nice use of contrasting colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have searched and searched and cannot find what I am looking for. So I am hope you all will be able to help me. I am looking for a design, lace or knit/purl. It sort of looks like a bouquet of stems, or an explosion, where it all expands from a central core. I hope that makes sense! I will know it when I see it, but I cannot seem to find it. Does anyone at least have a name I can research? Thanks a bunch! Yes, I have another itch going in my brain and want to see if this is what I remember and how it would work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have searched and searched and cannot find what I am looking for. So I am hope you all will be able to help me. I am looking for a design, lace or knit/purl. It sort of looks like a bouquet of stems, or an explosion, where it all expands from a central core. I hope that makes sense! I will know it when I see it, but I cannot seem to find it. Does anyone at least have a name I can research? Thanks a bunch! Yes, I have another itch going in my brain and want to see if this is what I remember and how it would work.


Is this a stitch or a pattern? Are there ends to these stems like a flower? Have you checked Knitting Nuance for her raised stitch detail? She has a few ways to do inc/dec which are 3-D on the fabric. You can make your own 'bouquet' of stems it seems.
'


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I have searched and searched and cannot find what I am looking for. So I am hope you all will be able to help me. I am looking for a design, lace or knit/purl. It sort of looks like a bouquet of stems, or an explosion, where it all expands from a central core. I hope that makes sense! I will know it when I see it, but I cannot seem to find it. Does anyone at least have a name I can research? Thanks a bunch! Yes, I have another itch going in my brain and want to see if this is what I remember and how it would work.


sounds center out, is it possibly a neibling?http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=neibling
helmut-- rays tightly packed bursting out. aster-- petally rays, growing out to 5 point 'tulips'. ritterspoon-- small star, middle section kinda calla lily. alpenrose http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alpenrose--daisy like center, calla lily. gotthold--star burst becomes cotton bole.

could it be a variation of Estonian lilies of the valley-- open lace arch with little nupps as blossoms/ http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-lily-of-the-valley-scarf

andrea jurgrau-- ghost orchids http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ghost-orchid

Marianne kinzel-- primula http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/primula-design
0r thistle designed balmoral http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/thistle-design-balmoral

that from just six books (one was a bust)


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> I have searched and searched and cannot find what I am looking for. So I am hope you all will be able to help me. I am looking for a design, lace or knit/purl. It sort of looks like a bouquet of stems, or an explosion, where it all expands from a central core. I hope that makes sense! I will know it when I see it, but I cannot seem to find it. Does anyone at least have a name I can research? Thanks a bunch! Yes, I have another itch going in my brain and want to see if this is what I remember and how it would work.


Hmmmm, my first thought was something akin to the "Tree of Life" blanket pattern---the branches radiating from the trunk of the tree (without the roots), the stems done with what I think is called a wandering stitch?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ahhhh....a lot clearer than I expected!

Sometimes near the horizon helps with presentation. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Ahhhh....a lot clearer than I expected!
> 
> Sometimes near the horizon helps with presentation. :sm24:


very neat Karen!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> Ahhhh....a lot clearer than I expected!
> 
> Sometimes near the horizon helps with presentation. :sm24:


WOW!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> sounds center out, is it possibly a neibling?http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=neibling
> helmut-- rays tightly packed bursting out. aster-- petally rays, growing out to 5 point 'tulips'. ritterspoon-- small star, middle section kinda calla lily. alpenrose http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alpenrose--daisy like center, calla lily. gotthold--star burst becomes cotton bole.
> 
> could it be a variation of Estonian lilies of the valley-- open lace arch with little nupps as blossoms/ http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-lily-of-the-valley-scarf
> ...


You are quite the researcher, NancyLea.

JanetLee, try looking at the Dahlia Cardigan on ravelry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

NancyLea, thanks for sharing the link to that blanket?on KP. Gorgeous Love the short rows and colors.

Tanya, glad you were able to redo the stitch that was bugging you.

Great photo, Karen.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Had my temporal biopsies yesterday to test for Giant Cell Arteritis or Temporal Arteritis, as it is often called. Other than a fairly nasty headache, and looking like the bride of Frankenstein with a two inch incision going a fairly straight line from from my ear, I am glad it is done. I had to be at the hospital at 11:30 and they didn't get me into a prep room until almost 3. The procedure itself was about 20 minutes and the doctor thought the blood vessels looked good but the biopsy results will be here in about 48-72 hours. I foolishly thought that we could go out to eat afterwards as I wasn't able to eat all day, going under light aesthetia, and brought my comb, jewelry, etc. one look in the mirror cured me of that, betadine stains all through the sides of my hair and I really, really only wanted to come home. 

In the meantime, I am in the mood for finishing up a few things and finished this scarf for my 7 yr old GD for Christmas. She wanted a blue scarf. I ran out of the blue to use in the fringe and as the yarn, purchased in NZ, had little black flecks, I decided to,use some black boule with it. It must have taken almost as long to fringe as to knit the darned thing. I made it sixty inches long for her to wrap around her neck if she likes. I think it it kind of cute and young. The paid pattern is Dalia from Classic Elite Yarns.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Barbara
Speedy recovery and hope for good news from biopsy results! As a retired nurse I always tried to clean up my patients after undergoing surgery/procedures. Made the patient and me feel better!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Barbara, praying for the best of results from your tests. Makes me smile at your response to looking in the mirror. Yes, sometimes home is the only place to be.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Had my temporal biopsies yesterday to test for Giant Cell Arteritis or Temporal Arteritis, as it is often called. Other than a fairly nasty headache, and looking like the bride of Frankenstein with a two inch incision going a fairly straight line from from my ear, I am glad it is done. I had to be at the hospital at 11:30 and they didn't get me into a prep room until almost 3. The procedure itself was about 20 minutes and the doctor thought the blood vessels looked good but the biopsy results will be here in about 48-72 hours. I foolishly thought that we could go out to eat afterwards as I wasn't able to eat all day, going under light aesthetia, and brought my comb, jewelry, etc. one look in the mirror cured me of that, betadine stains all through the sides of my hair and I really, really only wanted to come home.
> 
> In the meantime, I am in the mood for finishing up a few things and finished this scarf for my 7 yr old GD for Christmas. She wanted a blue scarf. I ran out of the blue to use in the fringe and as the yarn, purchased in NZ, had little black flecks, I decided to,use some black boule with it. It must have taken almost as long to fringe as to knit the darned thing. I made it sixty inches long for her to wrap around her neck if she likes. I think it it kind of cute and young. The paid pattern is Dalia from Classic Elite Yarns.


I am glad that is over for you. Lovely scarf :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad that is over for you. Lovely scarf :sm24:


thanks, vickie, Jan and Norma.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Had my temporal biopsies yesterday to test for Giant Cell Arteritis or Temporal Arteritis, as it is often called. Other than a fairly nasty headache, and looking like the bride of Frankenstein with a two inch incision going a fairly straight line from from my ear, I am glad it is done. I had to be at the hospital at 11:30 and they didn't get me into a prep room until almost 3. The procedure itself was about 20 minutes and the doctor thought the blood vessels looked good but the biopsy results will be here in about 48-72 hours. I foolishly thought that we could go out to eat afterwards as I wasn't able to eat all day, going under light aesthetia, and brought my comb, jewelry, etc. one look in the mirror cured me of that, betadine stains all through the sides of my hair and I really, really only wanted to come home.
> 
> In the meantime, I am in the mood for finishing up a few things and finished this scarf for my 7 yr old GD for Christmas. She wanted a blue scarf. I ran out of the blue to use in the fringe and as the yarn, purchased in NZ, had little black flecks, I decided to,use some black boule with it. It must have taken almost as long to fringe as to knit the darned thing. I made it sixty inches long for her to wrap around her neck if she likes. I think it it kind of cute and young. The paid pattern is Dalia from Classic Elite Yarns.


praying for you, like the back fringe.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> praying for you, like the back fringe.


Thank you, Nancylea.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hey Everyone!!! Been focussed on dealing with my Mom the last week or so. The facility she has been in built some new buildings and after many delays decided last Sunday was "move" day. I found out on Thursday. Ended up spending some very, very long days with Mom trying to get her adjusted to her new surroundings and get everything unpacked and organized. Then today I had to go out of town for an annual eye exam (all reports very good -- thank heavens); so just wanted to catch up as I take a deep breath after a long day in the car -- did about 300 miles today, plus shopping and doctoring, etc.

Karen -- what an incredible picture. Wow!! is all that I can think of to say and someone else already did that -- so Wow!! again.

Barbara/Frankenstein -- keeping fingers crossed for good news tomorrow or the next day. I think that not knowing is really worse than dealing with a situation. All of us have Class A imaginations and if the rest of you are like me, it is a tough chore to keep that active instrument under control until all the facts are known. You are definitely in my thoughts.

Tanya -- how refreshing to get the garden report. Now things are beginning to seem normal.

Barbara -- liked the whimsy of the blue scarf. May have been time consuming, but I'll bet you enjoyed working on it.

NancyLea -- you are keeping us all on our toes. So much to absorb at a time when my brain is on overload. But that is one of the great things about KP -- we can always go back and refer to good information. So thanks.

Norma -- how are you doing lady? Shoulders any better? I was playing with a stack of yarn the other day and was literally twitching to jump into a Shetland shawl. My mantra now is: Finish your projects, finish your projects. Darn, but I wanted to do something else. 

JanetLee -- I know your brain is a cauldron right now. Any good ideas floating to the top yet?

Bev -- You must be very busy with work and summer. Been missing hearing from you, but do understand.

Julie -- Hands improving? Oh I hope so, I hope so. Mostly for your sake, but for ours too. I miss seeing the inprocess pics. They are always so inspiring. Well, maybe its just time for you to kick back and recover and rest up. 

Ros -- Has the family settled a bit yet? So much happening one thing on top of another. Such turmoil and sadness at a time when hope and optimism are really needed in force. Hope your sister is doing well with her treatments.

Bonnie -- I have the image of you in a hot kitchen, canning jar after jar of goodies. I miss working with my Mom. Since we have lived next to each other these last years, we got to share the task/or should I say joy. Its hard work, but the accomplishment of seeing a full pantry of sealed food is wonderful. Rotten news though about the tomatoes. Maybe the growing season will last long enough to get something for your efforts.

And to anyone I missed, I apologize. I'm a bit road weary and the brain is sluggish.

Take care everyone and have a good week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> NancyLea, thanks for sharing the link to that blanket?on KP. Gorgeous Love the short rows and colors.
> 
> Tanya, glad you were able to redo the stitch that was bugging you.
> 
> Great photo, Karen.


It really scared me--something like steeking but having done that, this was nowhere's as threatening and once started worked pretty well. It was pleasantly surprising.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Is this a stitch or a pattern? Are there ends to these stems like a flower? Have you checked Knitting Nuance for her raised stitch detail? She has a few ways to do inc/dec which are 3-D on the fabric. You can make your own 'bouquet' of stems it seems.
> '


It is more a design, than a stitch. I have not checked with Knitting Nuance. Thanks for the information.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

These are all beautiful! But not what I am looking for. But will definitely remember these. Thank you.



nancylea57 said:


> sounds center out, is it possibly a neibling?http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=neibling
> helmut-- rays tightly packed bursting out. aster-- petally rays, growing out to 5 point 'tulips'. ritterspoon-- small star, middle section kinda calla lily. alpenrose http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alpenrose--daisy like center, calla lily. gotthold--star burst becomes cotton bole.
> 
> could it be a variation of Estonian lilies of the valley-- open lace arch with little nupps as blossoms/ http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-lily-of-the-valley-scarf
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Hmmmm, my first thought was something akin to the "Tree of Life" blanket pattern---the branches radiating from the trunk of the tree (without the roots), the stems done with what I think is called a wandering stitch?


Sort of like this, but not intertwined. I think that is why I am having trouble re-finding it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You are quite the researcher, NancyLea.
> 
> JanetLee, try looking at the Dahlia Cardigan on ravelry.


Wow, another beauty! Not it though. Darn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds scary. Hope the results are good for you.

Lovely scarf, interesting design, lovely color.



Babalou said:


> Had my temporal biopsies yesterday to test for Giant Cell Arteritis or Temporal Arteritis, as it is often called. Other than a fairly nasty headache, and looking like the bride of Frankenstein with a two inch incision going a fairly straight line from from my ear, I am glad it is done. I had to be at the hospital at 11:30 and they didn't get me into a prep room until almost 3. The procedure itself was about 20 minutes and the doctor thought the blood vessels looked good but the biopsy results will be here in about 48-72 hours. I foolishly thought that we could go out to eat afterwards as I wasn't able to eat all day, going under light aesthetia, and brought my comb, jewelry, etc. one look in the mirror cured me of that, betadine stains all through the sides of my hair and I really, really only wanted to come home.
> 
> In the meantime, I am in the mood for finishing up a few things and finished this scarf for my 7 yr old GD for Christmas. She wanted a blue scarf. I ran out of the blue to use in the fringe and as the yarn, purchased in NZ, had little black flecks, I decided to,use some black boule with it. It must have taken almost as long to fringe as to knit the darned thing. I made it sixty inches long for her to wrap around her neck if she likes. I think it it kind of cute and young. The paid pattern is Dalia from Classic Elite Yarns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--Really like that little blue scarf. Not a big fan of fringe but on this one, it works so well. Also like the black fleck in the yarn. Hope it gets worn with love.

Fingers & toes crossed for good results from you biopsy. What a nasty procedure to go thru. Hope you get to treat yourself to comfort.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh, it is bubbling away! I have a border detail I want to use, but am unable, so far, to find the central design I want. I have actually test knitted the border design so I know it will work. Just all that lovely research trying to re-find a design.

Hope all is well with you and your mom now. Moving can be stressful, regardless of age.



Belle1 said:


> Hey Everyone!!! Been focussed on dealing with my Mom the last week or so. The facility she has been in built some new buildings and after many delays decided last Sunday was "move" day. I found out on Thursday. Ended up spending some very, very long days with Mom trying to get her adjusted to her new surroundings and get everything unpacked and organized. Then today I had to go out of town for an annual eye exam (all reports very good -- thank heavens); so just wanted to catch up as I take a deep breath after a long day in the car -- did about 300 miles today, plus shopping and doctoring, etc.
> 
> Karen -- what an incredible picture. Wow!! is all that I can think of to say and someone else already did that -- so Wow!! again.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sort of like this, but not intertwined. I think that is why I am having trouble re-finding it.


I did a couple of those Tree of Life blankets and found the branches not too difficult. Can see doing those 1/1 crosses in the king of splaying out branches that you describe--like a traveling cable. And you can alternative them with 1/2 crosses to create variation. Will your computer program let you create this kind of pattern?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--Hope the facility benefits your mom. So much energy doing a move and with a person who is infirm to boot. I am sure you are glad it is done.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://tsgtxkr.blog.163.com/blog/static/74783477201634112219828/

go to page 84, I believe, pattern number 162. The one on the left. Something like that, but that keeps going out instead of meeting back at the center. I found this one on a Japanese site. I could work with this one, maybe, shall have to play around with it and see if it gets me started in the correct direction.

By the way, don't blame me if you lose some time checking out this book! I just did, at least an hour!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I did a couple of those Tree of Life blankets and found the branches not too difficult. Can see doing those 1/1 crosses in the king of splaying out branches that you describe--like a traveling cable. And you can alternative them with 1/2 crosses to create variation. Will your computer program let you create this kind of pattern?


Yes, it will. Check previous post, I may have something to start with, and then branch out (pun intended) to get what I am looking for. :sm23:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, so glad that is over for you. Hopefully you will get good results. You are in my prayers. Love the scarf. Looks great.

DeEtta, so glad that you have gotten your mother settled. Man, they didn't give you much notice, did they? Lots of picture taking and posting on the stock photo site. And we are going backpacking in the Smokey Mtns in Sept. Trying to get some hiking in with backpacks on-getting a little bit more in shape so we don't totally die on the trip.  

Off to jig saw a bit before bed. Our company is leaving tomorrow. We thoroughly enjoyed having them. Best time was tonight, when my friend and I just sat and talked and laughed after supper.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.101crochet.com/free-patterns/12-free-crochet-patterns-for-circular-vest-jacket/

And check this out! Some lovely patterns, enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hey Everyone!!! Been focussed on dealing with my Mom the last week or so. The facility she has been in built some new buildings and after many delays decided last Sunday was "move" day. I found out on Thursday. Ended up spending some very, very long days with Mom trying to get her adjusted to her new surroundings and get everything unpacked and organized. Then today I had to go out of town for an annual eye exam (all reports very good -- thank heavens); so just wanted to catch up as I take a deep breath after a long day in the car -- did about 300 miles today, plus shopping and doctoring, etc.
> 
> Karen -- what an incredible picture. Wow!! is all that I can think of to say and someone else already did that -- so Wow!! again.
> 
> ...


No, I am afraid I cannot report any improvement- it is hard even to type with the left, but it is only 7 days and I have the appointment with the Specialist. Hopefully he can direct me to someone who is skilled in this area.

I do hope your Mom settles well after her move- that was very short notice.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I may have blurred the moon portion of the shot...but the stars were clear. Not bad for a cell phone camera shot. I will figure out how to move photos from my desktop computer to the portable and present THOSE when I have any.

I have more control with the Canon Power shot compared to this camera on the portable. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://tsgtxkr.blog.163.com/blog/static/74783477201634112219828/
> 
> go to page 84, I believe, pattern number 162. The one on the left. Something like that, but that keeps going out instead of meeting back at the center. I found this one on a Japanese site. I could work with this one, maybe, shall have to play around with it and see if it gets me started in the correct direction.
> 
> By the way, don't blame me if you lose some time checking out this book! I just did, at least an hour!


What a stunning book. I scanned it but will definitely take longer tomorrow.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, so glad that is over for you. Hopefully you will get good results. You are in my prayers. Love the scarf. Looks great.
> 
> DeEtta, so glad that you have gotten your mother settled. Man, they didn't give you much notice, did they? Lots of picture taking and posting on the stock photo site. And we are going backpacking in the Smokey Mtns in Sept. Trying to get some hiking in with backpacks on-getting a little bit more in shape so we don't totally die on the trip.
> 
> Off to jig saw a bit before bed. Our company is leaving tomorrow. We thoroughly enjoyed having them. Best time was tonight, when my friend and I just sat and talked and laughed after supper.


Thanks, Bev. Nice you had a good timewith your friends. That is good for the soul.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

DeEtta, so glad you got your mother resettled. That had to be challenging. And good report on the eye Dr visit. ????????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://tsgtxkr.blog.163.com/blog/static/74783477201634112219828/
> 
> go to page 84, I believe, pattern number 162. The one on the left. Something like that, but that keeps going out instead of meeting back at the center. I found this one on a Japanese site. I could work with this one, maybe, shall have to play around with it and see if it gets me started in the correct direction.
> 
> By the way, don't blame me if you lose some time checking out this book! I just did, at least an hour!


Nice resource. Thanx a bunch for sharing it.

That pattern is like a horseshoe cable. It seems that once you get the raised stitch process down you can direct those line where you want them. I think you will also like the raised stitches that Knitting Nuance has created.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--Really like that little blue scarf. Not a big fan of fringe but on this one, it works so well. Also like the black fleck in the yarn. Hope it gets worn with love.
> 
> Fingers & toes crossed for good results from you biopsy. What a nasty procedure to go thru. Hope you get to treat yourself to comfort.


Tanya has said it well--so "ditto".


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> http://tsgtxkr.blog.163.com/blog/static/74783477201634112219828/
> 
> go to page 84, I believe, pattern number 162. The one on the left. Something like that, but that keeps going out instead of meeting back at the center. I found this one on a Japanese site. I could work with this one, maybe, shall have to play around with it and see if it gets me started in the correct direction.
> 
> By the way, don't blame me if you lose some time checking out this book! I just did, at least an hour!


Now that's a treasure trove of stitch patterns!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Hey Everyone!!! Been focussed on dealing with my Mom the last week or so. The facility she has been in built some new buildings and after many delays decided last Sunday was "move" day. I found out on Thursday. Ended up spending some very, very long days with Mom trying to get her adjusted to her new surroundings and get everything unpacked and organized. Then today I had to go out of town for an annual eye exam (all reports very good -- thank heavens); so just wanted to catch up as I take a deep breath after a long day in the car -- did about 300 miles today, plus shopping and doctoring, etc.
> 
> Karen -- what an incredible picture. Wow!! is all that I can think of to say and someone else already did that -- so Wow!! again.
> 
> ...


Now for some quiet time to get rested, and do some enjoyable knitting!!!!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> http://tsgtxkr.blog.163.com/blog/static/74783477201634112219828/
> 
> go to page 84, I believe, pattern number 162. The one on the left. Something like that, but that keeps going out instead of meeting back at the center. I found this one on a Japanese site. I could work with this one, maybe, shall have to play around with it and see if it gets me started in the correct direction.
> 
> By the way, don't blame me if you lose some time checking out this book! I just did, at least an hour!


page 90 and beyond I think i'm in love.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, thank you for asking. The shoulder is very painful even with tablets but I am waiting for an appointment with a spinal surgeon. Knitting is very slow. I intend to make another Shetland shawl. My friend was delighted with hers and has worn it a great deal as she is always cold.
It sounds as though you had a mammoth time. Sit back and relax for a little while?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> http://tsgtxkr.blog.163.com/blog/static/74783477201634112219828/
> 
> go to page 84, I believe, pattern number 162. The one on the left. Something like that, but that keeps going out instead of meeting back at the center. I found this one on a Japanese site. I could work with this one, maybe, shall have to play around with it and see if it gets me started in the correct direction.
> 
> By the way, don't blame me if you lose some time checking out this book! I just did, at least an hour!


A fabulous resource :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Had my temporal biopsies yesterday to test for Giant Cell Arteritis or Temporal Arteritis, as it is often called. Other than a fairly nasty headache, and looking like the bride of Frankenstein with a two inch incision going a fairly straight line from from my ear, I am glad it is done. I had to be at the hospital at 11:30 and they didn't get me into a prep room until almost 3. The procedure itself was about 20 minutes and the doctor thought the blood vessels looked good but the biopsy results will be here in about 48-72 hours. I foolishly thought that we could go out to eat afterwards as I wasn't able to eat all day, going under light aesthetia, and brought my comb, jewelry, etc. one look in the mirror cured me of that, betadine stains all through the sides of my hair and I really, really only wanted to come home.
> 
> In the meantime, I am in the mood for finishing up a few things and finished this scarf for my 7 yr old GD for Christmas. She wanted a blue scarf. I ran out of the blue to use in the fringe and as the yarn, purchased in NZ, had little black flecks, I decided to,use some black boule with it. It must have taken almost as long to fringe as to knit the darned thing. I made it sixty inches long for her to wrap around her neck if she likes. I think it it kind of cute and young. The paid pattern is Dalia from Classic Elite Yarns.


Glad the biopsy is done, Barbara. Fingers crossed for an all clear now.
Cute little scarf. I'm sure your gd will love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Ahhhh....a lot clearer than I expected!
> 
> Sometimes near the horizon helps with presentation. :sm24:


Fantastic photo.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hey Everyone!!! Been focussed on dealing with my Mom the last week or so. The facility she has been in built some new buildings and after many delays decided last Sunday was "move" day. I found out on Thursday. Ended up spending some very, very long days with Mom trying to get her adjusted to her new surroundings and get everything unpacked and organized. Then today I had to go out of town for an annual eye exam (all reports very good -- thank heavens); so just wanted to catch up as I take a deep breath after a long day in the car -- did about 300 miles today, plus shopping and doctoring, etc.
> 
> Karen -- what an incredible picture. Wow!! is all that I can think of to say and someone else already did that -- so Wow!! again.
> 
> ...


Helping the elderly to cope with changes can be very wearing however much we love them - finding that when dealing with MIL recently.
Hope you are recovering your energy, DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://tsgtxkr.blog.163.com/blog/static/74783477201634112219828/
> 
> go to page 84, I believe, pattern number 162. The one on the left. Something like that, but that keeps going out instead of meeting back at the center. I found this one on a Japanese site. I could work with this one, maybe, shall have to play around with it and see if it gets me started in the correct direction.
> 
> By the way, don't blame me if you lose some time checking out this book! I just did, at least an hour!


So many beautiful patterns and the samples so beautifully worked. I have saved this for further investigation. Thanks for the link, JanetLee. Hope you find what you want.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, so glad that is over for you. Hopefully you will get good results. You are in my prayers. Love the scarf. Looks great.
> 
> DeEtta, so glad that you have gotten your mother settled. Man, they didn't give you much notice, did they? Lots of picture taking and posting on the stock photo site. And we are going backpacking in the Smokey Mtns in Sept. Trying to get some hiking in with backpacks on-getting a little bit more in shape so we don't totally die on the trip.
> 
> Off to jig saw a bit before bed. Our company is leaving tomorrow. We thoroughly enjoyed having them. Best time was tonight, when my friend and I just sat and talked and laughed after supper.


Your trips sounds like fun, Bev. Looking forward to seeing some pics when you get back.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What a stunning book. I scanned it but will definitely take longer tomorrow.


How did you scan/save this book. I tried using Print Friendy & PDF but the file seems to big and the process
keeps getting timed out.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Tanya has said it well--so "ditto".


Thanks, Del.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Glad the biopsy is done, Barbara. Fingers crossed for an all clear now.
> Cute little scarf. I'm sure your gd will love it.


I'm glad it is done, too. Now for the headache to go away.

When I saw that pattern, I thought it would be a cute scarf for a little girl. Not a huge investment if she casts it aside. But I think she will like it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--Really like that little blue scarf. Not a big fan of fringe but on this one, it works so well. Also like the black fleck in the yarn. Hope it gets worn with love.
> 
> Fingers & toes crossed for good results from you biopsy. What a nasty procedure to go thru. Hope you get to treat yourself to comfort.


Thanks, Tanya. It was a tad nasty but I'm good at pampering and taking it easy when I need to.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hoping for a clear outcome on your biopsy Barbara. That is a fun looking scarf for you GD.

Nice to hear you were able to get your mom settled in her new surroundings DeEtta.

Knitting update: Almost done with August for Elizabeth's YOEL and July for the YOT scarf. I have picked up the Forest MKAL (Porcupine lace scarf) but its revival is on hold again as I have cast on for the Yukon Blast hat challenge. This will be my first hat other than the dead fish hat (it's not hat shaped). The group is knitting 100 hats to donate to the Yukon Quest dog sled race teams and volunteers. Elizabeth has published two special patterns - one worsted weight textured hat and one fingering weight stranded hat. I am making the worsted weight hat.

I have created a video of my flying at Oshkosh. It is a little over four minutes long. I am flying by myself in our two seat helicopter. I hope the link works. And you can see that flying makes for very messy hair, lol.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I did enjoy the flight, Melanie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That was a great video, Melanie, so much fun to "go" with you.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Hoping for a clear outcome on your biopsy Barbara. That is a fun looking scarf for you GD.
> 
> Nice to hear you were able to get your mom settled in her new surroundings DeEtta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Melanie -- what fun to be looking over your shoulder!!!! Sure looked like you were in CONTROL. Great ride.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--really neat. Must be such a great feeling flying about all that activity and so close to the sky.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hoping for a clear outcome on your biopsy Barbara. That is a fun looking scarf for you GD.
> 
> Nice to hear you were able to get your mom settled in her new surroundings DeEtta.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How did you scan/save this book. I tried using Print Friendy & PDF but the file seems to big and the process
> keeps getting timed out.


All I did was save it to bookmarks on my computer. Then I can call it up when I want, hopefully! Plus I just copied and pasted a few favorites to a word document for immediate gratification! :sm12:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

:sm03:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hoping for a clear outcome on your biopsy Barbara. That is a fun looking scarf for you GD.
> 
> Nice to hear you were able to get your mom settled in her new surroundings DeEtta.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How did you scan/save this book. I tried using Print Friendy & PDF but the file seems to big and the process
> keeps getting timed out.


Bookmarks are a great idea, but I've had the sad experience of finding something I had bookmarked was no longer online when I went to view it sometime later. If the software you've mentioned doesn't work, I have the same app on my desk top computer and mine was slow also, try positioning yourself/computer on page 1 of the book, click "control" and then P. If you are able to save it as a PDF file instead of actually printing it out, I did that and it was much faster. I checked to make sure all the pages were included, and they were. They may be displayed just a little differently, but probably would print out the same if I needed a print copy for a project.

edit in a p.s.- this is a very large file and book, and I should have said "if I needed a print copy of 1 or 2 pages for a project". I hate to think how many ink cartridges i would need to print out the whole thing. Yipes!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Hoping for a clear outcome on your biopsy Barbara. That is a fun looking scarf for you GD.
> 
> Nice to hear you were able to get your mom settled in her new surroundings DeEtta.
> 
> ...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have created a video of my flying at Oshkosh. It is a little over four minutes long. I am flying by myself in our two seat helicopter. I hope the link works. And you can see that flying makes for very messy hair, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> All I did was save it to bookmarks on my computer. Then I can call it up when I want, hopefully! Plus I just copied and pasted a few favorites to a word document for immediate gratification! :sm12:


I saved in Favorites, too, but also like it off the internet and into more permanent type files. Most books can be saved as a .pdf so don't know why this one won't. Of course computer may just be acting cranky.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Bookmarks are a great idea, but I've had the sad experience of finding something I had bookmarked was no longer online when I went to view it sometime later. If the software you've mentioned doesn't work, I have the same app on my desk top computer and mine was slow also, try positioning yourself/computer on page 1 of the book, click "control" and then P. If you are able to save it as a PDF file instead of actually printing it out, I did that and it was much faster. I checked to make sure all the pages were included, and they were. They may be displayed just a little differently, but probably would print out the same if I needed a print copy for a project.
> 
> edit in a p.s.- this is a very large file and book, and I should have said "if I needed a print copy of 1 or 2 pages for a project". I hate to think how many ink cartridges i would need to print out the whole thing. Yipes!!!


Thanks tip Joyce but it didn't work. So still scratching my head for a how-to-do-it solution.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Bookmarks are a great idea, but I've had the sad experience of finding something I had bookmarked was no longer online when I went to view it sometime later. If the software you've mentioned doesn't work, I have the same app on my desk top computer and mine was slow also, try positioning yourself/computer on page 1 of the book, click "control" and then P. If you are able to save it as a PDF file instead of actually printing it out, I did that and it was much faster. I checked to make sure all the pages were included, and they were. They may be displayed just a little differently, but probably would print out the same if I needed a print copy for a project.
> 
> edit in a p.s.- this is a very large file and book, and I should have said "if I needed a print copy of 1 or 2 pages for a project". I hate to think how many ink cartridges i would need to print out the whole thing. Yipes!!!


I checked and the book is available on Amazon in English!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I checked and the book is available on Amazon in English!


Title will be released in October. Just ordered a copy along with a used 4th Barbara Walker stitch pattern book, her last one. I deserve a nice treat!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DeEtta, hope your mom settles quickly into her new surroundings.
Barbara, I hope your wound heals quickly & the biopsy results are good. Lovely scarf for your GD, I'm sure she will be pleased 
Janet Lee, I will be waiting to see what design you come up with, some interesting ideas. Some of those circular sweaters are quite pretty


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Title will be released in October. Just ordered a copy along with a used 4th Barbara Walker stitch pattern book, her last one. I deserve a nice treat!


You certainly do!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, hope your mom settles quickly into her new surroundings.
> Barbara, I hope your wound heals quickly & the biopsy results are good. Lovely scarf for your GD, I'm sure she will be pleased
> Janet Lee, I will be waiting to see what design you come up with, some interesting ideas. Some of those circular sweaters are quite pretty


Thanks so much, Bonnie.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

#1 photo is of the waning moon on top of a cloud.

#2 is an effort to show my new stash and 'spindles'. For less than $4 USD I can get 5 1-foot spindles at Lowe's hardware. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> #1 photo is of the waning moon on top of a cloud.
> 
> #2 is an effort to show my new stash and 'spindles'. For less than $4 USD I can get 5 1-foot spindles at Lowe's hardware. :sm24:


You sure are doing some spectacular things with that camera!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My, JanetLee, what wonderful resources. And what an amazing mind for patterns. Love watching you work on getting what will scratch that itch. 

Julie, so sorry to hear of no improvement. Hopefully the specialist will help.

Linda, we are trying to see the fun in our upcoming trip and I am sure it will be, but right now we are a bit sore getting in shape. 

Awesome video, Melanie. I will get the pics up later today of the Rotocrafts.

Norma, so sorry to hear of your continuing pain. Sending love and prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> You sure are doing some spectacular things with that camera!


I was just thinking similar thoughts :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> #1 photo is of the waning moon on top of a cloud.
> 
> #2 is an effort to show my new stash and 'spindles'. For less than $4 USD I can get 5 1-foot spindles at Lowe's hardware. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My, JanetLee, what wonderful resources. And what an amazing mind for patterns. Love watching you work on getting what will scratch that itch.
> 
> Julie, so sorry to hear of no improvement. Hopefully the specialist will help.
> 
> ...


Somethings, Bev, maybe one just has to learn to live with. I do hope he can give me some advice!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Somethings, Bev, maybe one just has to learn to live with. I do hope he can give me some advice!


.

I'm praying this is not one of those things, Julie. Hang in there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> .
> 
> I'm praying this is not one of those things, Julie. Hang in there


I certainly hope not, but at this point so hard to know. Thanks, Bev.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-487609-1.html#11198075

My update on the red cardigan. Not finished. But, ready for the sleeves!

Yes, I made a lot of changes, no, I didn't list all of them! Too many! But I really do like the cable design. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, hope your mom settles quickly into her new surroundings.
> Barbara, I hope your wound heals quickly & the biopsy results are good. Lovely scarf for your GD, I'm sure she will be pleased
> Janet Lee, I will be waiting to see what design you come up with, some interesting ideas. Some of those circular sweaters are quite pretty


You know how it is! I know the look I am going for, but not completely sure how to get there! Have the yarn, the needles, and part of the pattern. Now just to _play_ with the design and see if I can get the look I am going for.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You certainly do!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My, JanetLee, what wonderful resources. And what an amazing mind for patterns. Love watching you work on getting what will scratch that itch.
> 
> Julie, so sorry to hear of no improvement. Hopefully the specialist will help.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and believe me, the itch is going full time right now! But it is a fun process.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, so sorry you are still in pain. I hope you get your hands resolved quickly and can get back to your beloved knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, so sorry you are still in pain. I hope you get your hands resolved quickly and can get back to your beloved knitting.


Thanks, JanetLee- less than a week now and I will see the hip Surgeon- hopefully he will be able to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-487609-1.html#11198075
> 
> My update on the red cardigan. Not finished. But, ready for the sleeves!
> 
> Yes, I made a lot of changes, no, I didn't list all of them! Too many! But I really do like the cable design. :sm02:


Absolutely gorgeous! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-487609-1.html#11198075
> 
> My update on the red cardigan. Not finished. But, ready for the sleeves!
> 
> Yes, I made a lot of changes, no, I didn't list all of them! Too many! But I really do like the cable design. :sm02:


The front is amazing!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JanetLee -- Vest is looking really, really good. Like all the changes and very much like the cable integration. Great job.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JanetLee--wonderful work going on with this vest. Love the front cables in particular but also the back neck area. And sounds like you are having a great time with it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P, Julie, DeEtta, and Tanya, thank you all! Not a vest though. I will be putting sleeves on it and it will be a cardigan. But, it would make a lovely vest!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Vickie P, Julie, DeEtta, and Tanya, thank you all! Not a vest though. I will be putting sleeves on it and it will be a cardigan. But, it would make a lovely vest!


It is fabulous, JanetLee.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is fabulous, JanetLee.


Thanks, Barbara!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, JanetLea. That sweater is stunning. I LOVE it!

Here are my Rotorcraft pics.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-487609-1.html#11198075
> 
> My update on the red cardigan. Not finished. But, ready for the sleeves!
> 
> Yes, I made a lot of changes, no, I didn't list all of them! Too many! But I really do like the cable design. :sm02:


It is fabulous JanetLee!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, JanetLea. That sweater is stunning. I LOVE it!
> 
> Here are my Rotorcraft pics.


 :sm02: :sm02: Nice collection of auto-gyros!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

JanetLee, lovely sweater.

Eschlemania, I'd never be brave enough to go up in that


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-487609-1.html#11198075
> 
> My update on the red cardigan. Not finished. But, ready for the sleeves!
> 
> Yes, I made a lot of changes, no, I didn't list all of them! Too many! But I really do like the cable design. :sm02:


Gorgeous! Love all those interlocking cables. The red really shows them off well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-487609-1.html#11198075
> 
> My update on the red cardigan. Not finished. But, ready for the sleeves!
> 
> Yes, I made a lot of changes, no, I didn't list all of them! Too many! But I really do like the cable design. :sm02:


It is going to be a beauty, JanetLee.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-487609-1.html#11198075
> 
> My update on the red cardigan. Not finished. But, ready for the sleeves!
> 
> Yes, I made a lot of changes, no, I didn't list all of them! Too many! But I really do like the cable design. :sm02:


I love it. Those cables are wonderful :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--your life is so full of excitement these days. Up in the air and backpacking! Yea for you and DH. Sounds like you are truly enjoying life to its fullest


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, JanetLea. That sweater is stunning. I LOVE it!
> 
> Here are my Rotorcraft pics.


Thank you!

Looks like there is something missing on those birds! But they must be wonderful to fly!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is fabulous JanetLee!


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie, Del, Linda, Norma, Thank you dear folks! Yes, it is a bright red, what I call a happy color!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Has everyone gone on vacation? or is it my computer? There has been no activity all day!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Has everyone gone on vacation? or is it my computer? There has been no activity all day!


I thought it was just me! We're in the midst of severe thunderstorms and we're hunkered down... But I am persevering with my lace shawlette after frogging it for the third time!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Nope, not just you! Made a haul at Walmart Yesterday. Apparently they're clearing out some lines to make room for new--had a huge corral of clearance yarns--Caron, Red Heart, Lion Brands--from US $.75 to $2.50! Got 10 skeins of Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable (4 in Stained Glass, 3 in Candied, & 3 in Cappuccino) & 2 in Lion Landscapes Boardwalk (brighter colors than the RH Stained Glass). As if I REALLY needed more yarn!!!, but I don't have those color combos--that's my story & I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Nope, not just you! Made a haul at Walmart Yesterday. Apparently they're clearing out some lines to make room for new--had a huge corral of clearance yarns--Caron, Red Heart, Lion Brands--from US $.75 to $2.50! Got 10 skeins of Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable (4 in Stained Glass, 3 in Candied, & 3 in Cappuccino) & 2 in Lion Landscapes Boardwalk (brighter colors than the RH Stained Glass). As if I REALLY needed more yarn!!!, but I don't have those color combos--that's my story & I'm sticking to it!


Great haul! And I'd have to agree with your "story". It's a familiar one to me! :sm09:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Think I've got enuf of the Stained Glass to use this pattern, even tho' the yarn is different weight. If it comes out short--I'll just eliminate a few rows before the bind off! Will see how the striping occurs, too.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-peacock-shawl


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Think I've got enuf of the Stained Glass to use this pattern, even tho' the yarn is different weight. If it comes out short--I'll just eliminate a few rows before the bind off! Will see how the striping occurs, too.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-peacock-shawl


That's a pretty one, Del. Should be wonderful.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Janet Lee--just found this tutorial --is this something that would help in your search?

http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATdesigningtrees.html


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Think I've got enuf of the Stained Glass to use this pattern, even tho' the yarn is different weight. If it comes out short--I'll just eliminate a few rows before the bind off! Will see how the striping occurs, too.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-peacock-shawl


That is a pretty shawl, Del. The stained glass yarn should be ideal. I finished up my shawl I planned to donate for a fund raiser but I'm keeping it and donating another I dint wear too much. It was a pretty quick make and I already had the yarn from a pair of socks that couldn't get beyond one sock. I guess socks are not my thing. Maybe it doesn't get cold enough here. I'll get a picture tomorrow when the light is better and post it.

Waiting now for our green chile crustless quiche to finish baking for dinner. Yum!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Nope, not just you! Made a haul at Walmart Yesterday. Apparently they're clearing out some lines to make room for new--had a huge corral of clearance yarns--Caron, Red Heart, Lion Brands--from US $.75 to $2.50! Got 10 skeins of Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable (4 in Stained Glass, 3 in Candied, & 3 in Cappuccino) & 2 in Lion Landscapes Boardwalk (brighter colors than the RH Stained Glass). As if I REALLY needed more yarn!!!, but I don't have those color combos--that's my story & I'm sticking to it!


Hee hee, that would be my story also! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> That is a pretty shawl, Del. The stained glass yarn should be ideal. I finished up my shawl I planned to donate for a fund raiser but I'm keeping it and donating another I dint wear too much. It was a pretty quick make and I already had the yarn from a pair of socks that couldn't get beyond one sock. I guess socks are not my thing. Maybe it doesn't get cold enough here. I'll get a picture tomorrow when the light is better and post it.
> 
> Waiting now for our green chile crustless quiche to finish baking for dinner. Yum!


You're making me hungry! :sm02: 
I just now managed to climb out of the Pinterest rabbit hole. Oooof!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Think I've got enuf of the Stained Glass to use this pattern, even tho' the yarn is different weight. If it comes out short--I'll just eliminate a few rows before the bind off! Will see how the striping occurs, too.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-peacock-shawl


I had saved this one some time back. Still looking for the correct "yarn" for it. It would need to be something with some _pop_ to it for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Janet Lee--just found this tutorial --is this something that would help in your search?
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATdesigningtrees.html


Very interesting! Thank you for the link.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

just chalked it off to weekend


tamarque said:


> Has everyone gone on vacation? or is it my computer? There has been no activity all day!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Think I've got enuf of the Stained Glass to use this pattern, even tho' the yarn is different weight. If it comes out short--I'll just eliminate a few rows before the bind off! Will see how the striping occurs, too.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-peacock-shawl


agree, save till I find my perfect yarn thnks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Nope, not just you! Made a haul at Walmart Yesterday. Apparently they're clearing out some lines to make room for new--had a huge corral of clearance yarns--Caron, Red Heart, Lion Brands--from US $.75 to $2.50! Got 10 skeins of Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable (4 in Stained Glass, 3 in Candied, & 3 in Cappuccino) & 2 in Lion Landscapes Boardwalk (brighter colors than the RH Stained Glass). As if I REALLY needed more yarn!!!, but I don't have those color combos--that's my story & I'm sticking to it!


I really like the Unforgettable yarn, such pretty color combos & so soft. I've used quite a bit if it & still have a skein or 2 in my stash. That peacock shawl is really pretty


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really like the Unforgettable yarn, such pretty color combos & so soft. I've used quite a bit if it & still have a skein or 2 in my stash. That peacock shawl is really pretty


I haven't knit with it yet, but sure like the colors, too. Looks to be a thin roving--did you have to be careful with your tension so it didn't pull apart?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Think I've got enuf of the Stained Glass to use this pattern, even tho' the yarn is different weight. If it comes out short--I'll just eliminate a few rows before the bind off! Will see how the striping occurs, too.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-peacock-shawl


That will be so pretty :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I thought it was just me! We're in the midst of severe thunderstorms and we're hunkered down... But I am persevering with my lace shawlette after frogging it for the third time!


Having an inside day to just knit is always a gift. It seems that lace always needs redoing several times, at least for me. I think that is why I prefer small lace projects like scarves where a row may only have 30-50 stitches.

We had rain all day Friday but yesterday was stunning. A bit humid but lower temps around 80*. Got into garden to check and pick some green beans and tomatoes. Nothing is really growing this year, plants just sitting and cannot figure out why. Even the thistles which are such a scourge are not growing very much. At least 2 other gardeners have reported broccoli and cauliflower are very tiny this year so don't feel like it is only me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Nope, not just you! Made a haul at Walmart Yesterday. Apparently they're clearing out some lines to make room for new--had a huge corral of clearance yarns--Caron, Red Heart, Lion Brands--from US $.75 to $2.50! Got 10 skeins of Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable (4 in Stained Glass, 3 in Candied, & 3 in Cappuccino) & 2 in Lion Landscapes Boardwalk (brighter colors than the RH Stained Glass). As if I REALLY needed more yarn!!!, but I don't have those color combos--that's my story & I'm sticking to it!


Wow, sounds great. I was looking for that Boutique yarn about a year ago as I was gifted a couple of skeins and wanted more for a vest. Will look locally to see if they have the color I want.

I would have gone a bit overboard myself with sale prices like those. Love the pics of the Peacock shawl on ravelry. Very creative way of showing it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Del--thanks for the tree design link. Will have to read it more carefully.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Having an inside day to just knit is always a gift. It seems that lace always needs redoing several times, at least for me. I think that is why I prefer small lace projects like scarves where a row may only have 30-50 stitches.
> 
> We had rain all day Friday but yesterday was stunning. A bit humid but lower temps around 80*. Got into garden to check and pick some green beans and tomatoes. Nothing is really growing this year, plants just sitting and cannot figure out why. Even the thistles which are such a scourge are not growing very much. At least 2 other gardeners have reported broccoli and cauliflower are very tiny this year so don't feel like it is only me.


Our garden has fallen into a blah stage, too. We think it may have just been too hot in July. I think the root veggies are ok but above ground, not so much. Even the tomatoes are weary.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Our garden has fallen into a blah stage, too. We think it may have just been too hot in July. I think the root veggies are ok but above ground, not so much. Even the tomatoes are weary.


My root veggies are doing nothing. Even the garlic and shallots, all harvested, are very small this year. Very frustrating. But will send pics of the volunteer squash--all 4 varieties. I think their gene pool was have a good time sleeping together this winter (lol). Interestingly, was given a few unusual kale leaves yesterday--a Peruvian or Portugese kale. Very different from the varieties I typically grow. Raw it has a slightly mucilaginous texture but will see what it does cooked. To remind, one article read said the NE is getting very dry over the past 5 yrs. Can only imagine the damages in the SW where you are.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Since this is the first year we've grown shallots I think having 3 remaining groups is nice (whatever the size of crop is). We had fried packets with 90% lean hamburger, shallots, carrots (grated), garlic, Kikkoman soy sauce. Combination olive and grape seed oils... no flame up that way.

I am going with tomatillos (sp?), various peppers, shallots, and sage for next years consideration. Too late this year for more than seed collection.

At least peppers are tough customers for whatever is trying to chew on the leaves. I have not sprayed anything on the plants and shouldn't have to. Leave my plants alone critters! :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

A quick check in. Sorry to have been more missing than present lately. I've been very preoccupied with the consequences of the recent facility moves for my Mom. She hasn't settled into the new facility comfortably. From minute to minute it is hard to predict. Unfortunately, she is "lost" and without the ability to see or make short term memories; her other senses (namely smell and sound) are completely disoriented and as a consequence so is she. I've been spending long days with her and dealing a lot of irrational behavior. We all need to thank our lucky stars if we have our sanity -- it is tough when our bodies aren't functioning as well as we want, but when the mind goes, it is a very sad affair.

Switching to more interesting (at least to me) topics, since I finished up the stained glass afghan, Laury and I are both nearing the end of our campaign to use of the last of our Caron Simply Soft yarns. She has a crochet afghan in process and 2 more sets of yarn to be made into afghans -- as fast as she is she'll have these done in no time at all. While I'm working on my last afghan which is crocheted and a challenge for me. Today I worked at joining the individual mitered granny squares and the results aren't bad, but once the afghan reaches its full size and a border is applied and it is blocked, I think it will be okay. I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.

My state, Oregon, is being slammed with hot, dry weather and we have wild fires burning everywhere. So our normally nice clear summer days (yes hot, but at least clear) are smoke laddened; so breathing can be an effort. A really good time to stay inside and hope that no lightening strikes happen nearby.

Hoping my life settles a bit and I can be more regular checking in and catching up. Best to everyone.

PS -- was bored with my old avatar; so changed to something a bit more spunky.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> A quick check in. Sorry to have been more missing than present lately. I've been very preoccupied with the consequences of the recent facility moves for my Mom. She hasn't settled into the new facility comfortably. From minute to minute it is hard to predict. Unfortunately, she is "lost" and without the ability to see or make short term memories; her other senses (namely smell and sound) are completely disoriented and as a consequence so is she. I've been spending long days with her and dealing a lot of irrational behavior. We all need to thank our lucky stars if we have our sanity -- it is tough when our bodies aren't functioning as well as we want, but when the mind goes, it is a very sad affair.
> 
> Switching to more interesting (at least to me) topics, since I finished up the stained glass afghan, Laury and I are both nearing the end of our campaign to use of the last of our Caron Simply Soft yarns. She has a crochet afghan in process and 2 more sets of yarn to be made into afghans -- as fast as she is she'll have these done in no time at all. While I'm working on my last afghan which is crocheted and a challenge for me. Today I worked at joining the individual mitered granny squares and the results aren't bad, but once the afghan reaches its full size and a border is applied and it is blocked, I think it will be okay. I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.
> P
> ...


I am sorry that your mom hasn't settled well. I must be difficult for you both. Prayers for you both.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Has everyone gone on vacation? or is it my computer? There has been no activity all day!


I'm on holiday with family. First chance I've had to check in. Spent nearly all day on the beach - very tired now. Early bed for me. Hope all is well with you and everyone here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Nope, not just you! Made a haul at Walmart Yesterday. Apparently they're clearing out some lines to make room for new--had a huge corral of clearance yarns--Caron, Red Heart, Lion Brands--from US $.75 to $2.50! Got 10 skeins of Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable (4 in Stained Glass, 3 in Candied, & 3 in Cappuccino) & 2 in Lion Landscapes Boardwalk (brighter colors than the RH Stained Glass). As if I REALLY needed more yarn!!!, but I don't have those color combos--that's my story & I'm sticking to it!


You do that. No-one here will question you. :sm17:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Think I've got enuf of the Stained Glass to use this pattern, even tho' the yarn is different weight. If it comes out short--I'll just eliminate a few rows before the bind off! Will see how the striping occurs, too.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-peacock-shawl


Gorgeous. I've admired that pattern for a while.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> A quick check in. Sorry to have been more missing than present lately. I've been very preoccupied with the consequences of the recent facility moves for my Mom. She hasn't settled into the new facility comfortably. From minute to minute it is hard to predict. Unfortunately, she is "lost" and without the ability to see or make short term memories; her other senses (namely smell and sound) are completely disoriented and as a consequence so is she. I've been spending long days with her and dealing a lot of irrational behavior. We all need to thank our lucky stars if we have our sanity -- it is tough when our bodies aren't functioning as well as we want, but when the mind goes, it is a very sad affair.
> 
> Switching to more interesting (at least to me) topics, since I finished up the stained glass afghan, Laury and I are both nearing the end of our campaign to use of the last of our Caron Simply Soft yarns. She has a crochet afghan in process and 2 more sets of yarn to be made into afghans -- as fast as she is she'll have these done in no time at all. While I'm working on my last afghan which is crocheted and a challenge for me. Today I worked at joining the individual mitered granny squares and the results aren't bad, but once the afghan reaches its full size and a border is applied and it is blocked, I think it will be okay. I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.
> 
> ...


So sorry your Mum is settling well. Much as you love her, having to deal wit her problems is very wearing. Such a shame she had to be moved. I love the afghans you have been making recently but can understand your need for a change.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My root veggies are doing nothing. Even the garlic and shallots, all harvested, are very small this year. Very frustrating. But will send pics of the volunteer squash--all 4 varieties. I think their gene pool was have a good time sleeping together this winter (lol). Interestingly, was given a few unusual kale leaves yesterday--a Peruvian or Portugese kale. Very different from the varieties I typically grow. Raw it has a slightly mucilaginous texture but will see what it does cooked. To remind, one article read said the NE is getting very dry over the past 5 yrs. Can only imagine the damages in the SW where you are.


Lucky you! Pulled up most of my lettuce yesterday. Pulled out all the onions, they look good, but not as good if the weather had not been so hot. Had beets yesterday with supper. Delicious! Pulled out half the garlic, need to do the rest.

The tomato plants have suffered enough, ready to pull them out. The beans, corn and peas gave up the ghost a couple of months ago. The potatoes are small, but ready to be dug I think. Most of the tops have died back.

But, the sage and other herbs except for dill are looking good! All four types of mind are blooming and have bumble bees visiting. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is rough about your mom. Hopefully she will settle in soon.

Lovely squares! Like the way they are looking. I have some of that yarn also, but mine is dark brown. I did make two sweaters (my design) with it. Think I have at least one skein left. No idea what to do with it, may make a hat for charity. Time will tell.

We are terribly hot and dry here also. The smoke from the Canada fires has been very nasty. I look across the valley and all you see is smoke some day. Yesterday finally cleared off a bit with the strong winds. Makes me feel sorry for the folks whom are even closer to the fires.



Belle1 said:


> A quick check in. Sorry to have been more missing than present lately. I've been very preoccupied with the consequences of the recent facility moves for my Mom. She hasn't settled into the new facility comfortably. From minute to minute it is hard to predict. Unfortunately, she is "lost" and without the ability to see or make short term memories; her other senses (namely smell and sound) are completely disoriented and as a consequence so is she. I've been spending long days with her and dealing a lot of irrational behavior. We all need to thank our lucky stars if we have our sanity -- it is tough when our bodies aren't functioning as well as we want, but when the mind goes, it is a very sad affair.
> 
> Switching to more interesting (at least to me) topics, since I finished up the stained glass afghan, Laury and I are both nearing the end of our campaign to use of the last of our Caron Simply Soft yarns. She has a crochet afghan in process and 2 more sets of yarn to be made into afghans -- as fast as she is she'll have these done in no time at all. While I'm working on my last afghan which is crocheted and a challenge for me. Today I worked at joining the individual mitered granny squares and the results aren't bad, but once the afghan reaches its full size and a border is applied and it is blocked, I think it will be okay. I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

tamarque said:


> My root veggies are doing nothing. Even the garlic and shallots, all harvested, are very small this year. Very frustrating. But will send pics of the volunteer squash--all 4 varieties. I think their gene pool was have a good time sleeping together this winter (lol). Interestingly, was given a few unusual kale leaves yesterday--a Peruvian or Portugese kale. Very different from the varieties I typically grow. Raw it has a slightly mucilaginous texture but will see what it does cooked. To remind, one article read said the NE is getting very dry over the past 5 yrs. Can only imagine the damages in the SW where you are.


do you know about 'massaging' your kale? wash, dry, one leaf at a time sprinkle with sea salt (coarser than table) and olive oil and rub until texture visible changes. its not limp but definitely relaxed hence massage. one niece does using plastic bag and multiple leaves, lowers salt and oil content; less time prepping.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> A quick check in. Sorry to have been more missing than present lately. I've been very preoccupied with the consequences of the recent facility moves for my Mom. She hasn't settled into the new facility comfortably. From minute to minute it is hard to predict. Unfortunately, she is "lost" and without the ability to see or make short term memories; her other senses (namely smell and sound) are completely disoriented and as a consequence so is she. I've been spending long days with her and dealing a lot of irrational behavior. We all need to thank our lucky stars if we have our sanity -- it is tough when our bodies aren't functioning as well as we want, but when the mind goes, it is a very sad affair.
> 
> Switching to more interesting (at least to me) topics, since I finished up the stained glass afghan, Laury and I are both nearing the end of our campaign to use of the last of our Caron Simply Soft yarns. She has a crochet afghan in process and 2 more sets of yarn to be made into afghans -- as fast as she is she'll have these done in no time at all. While I'm working on my last afghan which is crocheted and a challenge for me. Today I worked at joining the individual mitered granny squares and the results aren't bad, but once the afghan reaches its full size and a border is applied and it is blocked, I think it will be okay. I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.
> 
> ...


have often wondered to whos advantage it is to move dementia patients when they are already 'comfortable' in their facility. doesn't sound like an emergency-- building collapsing-- kind of thing; they built a newer place, couldn't they allow the patients time to adjust. two or three hours over there, watching tv, playing piano, whatever, while still sleeping in their comfort zone? like you said its the odors and feel of the place.

really liking the cornered effect on the blues.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> have often wondered to whos advantage it is to move dementia patients when they are already 'comfortable' in their facility. doesn't sound like an emergency-- building collapsing-- kind of thing; they built a newer place, couldn't they allow the patients time to adjust. two or three hours over there, watching tv, playing piano, whatever, while still sleeping in their comfort zone? like you said its the odors and feel of the place.
> 
> really liking the cornered effect on the blues.


Thanks everyone for your wonderful support. Nancy -- unfortunately with dementia patients it is hard to predict how things will go. My Uncle (yes, my Mom's brother) is in the same facility and he made the move extremely well and is much happier. He too is traveling the dementia path, but still has his sight and can still do some reasoning. Mom is beyond all of that. Now it is just a waiting time; ever day she diminishes more. Because she lived such an active, healthy life style, her body is amazingly resilient, but the mind is gone. So now we wait until some body function fails or she catches some kind of disease. Neither prospect is attractive. Truly a horrible condition for anyone to be in and hard to watch a once vital person wasting away. After posting this morning, I did talk to the facility and she apparently is doing well today and even ate some breakfast -- all good news. Thanks again, everyone for your support.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> A quick check in. Sorry to have been more missing than present lately. I've been very preoccupied with the consequences of the recent facility moves for my Mom. She hasn't settled into the new facility comfortably. From minute to minute it is hard to predict. Unfortunately, she is "lost" and without the ability to see or make short term memories; her other senses (namely smell and sound) are completely disoriented and as a consequence so is she. I've been spending long days with her and dealing a lot of irrational behavior. We all need to thank our lucky stars if we have our sanity -- it is tough when our bodies aren't functioning as well as we want, but when the mind goes, it is a very sad affair.
> 
> Switching to more interesting (at least to me) topics, since I finished up the stained glass afghan, Laury and I are both nearing the end of our campaign to use of the last of our Caron Simply Soft yarns. She has a crochet afghan in process and 2 more sets of yarn to be made into afghans -- as fast as she is she'll have these done in no time at all. While I'm working on my last afghan which is crocheted and a challenge for me. Today I worked at joining the individual mitered granny squares and the results aren't bad, but once the afghan reaches its full size and a border is applied and it is blocked, I think it will be okay. I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that Mom is so unsettled, but to be honest I was worried what the effect of the move would be for her. 
We are quite the opposite presently- so wet under foot that one squelches mud everywhere. 
Ringo is still tromping in mud and cement when he can get into the back garden.
I am relieved to report the men have turned up obviously intending to work on the ramp- At present Ringo can negotiate downwards only, can't leap back up- which is rather a nuisance.
You are so lucky to be able to use your hands- my left goes from bad to worse- there has developed a tremor just yesterday that all I could do was stop and try to control it. Thank goodness I see the Surgeon on Thursday. It is not fun when knitting has become so hard to accomplish.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Mom is so unsettled, but to be honest I was worried what the effect of the move would be for her.
> We are quite the opposite presently- so wet under foot that one squelches mud everywhere.
> Ringo is still tromping in mud and cement when he can get into the back garden.
> I am relieved to report the men have turned up obviously intending to work on the ramp- At present Ringo can negotiate downwards only, can't leap back up- which is rather a nuisance.
> You are so lucky to be able to use your hands- my left goes from bad to worse- there has developed a tremor just yesterday that all I could do was stop and try to control it. Thank goodness I see the Surgeon on Thursday. It is not fun when knitting has become so hard to accomplish.


Oh Julie -- I can't imagine -- or for that matter do I want to be able to either. I am so sorry about this. I know I'd be in bad shape were it me. Sorry you are so far away, because any one of us would pop-in and take some of your time and divert your attention for awhile. It would be so lovely to sit and just talk. Sincerely hope you get a good result on Thursday. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh Julie -- I can't imagine -- or for that matter do I want to be able to either. I am so sorry about this. I know I'd be in bad shape were it me. Sorry you are so far away, because any one of us would pop-in and take some of your time and divert your attention for awhile. It would be so lovely to sit and just talk. Sincerely hope you get a good result on Thursday. Hugs.


It has been a tough couple of weeks or three, as it has got worse and worse- I saw myself so much as a knitter, that it has left me often in tears- at least I can use the thumb and first finger, but it is surprisingly incapacitating when the other three fingers won't grip.
Thank you so much DeEtta for your kind and generous thought!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> A quick check in. Sorry to have been more missing than present lately. I've been very preoccupied with the consequences of the recent facility moves for my Mom. She hasn't settled into the new facility comfortably. From minute to minute it is hard to predict. Unfortunately, she is "lost" and without the ability to see or make short term memories; her other senses (namely smell and sound) are completely disoriented and as a consequence so is she. I've been spending long days with her and dealing a lot of irrational behavior. We all need to thank our lucky stars if we have our sanity -- it is tough when our bodies aren't functioning as well as we want, but when the mind goes, it is a very sad affair.
> 
> Switching to more interesting (at least to me) topics, since I finished up the stained glass afghan, Laury and I are both nearing the end of our campaign to use of the last of our Caron Simply Soft yarns. She has a crochet afghan in process and 2 more sets of yarn to be made into afghans -- as fast as she is she'll have these done in no time at all. While I'm working on my last afghan which is crocheted and a challenge for me. Today I worked at joining the individual mitered granny squares and the results aren't bad, but once the afghan reaches its full size and a border is applied and it is blocked, I think it will be okay. I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your mom having such difficulty. And difficult for you too with time required to deal with her and the worry that goes along with it.

But glad you have Laurie and a mutual project to share together. The comradery alone must make for some good energy time. You latest blanket is looking very good and finishing up with your Caron yarn should also be a good sense of catharsis.

I have been talking with people about weather changes and beginning to think how to rise up to meet them in the garden. The fires in your region must be horrid and there are probably needs to think about the consequences of breathing that smoke to your health. What strategies are people in your region applying in this regard?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> do you know about 'massaging' your kale? wash, dry, one leaf at a time sprinkle with sea salt (coarser than table) and olive oil and rub until texture visible changes. its not limp but definitely relaxed hence massage. one niece does using plastic bag and multiple leaves, lowers salt and oil content; less time prepping.


Yes, NancyLea. You describe a basic raw kale salad which I love. Used to buy it at my favorite organic food bar until their price went thru the roof. That is when I began to make my own. I do it a bit differently. After cutting the kale into bite size pieces, it gets a bit of olive oil drizzled on it and then it gets massaged till the leaves are all coated and the cell walls are damaged softening up the leaf a bit. I add different goodies. Shredded carrots, diced shallots, crushed almonds, cherry tomatoes are pretty standard. But then I do other things as well such as mixing in some raw, shredded cabbage that goes well with it. Sometimes I make a dressing with tahini and tamari (a favorite of mine), or maybe spritz with balsamic vinegar lightly. Summer time is great for raw salads.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Yes, NancyLea. You describe a basic raw kale salad which I love. Used to buy it at my favorite organic food bar until their price went thru the roof. That is when I began to make my own. I do it a bit differently. After cutting the kale into bite size pieces, it gets a bit of olive oil drizzled on it and then it gets massaged till the leaves are all coated and the cell walls are damaged softening up the leaf a bit. I add different goodies. Shredded carrots, diced shallots, crushed almonds, cherry tomatoes are pretty standard. But then I do other things as well such as mixing in some raw, shredded cabbage that goes well with it. Sometimes I make a dressing with tahini and tamari (a favorite of mine), or maybe spritz with balsamic vinegar lightly. Summer time is great for raw salads.


I have added sunflower seeds, dried cranberries, chopped apple and diced or sliced pickled beets. Yum!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Mom is so unsettled, but to be honest I was worried what the effect of the move would be for her.
> We are quite the opposite presently- so wet under foot that one squelches mud everywhere.
> Ringo is still tromping in mud and cement when he can get into the back garden.
> I am relieved to report the men have turned up obviously intending to work on the ramp- At present Ringo can negotiate downwards only, can't leap back up- which is rather a nuisance.
> You are so lucky to be able to use your hands- my left goes from bad to worse- there has developed a tremor just yesterday that all I could do was stop and try to control it. Thank goodness I see the Surgeon on Thursday. It is not fun when knitting has become so hard to accomplish.


I so hope something can be done, Julie. Make sure they understand just how important knitting is to your well being. Wear one of your sweaters so they can't write it off as an unimportant little hobby.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a tough couple of weeks or three, as it has got worse and worse- I saw myself so much as a knitter, that it has left me often in tears- at least I can use the thumb and first finger, but it is surprisingly incapacitating when the other three fingers won't grip.
> Thank you so much DeEtta for your kind and generous thought!


Julie I'm sorry to hear things have not gotten any better. I really hope this will heal itself or the surgeon can find and treat this so you'll be back to enjoying your knitting soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I so hope something can be done, Julie. Make sure they understand just how important knitting is to your well being. Wear one of your sweaters so they can't write it off as an unimportant little hobby.


Thank you Linda!
I will definitely be wearing at least one of my sweaters- I am feeling the cold so. I must stress how I have people round the globe who think of me first as a knitter- it is so tough getting through each day without. 
The men are here, but they've started another task- I will have to have a word with them- it's not good with an unusable ramp.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> A quick check in. Sorry to have been more missing than present lately. I've been very preoccupied with the consequences of the recent facility moves for my Mom. She hasn't settled into the new facility comfortably. From minute to minute it is hard to predict. Unfortunately, she is "lost" and without the ability to see or make short term memories; her other senses (namely smell and sound) are completely disoriented and as a consequence so is she. I've been spending long days with her and dealing a lot of irrational behavior. We all need to thank our lucky stars if we have our sanity -- it is tough when our bodies aren't functioning as well as we want, but when the mind goes, it is a very sad affair.
> 
> Switching to more interesting (at least to me) topics, since I finished up the stained glass afghan, Laury and I are both nearing the end of our campaign to use of the last of our Caron Simply Soft yarns. She has a crochet afghan in process and 2 more sets of yarn to be made into afghans -- as fast as she is she'll have these done in no time at all. While I'm working on my last afghan which is crocheted and a challenge for me. Today I worked at joining the individual mitered granny squares and the results aren't bad, but once the afghan reaches its full size and a border is applied and it is blocked, I think it will be okay. I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your mom. It's not easy having to deal with this let alone how you're mom must feel.
I hope things will settle soon for you and your mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie I'm sorry to hear things have not gotten any better. I really hope this will heal itself or the surgeon can find and treat this so you'll be back to enjoying your knitting soon!


I hope so too, Vickie, thanks.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> A quick check in. Sorry to have been more missing than present lately. I've been very preoccupied with the consequences of the recent facility moves for my Mom. She hasn't settled into the new facility comfortably. From minute to minute it is hard to predict. Unfortunately, she is "lost" and without the ability to see or make short term memories; her other senses (namely smell and sound) are completely disoriented and as a consequence so is she. I've been spending long days with her and dealing a lot of irrational behavior. We all need to thank our lucky stars if we have our sanity -- it is tough when our bodies aren't functioning as well as we want, but when the mind goes, it is a very sad affair.
> 
> Switching to more interesting (at least to me) topics, since I finished up the stained glass afghan, Laury and I are both nearing the end of our campaign to use of the last of our Caron Simply Soft yarns. She has a crochet afghan in process and 2 more sets of yarn to be made into afghans -- as fast as she is she'll have these done in no time at all. While I'm working on my last afghan which is crocheted and a challenge for me. Today I worked at joining the individual mitered granny squares and the results aren't bad, but once the afghan reaches its full size and a border is applied and it is blocked, I think it will be okay. I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of the difficulty your Mom is having. It is disorienting even for someone without dementia to be moved to unfamiliar surroundings, but can be SO upsetting for for those with it. My Mom died with Alzheimer's--I can relate, empathize with you. It's really hard for those of us left behind.

On a happier note--love the blues combos and how you've arranged them. That is going to be one pretty afghan when you're done.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Julie, so sorry to hear that things have been getting worse instead of better with your hands. Hope for you that the surgeon has some good words & suggestions for you to deal with this.

Have the men not built a usable ramp for you? DO they think they know better than you what you need???? (That would be typical!!!)


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> So sorry to hear about your mom having such difficulty. And difficult for you too with time required to deal with her and the worry that goes along with it.
> 
> But glad you have Laurie and a mutual project to share together. The comradery alone must make for some good energy time. You latest blanket is looking very good and finishing up with your Caron yarn should also be a good sense of catharsis.
> 
> I have been talking with people about weather changes and beginning to think how to rise up to meet them in the garden. The fires in your region must be horrid and there are probably needs to think about the consequences of breathing that smoke to your health. What strategies are people in your region applying in this regard?


As for strategies -- basically none. But no doubt you've heard in the news about areas in Montana that are facing forced evacuation from the same problem with air quality. As someone who has allergies to wood smoke and that trigger an asmatic response, much of the time I sound like a band saw. Sleep is lacking and not a lot of physical activity without very serious coughing. At some point, this may well become a significant factor in deciding to relocate. Today, I'm just toughing it out.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> So sorry to hear of the difficulty your Mom is having. It is disorienting even for someone without dementia to be moved to unfamiliar surroundings, but can be SO upsetting for for those with it. My Mom died with Alzheimer's--I can relate, empathize with you. It's really hard for those of us left behind.
> 
> On a happier note--love the blues combos and how you've arranged them. That is going to be one pretty afghan when you're done.


Thanks Del. Saw another afghan done in a similar manner. Saw being the operative word. With my limited crochet skills, it has been a trial and error process to develop a process that gives an effect I like. When done I think the afghan will be 6x7 blocks for a total of 42. I am just finishing up the 15th blue block -- so I'm making some progress. Actually, if I had a block of time to just work on it, I don't think it would take all that long.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, NancyLea. You describe a basic raw kale salad which I love. Used to buy it at my favorite organic food bar until their price went thru the roof. That is when I began to make my own. I do it a bit differently. After cutting the kale into bite size pieces, it gets a bit of olive oil drizzled on it and then it gets massaged till the leaves are all coated and the cell walls are damaged softening up the leaf a bit. I add different goodies. Shredded carrots, diced shallots, crushed almonds, cherry tomatoes are pretty standard. But then I do other things as well such as mixing in some raw, shredded cabbage that goes well with it. Sometimes I make a dressing with tahini and tamari (a favorite of mine), or maybe spritz with balsamic vinegar lightly. Summer time is great for raw salads.


A few weeks ago, hubby and I were eating in a Denny's restaurant. One of the choices of side dishes was a kale salad. You should know I'm not a kale fan.....But the salad was absolutely delicious! The curly kale was cut in very small bite sized pieces, combined with dried cranberries (craisins), slivered almonds, crumbled feta cheese, and dressed with (of all things) bottled coleslaw dressing! The main course version added sliced grilled chicken. Had to chew the raw kale pieces longer than I would other greens, but it wasn't bad enough to make my jaw sore! I hope no one was looking while I was writing the ingredients on a scratch piece of paper in my purse. This is simple enough I think I can manage it at home. Since I'm not a kale eater, I was also relieved to find this small side salad didn't give me tummy trouble later on. Definitely something to smile about, right? :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks everyone for your wonderful support. Nancy -- unfortunately with dementia patients it is hard to predict how things will go. My Uncle (yes, my Mom's brother) is in the same facility and he made the move extremely well and is much happier. He too is traveling the dementia path, but still has his sight and can still do some reasoning. Mom is beyond all of that. Now it is just a waiting time; ever day she diminishes more. Because she lived such an active, healthy life style, her body is amazingly resilient, but the mind is gone. So now we wait until some body function fails or she catches some kind of disease. Neither prospect is attractive. Truly a horrible condition for anyone to be in and hard to watch a once vital person wasting away. After posting this morning, I did talk to the facility and she apparently is doing well today and even ate some breakfast -- all good news. Thanks again, everyone for your support.


It is so sad, DeEtta. I truly feel for you. My mother was alive to take care of Dad when he had Alzheimer's. But I spent a week with him while she had to go into the hospital. It really gave me insight to what her life was. Take care of yourself and hopefully, the news today that she was doing well is a good sign. {{hugs}}


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Lucky you! Pulled up most of my lettuce yesterday. Pulled out all the onions, they look good, but not as good if the weather had not been so hot. Had beets yesterday with supper. Delicious! Pulled out half the garlic, need to do the rest.
> 
> The tomato plants have suffered enough, ready to pull them out. The beans, corn and peas gave up the ghost a couple of months ago. The potatoes are small, but ready to be dug I think. Most of the tops have died back.
> 
> But, the sage and other herbs except for dill are looking good! All four types of mind are blooming and have bumble bees visiting. :sm24:


I'm a pretty happy camper with a bumper crop of shallots and garlic. Onions, so so.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> do you know about 'massaging' your kale? wash, dry, one leaf at a time sprinkle with sea salt (coarser than table) and olive oil and rub until texture visible changes. its not limp but definitely relaxed hence massage. one niece does using plastic bag and multiple leaves, lowers salt and oil content; less time prepping.


It really does make a difference to massage the kale. I'm more of a Swiss chard fan myself. No massaging required.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm on holiday with family. First chance I've had to check in. Spent nearly all day on the beach - very tired now. Early bed for me. Hope all is well with you and everyone here.


Nice to hear from you, Linda. Enjoy the visit!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Mom is so unsettled, but to be honest I was worried what the effect of the move would be for her.
> We are quite the opposite presently- so wet under foot that one squelches mud everywhere.
> Ringo is still tromping in mud and cement when he can get into the back garden.
> I am relieved to report the men have turned up obviously intending to work on the ramp- At present Ringo can negotiate downwards only, can't leap back up- which is rather a nuisance.
> You are so lucky to be able to use your hands- my left goes from bad to worse- there has developed a tremor just yesterday that all I could do was stop and try to control it. Thank goodness I see the Surgeon on Thursday. It is not fun when knitting has become so hard to accomplish.


Hopefully, the surgeon will know exactly what the problem is and be able to rectify it easily.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I have added sunflower seeds, dried cranberries, chopped apple and diced or sliced pickled beets. Yum!


Pomegranate seeds are yummy, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear that things have been getting worse instead of better with your hands. Hope for you that the surgeon has some good words & suggestions for you to deal with this.
> 
> Have the men not built a usable ramp for you? DO they think they know better than you what you need???? (That would be typical!!!)


Thanks Del.
It is a hard fate to be confronting, fortunately not too many more days now.

The ramp is missing more than a square metre of planking- someone has miscalculated, perhaps? And as yet no railing at all. They cannot possibly claim what they have done is useable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hopefully, the surgeon will know exactly what the problem is and be able to rectify it easily.


That would be the best outcome. Meanwhile I am getting very bored. Television just is NOT a substitute.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie.

Bonnie, I am not brave enough either. We just went to enjoy. I took photos and hubby dreamed of flying. 

Tanya, nope! Not up in the air. But backpacking, yes. We reserved our campsites today. They were having bear troubles at some of the places we wanted to stay. So we had to change one campsite, because it was closed. They said other campsites could be closed also, just have to wait and see what the bears are going to do. 

Vicki, I hope you had no damage from the storms.

Dell, sounds like a great haul from Walmart. Gorgeous pattern. 

DeEtta, so sorry your mother is having a hard time dealing with the changes. It is especially hard on alzheimers patients. Your new avatar definitely has spunk. It looks so 3 dimensional. Like cups with the blue being the sides and the white the bottom.

Julie, hugs. So sorry to hear that your hand has gotten worse. Prayers. Love you! Did you get the men straightened out about the ramp?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Mom is so unsettled, but to be honest I was worried what the effect of the move would be for her.
> We are quite the opposite presently- so wet under foot that one squelches mud everywhere.
> Ringo is still tromping in mud and cement when he can get into the back garden.
> I am relieved to report the men have turned up obviously intending to work on the ramp- At present Ringo can negotiate downwards only, can't leap back up- which is rather a nuisance.
> You are so lucky to be able to use your hands- my left goes from bad to worse- there has developed a tremor just yesterday that all I could do was stop and try to control it. Thank goodness I see the Surgeon on Thursday. It is not fun when knitting has become so hard to accomplish.


Oh dear, not good, as you well know and are probably thinking. Hope the ramp gets finished to your satisfaction. Sounds like Ringo is having some problems getting around. Hope he adjusts to the ramp all right.

There are days when I wake up I cannot even close my hands, especially the left one. The fingers are so numb and stiff it takes some massage to get them to loosen up. I cannot even imagine what you are going through with yours. Hope the surgeon on Thursday is able to help you.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie.
> 
> Bonnie, I am not brave enough either. We just went to enjoy. I took photos and hubby dreamed of flying.
> 
> ...


No we had no storm damage. But we were supposed to go to a Blues Festival in Kitchener Ont. We cancelled as we have a birthday party for a friend next weekend in the same area. They had a tornado warning and had to cancel some of the performers. This is not a tornado area...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be the best outcome. Meanwhile I am getting very bored. Television just is NOT a substitute.


I hear you there! Television just doesn't offer much that is interesting any more. DH is looking into Amazon Prime. Thinking that might be something we will watch. Do you also enjoy reading? I know I do, sometimes more that others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie.
> 
> Bonnie, I am not brave enough either. We just went to enjoy. I took photos and hubby dreamed of flying.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev. It is a major blow. The men have been and gone, and done nothing on the ramp- I am about to ring Jawad, Nasir's middle son to try to find out who has oversight of the project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh dear, not good, as you well know and are probably thinking. Hope the ramp gets finished to your satisfaction. Sounds like Ringo is having some problems getting around. Hope he adjusts to the ramp all right.
> 
> There are days when I wake up I cannot even close my hands, especially the left one. The fingers are so numb and stiff it takes some massage to get them to loosen up. I cannot even imagine what you are going through with yours. Hope the surgeon on Thursday is able to help you.


Thank you JanetLee! Ringo is a fellow of habit, not a problem solver!

I think it is amazing that you achieve the results you do with your knitting with the hand issue.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you JanetLee! Ringo is a fellow of habit, not a problem solver!
> 
> I think it is amazing that you achieve the results you do with your knitting with the hand issue.


I usually only knit maybe two or three hours a day if that. Just enough to keep me happy and make it seem like I am making progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I hear you there! Television just doesn't offer much that is interesting any more. DH is looking into Amazon Prime. Thinking that might be something we will watch. Do you also enjoy reading? I know I do, sometimes more that others.


I don't read especially comfortably these days I am hoping when I get my new prescription later in the year they may correct for the astigmatism better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I usually only knit maybe two or three hours a day if that. Just enough to keep me happy and make it seem like I am making progress.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I haven't knit with it yet, but sure like the colors, too. Looks to be a thin roving--did you have to be careful with your tension so it didn't pull apart?


I didn't have any trouble with it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Having an inside day to just knit is always a gift. It seems that lace always needs redoing several times, at least for me. I think that is why I prefer small lace projects like scarves where a row may only have 30-50 stitches.
> 
> We had rain all day Friday but yesterday was stunning. A bit humid but lower temps around 80*. Got into garden to check and pick some green beans and tomatoes. Nothing is really growing this year, plants just sitting and cannot figure out why. Even the thistles which are such a scourge are not growing very much. At least 2 other gardeners have reported broccoli and cauliflower are very tiny this year so don't feel like it is only me.


I've had buckets of broccoli, I didn't plant cauliflower, forgot yo start plants????, & this morning I noticed my Cabbage are getting huge both green & purple ones but the things that like heat- melon, tomatoes & cucumbers are slow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> A quick check in. Sorry to have been more missing than present lately. I've been very preoccupied with the consequences of the recent facility moves for my Mom. She hasn't settled into the new facility comfortably. From minute to minute it is hard to predict. Unfortunately, she is "lost" and without the ability to see or make short term memories; her other senses (namely smell and sound) are completely disoriented and as a consequence so is she. I've been spending long days with her and dealing a lot of irrational behavior. We all need to thank our lucky stars if we have our sanity -- it is tough when our bodies aren't functioning as well as we want, but when the mind goes, it is a very sad affair.
> 
> Switching to more interesting (at least to me) topics, since I finished up the stained glass afghan, Laury and I are both nearing the end of our campaign to use of the last of our Caron Simply Soft yarns. She has a crochet afghan in process and 2 more sets of yarn to be made into afghans -- as fast as she is she'll have these done in no time at all. While I'm working on my last afghan which is crocheted and a challenge for me. Today I worked at joining the individual mitered granny squares and the results aren't bad, but once the afghan reaches its full size and a border is applied and it is blocked, I think it will be okay. I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.
> 
> ...


I like your squares, it will make a nice blanket.

I hope your mom settles soon, Alzheimer's is such a horrid disease.

I hope both your area & BC get some rain soon, those fires leave such devastation. We are far enough away that only one day had visible smoke but we had enough last year from the Fort McMurray fire to last a lifetime, I feel so sorry for people who are close to them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lucky you! Pulled up most of my lettuce yesterday. Pulled out all the onions, they look good, but not as good if the weather had not been so hot. Had beets yesterday with supper. Delicious! Pulled out half the garlic, need to do the rest.
> 
> The tomato plants have suffered enough, ready to pull them out. The beans, corn and peas gave up the ghost a couple of months ago. The potatoes are small, but ready to be dug I think. Most of the tops have died back.
> 
> But, the sage and other herbs except for dill are looking good! All four types of mind are blooming and have bumble bees visiting. :sm24:


We love baby potatoes so I planted my original crop for winter, then planted 8 more hills every 2-3 weeks until the 2nd week of July will hopefully will have baby ones well into fall. I do multiple plantings of lettuce, beans & peas too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As for strategies -- basically none. But no doubt you've heard in the news about areas in Montana that are facing forced evacuation from the same problem with air quality. As someone who has allergies to wood smoke and that trigger an asmatic response, much of the time I sound like a band saw. Sleep is lacking and not a lot of physical activity without very serious coughing. At some point, this may well become a significant factor in deciding to relocate. Today, I'm just toughing it out.


That's not sounding good, is the fire close enough to worry about other than the smoke?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, good grief, I think they could have built a new house in the time they are taking to build that ramp, I think someone needs a boot in the ass.

I have to admit I'm not a kale fan but do love salads & would put nuts, seeds, craisins, etc in it but DH is so fussy he wouldn't eat that, sometimes I make 2 different things but most of the time I just make what he will eat


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know if I need to water more... it hasn't rained in a week or two. Right now the peppers, sage, Basil, and shallots are working... but the tomato is anemic. Unusual in my experience... but I am not at the other apartment complex anymore.

I was hoping for tomatoes this year but may try from seed...the Basil, sage, and one variety of sweet pepper are doing better for struggling!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's not sounding good, is the fire close enough to worry about other than the smoke?


At the moment-- no. Last week, the closest fire was about 50 mi away as the crow flies. There is still a fire about 100m due north of us. What is problematic is that the winds bring in the smoke and since we are in a valley, it takes a long time to clear out. A few days last week, it was impossible to see the mountain across the valley (about 5 mi away). But I do worry all summer about fire because once there is a lightning strike, a fire can cover a lot of ground very quickly and since we are remote, the chances of getting any fire suppression is almost nil. A couple of years after I moved here, we had a fire literally across the road from my house. You guessed it -- my Mom and I were both out there with shovels fighting it. One of the challenges is that cow pies once ignited can smolder for hours and hours. So even though a blaze has passed through, it can easily flare up again. So there is a lot of shovel work to make sure that the cow pies and other flammables aren't harboring a spark. On several occasions, while traveling between here and town, I've stopped and fought fires along the roads. So I always carry fire gear in the car for my protection as well as in case of emergency.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, good grief, I think they could have built a new house in the time they are taking to build that ramp, I think someone needs a boot in the ass.
> 
> I have to admit I'm not a kale fan but do love salads & would put nuts, seeds, craisins, etc in it but DH is so fussy he wouldn't eat that, sometimes I make 2 different things but most of the time I just make what he will eat


That is obviously what they have today started measuring out for- the new Granny Flat- and no progress what so ever on my ramp. I am trying to get hold of Jawad, Nasir's middle boy but have had no success there either! :sm23:

I will eat Kale, but am not overly fond of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> At the moment-- no. Last week, the closest fire was about 50 mi away as the crow flies. There is still a fire about 100m due north of us. What is problematic is that the winds bring in the smoke and since we are in a valley, it takes a long time to clear out. A few days last week, it was impossible to see the mountain across the valley (about 5 mi away). But I do worry all summer about fire because once there is a lightning strike, a fire can cover a lot of ground very quickly and since we are remote, the chances of getting any fire suppression is almost nil. A couple of years after I moved here, we had a fire literally across the road from my house. You guessed it -- my Mom and I were both out there with shovels fighting it. One of the challenges is that cow pies once ignited can smolder for hours and hours. So even though a blaze has passed through, it can easily flare up again. So there is a lot of shovel work to make sure that the cow pies and other flammables aren't harboring a spark. On several occasions, while traveling between here and town, I've stopped and fought fires along the roads. So I always carry fire gear in the car for my protection as well as in case of emergency.


I've always had the impression that you are a brave soul, this is now definitely reinforced!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

On the Alzheimer situation... Dad is back on most of his medication... except he won't test glucose levels or shoot the daily required insulin. Getting him to eat with the rest of us is futile at times. He refuses anything prepared... and the latest pork ribs happened to be a triple pack. Luckily I had that tray and rack bought for our fist Thanksgiving here in the new apartment.

Works great for cooking 3 slabs of ribs! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't have any trouble with it


Thanks for the reply, Bonnie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be the best outcome. Meanwhile I am getting very bored. Television just is NOT a substitute.


I know all about being bored. I do hope the medics find a solution soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I know all about being bored. I do hope the medics find a solution soon!


As indeed I hope they can do for you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What a bummer about your ramp, Julie. So sorry. I hope that you can get ahold of your landlord soon.

DeEtta, I second Julie's statement. You are very brave. Fire is a scary thing and obviously must be fought everywhere at every turn. You definitely know how to stand in the gap.

Norma, you are in my thoughts and prayers. You have been dealing with this so long.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> A few weeks ago, hubby and I were eating in a Denny's restaurant. One of the choices of side dishes was a kale salad. You should know I'm not a kale fan.....But the salad was absolutely delicious! The curly kale was cut in very small bite sized pieces, combined with dried cranberries (craisins), slivered almonds, crumbled feta cheese, and dressed with (of all things) bottled coleslaw dressing! The main course version added sliced grilled chicken. Had to chew the raw kale pieces longer than I would other greens, but it wasn't bad enough to make my jaw sore! I hope no one was looking while I was writing the ingredients on a scratch piece of paper in my purse. This is simple enough I think I can manage it at home. Since I'm not a kale eater, I was also relieved to find this small side salad didn't give me tummy trouble later on. Definitely something to smile about, right? :sm02:


Oh, yes, Feta cheese in kale salad. Was an absolutely go-to for several years until my goat cheese lady stopped selling locally to me. Kale is more 'chewy' but doing that is good for you. Denny's is not the essence of healthy dining so their using coleslaw dressing (assume you mean mayonnaise) is not surprising. But you can do much better for yourself at home with good organic olive oil, or toasted sesame oil (very little oil is really needed if you massage the kale as we discussed) an balsamic vinegar. Dried cranberries is a great addition, too. I tend to not do the dried fruit in mine. FYI, kale is considered the most nutritious vegetable we have by many so it a good one to be liking. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It really does make a difference to massage the kale. I'm more of a Swiss chard fan myself. No massaging required.


I like swiss chard a lot, but it is a different eating experience and don't use it much in salads. Mine has been doing pretty well this year considering. I think the snails/slugs were late and of lesser number and putting eggshells around the plants as well as the homeopathic remedy has given me a nice row of the greens. Put up 1 qt of fermented stalks last week and plan on doing another this week: it is a great way to preserve and eat them. They were so good last year so hope the fermenting works well again this year. BTW, did I mention my fermented garlic? I am still eating them and just love them. The garlic loses some of its heat in fermenting which makes them perfect for adding a bit of spice to salads. Did that with a cabbage salad I made yesterday. Yum!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I have added sunflower seeds, dried cranberries, chopped apple and diced or sliced pickled beets. Yum!


Yum to all of those add-ins. I always throw some sunflower seeds into my salads and now that I ferment, I use whatever I have on hand to add. Last year did some beets which were delicious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm a pretty happy camper with a bumper crop of shallots and garlic. Onions, so so.


Pure envy for you onions!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had buckets of broccoli, I didn't plant cauliflower, forgot yo start plants????, & this morning I noticed my Cabbage are getting huge both green & purple ones but the things that like heat- melon, tomatoes & cucumbers are slow.


The cabbages are doing pretty well but even they are smaller than usual. The tomatoes are beginning to redden but again not a heavy crop. I am seeing some brussel sprouts which I haven't planted for several years. Maybe they will do well. Broccoli heads were so tiny and not very good tasting--steamed one up last nite and ate it out wishful thinking. It had poor flavor. Cauliflower--haven't tried to eat one yet but all of them are small.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--I have often used mullein tea with golden root powder for lung conditions. Valerian tea is also excellent for asthma, but don't make it very strong as it will then act as an emmenagogue (causes vomiting). You might find some relief drinking these teas when the air is so heavy with smoke. You are definitely living remotely and that can be challenging at times even if quiet and beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am working myself up to doing a pattern by this woman. Maybe this one:

http://www.lillabjorncrochet.com/2017/07/nya-mosaic-blanket-free-crochet-pattern.html

or maybe one of her crochet overlay patterns:

http://www.lillabjorncrochet.com/p/overlay-crochet.html

I find her work visually very exciting and technically lots of fun

https://www.etsy.com/listing/190855384/crochet-mandala-red-pillow-cover?ref=shop_home_active_23


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a bummer about your ramp, Julie. So sorry. I hope that you can get ahold of your landlord soon.
> 
> DeEtta, I second Julie's statement. You are very brave. Fire is a scary thing and obviously must be fought everywhere at every turn. You definitely know how to stand in the gap.
> 
> Norma, you are in my thoughts and prayers. You have been dealing with this so long.


It really is! I missed an opportunity yesterday, plus the workmen seem to slide away unsuspected- at all odd hours- so frustrating.

I too have Norma in my prayers- I do hope there is something done for her really soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I like swiss chard a lot, but it is a different eating experience and don't use it much in salads. Mine has been doing pretty well this year considering. I think the snails/slugs were late and of lesser number and putting eggshells around the plants as well as the homeopathic remedy has given me a nice row of the greens. Put up 1 qt of fermented stalks last week and plan on doing another this week: it is a great way to preserve and eat them. They were so good last year so hope the fermenting works well again this year. BTW, did I mention my fermented garlic? I am still eating them and just love them. The garlic loses some of its heat in fermenting which makes them perfect for adding a bit of spice to salads. Did that with a cabbage salad I made yesterday. Yum!


I don't use the chard for salad either. I have quite a bit and think I might make chard chips in the dehydrator today for a healthier snack. I do like to sauté it with a bit of red pepper flakes, lemon, pine nuts and finish it with a touch of balsamic.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--I have often used mullein tea with golden root powder for lung conditions. Valerian tea is also excellent for asthma, but don't make it very strong as it will then act as an emmenagogue (causes vomiting). You might find some relief drinking these teas when the air is so heavy with smoke. You are definitely living remotely and that can be challenging at times even if quiet and beautiful.


Thanks for the suggestions Tanya.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am working myself up to doing a pattern by this woman. Maybe this one:
> 
> http://www.lillabjorncrochet.com/2017/07/nya-mosaic-blanket-free-crochet-pattern.html
> 
> ...


I saved the mosaic blanket pattern the other day. I really like her work.

Forgot to mention that I have never had fermented garlic. Must be interesting.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am working myself up to doing a pattern by this woman. Maybe this one:
> 
> http://www.lillabjorncrochet.com/2017/07/nya-mosaic-blanket-free-crochet-pattern.html
> 
> ...


Very interesting work. I see why you are attracted to the color and patterns.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta, sorry to hear your mom is not adjusting well. Hopefully this will change for the better soon. DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's so we watched his grandfather tend her through the long wait. Very sad situation. On a positive note, your afghan is lovely.

A day at the beach sounds great Linda. Hope you continue to have nice days.

Julie, hoping that the surgeon will have good news for you. Aside from knitting, we use our hands for more than we think. Just navigating around the house, think of how many times you put a hand on a counter or wall.

DeEtta - flaming cow patties! This made me laugh so thanks for the chuckle. I grew up in a rural area so cow patties were quite prevalent thus I know about the smoldering for days problem.

Not much progress on the knitting front. I frogged the hat I was making as part of Elizabeth's Yukon Blast. I did not like how the fabric was coming out, especially the ribbing, so am casting on again today for a second try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I don't use the chard for salad either. I have quite a bit and think I might make chard chips in the dehydrator today for a healthier snack. I do like to sauté it with a bit of red pepper flakes, lemon, pine nuts and finish it with a touch of balsamic.


Hmm---chard chips? How long do they take to dehydrate? I have a dehydrator that seems to take forever to dry anything so it sits in the cabinet unused.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I saved the mosaic blanket pattern the other day. I really like her work.
> 
> Forgot to mention that I have never had fermented garlic. Must be interesting.


I am loving the fermented garlic. A quart of it is a lot of cloves so they are lasting me till the new crop has cured.
Given their lower pungency, I often grab one as a snack. Think they would be great in a pesto. What I did at least a yr ago was to use vodka for preserving some cloves. I think they will last forever :sm09: They sure pack a whallop in the mouth. Not sure I would do them again that way.

Have you tried Lilla Bijorn's patterns yet, or just drooled over them?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Very interesting work. I see why you are attracted to the color and patterns.


You might like to try one of her smaller patterns--a dishcloth maybe? It would be a good way to introduce 
you to a few new crochet stitches and techniques. I am thinking doing some for gifts or just wall hangings. Cant
you see a bunch of small ones making a great wall display?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta, sorry to hear your mom is not adjusting well. Hopefully this will change for the better soon. DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's so we watched his grandfather tend her through the long wait. Very sad situation. On a positive note, your afghan is lovely.
> 
> A day at the beach sounds great Linda. Hope you continue to have nice days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am working myself up to doing a pattern by this woman. Maybe this one:
> 
> http://www.lillabjorncrochet.com/2017/07/nya-mosaic-blanket-free-crochet-pattern.html
> 
> ...


Wow! Those are pretty, I really like the crocheted one, haven't seen anything like it before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> At the moment-- no. Last week, the closest fire was about 50 mi away as the crow flies. There is still a fire about 100m due north of us. What is problematic is that the winds bring in the smoke and since we are in a valley, it takes a long time to clear out. A few days last week, it was impossible to see the mountain across the valley (about 5 mi away). But I do worry all summer about fire because once there is a lightning strike, a fire can cover a lot of ground very quickly and since we are remote, the chances of getting any fire suppression is almost nil. A couple of years after I moved here, we had a fire literally across the road from my house. You guessed it -- my Mom and I were both out there with shovels fighting it. One of the challenges is that cow pies once ignited can smolder for hours and hours. So even though a blaze has passed through, it can easily flare up again. So there is a lot of shovel work to make sure that the cow pies and other flammables aren't harboring a spark. On several occasions, while traveling between here and town, I've stopped and fought fires along the roads. So I always carry fire gear in the car for my protection as well as in case of emergency.


 Very scary situation..I have only had to fight fire once, as a teenager & found that very scary. We lived a mile from a lake surrounded by big spruce trees & the property owners grandsons started a camp fire & let it get away, there were a lot of very upset people, fortunately there were no buildings close so no one lost their homes but those spruce trees went up like torches 
I saw photos on Facebook of Kamloops BC, & the smoke was terribly thick, I can't imagine how anyone can tolerate it. It is so much thicker than what we had last year & my eyes & chest were burning then. We keep seeing rain in the forecast but it always seems to evaporate before it happens.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am loving the fermented garlic. A quart of it is a lot of cloves so they are lasting me till the new crop has cured.
> Given their lower pungency, I often grab one as a snack. Think they would be great in a pesto. What I did at least a yr ago was to use vodka for preserving some cloves. I think they will last forever :sm09: They sure pack a whallop in the mouth. Not sure I would do them again that way.
> 
> Have you tried Lilla Bijorn's patterns yet, or just drooled over them?


I've never tried fermenting, except of course sauerkraut. My friend does a lot of dehydrating, crabapples are a very good snack when dried & I have done fruit leathers but it took so much time & work & the kids gobbled them up in record time so I quit doing that????

Another KP member shared a recipe for mixed vegetable pickles on the tea party, they come out more like a marinated vegetable than pickles & my family really liked them. I made only a few jars at the end of the season last year but am planning to do more as things are ready.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I've been working on this one when I'm home and while I'm with Mom and she is sleeping, I've been making single color granny squares with all of Laury's and my left over bits and pieces. So far have 74 squares done and still have lots more to do. Each square weighs in at 13 gram (about 5" square). Any color with less than 13 grams of yarn is going into the final bag of left overs. Thought that once Laury and I both finish our afghan(s), and the last of the colors are made up in squares, then we'll layout as many blankets/afghans as we want and join them with either black or white. So the end is coming and I hope sooooon. Then I can get back to some real knitting with yummy yarn.


I realize this is several pages behind but I have to compliment you again on this afghan. Wow! it is just gorgeous and eye popping. Congrats to you.

I do hope that your Mother's support staff will be able to help her ease into a sense of familiarity for her. It is very distressing for a resident to experience so I wish you and your mother all the very best.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Those are pretty, I really like the crocheted one, haven't seen anything like it before.


Bonnie--they are all crocheted! Terrific work, no?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried fermenting, except of course sauerkraut. My friend does a lot of dehydrating, crabapples are a very good snack when dried & I have done fruit leathers but it took so much time & work & the kids gobbled them up in record time so I quit doing that????
> 
> Another KP member shared a recipe for mixed vegetable pickles on the tea party, they come out more like a marinated vegetable than pickles & my family really liked them. I made only a few jars at the end of the season last year but am planning to do more as things are ready.


Years ago I did pickling--oodles of it. Even when my house burned down the jars of pickles in the basement survived for us to still eat. Don't think I ever recovered from that--the pickling as well as the fire. Fermenting is so much easier. There is not cooking so no standing over hot stoves and handling burning jars or worrying about the breaking. Also, there is no need for sugar, the scourge of our health problems. And the time it takes is only a fraction of that for pickling. Fermenting can be as simple as a 2 ingredient affair--food stuff and salt, that is it. Here is a recipe/article on making a basic cabbage ferment/kraut. Note: It uses a large crock jar but you can use smaller jars. I uses 1 qt and 1/2 gallon jars that I collect from wherever. Also, cabbage will release its juices with some salt within a couple of hours if you have it weighted down. I use the back of a large knife or anything that has bulk to tamp it down. Recently treated myself to a wood tamper (I love nice wood), but a large wood dowel would work well, too.

http://www.wildfermentation.com/category/sauerkrautrecipes/

There are oodles of recipes and articles on fermentation online but this one is a basic that could get you started.

What I should add, very important, is that if using canning jars, after filling and weighting down the veggies to keep them under the liquid, place jar cover on loosely or use some cheesecloth with a rubberband to keep out the critters. Also fill the jars to about 1/2-1" from the top. The ferment will bubble over so you might want to place the jars on a plate to catch any liquid that spills over.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> I am working myself up to doing a pattern by this woman. Maybe this one:
> 
> http://www.lillabjorncrochet.com/2017/07/nya-mosaic-blanket-free-crochet-pattern.html
> 
> ...


Oooooh, those overlay crochet mandalas are really pretty, as is the mosaic. will be waiting to see what you come up with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta, sorry to hear your mom is not adjusting well. Hopefully this will change for the better soon. DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's so we watched his grandfather tend her through the long wait. Very sad situation. On a positive note, your afghan is lovely.
> 
> A day at the beach sounds great Linda. Hope you continue to have nice days.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie. only today, tomorrow, and Thursday morning now, to wait. It is true one uses one's hands for so much without thinking, in normal circumstances.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie--they are all crocheted! Terrific work, no?


Duh????????I though the first one was knitted, should have looked closer????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Duh????????I though the first one was knitted, should have looked closer????


It does look like mosaic knitting. My eyes trick me all the time


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I realize this is several pages behind but I have to compliment you again on this afghan. Wow! it is just gorgeous and eye popping. Congrats to you.
> 
> I do hope that your Mother's support staff will be able to help her ease into a sense of familiarity for her. It is very distressing for a resident to experience so I wish you and your mother all the very best.


Thanks Jan. Since the whole facility moved, there is a fair amount of chaos as would be expected. I've been trying to spend longer hours with Mom thereby relieve the staff so they can settle in and also helping my Mom. I'm sure with time things will settle down and become routine again, but for now I just keep saying "life is an adventure."


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What lovely patterns, Tanya.

We have been doing 2-3 miles of hiking a day with our backpacks on. We got two hikes in on Sat. It takes lots of time. I do get pictures taken, but have little time to post them.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, yes, Feta cheese in kale salad. Was an absolutely go-to for several years until my goat cheese lady stopped selling locally to me. Kale is more 'chewy' but doing that is good for you. Denny's is not the essence of healthy dining so their using coleslaw dressing (assume you mean mayonnaise) is not surprising. But you can do much better for yourself at home with good organic olive oil, or toasted sesame oil (very little oil is really needed if you massage the kale as we discussed) an balsamic vinegar. Dried cranberries is a great addition, too. I tend to not do the dried fruit in mine. FYI, kale is considered the most nutritious vegetable we have by many so it a good one to be liking. :sm24:


about the dressing- no, it's not a mayo based dressing but an oil and vinegar type. I've probably got a recipe somewhere for something very similar. There are a lot of popular "healthy" foods that my body simply can't tolerate. I get deathly ill from eating whole grain wheat, including the new GMO white whole wheat. That's why I was so glad the kale didn't give my tummy and lower g.i. any trouble. I tend to cringe at the mention of "organic" foods. I have a dear friend at my church who almost died from eating "organic" peanut butter that was tainted with salmonella. It's a good thing she is so knowledgeable about nutrition and supplements or she would have certainly died. The company manufacturing the peanut butter just went about their (dangerous) business for about a year before enough complaints piled up to warrant any inspections and disciplinary action. So, I'm a little skeptical about the whole organic thing. Some of it makes perfect sense to me, but not all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> about the dressing- no, it's not a mayo based dressing but an oil and vinegar type. I've probably got a recipe somewhere for something very similar. There are a lot of popular "healthy" foods that my body simply can't tolerate. I get deathly ill from eating whole grain wheat, including the new GMO white whole wheat. That's why I was so glad the kale didn't give my tummy and lower g.i. any trouble. I tend to cringe at the mention of "organic" foods. I have a dear friend at my church who almost died from eating "organic" peanut butter that was tainted with salmonella. It's a good thing she is so knowledgeable about nutrition and supplements or she would have certainly died. The company manufacturing the peanut butter just went about their (dangerous) business for about a year before enough complaints piled up to warrant any inspections and disciplinary action. So, I'm a little skeptical about the whole organic thing. Some of it makes perfect sense to me, but not all.


Hmm. Let me share some info that contradicts what you say here. First, much that is touted as healthy is food stuffs promoted by the large agri-corporations. So in that vein, let me say wheat is not very healthy. What is sold as wheat is nothing like the ancient grains, many of which were not wheat at all. Once processed foods began to pushed on the public, wheat began to be bred with much higher gluten content for example, The older wheat had about 2% compared to the 35% that was achieved with controlled breeding. Next, GMO anything is highly toxic and never to confused with organic food. Perhaps you have heard the term Frankenfoods to describe GMOs. They have nothing to do with cross pollination which is a natural process that can occur in nature with seeds of the same species. GMOs by definition use the DNA of foreign species that get injected into the seeds that are being manipulated.
As for the peanut butter? I do recall the scare a few years ago with organic lettuce and spinach. What was not in the public news is the contamination came from CAFO farms upstream that were contaminating the waters used for watering plants. Cannot speak to the specifics of your friend's exposure but, let's face, under capitalism the profit motive is king. Big Ag often uses the term organic when they are not and the USDA protects them. So not sure whether your friend had organic p.b. or a fraudulent product. I will state that Organic food is the safest way to eat and growing food without toxic chemicals is not what makes people sick. However, ensuring what you eat is organic can be a problem as Monsanto and company with their bought influence caused the labeling issue of GMOs to be killed. Further, toxic chemicals do not have to be listed on labels. Glyphosate, for example, is sold under many names, Roundup being the best known. It is a known carcinogen and is also shown to cause all kinds of health hazards. In the US, Monsanto has too much money in the game for govt agencies set up to protect the public will not ban it as are other countries. I have already written a lot so wont get into any more on this other than to say beware the naysayers in the news as they are typically paid by the big Ag and big Chema corporations. Buy local if you live in a rural area and never be afraid to ask what growers are using on their fields and for their animals. Otherwise try to find out where your food is really coming from. What is often sold as organic in places like Walmart often isn't. Even Whole Foods has been caught selling things wrongly labeled. But even with these problems, it is not the concept of organic that is bad, but how it is practiced and by whom.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What lovely patterns, Tanya.
> 
> We have been doing 2-3 miles of hiking a day with our backpacks on. We got two hikes in on Sat. It takes lots of time. I do get pictures taken, but have little time to post them.


That's a lot of hiking you're getting in. You must be getting very buff!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Since there have been no new pics today, let me share a bit of the house that just got finished. As you can see the owners had moved in before completion so there is a lived in feel to the place already. Will send more separately. I think you can get the feel that this first floor is just one huge open space with minimal division only to create a sense of separation of use.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hmm---chard chips? How long do they take to dehydrate? I have a dehydrator that seems to take forever to dry anything so it sits in the cabinet unused.


I'll let you know tomorrow. I didn't get around to making them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am loving the fermented garlic. A quart of it is a lot of cloves so they are lasting me till the new crop has cured.
> Given their lower pungency, I often grab one as a snack. Think they would be great in a pesto. What I did at least a yr ago was to use vodka for preserving some cloves. I think they will last forever :sm09: They sure pack a whallop in the mouth. Not sure I would do them again that way.
> 
> Have you tried Lilla Bijorn's patterns yet, or just drooled over them?


I'm only at the drool stage for her patterns.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Since there have been no new pics today, let me share a bit of the house that just got finished. As you can see the owners had moved in before completion so there is a lived in feel to the place already. Will send more separately. I think you can get the feel that this first floor is just one huge open space with minimal division only to create a sense of separation of use.


It is magnificent. A testament to your skills.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow. I didn't get around to making them.


Okay, will wait to hear of your successes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is magnificent. A testament to your skills.


Thank you Norma. So hard to capture the space in a small pic


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I'm only at the drool stage for her patterns.


Love this Barbara. 

Tanya, that house is gorgeous. Great accomplishment. Are you completely done now? Well, I don't know about buff.  I am also getting hungrier.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love this Barbara.
> 
> Tanya, that house is gorgeous. Great accomplishment. Are you completely done now? Well, I don't know about buff.  I am also getting hungrier.


Thanx Bev. That house has been a long haul. In trying to get the final bill together, realized my first contact on the project was in April, 2016--so well over a year of my life in it. We are pretty much finished. Have a few little electrical and carpentry things to do but they have been put on hold till after the owners big wedding shindig next Saturday. Think the bill will wait till then as they are/have been increasingly crazy over the past 2 months and think best keep things calm right now. They owe me much more than I realized and know the bill will be something we will have to discuss and negotiate; ie, I will not get all that they owe me, but hopefully enough to pay everyone and then some for me. Owners absolutely love the house as they keep telling me so they will not be able to pull that disappointment card to avoid making payment. I really want the job to finish cleanly and with shared good humor.

As for your appetite--well you are burning a lot of energy with all that hiking so not surprising you are hungrier. Just stay off the processed carbs and eat really clean protein and you should be okay.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Wonderful house, Tanya. Like the airiness and the wood textures.. I'm very fond of open spaces and this one feels good. Well done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful house, Tanya. Like the airiness and the wood textures.. I'm very fond of open spaces and this one feels good. Well done.


Thank you DeEtta. And you honed right in on the core aesthetic of the house--lots of light and space. They wanted to bring in the outdoors and did that with all those huge windows. Every time you turn around you are looking outdoors with wonderful long range views of the property and sky. It was a nice experience working on that site.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Since there have been no new pics today, let me share a bit of the house that just got finished. As you can see the owners had moved in before completion so there is a lived in feel to the place already. Will send more separately. I think you can get the feel that this first floor is just one huge open space with minimal division only to create a sense of separation of use.


Stunning! Is that a hardwood floor I am hoping? Only way to go as far as I am concerned. Will be glad when we can change out some of the carpeting in this new home for hardwood floors. And not the laminate flooring either!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thank you DeEtta. And you honed right in on the core aesthetic of the house--lots of light and space. They wanted to bring in the outdoors and did that with all those huge windows. Every time you turn around you are looking outdoors with wonderful long range views of the property and sky. It was a nice experience working on that site.


It is really great looking, Tanya. I hope they are positive to work with on paying you.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Stunning! Is that a hardwood floor I am hoping? Only way to go as far as I am concerned. Will be glad when we can change out some of the carpeting in this new home for hardwood floors. And not the laminate flooring either!


Understand completely. All the carpeting was removed before I moved into my home. So I lived in it for a few years on subflooring while I tried to decide what to do. Ended up tiling the whole place. What a good decision because we have so much sand and grit that hardwood wouldn't have worn as well as the tile. Of course, I can't drop anything that will break on the floor -- because it does break -- no bouncing on tile. Cool floors in summer; feels good on the feet. Also cool in the winter; so need to wear something on the feet. Maintenance on non-carpet is so much easier. I dislike carpetting because it catches and holds dirt, dust, and animal hair; yep, people hair too. Hope you can get your hardwood soon. One of our neighbors put replaced their carpet with composite wood -- ended up having a problem because of the extremely low humidity that we experience. The whole floor had to be replaced within 18 months. Fortunately, the manufacturer stood behind the product and paid for a new floor and installation. Of course, where you are living that isn't an issue, but definitely is one we have to take into consideration.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally photoed the shawl I just made for a fundraiser that I like enough that I have started on a different one for the fundraiser. The pattern is free on Ravelry, Tokerau, and is fairly quick to make. I like the stitches used and the picot bind off. I used Wildfoote sock yarn for the purple and Panda silk sock yarn for the deep red. The Panda is softer than the Wildfoote. The red is a deeper red than the picture shows. I think it will be a great through on for jeans, etc.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Since there have been no new pics today, let me share a bit of the house that just got finished. As you can see the owners had moved in before completion so there is a lived in feel to the place already. Will send more separately. I think you can get the feel that this first floor is just one huge open space with minimal division only to create a sense of separation of use.


What a stunning space! Lovely work, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finally photoed the shawl I just made for a fundraiser that I like enough that I have started on a different one for the fundraiser. The pattern is free on Ravelry, Tokerau, and is fairly quick to make. I like the stitches used and the picot bind off. I used Wildfoote sock yarn for the purple and Panda silk sock yarn for the deep red. The Panda is softer than the Wildfoote. The red is a deeper red than the picture shows. I think it will be a great through on for jeans, etc.


Nice work, Barbara and I love those strong colours.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Nice work, Barbara and I love those strong colours.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Finally photoed the shawl I just made for a fundraiser that I like enough that I have started on a different one for the fundraiser. The pattern is free on Ravelry, Tokerau, and is fairly quick to make. I like the stitches used and the picot bind off. I used Wildfoote sock yarn for the purple and Panda silk sock yarn for the deep red. The Panda is softer than the Wildfoote. The red is a deeper red than the picture shows. I think it will be a great through on for jeans, etc.


That is very very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very very pretty :sm24:


Agreed.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Since there have been no new pics today, let me share a bit of the house that just got finished. As you can see the owners had moved in before completion so there is a lived in feel to the place already. Will send more separately. I think you can get the feel that this first floor is just one huge open space with minimal division only to create a sense of separation of use.


The house looks wonderful! I hope the owners will be reasonable when it comes to settling the bill...
The flooring reminds me of our home. After living in our home for almost 20 years we renovated. 
Not a great experience but not as bad as it could have been. We went with light oak flooring from a company here in Ottawa called "Logs End" They reclaimed logs from the Ottawa River that have been there for decades and decades.. Historically we were a lumber town with great log drives. Many of these logs still retain their company names/symbols branded into the log ends. We redid the living/dining/family rooms, kitchen, stairs, hallways and master bedroom.
The craftsmen that did the flooring was questioning what stain/finish we wanted. He was kind enough to "test" 3 stains on the area where the stove would cover the experiment. We went with a clear finish. Even the stain guy was impressed with the outcome. We have light, darker shades, some pinkish hues as well very light green. He was concerned we would not like the "not uniform" colour. I told him if I had wanted uniform colour I would have gone with laminate! We've bought some area rugs but I'd still prefer just the hardwood!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Stunning! Is that a hardwood floor I am hoping? Only way to go as far as I am concerned. Will be glad when we can change out some of the carpeting in this new home for hardwood floors. And not the laminate flooring either!


Yes, that is prefinished solid oak flooring. It was actually a bit cheaper than unfinished due to the hand labor to finish. What I didn't like is the manufacturer does not provide any touch up finish or information for handling scratches. Good question to keep in mind if buying. We did do unfinished pine boards in the MBr and bamboo in the 3rd floor Br due to its scratch resistance from dogs. Will share pics of the rest of the house shortly. Didn't want to be too over bearing with photos all at once.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is really great looking, Tanya. I hope they are positive to work with on paying you.


Me, too. It is my big anxiety which I am trying to keep under control by being positive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finally photoed the shawl I just made for a fundraiser that I like enough that I have started on a different one for the fundraiser. The pattern is free on Ravelry, Tokerau, and is fairly quick to make. I like the stitches used and the picot bind off. I used Wildfoote sock yarn for the purple and Panda silk sock yarn for the deep red. The Panda is softer than the Wildfoote. The red is a deeper red than the picture shows. I think it will be a great through on for jeans, etc.


Barbara--this came out beautifully. Never worked with those yarns but they sound wonderful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What a stunning space! Lovely work, Tanya.


Thank you Linda. It is big enough that we could all be in it comfortably.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> The house looks wonderful! I hope the owners will be reasonable when it comes to settling the bill...
> The flooring reminds me of our home. After living in our home for almost 20 years we renovated.
> Not a great experience but not as bad as it could have been. We went with light oak flooring from a company here in Ottawa called "Logs End" They reclaimed logs from the Ottawa River that have been there for decades and decades.. Historically we were a lumber town with great log drives. Many of these logs still retain their company names/symbols branded into the log ends. We redid the living/dining/family rooms, kitchen, stairs, hallways and master bedroom.
> The craftsmen that did the flooring was questioning what stain/finish we wanted. He was kind enough to "test" 3 stains on the area where the stove would cover the experiment. We went with a clear finish. Even the stain guy was impressed with the outcome. We have light, darker shades, some pinkish hues as well very light green. He was concerned we would not like the "not uniform" colour. I told him if I had wanted uniform colour I would have gone with laminate! We've bought some area rugs but I'd still prefer just the hardwood!


Your oak sounds beautiful. Am familiar with the pinks and darker coloring but curious about the oak species that had some green in it? Did the oak keep its color over time, or has it oxidized? That is a typical/common thing with some strongly figured/colored woods. It is also typical/common that installers show
concern over variegated colors as so many people have been trained to think wood should be absolutely uniform and even. At least they raised the question to make sure you knew what you were choosing. I think that is an important quality in craftspeople when selling a job--making sure the owner knows what they are buying. I can also say the no job goes without some kind of hitch and inconvenience. It is construction which means disruption. What I learned years ago is that Murphy cannot wait to enter a job and do so in triplicate! The question is never that problems/glitches occur but how they are dealt with. Does the contractor respond quickly? Does the contractor maintain good attitude? Afterall we are all humans and quite imperfect despite our best efforts. Sounds like in the end you were really quite happy.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Your oak sounds beautiful. Am familiar with the pinks and darker coloring but curious about the oak species that had some green in it? Did the oak keep its color over time, or has it oxidized? That is a typical/common thing with some strongly figured/colored woods. It is also typical/common that installers show
> concern over variegated colors as so many people have been trained to think wood should be absolutely uniform and even. At least they raised the question to make sure you knew what you were choosing. I think that is an important quality in craftspeople when selling a job--making sure the owner knows what they are buying. I can also say the no job goes without some kind of hitch and inconvenience. It is construction which means disruption. What I learned years ago is that Murphy cannot wait to enter a job and do so in triplicate! The question is never that problems/glitches occur but how they are dealt with. Does the contractor respond quickly? Does the contractor maintain good attitude? Afterall we are all humans and quite imperfect despite our best efforts. Sounds like in the end you were really quite happy.


The floor has darkened a little but it's still beautiful! We had no issues with the flooring contractors. They were amazing and even so the specialist they brought in to do the staircase. Everyone comments about the beauty of our floor but even more so the staircase. I do realize all you said about being realistic. And I think we were. We expected disruption, mess and delayed time lines. We had several problems that never should have been problems. But when my husband's prescription painkillers were severely depleted and we couldn't prove who took them it was very close to the last straw,,,


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> Since there have been no new pics today, let me share a bit of the house that just got finished. As you can see the owners had moved in before completion so there is a lived in feel to the place already. Will send more separately. I think you can get the feel that this first floor is just one huge open space with minimal division only to create a sense of separation of use.


That's a beautiful house you've built. Love the open space.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> That is very very pretty :sm24:


Ditto from me, too Barbara. That is a nice combination of stitches in that pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finally photoed the shawl I just made for a fundraiser that I like enough that I have started on a different one for the fundraiser. The pattern is free on Ravelry, Tokerau, and is fairly quick to make. I like the stitches used and the picot bind off. I used Wildfoote sock yarn for the purple and Panda silk sock yarn for the deep red. The Panda is softer than the Wildfoote. The red is a deeper red than the picture shows. I think it will be a great through on for jeans, etc.


I saw this first where you posted it. Love the colors!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> The floor has darkened a little but it's still beautiful! We had no issues with the flooring contractors. They were amazing and even so the specialist they brought in to do the staircase. Everyone comments about the beauty of our floor but even more so the staircase. I do realize all you said about being realistic. And I think we were. We expected disruption, mess and delayed time lines. We had several problems that never should have been problems. But when my husband's prescription painkillers were severely depleted and we couldn't prove who took them it was very close to the last straw,,,


Oh, dear. Having drugs missing is a big deal for sure. I find theft on a job site very difficult. For many, many years that was never a problem for me on job sites. Crew would 'borrow' my tools and not return them, often leaving them in rubble to be tossed in the dumpster. They may also have taken pockets of nails home or other materials like that. Very infuriating. But strangely on this job we had several purses riffled and it made me nuts as there was no way to prove or disprove anything without seeing it happen. One woman who came to supervise the countertop installation left her purse on the bad deck. She posted me that some money was taken. It was the 2nd time this had happened on site. The other times it was the owner's purse. Fortunately the countertop woman was reasonable saying there was nothing to be done. The owners OTH became unreasonably demanding expecting me to be a security guard on site and I just flat out refused. After the first time the woman should have not left her purse out in the open as there is no way to control a large job site with people moving all over the place at the same time. At one point the husband reported to me that one of the carpenter's crew was seen hovering over a chair with the purse on it. He accused this man but for some reason refused to call the cops. He refused to do anything other than complain to me saying this guy had a psycho-social pathology with a sex thing with women. Huh? For some reason that made him feel in control again--his craziness is how I took it and just left it alone. But this kind of behavior can be very upsetting being invasive and out of control. Needless to say, whether this guy was 'the' thief or just a fall guy he was never brought back to the house.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> That's a beautiful house you've built. Love the open space.


Thanx Del. The space is really spectacular and everyone love it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, that is prefinished solid oak flooring. It was actually a bit cheaper than unfinished due to the hand labor to finish. What I didn't like is the manufacturer does not provide any touch up finish or information for handling scratches. Good question to keep in mind if buying. We did do unfinished pine boards in the MBr and bamboo in the 3rd floor Br due to its scratch resistance from dogs. Will share pics of the rest of the house shortly. Didn't want to be too over bearing with photos all at once.


We had the refinished solid oak flooring in our last house. DH also used it on the stairs in the hallway. I really miss the easy clean of the hardwood. When we did have a dog, she was a Rottie, yes, she would sometimes scratch the floor. Usually, if it is just a surface scratch, place a damp cloth on the scratch and it will pull right back out. Worth a try on other scratches also. And if you have indents on carpeting from table legs, etc, let an ice cube thaw and then fluff it up. I have done this several times and works great.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Your oak sounds beautiful. Am familiar with the pinks and darker coloring but curious about the oak species that had some green in it? Did the oak keep its color over time, or has it oxidized? That is a typical/common thing with some strongly figured/colored woods. It is also typical/common that installers show
> concern over variegated colors as so many people have been trained to think wood should be absolutely uniform and even. At least they raised the question to make sure you knew what you were choosing. I think that is an important quality in craftspeople when selling a job--making sure the owner knows what they are buying. I can also say the no job goes without some kind of hitch and inconvenience. It is construction which means disruption. What I learned years ago is that Murphy cannot wait to enter a job and do so in triplicate! The question is never that problems/glitches occur but how they are dealt with. Does the contractor respond quickly? Does the contractor maintain good attitude? Afterall we are all humans and quite imperfect despite our best efforts. Sounds like in the end you were really quite happy.


Have you ever worked with walnut wood? Now there are some serious color changes. I happen to love walnut, looks great. DH has made me a cedar chest and a large floss chest out of walnut. The wood ages quite well also.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Finally photoed the shawl I just made for a fundraiser that I like enough that I have started on a different one for the fundraiser. The pattern is free on Ravelry, Tokerau, and is fairly quick to make. I like the stitches used and the picot bind off. I used Wildfoote sock yarn for the purple and Panda silk sock yarn for the deep red. The Panda is softer than the Wildfoote. The red is a deeper red than the picture shows. I think it will be a great through on for jeans, etc.


now this is the just made, not going to the fundraiser? its pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> We had the refinished solid oak flooring in our last house. DH also used it on the stairs in the hallway. I really miss the easy clean of the hardwood. When we did have a dog, she was a Rottie, yes, she would sometimes scratch the floor. Usually, if it is just a surface scratch, place a damp cloth on the scratch and it will pull right back out. Worth a try on other scratches also. And if you have indents on carpeting from table legs, etc, let an ice cube thaw and then fluff it up. I have done this several times and works great.


The trick for gouges, scratches, dents that I used was a damp clothe and a steam iron to swell the wood fibers. It worked particularly if the fibers were not broken. But you still had the fix the finish on the wood and matching the poly is always difficult. The factory applied finishes today are often baked on and they don't provide small samples which is irritating. There are finish sticks on the market that are supposed to be universal that you can rub onto a small scratch but haven't tried to use them.

Carpet indents? Your solution might work fine. Good to know it really works.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Have you ever worked with walnut wood? Now there are some serious color changes. I happen to love walnut, looks great. DH has made me a cedar chest and a large floss chest out of walnut. The wood ages quite well also.


I only used walnut, years ago, when fixing some antique furniture. I do recall on chair in particular where I had to find a chunk and form to the required curve. Then it needed a finish to match the rest of the chair. It actually came out pretty decent as I recall. I did like that wood.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hmm. Let me share some info that contradicts what you say here. First, much that is touted as healthy is food stuffs promoted by the large agri-corporations. So in that vein, let me say wheat is not very healthy. What is sold as wheat is nothing like the ancient grains, many of which were not wheat at all. Once processed foods began to pushed on the public, wheat began to be bred with much higher gluten content for example, The older wheat had about 2% compared to the 35% that was achieved with controlled breeding. Next, GMO anything is highly toxic and never to confused with organic food. Perhaps you have heard the term Frankenfoods to describe GMOs. They have nothing to do with cross pollination which is a natural process that can occur in nature with seeds of the same species. GMOs by definition use the DNA of foreign species that get injected into the seeds that are being manipulated.
> As for the peanut butter? I do recall the scare a few years ago with organic lettuce and spinach. What was not in the public news is the contamination came from CAFO farms upstream that were contaminating the waters used for watering plants. Cannot speak to the specifics of your friend's exposure but, let's face, under capitalism the profit motive is king. Big Ag often uses the term organic when they are not and the USDA protects them. So not sure whether your friend had organic p.b. or a fraudulent product. I will state that Organic food is the safest way to eat and growing food without toxic chemicals is not what makes people sick. However, ensuring what you eat is organic can be a problem as Monsanto and company with their bought influence caused the labeling issue of GMOs to be killed. Further, toxic chemicals do not have to be listed on labels. Glyphosate, for example, is sold under many names, Roundup being the best known. It is a known carcinogen and is also shown to cause all kinds of health hazards. In the US, Monsanto has too much money in the game for govt agencies set up to protect the public will not ban it as are other countries. I have already written a lot so wont get into any more on this other than to say beware the naysayers in the news as they are typically paid by the big Ag and big Chema corporations. Buy local if you live in a rural area and never be afraid to ask what growers are using on their fields and for their animals. Otherwise try to find out where your food is really coming from. What is often sold as organic in places like Walmart often isn't. Even Whole Foods has been caught selling things wrongly labeled. But even with these problems, it is not the concept of organic that is bad, but how it is practiced and by whom.


I'm sorry you have such a low opinion of Denny's. I hate to cook and clean up, so if Hubby offers to take me out, I'm not going to offend him by listing all the restaurants I refuse to eat in. I view it as a treat to eat out. We've had plenty of financial setbacks in our 44 years that made it impossible to eat out temporarily. So I really appreciate the break and make sure he knows I appreciate the break. Some places here specialize in 1 thing, so you either eat that or eat somewhere else. Most of the restaurants, of all sorts, have choices. I can choose wisely or not.

My intolerance to whole wheat has nothing to do with the growing or processing of the grain. The diagnosing doctor said he could refer me to a specialist that could determine the exact element of the grain that caused me trouble, but I didn't pursue it. He said people he had tested that had the violent reaction to whole grain wheat like I did usually had trouble with 1 or more enzymes in the wheat germ. I can eat processed white flour with no bad side effects. Rye, oats, rice are all fine also. No trouble with gluten. I can't use skin or hair products with wheat germ oil. Redness, swelling, and large blisters result. I once volunteered to help package dry food goods for long term storage. When the dust of the whole wheat flour started flying around, I had to leave the room. It was getting hard to breath because of the swelling in my nose and throat. The list of misery when I swallow wheat germ or whole grain wheat is too long and depressing to list here. The worst takes about 12 hours to run its course, then I have 3 days after that of being extremely careful of what I eat so I can recover strength, energy and balanced blood sugar levels. To my body, it doesn't matter if it's the brown whole wheat flour that's been popular since the mid 70's or an ancient grain type of wheat, or the dreaded GMO whole grain white wheat. I get sick on all of it. No thanks.

My situation is similar to someone who is severely lactose intolerant....being told that drinking organic milk will not cause them problems. It just isn't so. They have an advantage over me in that they can buy a supplement or buy milk products with the enzymes they need to digest the cows milk. I can't do that for a whole wheat intolerance.

It has been about 1 1/2 years since the trouble my friend had with the tainted peanut butter. The problem was found in the processing plant, I don't recall her ever getting any information about the source of the salmonella. So I have no idea how it got there, just the problems it caused her. And all because the processors of organic foods don't seem to be as regulated for safety and quality as non-organic food processors. Something is definitely wrong with this picture. After what happened to her, I'm not going to be interested in organic food until the safety and inspection requirements are improved significantly. Unless you grow it yourself, or get it from someone who grows it, that you trust, it's a game of Russian roulette. No thanks.

This GMO white whole grain wheat is being snuck into many bread products in the grocery stores and restaurants. Panara Bread is great about answering my questions about the content of any rolls they serve. It's easy to identify a brown whole wheat product by looking at it, but the white wheat products don't look any different than the processed white flour products. In the stores, I have to be vigilant about reading labels. What a drag! I once got sick on some ice cream sandwiches from Aldi because the cake part, which appeared to be chocolate, included whole grain wheat. That sure was a nasty surprise. I dread the thought of coming to the point somewhere in the future where I can't eat out at all because of the wide usage of the white whole grain wheat. Sigh....

So from my point of view, the discussion about organic food is interesting, but isn't helpful to me. Even if wheat was grown in the purest, cleanest conditions, and the same for processing, I still couldn't eat it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Barbara --lovely shawl. I can understand why you decided to keep it. Great colors which will make it very versatile. Very nice.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely shawl Barbara - nice colors.

Interesting about your wheat germ problem Joyce. Interesting in the unusual-ness of it, not the terrible way it affects you. I used to put wheat germ (granules) on my yogurt. What a major tribulation to have to be so diligent with such a common food item. You have my sympathies.


I have cast on again for the Yukon Blast hat. I tried a new-to-me cast on method - Jenny's stretchy cast on. Also known as the slip knot cast on. A bit fiddly to learn and certainly not quick for me but it appears it will be suitable. I am halfway through the ribbing and am much happier with the result so far. I dropped another needle size and am knitting through the back loop for the knit stitches. It is a 1x1 rib. I will go back up one needle size (which is two lower than the ball band and the pattern suggest) for the body of the hat.

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm sorry you have such a low opinion of Denny's. I hate to cook and clean up, so if Hubby offers to take me out, I'm not going to offend him by listing all the restaurants I refuse to eat in. I view it as a treat to eat out. We've had plenty of financial setbacks in our 44 years that made it impossible to eat out temporarily. So I really appreciate the break and make sure he knows I appreciate the break. Some places here specialize in 1 thing, so you either eat that or eat somewhere else. Most of the restaurants, of all sorts, have choices. I can choose wisely or not.
> 
> My intolerance to whole wheat has nothing to do with the growing or processing of the grain. The diagnosing doctor said he could refer me to a specialist that could determine the exact element of the grain that caused me trouble, but I didn't pursue it. He said people he had tested that had the violent reaction to whole grain wheat like I did usually had trouble with 1 or more enzymes in the wheat germ. I can eat processed white flour with no bad side effects. Rye, oats, rice are all fine also. No trouble with gluten. I can't use skin or hair products with wheat germ oil. Redness, swelling, and large blisters result. I once volunteered to help package dry food goods for long term storage. When the dust of the whole wheat flour started flying around, I had to leave the room. It was getting hard to breath because of the swelling in my nose and throat. The list of misery when I swallow wheat germ or whole grain wheat is too long and depressing to list here. The worst takes about 12 hours to run its course, then I have 3 days after that of being extremely careful of what I eat so I can recover strength, energy and balanced blood sugar levels. To my body, it doesn't matter if it's the brown whole wheat flour that's been popular since the mid 70's or an ancient grain type of wheat, or the dreaded GMO whole grain white wheat. I get sick on all of it. No thanks.
> 
> ...


Joyce--I certainly appreciate your need to be careful with wheat and am not going to say eat it if is organic. However, you are not correct in your general information. Because big industry has such a controlling interest in food production and is so hostile to organic, non-chemical production, organic processing is much more highly regulated and watched. Truth be told, the vast majority of health reactions to food stuffs is from chemically produced food. I also would not suggest organic milk to someone sensitive to lactose, and that is because even if organic but pasteurized milk it is not much better than CAFO produced dairy. It is the raw + organic that makes it possible due to the full complement of nutrients in the raw milk, including the health butter fat and Vit D along with protein that is not adulterated from the pasteurization process. There is a lot of information on this if you were interested.

As for GMO, you seem not very well informed and I will make a suggestion to you, and everyone else for that matter. In about 1 week there is a summit on GMO's that you can watch free online. It is a no-brainer to sign up and each days talks can be watched over 24 hours at your convenience, tuning in whenever you want and listening to whichever speakers interest you I hope you will avail yourself of this summit as it will provide you with some much needed information.

http://www.gmosrevealed.com/sayer-ji/


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Interesting about your wheat germ problem Joyce. Interesting in the unusual-ness of it, not the terrible way it affects you. I used to put wheat germ (granules) on my yogurt. What a major tribulation to have to be so diligent with such a common food item. You have my sympathies.
> 
> Melanie


Thanks for the sympathy, I appreciate it. It's a nuisance to have to check labels so carefully, but just has to be done. Strange thing is, I really enjoyed the taste and smell of whole wheat products before "the diagnosis". Wheat germ got sprinkled in and on a lot of things. Well, not ice cream! At first, the diagnosing doctor thought it might be an acquired allergy since I'd only been consuming whole grain wheat for about 2 1/2 years prior. That can happen when a person eats the same thing more than once a day, every day, for an extended period of time (in my case, 2 1/2 years). But that was about 38 years ago, and I still can't touch it, literally! When I was young, brown bread in the store was just white bread with caramel coloring added. There were a couple of brands of whole grain breads in the stores, but they were so expensive my parents didn't get them. It wasn't until the middle 70's that canning fruits and veggies, baking bread, making yogurt, among many other do-it-yourself ventures, became very popular here in the States. Peaked during the time of the U.S. Bicentennial celebration. I didn't have the usual symptoms of not tolerating whole wheat, like gas and diarrhea, so I just kept on eating it. Getting deeper and deeper in a dark hole. I found out the hard way then that if considering making drastic changes to the diet, it's best to be done gradually unless there is an emergency. And if there are know medical issues, big changes should be made with doctor's supervision. Not everything can be a do-it-yourself project! Believe me, I don't wish this kind of trouble on anyone!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm sorry you have such a low opinion of Denny's. I hate to cook and clean up, so if Hubby offers to take me out, I'm not going to offend him by listing all the restaurants I refuse to eat in. I view it as a treat to eat out. We've had plenty of financial setbacks in our 44 years that made it impossible to eat out temporarily. So I really appreciate the break and make sure he knows I appreciate the break. Some places here specialize in 1 thing, so you either eat that or eat somewhere else. Most of the restaurants, of all sorts, have choices. I can choose wisely or not.
> 
> My intolerance to whole wheat has nothing to do with the growing or processing of the grain. The diagnosing doctor said he could refer me to a specialist that could determine the exact element of the grain that caused me trouble, but I didn't pursue it. He said people he had tested that had the violent reaction to whole grain wheat like I did usually had trouble with 1 or more enzymes in the wheat germ. I can eat processed white flour with no bad side effects. Rye, oats, rice are all fine also. No trouble with gluten. I can't use skin or hair products with wheat germ oil. Redness, swelling, and large blisters result. I once volunteered to help package dry food goods for long term storage. When the dust of the whole wheat flour started flying around, I had to leave the room. It was getting hard to breath because of the swelling in my nose and throat. The list of misery when I swallow wheat germ or whole grain wheat is too long and depressing to list here. The worst takes about 12 hours to run its course, then I have 3 days after that of being extremely careful of what I eat so I can recover strength, energy and balanced blood sugar levels. To my body, it doesn't matter if it's the brown whole wheat flour that's been popular since the mid 70's or an ancient grain type of wheat, or the dreaded GMO whole grain white wheat. I get sick on all of it. No thanks.
> 
> ...


I actually know how you feel. I am violently allergic to way too many medications, food, etc. I dread going to a new restaurant. I almost always order the same thing. And please, do not put any mushrooms in,on, or near my food. Talk about a violent and quick system clean out!

I am allergic to codine, morphine, etc. One time when I went in to have my comprehensive eye exam, she wa ted to deaden my eyes so she could press on them. I asked her what she would be using, it had codine in it. I told her I wa allergic, and this nurse actually had the nerve to tell me there was only a small amount and it would not hurt me! What part of allergic did she not understand?

And do you know how many food and medications have talc in them? Not a good reaction to that one either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I actually know how you feel. I am violently allergic to way too many medications, food, etc. I dread going to a new restaurant. I almost always order the same thing. And please, do not put any mushrooms in,on, or near my food. Talk about a violent and quick system clean out!
> 
> I am allergic to coding, morphine, etc. One time when I went in to have my comprehensive eye exam, she wa ted to deaden my eyes so she could press on them. I asked her what she would be using, it had codine in it. I told her I wa allergic, and this nurse actually had the nerve to tell me there was only a small amount and it would not hurt me! What part of allergic did she not understand?
> 
> And do you know how many food and medications have talc in them? Not a good reaction to that one either.


Ultra caution called for.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks for the sympathy, I appreciate it. It's a nuisance to have to check labels so carefully, but just has to be done. Strange thing is, I really enjoyed the taste and smell of whole wheat products before "the diagnosis". Wheat germ got sprinkled in and on a lot of things. Well, not ice cream! At first, the diagnosing doctor thought it might be an acquired allergy since I'd only been consuming whole grain wheat for about 2 1/2 years prior. That can happen when a person eats the same thing more than once a day, every day, for an extended period of time (in my case, 2 1/2 years). But that was about 38 years ago, and I still can't touch it, literally! When I was young, brown bread in the store was just white bread with caramel coloring added. There were a couple of brands of whole grain breads in the stores, but they were so expensive my parents didn't get them. It wasn't until the middle 70's that canning fruits and veggies, baking bread, making yogurt, among many other do-it-yourself ventures, became very popular here in the States. Peaked during the time of the U.S. Bicentennial celebration. I didn't have the usual symptoms of not tolerating whole wheat, like gas and diarrhea, so I just kept on eating it. Getting deeper and deeper in a dark hole. I found out the hard way then that if considering making drastic changes to the diet, it's best to be done gradually unless there is an emergency. And if there are know medical issues, big changes should be made with doctor's supervision. Not everything can be a do-it-yourself project! Believe me, I don't wish this kind of trouble on anyone!


Back about 15 years ago I had to stop eating just about everything. I knew I could eat peanut butter and whole wheat bread. That was it for several days until my system settled down. Then I would add in just one food item. Wait several day, if no reaction, go on to the next one. This wa not fun, but found several food I was allergic to and did not realize that was the problem.

I can drink fresh, raw cows milk, but am unable to drink processed milk, cream cheese, etc. It it is not real and fresh, cannot eat it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ultra caution called for.


Yes, I know. Believe, I question everything a doctor, dentist, etc, want to do to me. Some seem surprised and some are happy that I am aware of my problems and will work with me. I have had several medical procedures without being numbed. As one technician told the doctor during the procedure, I was zenning out! Very observant man.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, I know. Believe, I question everything a doctor, dentist, etc, want to do to me. Some seem surprised and some are happy that I am aware of my problems and will work with me. I have had several medical procedures without being numbed. As one technician told the doctor during the procedure, I was zenning out! Very observant man.


When it comes to medicines one of my brothers has allergies to just about everything. Food not so much.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I actually know how you feel. I am violently allergic to way too many medications, food, etc. I dread going to a new restaurant. I almost always order the same thing. And please, do not put any mushrooms in,on, or near my food. Talk about a violent and quick system clean out!
> 
> I am allergic to coding, morphine, etc. One time when I went in to have my comprehensive eye exam, she wa ted to deaden my eyes so she could press on them. I asked her what she would be using, it had codine in it. I told her I wa allergic, and this nurse actually had the nerve to tell me there was only a small amount and it would not hurt me! What part of allergic did she not understand?
> 
> And do you know how many food and medications have talc in them? Not a good reaction to that one either.


Oh boy, you make me feel like I have no worries at all! Foods have talc in them? Hadn't heard of that, only recently of talc in baby powder. I do dread going to a new restaurant. One evening, Hubby wanted to try a new restaurant in the downtown area. Foreign cuisine, I had no idea what anything was. I felt bad asking the server about whole wheat in anything, no one there seemed to understand what I was asking. So I looked at Hubby and suggested we try another place. Didn't want to do that to him, but I didn't want to risk getting sick. You mentioned you get a quick system clean out....it takes about 1/2 hour for the nastiness to start for me. I'd be running scared too if I thought I couldn't get to a bathroom fast enough. Plus, who wants that to happen in a restaurant or public restroom? Ugh. Not me! Do you wonder if you will have to stay away from eating places outside your own kitchen before long? Sigh.....

I don't think many of us understand how miserable and dangerous allergies can be until we, or a very close family member, experience them. I am surprised at the nurse who thought just a little codeine in your eye would be OK. Oh dear.... Good thing you weren't have some sort of procedure where you would have been under general anesthesia.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is very very pretty :sm24:


Thanks Norma and Julie.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When it comes to medicines one of my brothers has allergies to just about everything. Food not so much.


Oh no. That's got to be hard on everyone.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--this came out beautifully. Never worked with those yarns but they sound wonderful.


Thanks, Tanya. I really love the feel of the Panda silk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh no. That's got to be hard on everyone.


Especially when he needed a quadruple heart by-pass about three years ago now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Bev. That house has been a long haul. In trying to get the final bill together, realized my first contact on the project was in April, 2016--so well over a year of my life in it. We are pretty much finished. Have a few little electrical and carpentry things to do but they have been put on hold till after the owners big wedding shindig next Saturday. Think the bill will wait till then as they are/have been increasingly crazy over the past 2 months and think best keep things calm right now. They owe me much more than I realized and know the bill will be something we will have to discuss and negotiate; ie, I will not get all that they owe me, but hopefully enough to pay everyone and then some for me. Owners absolutely love the house as they keep telling me so they will not be able to pull that disappointment card to avoid making payment. I really want the job to finish cleanly and with shared good humor.
> 
> As for your appetite--well you are burning a lot of energy with all that hiking so not surprising you are hungrier. Just stay off the processed carbs and eat really clean protein and you should be okay.


The house looks great, I hope you get paid in full


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finally photoed the shawl I just made for a fundraiser that I like enough that I have started on a different one for the fundraiser. The pattern is free on Ravelry, Tokerau, and is fairly quick to make. I like the stitches used and the picot bind off. I used Wildfoote sock yarn for the purple and Panda silk sock yarn for the deep red. The Panda is softer than the Wildfoote. The red is a deeper red than the picture shows. I think it will be a great through on for jeans, etc.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> The house looks wonderful! I hope the owners will be reasonable when it comes to settling the bill...
> The flooring reminds me of our home. After living in our home for almost 20 years we renovated.
> Not a great experience but not as bad as it could have been. We went with light oak flooring from a company here in Ottawa called "Logs End" They reclaimed logs from the Ottawa River that have been there for decades and decades.. Historically we were a lumber town with great log drives. Many of these logs still retain their company names/symbols branded into the log ends. We redid the living/dining/family rooms, kitchen, stairs, hallways and master bedroom.
> The craftsmen that did the flooring was questioning what stain/finish we wanted. He was kind enough to "test" 3 stains on the area where the stove would cover the experiment. We went with a clear finish. Even the stain guy was impressed with the outcome. We have light, darker shades, some pinkish hues as well very light green. He was concerned we would not like the "not uniform" colour. I told him if I had wanted uniform colour I would have gone with laminate! We've bought some area rugs but I'd still prefer just the hardwood!


Your floor sounds very nice. I have a cousin in Collingwood who makes flooring from logs


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Ditto from me, too Barbara. That is a nice combination of stitches in that pattern.


Thanks Del and JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Have you ever worked with walnut wood? Now there are some serious color changes. I happen to love walnut, looks great. DH has made me a cedar chest and a large floss chest out of walnut. The wood ages quite well also.


My loom is made from black walnut and it is just gorgeous.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> now this is the just made, not going to the fundraiser? its pretty.


This is the just made that I'm keeping. I started on another for the fundraiser. Never thought I would like it so much.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara --lovely shawl. I can understand why you decided to keep it. Great colors which will make it very versatile. Very nice.


Thanks so much, DeEtta.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ringo's backyard as it has become today: (groan) (it is quite a bit worse now)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when he needed a quadruple heart by-pass about three years ago now.


Oh my, so not good. I cannot even imagine what would happen if I needed serious surgery. They would probably kill me and not realize it until too late.

Don't forget the allergies to antibiotics. Good reason to eat a lot of garlic and onions!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My loom is made from black walnut and it is just gorgeous.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo's backyard as it has become today: (groan) (it is quite a bit worse now)


Poor Ringo. But it looks like you are having some sunshine.

For you, I guess it is tomorrow for your hand appointment. Hope it goes well and they figure out what is wrong and how to fix it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> who wants that to happen in a restaurant or public restroom? Ugh. Not me!


Not an allergy event but a bout of food poisoning - I was a teen camping with the family in a rather small RV (caravan) when I got seafood poisoning. If anyone has had it you know it is a both ends at once disaster. Well, since we were camping I had my choice of the campground public restroom or the little one in the RV - the tiny kind that you straddled the toilet to take shower. Yep, I choose the RV and sent the family away. No way I was going to do that in a public bathroom. On the plus side, I could clean up without having to move, lol.

Gosh, the memories this chat group brings up, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, so not good. I cannot even imagine what would happen if I needed serious surgery. They would probably kill me and not realize it until too late.
> 
> Don't forget the allergies to antibiotics. Good reason to eat a lot of garlic and onions!


He has that as well. There was major alarm when he was lashed by a Stingray while on holiday on one of the islands of Tonga.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo's backyard as it has become today: (groan) (it is quite a bit worse now)


Has anyone found Jimmy Hoffa's body in that dig? :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Poor Ringo. But it looks like you are having some sunshine.
> 
> For you, I guess it is tomorrow for your hand appointment. Hope it goes well and they figure out what is wrong and how to fix it.


It will be mostly for my hip- but I will bring up the issue of my hands when first in the office. (hoping all goes to plan) You have good world time concepts, JanetLee. Quite a lot of people just can't get their head around me being ahead!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Not an allergy event but a bout of food poisoning - I was a teen camping with the family in a rather small RV (caravan) when I got seafood poisoning. If anyone has had it you know it is a both ends at once disaster. Well, since we were camping I had my choice of the campground public restroom or the little one in the RV - the tiny kind that you straddled the toilet to take shower. Yep, I choose the RV and sent the family away. No way I was going to do that in a public bathroom. On the plus side, I could clean up without having to move, lol.
> 
> Gosh, the memories this chat group brings up, lol.


Wow- that was nasty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Has anyone found Jimmy Hoffa's body in that dig? :sm06:


They should have done by now- they are going so deep!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be mostly for my hip- but I will bring up the issue of my hands when first in the office. (hoping all goes to plan) You have good world time concepts, JanetLee. Quite a lot of people just can't get their head around me being ahead!


For me, you are one day ahead and three hours behind. Makes sense to me!

Bet I just confused a few folks! That is all right. Took me looking at the world clocks to figure it out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> For me, you are one day ahead and three hours behind. Makes sense to me!
> 
> Bet I just confused a few folks! That is all right. Took me looking at the world clocks to figure it out.


Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Not an allergy event but a bout of food poisoning - I was a teen camping with the family in a rather small RV (caravan) when I got seafood poisoning. If anyone has had it you know it is a both ends at once disaster. Well, since we were camping I had my choice of the campground public restroom or the little one in the RV - the tiny kind that you straddled the toilet to take shower. Yep, I choose the RV and sent the family away. No way I was going to do that in a public bathroom. On the plus side, I could clean up without having to move, lol.
> 
> Gosh, the memories this chat group brings up, lol.


Sounds like my bout with whatever it was this past January. Thank goodness for bag lined waste paper cans. :sm12:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo's backyard as it has become today: (groan) (it is quite a bit worse now)


Heavens, what are they doing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Heavens, what are they doing?


Building a Granny Flat in between the two houses that you saw.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Happily I can avoid the main epi-pen allergen. Camphor!

I believe that the trees that Koalas prefer are ones I have to avoid. Which will include the animal too.

The other allergies can be controlled with Zyrtec (sp). A 24-hour antihistamine over the counter medicine. I have other O.T.C. stuff I can purchase and take... but only need the one every other day.

Almost time to get the watering container for wee plants. :sm24: 

Just be glad you are not dealing with mesquite or hickory fire. :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely shawl Barbara - nice colors.
> 
> Interesting about your wheat germ problem Joyce. Interesting in the unusual-ness of it, not the terrible way it affects you. I used to put wheat germ (granules) on my yogurt. What a major tribulation to have to be so diligent with such a common food item. You have my sympathies.
> 
> ...


What is a Yukon blast hat? I checked Ravelry but didn't see it.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Many allergies not only can be, but are, life threatening. Anyone who pooh-poohs them really needs a quick intense educating! That's why we each need to be our own vigilant health advocates. You ladies have learned that the hard way. I sympathize for all the troubles you have experienced.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo's backyard as it has become today: (groan) (it is quite a bit worse now)


Oh no. That is terrible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh no. That is terrible.


It is pretty awful!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Not an allergy event but a bout of food poisoning - I was a teen camping with the family in a rather small RV (caravan) when I got seafood poisoning. If anyone has had it you know it is a both ends at once disaster. Well, since we were camping I had my choice of the campground public restroom or the little one in the RV - the tiny kind that you straddled the toilet to take shower. Yep, I choose the RV and sent the family away. No way I was going to do that in a public bathroom. On the plus side, I could clean up without having to move, lol.
> 
> Gosh, the memories this chat group brings up, lol.


Once a year, usually in the later part of the summer, my "boys" (Hubby, son and grandson) like to go camping, in a tent, no potty. Last year the little one (then 4 years old) got something like you've described the first day out. They weren't sure if it was something he ate, or something he got on his hands that stayed around until lunch time, that maybe he missed when he was supposed to wash his hands. It was awful. Misery from both ends of the child. Practically had to sit him in a plastic bag for the 2 hour drive home. Soooooo glad they were in son's car and not Hubby's! Took a long time to get the car clean again. Little one was broken hearted at having to come home early. They didn't go this summer. Maybe memories of last summer?

There is a movie you might get a big laugh out of watching. "RV" with Robin Williams. The husband/father (Williams) tries to get his family together in an RV camping vacation. Everything that could go wrong, did. Of course, it had a happy ending, but I laughed most of the time until my sides hurt. Of course with Robin Williams in the lead roll, there were also some very serious moments. If you can find it online, it may ease your mind about your own camping adventure!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Many allergies not only can be, but are, life threatening. Anyone who pooh-poohs them really needs a quick intense educating! That's why we each need to be our own vigilant health advocates. You ladies have learned that the hard way. I sympathize for all the troubles you have experienced.


 :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a Yukon blast hat? I checked Ravelry but didn't see it.


Elizabeth, aka dogyarns, is having a challenge in her Ravelry group, A Big Comfy Doghouse, to knit 100 hats for the Yukon Quest dogsled race. We are knitting hats to donate to the mushers, vets, and volunteers. If you want to participate, check out the forum and let the moderator know and she will send you a coupon code to get the pattern for $1. There are two patterns, links are below. We will all send our hats to one person by Oct 1st, then she will send them to the race organizers. I am making the worsted weight textured hat. The other hat is fingering weight and stranded. I figure I should not try to learn stranded knitting with a gift hat, lol.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/35th-anniversary-hat

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/35th-anniversary-hat-ii

the forum: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3604522/1-25


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Once a year, usually in the later part of the summer, my "boys" (Hubby, son and grandson) like to go camping, in a tent, no potty. Last year the little one (then 4 years old) got something like you've described the first day out. They weren't sure if it was something he ate, or something he got on his hands that stayed around until lunch time, that maybe he missed when he was supposed to wash his hands. It was awful. Misery from both ends of the child. Practically had to sit him in a plastic bag for the 2 hour drive home. Soooooo glad they were in son's car and not Hubby's! Took a long time to get the car clean again. Little one was broken hearted at having to come home early. They didn't go this summer. Maybe memories of last summer?
> 
> There is a movie you might get a big laugh out of watching. "RV" with Robin Williams. The husband/father (Williams) tries to get his family together in an RV camping vacation. Everything that could go wrong, did. Of course, it had a happy ending, but I laughed most of the time until my sides hurt. Of course with Robin Williams in the lead roll, there were also some very serious moments. If you can find it online, it may ease your mind about your own camping adventure!


DH borrowed that movie from a friend when we purchased our RV in June. We have not watched it yet. We just returned from a two week trip in it which worked well so we are looking forward to the next one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The house looks great, I hope you get paid in full


Me, too. Have been working on going thru all the receipts and trying to very carefully going thru them and the contract plus all the changes
putting the bill together. It is much more anxiety producing for me than building the house.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your floor sounds very nice. I have a cousin in Collingwood who makes flooring from logs


Are those old growth logs? That wood is very valuable and usually quite beautiful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Not an allergy event but a bout of food poisoning - I was a teen camping with the family in a rather small RV (caravan) when I got seafood poisoning. If anyone has had it you know it is a both ends at once disaster. Well, since we were camping I had my choice of the campground public restroom or the little one in the RV - the tiny kind that you straddled the toilet to take shower. Yep, I choose the RV and sent the family away. No way I was going to do that in a public bathroom. On the plus side, I could clean up without having to move, lol.
> 
> Gosh, the memories this chat group brings up, lol.


I would have commandeered the RV bathroom, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Building a Granny Flat in between the two houses that you saw.


I had to look that up. Reminds me of tiny houses I see on tv shows. I could never live in one of those tiny things. I would need the whole thing for yarn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Once a year, usually in the later part of the summer, my "boys" (Hubby, son and grandson) like to go camping, in a tent, no potty. Last year the little one (then 4 years old) got something like you've described the first day out. They weren't sure if it was something he ate, or something he got on his hands that stayed around until lunch time, that maybe he missed when he was supposed to wash his hands. It was awful. Misery from both ends of the child. Practically had to sit him in a plastic bag for the 2 hour drive home. Soooooo glad they were in son's car and not Hubby's! Took a long time to get the car clean again. Little one was broken hearted at having to come home early. They didn't go this summer. Maybe memories of last summer?
> 
> There is a movie you might get a big laugh out of watching. "RV" with Robin Williams. The husband/father (Williams) tries to get his family together in an RV camping vacation. Everything that could go wrong, did. Of course, it had a happy ending, but I laughed most of the time until my sides hurt. Of course with Robin Williams in the lead roll, there were also some very serious moments. If you can find it online, it may ease your mind about your own camping adventure!


Robin Williams was always a good dose of medicine. It is so hard to take in how hard his life was for him while he made some of the best movies that fed the spirit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Food poisoning: make sure you have apple cider vinegar when you camp out or at home. It works great for this condition. And get the organic with the mother in it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I had to look that up. Reminds me of tiny houses I see on tv shows. I could never live in one of those tiny things. I would need the whole thing for yarn!


I am not ready for such confined quarters!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Many allergies not only can be, but are, life threatening. Anyone who pooh-poohs them really needs a quick intense educating! That's why we each need to be our own vigilant health advocates. You ladies have learned that the hard way. I sympathize for all the troubles you have experienced.


Del--I completely agree that we all need to be our own advocate and not fall into the co-dependency trap of the medical industry. But a major part of being your own advocate is learning how to research your own conditions, their actual causes, and the many non-drug solutions to them. When something is wrong with me, I don't want to just control the symptoms; I want to work on cure. That is why I have spent my whole life reading and studying health and healing and the medical industry. One thing I learned, and keep learning, there is not a single drug from the medical industry that does not cause other problems, new disease conditions. Further, more than 50% of the drugs sold are no better than a placebo or worse. Do not interpret these comments as belittling allergenic responses. My approach is to work holistically as first choice. Much safer and more effective long term. 
However, I do recognize that if one's body has chronic conditions, it did not fall into dis-ease states quickly, and it will take time and commitment to effect healing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Good news! My biopsies for Giant Cell Arteritis are negative. That means I am rapidly decreasing the dosage of prednisone by 10 mg every three days. What a relief. We all suspected they would be negative but I wanted more assurance than that. The sooner I can get off the horrible prednisone, the better. I call it the miracle horror because of the potential side effects. I agree with you, Tanya, that finding the cure is better than just dealing with symptoms. After dealing with them for almost 8 months, I just had to bite the bullet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good news! My biopsies for Giant Cell Arteritis are negative. That means I am rapidly decreasing the dosage of prednisone by 10 mg every three days. What a relief. We all suspected they would be negative but I wanted more assurance than that. The sooner I can get off the horrible prednisone, the better. I call it the miracle horror because of the potential side effects. I agree with you, Tanya, that finding the cure is better than just dealing with symptoms. After dealing with them for almost 8 months, I just had to bite the bullet.


That is great news, indeed, Barbara!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great news, indeed, Barbara!


Thanks, Julie. Now, I'm hoping for some good news for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie. Now, I'm hoping for some good news for you.


Thanks, Barbara! less than 12 hours to wait now!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Barbara! less than 12 hours to wait now!


I'm glad you are bringing it up first in the appointment. Crossing all fingers and toes, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm glad you are bringing it up first in the appointment. Crossing all fingers and toes, too!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth, aka dogyarns, is having a challenge in her Ravelry group, A Big Comfy Doghouse, to knit 100 hats for the Yukon Quest dogsled race. We are knitting hats to donate to the mushers, vets, and volunteers. If you want to participate, check out the forum and let the moderator know and she will send you a coupon code to get the pattern for $1. There are two patterns, links are below. We will all send our hats to one person by Oct 1st, then she will send them to the race organizers. I am making the worsted weight textured hat. The other hat is fingering weight and stranded. I figure I should not try to learn stranded knitting with a gift hat, lol.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/35th-anniversary-hat
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Are those old growth logs? That wood is very valuable and usually quite beautiful.


I'm not really sure where they get the logs, I just know his daughter & him make hardwood flooring & ship it all over Canada


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Robin Williams was always a good dose of medicine. It is so hard to take in how hard his life was for him while he made some of the best movies that fed the spirit.


So true, he was such a great actor, so sad to end that way but with the debilitating diagnosis he had, ( if forget ? Was it Parkinson's? I remember it was something neurological & progressive) maybe that pushed him over the edge.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good news! My biopsies for Giant Cell Arteritis are negative. That means I am rapidly decreasing the dosage of prednisone by 10 mg every three days. What a relief. We all suspected they would be negative but I wanted more assurance than that. The sooner I can get off the horrible prednisone, the better. I call it the miracle horror because of the potential side effects. I agree with you, Tanya, that finding the cure is better than just dealing with symptoms. After dealing with them for almost 8 months, I just had to bite the bullet.


Great news! My son was on very high doses for several months & then had to be weaned off, I'm hoping his problem stays away so he doesn't need it again as you say, the side effects were terrible


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Barbara! less than 12 hours to wait now!


I hope you stress how quickly the problem is progressing so they do something quickly rather than making you wait as the longer you wait the more potential for permanent damage


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good news! My biopsies for Giant Cell Arteritis are negative. That means I am rapidly decreasing the dosage of prednisone by 10 mg every three days. What a relief. We all suspected they would be negative but I wanted more assurance than that. The sooner I can get off the horrible prednisone, the better. I call it the miracle horror because of the potential side effects. I agree with you, Tanya, that finding the cure is better than just dealing with symptoms. After dealing with them for almost 8 months, I just had to bite the bullet.


I know how hard it has been for you and do understand your choice. I hope you don't feel me being judgemental. I just want to encourage people to learn to look much wider for solutions. It is wonderful that your biopsies came back negative. What a relief for you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great news! My son was on very high doses for several months & then had to be weaned off, I'm hoping his problem stays away so he doesn't need it again as you say, the side effects were terrible


Thanks, Bonnie. Glad your son is off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not really sure where they get the logs, I just know his daughter & him make hardwood flooring & ship it all over Canada


Canada does have a huge logging and lumber industry. A lot of lumber sold around here is from Canada.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I know how hard it has been for you and do understand your choice. I hope you don't feel me being judgemental. I just want to encourage people to learn to look much wider for solutions. It is wonderful that your biopsies came back negative. What a relief for you.


I didn't think you were being judgmental at all. I love your insight into health issues.

By the way, the chard chips came out fine. I think I salted them too much and plan to make a new batch. I dehydrated them for about 6 hours straight 135 degrees. Here is a picture of them before drying.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Good news! My biopsies for Giant Cell Arteritis are negative. That means I am rapidly decreasing the dosage of prednisone by 10 mg every three days. What a relief. We all suspected they would be negative but I wanted more assurance than that. The sooner I can get off the horrible prednisone, the better. I call it the miracle horror because of the potential side effects. I agree with you, Tanya, that finding the cure is better than just dealing with symptoms. After dealing with them for almost 8 months, I just had to bite the bullet.


Yay!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your floor sounds very nice. I have a cousin in Collingwood who makes flooring from logs


Thanks Bonnie. I'm born, raised and spent most of my life in Ottawa. You know that it being a government town there are not that many of us in this category. This wood just spoke to me of my and our city's history. I love my floor.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo's backyard as it has become today: (groan) (it is quite a bit worse now)


From looking at your picture, it is hard to imagine that there would be room for that kind of construction in the area. Will it be added to another structure or a stand alone? The set-backs must be very small in you area if it is a stand a lone. Too bad for you and Ringo, poor little fellow:-(


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo's backyard as it has become today: (groan) (it is quite a bit worse now)


Oh Julie, what a mess. Please let things start to really turn around for you both! Do let us know about your follow up with the surgeon... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Many allergies not only can be, but are, life threatening. Anyone who pooh-poohs them really needs a quick intense educating! That's why we each need to be our own vigilant health advocates. You ladies have learned that the hard way. I sympathize for all the troubles you have experienced.


As a nurse and allergy sufferer I was always careful with my patients and myself. One of our Respiratory Therapists/Anaesthesia Assistants had a teenaged daughter with nut allergies. She carried her Epi Pen and was careful. Her Allergist felt that the allergies had decreased or almost disappeared and wanted to do a nut challenge. This is when the offending allergen (food) is given in small doses, at intervals in a controlled environment (his office) and the reaction is monitored. My friend put this off for several years out of fear. She finally relented on the condition that her daughter have an intravenous(IV) placed just in case. The Allergist, who we all had worked with as a resident and finally staff, said fine but he couldn't put the IV in. She brought her daughter to work, placed the IV herself and went to the Allergist's office. Long story short her daughter had quite the reaction and required treatment. The Allergist was completely and absolutely shocked!! And her daughter carries that Epi Pen wherever she goes...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Good news! My biopsies for Giant Cell Arteritis are negative. That means I am rapidly decreasing the dosage of prednisone by 10 mg every three days. What a relief. We all suspected they would be negative but I wanted more assurance than that. The sooner I can get off the horrible prednisone, the better. I call it the miracle horror because of the potential side effects. I agree with you, Tanya, that finding the cure is better than just dealing with symptoms. After dealing with them for almost 8 months, I just had to bite the bullet.


Wonderful news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you stress how quickly the problem is progressing so they do something quickly rather than making you wait as the longer you wait the more potential for permanent damage


That is exactly what I've been worrying about, Bonnie. I have to write out my list, but I can see from my diary that I was worried about my hands by the 14th July- op. on 30th June.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

tamarque said:


> Canada does have a huge logging and lumber industry. A lot of lumber sold around here is from Canada.


The wood for my floor came from very old submerged logs from the Ottawa River and environs. It's a reminder of this city's past.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> From looking at your picture, it is hard to imagine that there would be room for that kind of construction in the area. Will it be added to another structure or a stand alone? The set-backs must be very small in you area if it is a stand a lone. Too bad for you and Ringo, poor little fellow:-(


The house, although stand alone comes unbelievably close to my back step, although that has now been smashed, and excavated out- fortunately the ramp has withstood the onslaught- although I nearly lost my cool as the smashing started- they could have warned me. 
I was most worried about Ringo when he tried to undertake a leap that would have needed him to have wings to have survived. Nearly went hoarse yelling at him and could have broken my stick I was thumping so hard to get his attention away from the cat. The Tongan builder has very kindly stapled on the wind break cloth I had- so it has a boundary now, as well as a very stable hand rail. I am unwilling to let Ringo near the postholes, until they have been inspected, and they are getting the piles concreted in. Very dangerous for all the children around too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Oh Julie, what a mess. Please let things start to really turn around for you both! Do let us know about your follow up with the surgeon... Fingers crossed!


It sure is!!!! But the ramp is good, and they've removed the bit of fence I hoped they would. They are talking of bringing the excavator in to even up the back section, and it will make short work of the bamboo too. It is a suckering variety, unfortunately. But I have dealt in the past with Isaachsen's who are our local bamboo specialists, and will be able to replace it with a friendlier variety if needs be. Only just over 6 hours till the appointment. Thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yay!!


Thanks, Melanie. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Wonderful news!


Thanks, Vickie.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> Del--I completely agree that we all need to be our own advocate and not fall into the co-dependency trap of the medical industry. But a major part of being your own advocate is learning how to research your own conditions, their actual causes, and the many non-drug solutions to them. When something is wrong with me, I don't want to just control the symptoms; I want to work on cure. That is why I have spent my whole life reading and studying health and healing and the medical industry. One thing I learned, and keep learning, there is not a single drug from the medical industry that does not cause other problems, new disease conditions. Further, more than 50% of the drugs sold are no better than a placebo or worse. Do not interpret these comments as belittling allergenic responses. My approach is to work holistically as first choice. Much safer and more effective long term.
> However, I do recognize that if one's body has chronic conditions, it did not fall into dis-ease states quickly, and it will take time and commitment to effect healing.


True, we must educate ourselves as to our issues, so we can be our own advocates..


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Good news! My biopsies for Giant Cell Arteritis are negative. That means I am rapidly decreasing the dosage of prednisone by 10 mg every three days. What a relief. We all suspected they would be negative but I wanted more assurance than that. The sooner I can get off the horrible prednisone, the better. I call it the miracle horror because of the potential side effects. I agree with you, Tanya, that finding the cure is better than just dealing with symptoms. After dealing with them for almost 8 months, I just had to bite the bullet.


Yay on the negative test results--it does take that load off the mind. And yay on being able to reduce the prednisone dose.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Yay on the negative test results--it does take that load off the mind. And yay on being able to reduce the prednisone dose.


Thanks, Del. I'm pretty happy right now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> As a nurse and allergy sufferer I was always careful with my patients and myself. One of our Respiratory Therapists/Anaesthesia Assistants had a teenaged daughter with nut allergies. She carried her Epi Pen and was careful. Her Allergist felt that the allergies had decreased or almost disappeared and wanted to do a nut challenge. This is when the offending allergen (food) is given in small doses, at intervals in a controlled environment (his office) and the reaction is monitored. My friend put this off for several years out of fear. She finally relented on the condition that her daughter have an intravenous(IV) placed just in case. The Allergist, who we all had worked with as a resident and finally staff, said fine but he couldn't put the IV in. She brought her daughter to work, placed the IV herself and went to the Allergist's office. Long story short her daughter had quite the reaction and required treatment. The Allergist was completely and absolutely shocked!! And her daughter carries that Epi Pen wherever she goes...


My oldest reacted very badly to bee/wasp stings as a child & for many years we carried an Ana Kit. Now that he's grown, 33 now, he says he's been stung & hasn't reacted. It drives me crazy that he doesn't keep the kit or an epipen handy, maybe it was a different type of wasp or bee he reacted to & if he gets stung & is far from help it will be too late but I can't seem to put the fear of God into him???? He works alone checking oil wells so is out in the country miles from anyone so I worry. He & DIL went on a canoe trip this summer, I told DIL who is an EMT she must take something along in her first aid kit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> The wood for my floor came from very old submerged logs from the Ottawa River and environs. It's a reminder of this city's past.


I've seen a program on the history channel about logs recovered from the Great Lakes that had been submerged for many years that were pulled up & made into beautiful things.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Good news! My biopsies for Giant Cell Arteritis are negative. That means I am rapidly decreasing the dosage of prednisone by 10 mg every three days. What a relief. We all suspected they would be negative but I wanted more assurance than that. The sooner I can get off the horrible prednisone, the better. I call it the miracle horror because of the potential side effects. I agree with you, Tanya, that finding the cure is better than just dealing with symptoms. After dealing with them for almost 8 months, I just had to bite the bullet.


That is wonderful news :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Vickie P said:


> As a nurse and allergy sufferer I was always careful with my patients and myself. One of our Respiratory Therapists/Anaesthesia Assistants had a teenaged daughter with nut allergies. She carried her Epi Pen and was careful. Her Allergist felt that the allergies had decreased or almost disappeared and wanted to do a nut challenge. This is when the offending allergen (food) is given in small doses, at intervals in a controlled environment (his office) and the reaction is monitored. My friend put this off for several years out of fear. She finally relented on the condition that her daughter have an intravenous(IV) placed just in case. The Allergist, who we all had worked with as a resident and finally staff, said fine but he couldn't put the IV in. She brought her daughter to work, placed the IV herself and went to the Allergist's office. Long story short her daughter had quite the reaction and required treatment. The Allergist was completely and absolutely shocked!! And her daughter carries that Epi Pen wherever she goes...


That's a story that certainly emphasizes the need to be knowledgeable, and points out that "specialists" don't know everything!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is wonderful news :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My oldest reacted very badly to bee/wasp stings as a child & for many years we carried an Ana Kit. Now that he's grown, 33 now, he says he's been stung & hasn't reacted. It drives me crazy that he doesn't keep the kit or an epipen handy, maybe it was a different type of wasp or bee he reacted to & if he gets stung & is far from help it will be too late but I can't seem to put the fear of God into him???? He works alone checking oil wells so is out in the country miles from anyone so I worry. He & DIL went on a canoe trip this summer, I told DIL who is an EMT she must take something along in her first aid kit


A mother never really stops that sort of caring.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Good news! My biopsies for Giant Cell Arteritis are negative. That means I am rapidly decreasing the dosage of prednisone by 10 mg every three days. What a relief. We all suspected they would be negative but I wanted more assurance than that. The sooner I can get off the horrible prednisone, the better. I call it the miracle horror because of the potential side effects. I agree with you, Tanya, that finding the cure is better than just dealing with symptoms. After dealing with them for almost 8 months, I just had to bite the bullet.


great news, and I agree for those it works for (my bil) miracle!, for those of us it doesn't work for horror is a mild word.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my goodness. We are up 9 pages since I was on here last. Well, to catch up then. 

Tanya, I hope the owners will pay you what you deserve. That is a gorgeous home.

Barbara, what a lovely shawl.  Oh, what good news about the biopsy. So glad it turned out well for you.

Julie, are you losing your backyard? Wow, it sounds like such a mess-digging and breaking things. Hope things go well at your appointment today and you get an idea of what is going on. So good that you kept records, Julie!

Yay! All caught up. Life is very full right now as we are walking 2 hours each day if possible. We are getting a stride that works. Today we walked in the heat. Only for an hour. Had to be careful of the heat.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> great news, and I agree for those it works for (my bil) miracle!, for those of us it doesn't work for horror is a mild word.


Thanks, NancyLea. I agree with your comments about the horror miracle drug.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my goodness. We are up 9 pages since I was on here last. Well, to catch up then.
> 
> Tanya, I hope the owners will pay you what you deserve. That is a gorgeous home.
> 
> ...


Thank you on both counts, Bev. Sounds like you are having a great time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my goodness. We are up 9 pages since I was on here last. Well, to catch up then.
> 
> Tanya, I hope the owners will pay you what you deserve. That is a gorgeous home.
> 
> ...


It will eventually mean I have clear egress to and from the house, without having to scale the 8 steps. But Ringo loses most of his territory.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, he was such a great actor, so sad to end that way but with the debilitating diagnosis he had, ( if forget ? Was it Parkinson's? I remember it was something neurological & progressive) maybe that pushed him over the edge.


Can't recall the details as I don't pay close attention to that stuff, but think I recall chronic depression. I make the assumption that his humor and humanity was his way to try and deal with it and he certainly created great feelings for those who enjoyed his performances.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I didn't think you were being judgmental at all. I love your insight into health issues.
> 
> By the way, the chard chips came out fine. I think I salted them too much and plan to make a new batch. I dehydrated them for about 6 hours straight 135 degrees. Here is a picture of them before drying.


Thanx on both points.

Have a bunch of fresh chard in the sink. Maybe I should pull out the dehydrator and give it one more try. It always seemed to take soooooo long for anything and I hate using the electricity.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> The wood for my floor came from very old submerged logs from the Ottawa River and environs. It's a reminder of this city's past.


Sounds like some interesting history of which, sadly, I know nothing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My oldest reacted very badly to bee/wasp stings as a child & for many years we carried an Ana Kit. Now that he's grown, 33 now, he says he's been stung & hasn't reacted. It drives me crazy that he doesn't keep the kit or an epipen handy, maybe it was a different type of wasp or bee he reacted to & if he gets stung & is far from help it will be too late but I can't seem to put the fear of God into him???? He works alone checking oil wells so is out in the country miles from anyone so I worry. He & DIL went on a canoe trip this summer, I told DIL who is an EMT she must take something along in her first aid kit


I obviously don't know your son, but can generally say that such allergies can be outgrown. Sounds like that may have been his experience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen a program on the history channel about logs recovered from the Great Lakes that had been submerged for many years that were pulled up & made into beautiful things.


Burying something under water can preserve it as no air gets to it. We can think about all the ancient boats that get uncovered in good shape. We can also think about fermenting foods which get preserved anaerobically, too. Neat!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good news! My biopsies for Giant Cell Arteritis are negative. That means I am rapidly decreasing the dosage of prednisone by 10 mg every three days. What a relief. We all suspected they would be negative but I wanted more assurance than that. The sooner I can get off the horrible prednisone, the better. I call it the miracle horror because of the potential side effects. I agree with you, Tanya, that finding the cure is better than just dealing with symptoms. After dealing with them for almost 8 months, I just had to bite the bullet.


Hey, that is wonderful news! Yes, medicine is a two edged sword. So many times it causes more problems than it cures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> As a nurse and allergy sufferer I was always careful with my patients and myself. One of our Respiratory Therapists/Anaesthesia Assistants had a teenaged daughter with nut allergies. She carried her Epi Pen and was careful. Her Allergist felt that the allergies had decreased or almost disappeared and wanted to do a nut challenge. This is when the offending allergen (food) is given in small doses, at intervals in a controlled environment (his office) and the reaction is monitored. My friend put this off for several years out of fear. She finally relented on the condition that her daughter have an intravenous(IV) placed just in case. The Allergist, who we all had worked with as a resident and finally staff, said fine but he couldn't put the IV in. She brought her daughter to work, placed the IV herself and went to the Allergist's office. Long story short her daughter had quite the reaction and required treatment. The Allergist was completely and absolutely shocked!! And her daughter carries that Epi Pen wherever she goes...


At least she can use an Epi Pen. I cannot. Among other things, they put me to sleep.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The house, although stand alone comes unbelievably close to my back step, although that has now been smashed, and excavated out- fortunately the ramp has withstood the onslaught- although I nearly lost my cool as the smashing started- they could have warned me.
> I was most worried about Ringo when he tried to undertake a leap that would have needed him to have wings to have survived. Nearly went hoarse yelling at him and could have broken my stick I was thumping so hard to get his attention away from the cat. The Tongan builder has very kindly stapled on the wind break cloth I had- so it has a boundary now, as well as a very stable hand rail. I am unwilling to let Ringo near the postholes, until they have been inspected, and they are getting the piles concreted in. Very dangerous for all the children around too.


That sounds very dangerous. Hope they have it roped/blocked off.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Hey, that is wonderful news! Yes, medicine is a two edged sword. So many times it causes more problems than it cures.


Thanks, I know about the worry of side effects.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My oldest reacted very badly to bee/wasp stings as a child & for many years we carried an Ana Kit. Now that he's grown, 33 now, he says he's been stung & hasn't reacted. It drives me crazy that he doesn't keep the kit or an epipen handy, maybe it was a different type of wasp or bee he reacted to & if he gets stung & is far from help it will be too late but I can't seem to put the fear of God into him???? He works alone checking oil wells so is out in the country miles from anyone so I worry. He & DIL went on a canoe trip this summer, I told DIL who is an EMT she must take something along in her first aid kit


When I was diagnosed with the whole wheat allergy, the doctor told me that our bodies change every 7 to 10 years. It is possible to "outgrow" food allergies, I have no idea about things like bee stings. I would be worried too.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Can't recall the details as I don't pay close attention to that stuff, but think I recall chronic depression. I make the assumption that his humor and humanity was his way to try and deal with it and he certainly created great feelings for those who enjoyed his performances.


He had just been diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease. He had been doing a lot of fund raising and awareness-raising for this disease, so he knew full well what was ahead. Some can go on, others can't. I miss Robin Williams. Great actor, great person. Terrible loss. I don't know what I would do in his shoes, but I'm sure sorry he took the route he did.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> He had just been diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease. He had been doing a lot of fund raising and awareness-raising for this disease, so he knew full well what was ahead. Some can go on, others can't. I miss Robin Williams. Great actor, great person. Terrible loss. I don't know what I would do in his shoes, but I'm sure sorry he took the route he did.


One of our tv channels has Mork and Mindy on in the mornings. He certainly brought laughter to a lot of people in his life time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I obviously don't know your son, but can generally say that such allergies can be outgrown. Sounds like that may have been his experience.


I sure hope so sincehe oestrogen carry the epipen


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a pair of photos...

The low growth onion-like item are my shallots. I am pleased with the shove-in-ground and let grow method. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That sounds very dangerous. Hope they have it roped/blocked off.


The fence has been sort of gerry rigged, so it should block any children, hopefully.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> One of our tv channels has Mork and Mindy on in the mornings. He certainly brought laughter to a lot of people in his life time.


And when he died, all the stories of his compassion for others came out. All the times he met one-on-one with a terminally ill person, all the things he did for others. It's truly sad that he suffered so much himself....and maybe that's what pushed him over the edge. I've been buying dvd's of his old movies when I come across them. No matter how long ago the movie was made, it's still good.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, your garden is growing nicely. I have a pepper plant and a cherry tomato plant in containers. THey are growing well. There are cherry tomatoes and one pepper so far.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> At least she can use an Epi Pen. I cannot. Among other things, they put me to sleep.


Are you familiar with the homeopathic remedy Apis mellius? Often very good for bee/wasp stings and will not hurt you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> When I was diagnosed with the whole wheat allergy, the doctor told me that our bodies change every 7 to 10 years. It is possible to "outgrow" food allergies, I have no idea about things like bee stings. I would be worried too.


Joyce, while every cell in your body changes every 7 yrs, creating health requires making real changes in what you put into it so the new cells are created with better health. Building your gut biome is critical for making such changes on one hand, and cutting out all the stuff that causes our immune systems to go awry; ie, sugar in any form, most grains and white foods. Some people even find they need to give up lentils. I think learning to cook beans and lentils differently to eliminate the dangerous molecules like the lectins is an important and easy step to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> He had just been diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease. He had been doing a lot of fund raising and awareness-raising for this disease, so he knew full well what was ahead. Some can go on, others can't. I miss Robin Williams. Great actor, great person. Terrible loss. I don't know what I would do in his shoes, but I'm sure sorry he took the route he did.


Agree, a great loss to the world. And that is why I try to learn as much as I can about what causes these conditions in order to try and avoid them. A few years ago I worked with a man with Parkinson's and Cancer. He was barely concerned about the cancer; the Parkinson's was his focus. He was truly nuts but he did spend most of his food money on supplements and health foods and he was doing pretty well for a number of years considering his whole story. Part of that story was his exposure to all the toxic chemicals he was sprayed with while in the military.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have a pair of photos...
> 
> The low growth onion-like item are my shallots. I am pleased with the shove-in-ground and let grow method. :sm23: :sm24:


The green thumb seems to be working well this year.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I have a pair of photos...
> 
> The low growth onion-like item are my shallots. I am pleased with the shove-in-ground and let grow method. :sm23: :sm24:


Those are looking great :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have a pair of photos...
> 
> The low growth onion-like item are my shallots. I am pleased with the shove-in-ground and let grow method. :sm23: :sm24:


They are looking good, Karen.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Agree, a great loss to the world. And that is why I try to learn as much as I can about what causes these conditions in order to try and avoid them. A few years ago I worked with a man with Parkinson's and Cancer. He was barely concerned about the cancer; the Parkinson's was his focus. He was truly nuts but he did spend most of his food money on supplements and health foods and he was doing pretty well for a number of years considering his whole story. Part of that story was his exposure to all the toxic chemicals he was sprayed with while in the military.


Robin Williams was diagnosed with Lowy Body Dementia and that is what made him end his life. It was not Parkinsons which many people can live with.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Are you familiar with the homeopathic remedy Apis mellius? Often very good for bee/wasp stings and will not hurt you.


I have not heard of that. Shall look it up, thanks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Robin Williams was diagnosed with Lowy Body Dementia and that is what made him end his life. It was not Parkinsons which many people can live with.


This is a new one on me, but there is always something to learn about with health. What I see online is a very broad range of symptoms that stem from brain damage. The condition is very much related to Parkinson's but the unique thing seems to be Lewy protein deposits in the brain and can spread. Depending on the part of the brain impacted various sx develop. Symptoms range from physical dysfuncion like unstable gait, to autonomic dysfuntion that can affect many of the organs of the body with resultant dysfunctional sxs. Apparently this is a pretty common dis-ease with over 1.4 million people suffering from it. One of the causes even listed in mainstream medical articles is metabolic; ie, poor nutrition with resultant metabolic disorder. Again, something that is very controllable but not done with the medical industry protocols.--not patentable! Other toxic exposure from the environment is also causative--again something that can be relatively controllable but not with patentable drugs, so just not done!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the fact that you use dis-ease when referring to illness. I heard it many years ago, and I became really conscious of how I was thinking. My attitude changed and I became more aware of better choices in food and medicine. Fortunately, it worked and I am a healthy 90 yr old. Good genes helped me too but I think, homeopathy, and chiropractic did me much good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> I love the fact that you use dis-ease when referring to illness. I heard it many years ago, and I became really conscious of how I was thinking. My attitude changed and I became more aware of better choices in food and medicine. Fortunately, it worked and I am a healthy 90 yr old. Good genes helped me too but I think, homeopathy, and chiropractic did me much good.


I am so delighted that you credit homeopathy and chiro as part of your good health protocols. Outside of nutrition, Homeopathy is my primary go to one and I had studied it for over 20 yrs, treating people and pets along the way with a small practice. I also got involved with Low Level Laser work which has been a phenomenal protocol, too. It truly is a new type of learning for most people, particularly in this country but once it happens people tend to report great results. Thank you for sharing your experience and may you have many more healthy years.

I should add that one of my first learnings with homeopathy is that when there are symptoms the vital force is in a state of dis-ease and our job is to find the way back to a balanced and, I guess, easy/integrated state of being. For me, the term dis-ease reflects an understanding that we are talking about the state of our being and not some material assault by an outside invader that needs to be fought like an enemy. Our healing is more about making corrections so our vital force is in balance. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

That is what I was taught....that you have to be in balance and emotionally at ease with yourself. My saying is "happy people do not get sick". I do not mean outwardly happy but the inner happiness that even unhappy events cannot change. I have lost loved ones and it still hurts years later but by example when my Mom died so did my Dad's world but the inner joy he lived with carried him through it and of course he was sad and he missed her but he was still able to find a way to make people laugh and be of help to others. It was a good lesson for me. 

I also studied with Delores Kreiger "Therapeutic Touch", so that alternate forms of healing have been my protocol for many years. Meditation is part of Therapeutic Touch and is so healthy for everyone, that I think it should be part of one's health program. I find that knitting is my meditation these days. I do both but some days knitting does it for me many days.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Robin Williams was diagnosed with Lowy Body Dementia and that is what made him end his life. It was not Parkinsons which many people can live with.


All the local and national news here in my area said it was Parkinsons that he had recently been diagnosed with. He and his family wanted to keep it private, but when he died it came out. As I understand it, he had other issues as well, some he had been very public about. I can only vouch for what I've heard and read in the general media. If they had it wrong, then I've got it wrong. He had been very public in working with a Parkinsons Disease group, a foundation? I don't remember that exactly. He was helping with fundraising and awareness programs. There have been other public figures that have continued on after a diagnosis of Parkinsons. Whatever the exact cause of Robin Williams' decision to end his life, it's a sad loss for all of us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> That is what I was taught....that you have to be in balance and emotionally at ease with yourself. My saying is "happy people do not get sick". I do not mean outwardly happy but the inner happiness that even unhappy events cannot change. I have lost loved ones and it still hurts years later but by example when my Mom died so did my Dad's world but the inner joy he lived with carried him through it and of course he was sad and he missed her but he was still able to find a way to make people laugh and be of help to others. It was a good lesson for me.
> 
> I also studied with Delores Kreiger "Therapeutic Touch", so that alternate forms of healing have been my protocol for many years. Meditation is part of Therapeutic Touch and is so healthy for everyone, that I think it should be part of one's health program. I find that knitting is my meditation these days. I do both but some days knitting does it for me many days.


I am aware of Therapeutic Touch but not versed in it. There are many energy forms of healing that can produce good results. Knitting can be meditation to me, too, particularly when it is rhythmic and relatively simple so it doesn't require such intense concentration. But it always takes me away from whatever may be disturbing at the moment. I know what you mean about having that core place that is stable within us to go to for strength and centeredness. We all need to have a place like that to trust and feel good about. It really is what gets us thru as it did your Dad.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I read about how he was misdiagnosed with Parkinsons here:

https://qz.com/798443/robin-williams-suffered-from-dementia-with-lewy-bodies-a-widely-under-diagnosed-condition/


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I found a lacy shawl pattern that used chunky yarn. I thought great, I will be finished in no time. I just ripped back 6 rows because my interchangeable needles fell apart and when I put the stitches on the new needle and counted I was off. I was so disgusted that I did not mark the row and then I could not find what row I was on so I tinked back to where I could get a good count. So much for a fast knit. But it keeps my brain engaged!!! that is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am so delighted that you credit homeopathy and chiro as part of your good health protocols. Outside of nutrition, Homeopathy is my primary go to one and I had studied it for over 20 yrs, treating people and pets along the way with a small practice. I also got involved with Low Level Laser work which has been a phenomenal protocol, too. It truly is a new type of learning for most people, particularly in this country but once it happens people tend to report great results. Thank you for sharing your experience and may you have many more healthy years.
> 
> I should add that one of my first learnings with homeopathy is that when there are symptoms the vital force is in a state of dis-ease and our job is to find the way back to a balanced and, I guess, easy/integrated state of being. For me, the term dis-ease reflects an understanding that we are talking about the state of our being and not some material assault by an outside invader that needs to be fought like an enemy. Our healing is more about making corrections so our vital force is in balance. Does that make sense to you?


Makes sense to me, but then I have long been into natural, and not just because of all my allergies.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually a combination of being released from having to do the weekly bulletin for my church ward and knitting/crocheting helps with blood flow through the lower arms. I still have a few places... but no new zones. :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Actually a combination of being released from having to do the weekly bulletin for my church ward and knitting/crocheting helps with blood flow through the lower arms. I still have a few places... but no new zones. :sm24:


I was the Ward librarian and responsible for the Sunday bulletin for many years. More than I'd like to think about! I don't know which was more of a relief when I was released, but it was wonderful! I have other issues with arms and hands so I have to spread out the knitting and crochet or trouble arises. Glad to hear your able to keep going without any additional issues. Like we often hear now- carry on!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> I read about how he was misdiagnosed with Parkinsons here:
> 
> https://qz.com/798443/robin-williams-suffered-from-dementia-with-lewy-bodies-a-widely-under-diagnosed-condition/


My quick read yesterday provided the same information on the condition. It must have been horrific for him with suicide being a kindness.
My heart breaks for him an others who get stuck in this state. Are you familiar with David Perlmutter, MD? He is a neurologist who has
studied dementia for over 2 decades. His position is that it is due to metabolic disease and/or exposure to environmental toxins. His work
shows that nutrition can be very helpful in reversing these assaults on the brain. For example, Coconut oil is proving to be very critical in slowing, stopping and even reversing the conditions. No drugs can do any of these things, are very expensive and ultimately fail and worsen the problem. It is 
tragic that we have so many ways to prevent and alleviate such dire problems but our medical industry prevents their use.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> I found a lacy shawl pattern that used chunky yarn. I thought great, I will be finished in no time. I just ripped back 6 rows because my interchangeable needles fell apart and when I put the stitches on the new needle and counted I was off. I was so disgusted that I did not mark the row and then I could not find what row I was on so I tinked back to where I could get a good count. So much for a fast knit. But it keeps my brain engaged!!! that is what I keep telling myself.


I always tell myself that there was something for me to learn which will make me a better knitter and I should be grateful. I just wish I could stop having to learn so many lessons :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Makes sense to me, but then I have long been into natural, and not just because of all my allergies.


I think/feel no matter how you get there, it is so important when we realize our bodies were designed to heal and it is our responsibility to understand it and learn how to work with it. What strikes me is that we even have to make this a conscious decision when there was a time, not that long ago, when all was natural/organic and wholesome, we didn't have to think about what we ate or put on our body, and we didn't have all the dis-ease that we do today. But I think people are beginning to catch up and learn that we cannot be cavalier about what we eat and the chemicals we allow into our lives. And learning how our body works and what good agriculture really is about so that we have wholesome and really healthy foods can be a fascinating journey.

I do hope some folks here sign up for the GMO summit as it will be very informative. Link was sent the other day, but can send it again if anyone missed it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

OMG--yesterday was too gorgeous but awoke today to intense rain. Well, it should help keep me indoors and focused on my paper work. Now that is tedious! Am trying to keep a forward looking attitude and see it as a project with good end--getting paid.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> OMG--yesterday was too gorgeous but awoke today to intense rain. Well, it should help keep me indoors and focused on my paper work. Now that is tedious! Am trying to keep a forward looking attitude and see it as a project with good end--getting paid.


It will be nice to get all this and some money in the bank behind you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It will be nice to get all this and some money in the bank behind you!


Yes. Saw a neighbor on the road last evening. She gave me a bit of a pep talk on staying focused and dealing with my anxiety. Need to take her advice and do some meditation and call in all my spirits to help me on a bigger level than usual. Need to work on detachment as well. Doing this kind of paper work is really a problem for me, even after all these years.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes. Saw a neighbor on the road last evening. She gave me a bit of a pep talk on staying focused and dealing with my anxiety. Need to take her advice and do some meditation and call in all my spirits to help me on a bigger level than usual. Need to work on detachment as well. Doing this kind of paper work is really a problem for me, even after all these years.


The wrap up is always the hardest, isn't it? Break it into steps and it will get done without being too overwhelming, maybe?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Naughty Knitter said:


> I found a lacy shawl pattern that used chunky yarn. I thought great, I will be finished in no time. I just ripped back 6 rows because my interchangeable needles fell apart and when I put the stitches on the new needle and counted I was off. I was so disgusted that I did not mark the row and then I could not find what row I was on so I tinked back to where I could get a good count. So much for a fast knit. But it keeps my brain engaged!!! that is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The wrap up is always the hardest, isn't it? Break it into steps and it will get done without being too overwhelming, maybe?


That is what I have been doing. The owners credit card statement was the longest, taking me at least a month. Then there was calling all the distributors to get invoices that I never got and reviewing them for accuracy, followed by making the list of extras and going thru invoices (1 yrs worth) to pick out the extra costs. The list goes on ad nauseum. By last week I was just plain burned out and couldn't think or look at these numbers anymore. Trying to get back on that treadmill as been so difficult and is part of the anxiety. The rest is getting thru the niggly little details and figuring out what was extra and where in the 100's of emails were those decisions made. The electrician that I fired at the end wants a several $1000 and takes no responsibility for the fact that his work did not pass inspection nor was it complete, and will require a follow up inspection and it has to be done under his name. He also is overcharging me for extras that were part of the contract and he has 'lost' the electrical plan given to him. So now I need to go after the architect to see about getting another hard copy and he is his own problem with communication. So I am breathing deep, meditating, breaking down the work into discreet pieces, etc, but there is nothing that is clear sailing. Must say it certainly is an exercise in self-discipline and control. Keep saying I need a business social worker to work with me. Too bad they don't exist.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One concern has been resolved...

Look near the center of the Cherokee tomato plant! I may have to water 2x a day now for this wee beasty!! I've been holding off to once to pace fruit to leaf level... now that it is bearing I can increase watering.

I'm not worried about the Serrano or other pepper...the Serrano had one pepper started when I bought it. Both peppers will soak up as much water as I can carry to them! I just have to wait until I get the shallots out before increasing the amounts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> One concern has been resolved...
> 
> Look near the center of the Cherokee tomato plant! I may have to water 2x a day now for this wee beasty!! I've been holding off to once to pace fruit to leaf level... now that it is bearing I can increase watering.
> 
> I'm not worried about the Serrano or other pepper...the Serrano had one pepper started when I bought it. Both peppers will soak up as much water as I can carry to them! I just have to wait until I get the shallots out before increasing the amounts.


I am impressed with your success at small container gardening. Hope you have a longer growing season than we do in the NE.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> One concern has been resolved...
> 
> Look near the center of the Cherokee tomato plant! I may have to water 2x a day now for this wee beasty!! .


 :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My quick read yesterday provided the same information on the condition. It must have been horrific for him with suicide being a kindness.
> My heart breaks for him an others who get stuck in this state. Are you familiar with David Perlmutter, MD? He is a neurologist who has
> studied dementia for over 2 decades. His position is that it is due to metabolic disease and/or exposure to environmental toxins. His work
> shows that nutrition can be very helpful in reversing these assaults on the brain. For example, Coconut oil is proving to be very critical in slowing, stopping and even reversing the conditions. No drugs can do any of these things, are very expensive and ultimately fail and worsen the problem. It is
> tragic that we have so many ways to prevent and alleviate such dire problems but our medical industry prevents their use.


I am so unsure what to believe about coconut oil. I see so much how good it is for you, and then how bad it is for you. A person just is not sure whom to believe any more.

I know folks who use coconut oil as a skin softener. It does make for soft skin.

Do you have a reliable site that I can look at/read?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> OMG--yesterday was too gorgeous but awoke today to intense rain. Well, it should help keep me indoors and focused on my paper work. Now that is tedious! Am trying to keep a forward looking attitude and see it as a project with good end--getting paid.


Please send some of that rain this way! Especially on Monday so clueless folks won't be out looking at the eclipse.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The wrap up is always the hardest, isn't it? Break it into steps and it will get done without being too overwhelming, maybe?


That is pretty much the way to do any job. Like the one staring me in the face removing rocks from the garden. What a thankless chore, but so much better for future veggies!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That is pretty much the way to do any job. Like the one staring me in the face removing rocks from the garden. What a thankless chore, but so much better for future veggies!


I'm sure it is thankless, until you have your veggie garden!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am so unsure what to believe about coconut oil. I see so much how good it is for you, and then how bad it is for you. A person just is not sure whom to believe any more.
> 
> I know folks who use coconut oil as a skin softener. It does make for soft skin.
> 
> Do you have a reliable site that I can look at/read?


I trust Joseph Mercola at Mercola.com. He has one of the largest holistic sites online. Also Green Medicine run by Sayer Ji.
You can use their search engines for articles of which there are many.
The first book I read on coconut oil is by a man named Fife
https://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Oil-Miracle-Bruce-Fife/dp/1583332049

This is from a search on Mercola.com
http://search.mercola.com/results.aspx?q=coconut oil articles

This is a list of studies from Green Medicine
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/substance/coconut-oil

The big issue with coconut oil is really a big agribiz economic issue which has nothing to do with health. The history of the assault on coconut oil is totally tied to the development of monoculture agriculture in the US which was promoting large scale corn growing. Coconuts do not grow over much of the US so they are not a serious economic crop. The second aspect of this issue has to do with the development of hydrogenated fats and the finding they were harmful to human health. The researchers did not study coconut oil but just threw saturated fats into the vat with the hydrogenated trans fats. They are entirely different fats, one capable of killing us, the other incredibly ubiquitous for all it provides. Trying not to get into a long rant, suffice it to say that many peoples throughout the world live off the coconut, have great health including clear skin and no dementia or heart issues. Coconut oil turns out to be one the healthiest oils we can eat and is a great one for brain health, remembering the brainb is 75% fat and requires very high grade fats for its health. Hope these URL links give you some interesting and helpful reading.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Please send some of that rain this way! Especially on Monday so clueless folks won't be out looking at the eclipse.


Will bucket some up for you. It rained all morning, stopped for a while and began again late this afternoon. So much for trying to plant some greens for Fall!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Something for EVERYONE...

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/tips-and-solutions/how-photograph-solar-eclipse

I'm about to make a PDF for my own use...Mom recommended using the 'obscura' method. This involves making a hole in one piece of cardboard and photographing the image on the unpunctured cardboard you allow the light through the hole to 'display' on. No direct looking at the sun and I want *PICTURES * from as many as can capture the eclipse. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I trust Joseph Mercola at Mercola.com. He has one of the largest holistic sites online. Also Green Medicine run by Sayer Ji.
> You can use their search engines for articles of which there are many.
> The first book I read on coconut oil is by a man named Fife
> https://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Oil-Miracle-Bruce-Fife/dp/1583332049
> ...


Thank you! I will definitely be looking into this tomorrow. Just about bed time now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope so sincehe oestrogen carry the epipen


OMG, I need to read my posts????????this was supposed to say.
I hope so since he doesn't carry the epipen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I need to read my posts????????this was supposed to say.
> I hope so since he doesn't carry the epipen


I did wonder if it was spell check- but could not figure where it would have got that from!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I need to read my posts????????this was supposed to say.
> I hope so since he doesn't carry the epipen


Funny how the fingers and brain can go in opposite directions :sm16: 
I think we all knew what you meant.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! I will definitely be looking into this tomorrow. Just about bed time now.


I can add that I switched to cooking with coconut oil a few years ago and really like it. It is a very stable oil at high temps which in itself makes it healthier a it doesn't break down into carcinogenic molecules. And because it doesn't burn off, a small amount goes a long way in stir fries or anything else. I also waste none of it so wipe the spoon used to scoop it out of the container on my skin which is also a nice thing to do with it. I only get the extra virgin, organic product and buy it in bulk when on sale. So Nutiva has a great deal once or twice a year where you can get a gallon for about $50 with free shipping. That gallon will last me a year easy so it is very affordable to buy it this way. It sounds like a lot of money, but not so when you think about what you pay for 'cheaper' oils over the same period of time. And it is an investment in your health.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I can add that I switched to cooking with coconut oil a few years ago and really like it. It is a very stable oil at high temps which in itself makes it healthier a it doesn't break down into carcinogenic molecules. And because it doesn't burn off, a small amount goes a long way in stir fries or anything else. I also waste none of it so wipe the spoon used to scoop it out of the container on my skin which is also a nice thing to do with it. I only get the extra virgin, organic product and buy it in bulk when on sale. So Nutiva has a great deal once or twice a year where you can get a gallon for about $50 with free shipping. That gallon will last me a year easy so it is very affordable to buy it this way. It sounds like a lot of money, but not so when you think about what you pay for 'cheaper' oils over the same period of time. And it is an investment in your health.


I like Nutiva the best of the coconut oils. Got a big jar as part of a deal on their website awhile ago. I haven't tried it because I like the taste of coconut oil, but Tropical Traditions has no flavor coconut oil for those who might not like the flavor.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I like Nutiva the best of the coconut oils. Got a big jar as part of a deal on their website awhile ago. I haven't tried it because I like the taste of coconut oil, but Tropical Traditions has no flavor coconut oil for those who might not like the flavor.


Nutiva does provide the best deals. But Tropical Traditions has a good reputation for quality, too.
I think Nutiva has the 'sanitized' flavor also but I prefer the raw virgin. Anytime something is
processed it loses something no matter what the mftrs tell us. I love coconut flavor, too. Remember those Almond Joy chocolate/coconut candy bars when we were kids? it was the coconut that drove me to eat them. Yes, confessions of an old sugar junkie :sm12:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Nutiva does provide the best deals. But Tropical Traditions has a good reputation for quality, too.
> I think Nutiva has the 'sanitized' flavor also but I prefer the raw virgin. Anytime something is
> processed it loses something no matter what the mftrs tell us. I love coconut flavor, too. Remember those Almond Joy chocolate/coconut candy bars when we were kids? it was the coconut that drove me to eat them. Yes, confessions of an old sugar junkie :sm12:


I remember them but for some reason, I never liked coconut as a kid. My two absolute favorite candies were Clark Bars and black licorice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I remember them but for some reason, I never liked coconut as a kid. My two absolute favorite candies were Clark Bars and black licorice.


Yes, Black Licorice. Still a go-to in my mind. The high end black jelly beans with real licorice flavor they sell around Easter--have to confess it is one of those cravings to which I can
succumb. Marzipan was another childhood love but it didn't come very often, only on special occasions if my mother hosted a card or mahjong game. Then I would sneak some.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good morning, all I hope everyone is having a lovely day today with yarn and needles or hooks. 

How did your doctor visit go, Julie? We have had rain in our area again so I wondered how muddy your construction site is. Poor Ringo, trying to keep him and the house clean and he gets to play in the mud.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, Black Licorice. Still a go-to in my mind. The high end black jelly beans with real licorice flavor they sell around Easter--have to confess it is one of those cravings to which I can
> succumb. Marzipan was another childhood love but it didn't come very often, only on special occasions if my mother hosted a card or mahjong game. Then I would sneak some.


Unfortunately, I can't have licorice anymore, it has wheat in it. My girlfriend's dad used to get little licorice buttons that we would get into. They were good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Unfortunately, I can't have licorice anymore, it has wheat in it. My girlfriend's dad used to get little licorice buttons that we would get into. They were good.


Generally, I am quite happy to learn to not like things that were part of my unhealthy childhood. I have found that when eating very well my body has a visceral reaction to something my brain wants just out of sheer habit. I am not even wanting breads anymore and having a hard time thinking about lentils or beans. Maybe when the weather gets colder my body will want some of the heavier cooked foods again. As for licorice, you know you can buy licorice sticks and just chew on them. No wheat or anything else in them. I used to do that many years ago when stopping smoking. It had a certain amount of satisfaction in that regard. Gosh, haven't thought about that in decades!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Good news! On page 5 of this thread, I posted a photo of a half-circle shawl gone seriously wrong. I saved all the suggestions everyone made, about cutting and finishing the cut edges. But, no matter how it was cut, it wouldn't be large enough around to cover my arms, where I most often feel the cold now. Someone had mentioned the pi shawl by Elizabeth Zimmermann, which I had completely forgotten about. Frogged the whole thing and started over with EZ's instructions. I went way past her suggestions about how many rows to do because I was hoping to return as little yarn to my stash as possible. This is a pic of the shawl, which remained a half-circle, right after I pinned it out to block. This shape of shawl is sure easy to pin out. Yippee!!! The radius right now is 32" which will probably draw in some when it is dry and unpinned. I'm so happy to have this done! Happy dance..... :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Good morning, all I hope everyone is having a lovely day today with yarn and needles or hooks.
> 
> How did your doctor visit go, Julie? We have had rain in our area again so I wondered how muddy your construction site is. Poor Ringo, trying to keep him and the house clean and he gets to play in the mud.


Appallingly muddy- and mixed with the cement from the postholes for the piles for my ramp- it does make for a mess!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Good news! On page 5 of this thread, I posted a photo of a half-circle shawl gone seriously wrong. I saved all the suggestions everyone made, about cutting and finishing the cut edges. But, no matter how it was cut, it wouldn't be large enough around to cover my arms, where I most often feel the cold now. Someone had mentioned the pi shawl by Elizabeth Zimmermann, which I had completely forgotten about. Frogged the whole thing and started over with EZ's instructions. I went way past her suggestions about how many rows to do because I was hoping to return as little yarn to my stash as possible. This is a pic of the shawl, which remained a half-circle, right after I pinned it out to block. This shape of shawl is sure easy to pin out. Yippee!!! The radius right now is 32" which will probably draw in some when it is dry and unpinned. I'm so happy to have this done! Happy dance..... :sm02:


You should be having a happy dance to have sorted it out. Looks great!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You should be having a happy dance to have sorted it out. Looks great!


Thanks! Starting all over again was the only thing that made sense to me. I tried to figure out what went wrong with the pattern from Family Circle but just couldn't. It did seem a lot like a pi shawl, but no mention was made of EZ. EZ's information, just as much explanation as pattern helped me to understand what was going on so I could catch a mistake before it got out of hand. As it was, the only problem I had was when I skipped a section of rows that included one of the increases. After that it was pretty smooth sailing. Hope it dries quickly so I can block the Lace Sampler with Old Shale border shawl before little grandson comes over again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks! Starting all over again was the only thing that made sense to me. I tried to figure out what went wrong with the pattern from Family Circle but just couldn't. It did seem a lot like a pi shawl, but no mention was made of EZ. EZ's information, just as much explanation as pattern helped me to understand what was going on so I could catch a mistake before it got out of hand. As it was, the only problem I had was when I skipped a section of rows that included one of the increases. After that it was pretty smooth sailing. Hope it dries quickly so I can block the Lace Sampler with Old Shale border shawl before little grandson comes over again.


Sometimes frogging and starting over is the only way to clear the messed up energy of a project. This one looks terrific and so glad you are happy with it. EZ is a terrific teacher.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> Good news! On page 5 of this thread, I posted a photo of a half-circle shawl gone seriously wrong. I saved all the suggestions everyone made, about cutting and finishing the cut edges. But, no matter how it was cut, it wouldn't be large enough around to cover my arms, where I most often feel the cold now. Someone had mentioned the pi shawl by Elizabeth Zimmermann, which I had completely forgotten about. Frogged the whole thing and started over with EZ's instructions. I went way past her suggestions about how many rows to do because I was hoping to return as little yarn to my stash as possible. This is a pic of the shawl, which remained a half-circle, right after I pinned it out to block. This shape of shawl is sure easy to pin out. Yippee!!! The radius right now is 32" which will probably draw in some when it is dry and unpinned. I'm so happy to have this done! Happy dance..... :sm02:


Gorgeous. You need a gold medal for all that work.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Good news! On page 5 of this thread, I posted a photo of a half-circle shawl gone seriously wrong. I saved all the suggestions everyone made, about cutting and finishing the cut edges. But, no matter how it was cut, it wouldn't be large enough around to cover my arms, where I most often feel the cold now. Someone had mentioned the pi shawl by Elizabeth Zimmermann, which I had completely forgotten about. Frogged the whole thing and started over with EZ's instructions. I went way past her suggestions about how many rows to do because I was hoping to return as little yarn to my stash as possible. This is a pic of the shawl, which remained a half-circle, right after I pinned it out to block. This shape of shawl is sure easy to pin out. Yippee!!! The radius right now is 32" which will probably draw in some when it is dry and unpinned. I'm so happy to have this done! Happy dance..... :sm02:


congratulations, it looks fantastic, love the color changes.

on that note it's been a fantastic 5 weeks, do we have someone on line for the next session, or should I just open a new topic before we run out of pages? was going to wait till page 89, but this seems o make the posting a "full" circle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> congratulations, it looks fantastic, love the color changes.
> 
> on that note it's been a fantastic 5 weeks, do we have someone on line for the next session, or should I just open a new topic before we run out of pages? was going to wait till page 89, but this seems o make the posting a "full" circle.


Might be the best solution if you start us over, Nancylea.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Might be the best solution if you start us over, Nancylea.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-489407-1.html#11238172

continuing onwards my dears.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, Black Licorice. Still a go-to in my mind. The high end black jelly beans with real licorice flavor they sell around Easter--have to confess it is one of those cravings to which I can
> succumb. Marzipan was another childhood love but it didn't come very often, only on special occasions if my mother hosted a card or mahjong game. Then I would sneak some.


Bleck, yick, and yuck, I absolutely cannot stand black licorice, or any other color! DH loves the stuff. There is an ice cream store around here that sells licorice ice cream.

Marzipan is all right, but way too rich for me. There was a candy called _Mozart_ in Germany that was marzipan covered with dark chocolate. That was good.

Isn't Anise connected to licorice somehow? I grew it one and that is what it smelled like to me. DH loved it! A neighbor came over and harvested for himself. To each their own!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Good news! On page 5 of this thread, I posted a photo of a half-circle shawl gone seriously wrong. I saved all the suggestions everyone made, about cutting and finishing the cut edges. But, no matter how it was cut, it wouldn't be large enough around to cover my arms, where I most often feel the cold now. Someone had mentioned the pi shawl by Elizabeth Zimmermann, which I had completely forgotten about. Frogged the whole thing and started over with EZ's instructions. I went way past her suggestions about how many rows to do because I was hoping to return as little yarn to my stash as possible. This is a pic of the shawl, which remained a half-circle, right after I pinned it out to block. This shape of shawl is sure easy to pin out. Yippee!!! The radius right now is 32" which will probably draw in some when it is dry and unpinned. I'm so happy to have this done! Happy dance..... :sm02:


Wow! That looks great, but oh my, what a lot of frogging! This this shawl have a name so I can look it up?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> Good news! On page 5 of this thread, I posted a photo of a half-circle shawl gone seriously wrong. I saved all the suggestions everyone made, about cutting and finishing the cut edges. But, no matter how it was cut, it wouldn't be large enough around to cover my arms, where I most often feel the cold now. Someone had mentioned the pi shawl by Elizabeth Zimmermann, which I had completely forgotten about. Frogged the whole thing and started over with EZ's instructions. I went way past her suggestions about how many rows to do because I was hoping to return as little yarn to my stash as possible. This is a pic of the shawl, which remained a half-circle, right after I pinned it out to block. This shape of shawl is sure easy to pin out. Yippee!!! The radius right now is 32" which will probably draw in some when it is dry and unpinned. I'm so happy to have this done! Happy dance..... :sm02:


Woo-hoo, and yay for you!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wow! That looks great, but oh my, what a lot of frogging! This this shawl have a name so I can look it up?


Yes, the frogging was a real pain, some of the yarn, the Shetland lace weight, came apart in my hands as I worked. I substituted an old fashioned sport yarn that is somewhere between current lace weight and sport yarns. Mixed the colors up a little also.

On page 5 of this thread, I posted the pictures of the rogue shawl and scanned copies of the pattern found in Family Circle Magazine in 1986. FC just called it a circular shawl. When I tried to dissect the pattern to find where I went wrong, it seemed random compared to EZ's Pi Shawl. So, I kept the color change idea from the FC pattern but followed EZ's instructions and am very happy with the results.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Bleck, yick, and yuck, I absolutely cannot stand black licorice, or any other color! DH loves the stuff. There is an ice cream store around here that sells licorice ice cream.
> 
> Marzipan is all right, but way too rich for me. There was a candy called _Mozart_ in Germany that was marzipan covered with dark chocolate. That was good.
> 
> Isn't Anise connected to licorice somehow? I grew it one and that is what it smelled like to me. DH loved it! A neighbor came over and harvested for himself. To each their own!


I guess you don't like licorice :sm09:

Anise does taste like licorice. I used to love cooking with Star Anise which is used in a lot of Chinese dishes. Don't know I forget to use it now.

Marzipan was a childhood memory--don't eat it today: too sweet and rich.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, glad to hear of the improvement in your arms.  Your garden is doing well.

Oh, my, yes! Black licorice. My childhood favorite.

Yay, Joyce, wonderful result!!

Off to the new thread.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, glad to hear of the improvement in your arms.  Your garden is doing well.
> 
> Oh, my, yes! Black licorice. My childhood favorite.
> 
> ...


Another licorice fan, YAY! One of my favorites in childhood was Good and Plenty. Remember the commercials? Choo choo Charlie used Good & Plenty to help run his train.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Another licorice fan, YAY! One of my favorites in childhood was Good and Plenty. Remember the commercials? Choo choo Charlie used Good & Plenty to help run his train.


Oh, for sure, Barbara. Good and Plenty was a favorite.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, for sure, Barbara. Good and Plenty was a favorite.


forgot about those--loved the licorice but not the coating.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Made myself sick on Nibs when I was a kid. Good & Plenty--yum! And yes, it's anise that flavors licorice.

Remember Sen-Sen?


----------

